# Voter ID -- Yay or Nay? #3



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I never sent you a threatening message I told you where You could go
> Big difference
> Your remarks to most are rude, crude and ignorant
> Last post to you Ever. My time is better spent with friends then jerks


Just trying to keep up with you, Nonnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


Now thats better listening to your good voices in your head. Lovely darling knew you could do it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

After reading the remarks about us posting on this thread, I noticed that Ingried started the second part of it. So, why keep telling her to post someplace else? Or me for that matter? Because we have different political views? Because we stand up to bullies and what we believe in? Please!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> NWG, it's pleasant to read what you have to say. If you're a troll, I'm a monkey's uncle and the last time I put my undies on I found nothing to lead me to believe I could be anybody's uncle. Still gotta sit down to tinkle, if you know what I mean.


I hear ya, Seattle. Nice to see you!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


Thank you, Ingried. She is an angel and she will be taught to never act like a very few certain people here.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


theyarnlady
Get it straight as to who is upset. I am fine, just fine.
Had my Tea and Crumpets with a piece of Swiss Chocolate.
Life is good.

And while enjoying a crisp afternoon on the Terrace an Eagle
flew into the backyard. Such an heavenly sight.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh dear, where can I begin? You've treated me with respect EVEN THOUGH I'm a Dem. Wow! And I thought most of you, except for an obvious exception like Ingried, were all sensible, well-mannered people. Sensible, well-mannered people don't lower themselves to accept someone "even though"... They welcome people who have different beliefs because they value diversity. 

I'm sorry I bumbled in here and misunderstood what was going on. I'm gone, solid gone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Oh darling that is so good to hear, you need that rest, Makes for a nicer day.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Northwoods and Ingried; Hillary Clinton, Jay Carney, Susan Rice, Barack Hussein Obama = all are Democrats = all blamed a video for the dead Americans.
> ...


Hi Nonnie, Can you believe Northwoods thinks the Reps are to blame for the lack of security at the embassy? I guess she doesn't know Clinton's title or job and that Barack is Commander in Chief and his #1 job is the security of America and her citizens.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Oh dear, where can I begin? You've treated me with respect EVEN THOUGH I'm a Dem. Wow! And I thought most of you, except for an obvious exception like Ingried, were all sensible, well-mannered people. Sensible, well-mannered people don't lower themselves to accept someone "even though"... They welcome people who have different beliefs because they value diversity.
> 
> I'm sorry I bumbled in here and misunderstood what was going on. I'm gone, solid gone.


Well, sorry that you are leaving but that is your choice. Yes, we accepted you because of your diversity.

Guess we cannot disagree and still be friends. Hope you find a nice freindship home.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Oh dear, where can I begin? You've treated me with respect EVEN THOUGH I'm a Dem. Wow! And I thought most of you, except for an obvious exception like Ingried, were all sensible, well-mannered people. Sensible, well-mannered people don't lower themselves to accept someone "even though"... They welcome people who have different beliefs because they value diversity.
> 
> I'm sorry I bumbled in here and misunderstood what was going on. I'm gone, solid gone.


You are spot on, Seattle! There are some in here that do, but some not so diverse. It's a melting pot in here, but don't let that discourage you. Say what you feel, after all this is an open forum.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Yes but soon they will as will the rest of the world. Which scares me, as they will see us as a weak country. I don't want another 9/11. But could see it happening again, if the goverement does not stop the way it is going.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well folks, did anyone notice that when SeattleSoul is online Ingried is not! Maybe she has another name or has a "ghost writer."

NWG, thanks for the offer to take meds, but I only take what a physician prescribes.

You and Ingried seem to be such good friends these days. Good for you as you two can write each other.

Have another cup of tea and some chocolates.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Oh Cherf, there you go again! It's written in black and white. 
You choose not to believe it, so what? I believe it because it was a live interview that I saw and printed the dialogue. It was a Republican who was interviewed and voted against the funding. Now you can keep your head up your --- and not believe it even tho the guy admitted it, or move on to something else. If Obama issued an Executive order to get the funding, you would be squawking about that, too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Oh, theyarnlady, you are so kind and it is my pleasure to be your friend. Good advice!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Yarnlady, you don't have to worry about other countries thinking us weak. We have been threatened by the Middle East for a long time. If we wanted to blow them off the face of the world we would. I'm glad that Obama is getting us out of 2 wars before we start another one.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

NWG...you haven't answered my two questions concerning the murders n Libya.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Hi Cherf, yes I believe they are still drinking the kool ade. It is every one else's fault but their self made god
I hope that if God forbidding we lose are freedoms they are the first to feel the error of their way by the dictator and his muslim brotherhood.
Then they make comments about raising children better then some on this thread and they are the ones that bring other people's families into a conversation, which is completely uncalled for.
Rudeness knows no limit by them


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> NWG...you haven't answered my two questions concerning the murders n Libya.


Bydie have you not noticed when confronted with their own lies they have no answers.
Sure does shut them up


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> After reading the remarks about us posting on this thread, I noticed that Ingried started the second part of it. So, why keep telling her to post someplace else? Or me for that matter? Because we have different political views? Because we stand up to bullies and what we believe in? Please!


Noise - ignore ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Why thank you, we must help her all we can. :roll:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> NWG...you haven't answered my two questions concerning the murders n Libya.


Seem tome from what I heard this afternoon thinks are not going well for the Dem. either. I think I read some where that Obama had the last say in what was done over there. Plus I still want to know Why the FBI was afraid to enter that country after three days. Yet they did not think it was important enough to protect them. Maybe If the President hadn't keep up the video ever time it was brought up,and then to have his own staff come out with it wasn't. 
Saw on the news today even his press secretary admitted to it today.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

My prediction regarding the Obo Administration's incompetence which lead to the murders of four Americans in Benghazi:

Hillary and Bill hate Obama. Hillary is NOT going to take the fall for this debacle so she is going to lay the blame where it belongs....on Obama. Jay Carney can spew all the lies he wants and try and change history (1984 all over again), but we all heard MANY, MANY times, Obama, Hillary, Susan Rice, ad nauseum, say it was Not a terrorist attack. (I guess they think we all have alzheimers and will be standing before the death panel before Nov 6th) 
So...I predict Obama is on the cusp of a take-down!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Would you people please stay on one site I am having trouble keeping up with the chat going on.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Oh dear, where can I begin? You've treated me with respect EVEN THOUGH I'm a Dem. Wow! And I thought most of you, except for an obvious exception like Ingried, were all sensible, well-mannered people. Sensible, well-mannered people don't lower themselves to accept someone "even though"... They welcome people who have different beliefs because they value diversity.
> 
> I'm sorry I bumbled in here and misunderstood what was going on. I'm gone, solid gone.


Come on SeattleSoul, You know the history of Ingreid and Northwoods Gal so please don't ignore what you know and play the innocent with us. Those two people are both trolls, bullies and no longer welcome in the managed forum.

Opposite ideas are acknowledged amongst all but we don't like you patronizing posts anymore than your feigned shock to Janeway.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Noise - ignore


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> NWG...you haven't answered my two questions concerning the murders n Libya.


Bydie You know you never will get an answer. NWG is nothing but a noise bully with no home.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, where can I begin? You've treated me with respect EVEN THOUGH I'm a Dem. Wow! And I thought most of you, except for an obvious exception like Ingried, were all sensible, well-mannered people. Sensible, well-mannered people don't lower themselves to accept someone "even though"... They welcome people who have different beliefs because they value diversity.
> ...


Thank you Cherf. After her remarks, I finally read LF/LL and that told the story about SeattleSoul. Their site became too hot and nasty is why they started posting here so I'm glad SS is gone from this site. Poor thing she thought we were too dumb, but guess LF/LL people are OK. She should read some of their garbage! Oh, well, only wish Ingried was that easy to get rid of on this site.

LF/LL did allow Ingried to post but from what I read, she also thinks some of those people are dumb. Poor Ingried she does not have a country nor any friends on KP. Oh, well, the yarn lady suggested she rest and have a cup of tea which Ingried did plus ate some chocolates.

Goodnight ladies as this tired lady needs her beauty rest. See ya in the AM. Ingried never taught me how to "see" any of you though so will "write" in the AM.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Just heard that life time State Department employees said it was not because of Republicans refusing to fund more security for the embassy's. came out in the hearings today
Obama refused to send any more security. It's in the transcripts
That's the true black and white


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite little gems of the republic

we must all get a good nights rest, as tomorrow night is debate night.

So see you tomorrow.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nite little gems of the republic
> 
> we must all get a good nights rest, as tomorrow night is debate night.
> 
> So see you tomorrow.


Sweet dreams yarnlady


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, oops! I sent you a PM about proper English just now, because I hadn't read what you said about Ingried and I not being online at the same time. I'm sorry to have to tell you this, but I'm not Ingried's alter-ego and as far as I know, she isn't mine. When I get picky about how someone uses the English language it's because I grew up speaking it, not because I've made the kind of exhaustive study that Ingried likes to tell us she has made about more subjects than I can either remember or count.

NWG, I just don't have the energy to try to fit in here. From now until a few minutes before everybody gets here to open their Christmas presents, I have a bunch of knitting to do!! Then there comes Thanksgiving with a big dinner prepared by me. Along with all those presents, Christmas means a bunch more cooking to do. I am grateful that I won't have to wash the dishes. LOL.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Night everyone!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My shock isn't feigned. I'm not patronizing anyone here. Words and phrases have particular implications. If I'm welcome here "even though" I'm a Dem, that's like saying I'm welcome at a barbecue because I'm an arsonist and might know something about building a fire. If someone had said I was welcome here "because" I'm a Dem that would have been like saying I was welcome at a barbecue because I make a yummy marinade for chicken that's different than anyone else's.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> My shock isn't feigned. I'm not patronizing anyone here. Words and phrases have particular implications. If I'm welcome here "even though" I'm a Dem, that's like saying I'm welcome at a barbecue because I'm an arsonist and might know something about building a fire. If someone had said I was welcome here "because" I'm a Dem that would have been like saying I was welcome at a barbecue because I make a yummy marinade for chicken that's different than anyone else's.


Not good metaphors and not true in relationship to what happened. However you decided to be solid gone so be it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

To the kingdom- so you'll know the facts if you'd like to prove NWG wrong ( again) the vote to fund security in Libya was 149/147 = total bipartisan support for funding.

Northwoods Gal was 100% wrong - are we surprised since she said the blame was to be on the Rebps who refused funding. Pathetic !


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Ingried,

Here is an example of YOUR POTTY MOUTH. Perhaps you are not the one to be criticizing others' language!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi - Seattle you are a breath of fresh air in this otherwise rather offensive spot. I think one of them hopes to cover the stench but it really only makes the smell worse. Good night, Seattle. See you soon. :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> To the kingdom- so you'll know the facts if you'd like to prove NWG wrong ( again) the vote to fund security in Libya was 149/147 = total bipartisan support for funding.
> 
> Northwoods Gal was 100% wrong - are you surprised since she said the blame was because the Rebps refused funding. Pathetic !


No I m not wrong, Cherf. Hard for you to choke down the truth.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bravo, Ingried!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Hi - Seattle you are a breath of fresh air in this otherwise rather offensive spot. I think one of them hopes to cover the stench but it really only makes the smell worse. Good night, Seattle. See you soon. :thumbup:


Here we go - another coverup scheme by lousy liars and worse actors. Isn't it hysterical the lock-down left leader would rather post here than in her own group? She loves us!!!!!!!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > To the kingdom- so you'll know the facts if you'd like to prove NWG wrong ( again) the vote to fund security in Libya was 149/147 = total bipartisan support for funding.
> ...


No proof - noise - ignore.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - Seattle you are a breath of fresh air in this otherwise rather offensive spot. I think one of them hopes to cover the stench but it really only makes the smell worse. Good night, Seattle. See you soon. :thumbup:
> ...


Yes, It's always a conspiracy with you republicans. Tossing elephant droppings again, Cherf? Prove me wrong.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The transcript from the interview was proof enough. But you can google and tell me that they didn't vote on cuts to aid to foreign embassies. I'd love to see what you come up with


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I never sent you a threatening message I told you where You could go
> Big difference
> Your remarks to most are rude, crude and ignorant
> Last post to you Ever. My time is better spent with friends then jerks


Good for you! Enjoy your jerks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Now I must say, Ingried and I have had some nice exchanges. Wouldn't you agree, Ingried? We chatted about knitting machines, and she very nicely told me about them. Ingried can be very nice and very friendly - AND very feisty if she doesn't agree. But, if you really look carefully, you'll notice that many of us - I'm including myself - have that ability to get feisty. And it does add a little spice to the stew.

The difference is - if you get feisty with somebody else and I agree with you, I LOVE it!! On the other hand, if you get feisty AT me, I might cry all over my keyboard and short it out.

I'm so afraid of offending someone because everybody on this post has been nice to me, so I hope nobody minds this post by me. If you don't like it, feel free to let me know. (Cringe) I'm going to squint my eyes to read any responses.
Bonnie


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Northwoods Gal
You know it is tough to keep track of those Republicans.
They are as steady as a Shirt on the clothesline in a Storm.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> My shock isn't feigned. I'm not patronizing anyone here. Words and phrases have particular implications. If I'm welcome here "even though" I'm a Dem, that's like saying I'm welcome at a barbecue because I'm an arsonist and might know something about building a fire. If someone had said I was welcome here "because" I'm a Dem that would have been like saying I was welcome at a barbecue because I make a yummy marinade for chicken that's different than anyone else's.


My dear Seattlesoul, you are welcome here because of the intelligence and wit you bring to brighten our day. I had to laugh out loud at the arsonist part. Please don't leave - we need someone to light a fire under us!
Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Hi - Seattle you are a breath of fresh air in this otherwise rather offensive spot. I think one of them hopes to cover the stench but it really only makes the smell worse. Good night, Seattle. See you soon. :thumbup:


I'm hiding.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good on you Northwoods Gal, Ingried and Seattle. Lots of hot air and fibbing going on but no substance coming from the right no fact checking says Mr. Romney just make it up as you go along. If it's good for General Bull moose it's good for the USA! I love that song. I'm already feeling better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Come on, Cherf. You know the old saying, "Just because we're paranoid doesn't meant they're not out to get us."

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:
 

> Now I must say, Ingried and I have had some nice exchanges. Wouldn't you agree, Ingried? We chatted about knitting machines, and she very nicely told me about them. Ingried can be very nice and very friendly - AND very feisty if she doesn't agree. But, if you really look carefully, you'll notice that many of us - I'm including myself - have that ability to get feisty. And it does add a little spice to the stew.
> 
> The difference is - if you get feisty with somebody else and I agree with you, I LOVE it!! On the other hand, if you get feisty AT me, I might cry all over my keyboard and short it out.
> 
> ...


bonbf3
I so agree with you. 
Nobody can accuse me of not trying to be cordial.
My past Topics all started out very nice until the same
People had to destroy each one of them with ugliness.
Some folks always have the need to get nasty no matter
what subject is being discussed.

I have been on some blogs for years and never had a cross word with anyone. We are not politically united but have
lots in common and enjoy each others input.

Will I retreat when attacked? Not by a long shot. I can give as good as I get and will do so.

There is nothing wrong with being feisty but downright lying about someone they know nothing about is unacceptable.
I actually never fight for myself I fight for others who may be the target for the same attacks and I want them to know that there is someone out there fighting for them and that they will never be alone. 
Whatever is said about me personally never lands. I am much too secure.

Ingried


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Look everyone - LillyK loves us and cannot stay away. We must hang on her every word.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Look everyone - LillyK loves us and cannot stay away. We must hang on her every word.


Cherf
You are so adorable that we all just hang onto you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I know you hang on my every move and every word I say. Now I will bid you good night. You really should get rid of those elephant droppings they are a bit ripe. Where his my hankie?
Ingried maybe the elephant droppings are what makes those flowers grow so well. They are lovely if you like that variety. Kind of loud for my taste. Ta Ta and good night dear Ingried.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

LillyK cannot stop talking nor stay away - too bad she keeps locking the mouths of her group members. Guess she only likes to hear herself talk. I, for one, cannot wait for her next blabfest. She is the best dictator to date I know. Amazing how her groupies follow in lock down and lock step. Some people will follow any old thing.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, oops! I sent you a PM about proper English just now, because I hadn't read what you said about Ingried and I not being online at the same time. I'm sorry to have to tell you this, but I'm not Ingried's alter-ego and as far as I know, she isn't mine. When I get picky about how someone uses the English language it's because I grew up speaking it, not because I've made the kind of exhaustive study that Ingried likes to tell us she has made about more subjects than I can either remember or count.
> 
> NWG, I just don't have the energy to try to fit in here. From now until a few minutes before everybody gets here to open their Christmas presents, I have a bunch of knitting to do!! Then there comes Thanksgiving with a big dinner prepared by me. Along with all those presents, Christmas means a bunch more cooking to do. I am grateful that I won't have to wash the dishes. LOL.


SeattleSoul
Well, when you study an other language you have to dig deep into it and so I did. Find nothing wrong with that.
I am proud of the efforts I made to learn other languages.
I come from a background that pushes education to the hilt.
What I find interesting is that people who are extremely poor
with THEIR mother tongue want to criticize me.
You may want to take a close look at some of the writings here.
Pitiful I think.
I never started this particular discussion, others did and I simply reacted.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Good on you Northwoods Gal, Ingried and Seattle. Lots of hot air and fibbing going on but no substance coming from the right no fact checking says Mr. Romney just make it up as you go along. If it's good for General Bull moose it's good for the USA! I love that song. I'm already feeling better.


ConanO'K
Always nice to see you.
Doing my part for WE THE PEOPLE as you often encourage us to do. I am rotating between several groups. I am getting
wonderful responses on the phone. An accent can have some impact when it is combined with passion and most of all facts.
People are truly hungry for truth.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Checking the polls and victory is in sight. After the stupidity of Obama and Clinton folks are embarrassed to be associated with Obo. So many people of promenience are speaking against the President and eleven swing states are going for Romney. The president isn't even good with his own coverup. What a disgust to cover up the deaths and show such weakness.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

"Some people will follow any old thing" You should know, Cherf. Progressives all are wonderful independent thinkers who don't need me or anyone else to tell them what to think. They are all very unique and interesting people.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Good on you Northwoods Gal, Ingried and Seattle. Lots of hot air and fibbing going on but no substance coming from the right no fact checking says Mr. Romney just make it up as you go along. If it's good for General Bull moose it's good for the USA! I love that song. I'm already feeling better.


It's about time you showed up!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - Seattle you are a breath of fresh air in this otherwise rather offensive spot. I think one of them hopes to cover the stench but it really only makes the smell worse. Good night, Seattle. See you soon. :thumbup:
> ...


Dang cherf! I thought you were talking about Jay Carney! :0)


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Checking the polls and victory is in sight. After the stupidity of Obama and Clinton folks are embarrassed to be associated with Obo. So many people of promenience are speaking against the President and eleven swing states are going for Romney. The president isn't even good with his own coverup. What a disgust to cover up the deaths and show such weakness.


Cherf
Not so fast. Patience is a virtue.
Obvious you did not see President Clinton depicting Romney's
"performance" at the debate.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Good on you Northwoods Gal, Ingried and Seattle. Lots of hot air and fibbing going on but no substance coming from the right no fact checking says Mr. Romney just make it up as you go along. If it's good for General Bull moose it's good for the USA! I love that song. I'm already feeling better.
> ...


Northwoods Gal
I second that.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie, Yeah but Lilly is twice Carney's age but doesn't know anymore than he. Lilly sure loves shutting down her groupies but running her mouth outside her own group. She truly is a closet Republican. Since her group never grows to more than 5 she must post here for mental exercise!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Checking the polls and victory is in sight. After the stupidity of Obama and Clinton folks are embarrassed to be associated with Obo. So many people of promenience are speaking against the President and eleven swing states are going for Romney. The president isn't even good with his own coverup. What a disgust to cover up the deaths and show such weakness.
> ...


That was great! Gotta love Bill!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie, Wonder what Bill and Hill screamed to Obo today? What do you think resign or impeach? Certainly Hill will only take the lie blame if she truly will not serve Obo again.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Romney is ahead in every swing state!
We can count on Ryan to increase the gain Thursday!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Probably the first and only time Bill and Hill ever held hands.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Romney is ahead in every swing state!
> We can count on Ryan to increase the gain Thursday!


Keep dreaming, Cherf!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

There she goes again! Now the 5 groupies must first send a PM to leader Lily before a post is allowed on the Progressive forum! When are they going to be free of the chains that bind them? What ever happened to freedom of speech in that forum. Guess they like to be held back and enslaved.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Probably the first and only time Bill and Hill ever held hands.


Bydie
They do that during every walk they take and they take them every chance they get. Jealous?
They are terrific Partners.
What a team.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

The debate tonight is going to be a blood bath. I sure hope there are a lot of mops and buckets backstage and a stretcher for crazy Uncle Joe.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie, Yeah but Lilly is twice Carney's age but doesn't know anymore than he. Lilly sure loves shutting down her groupies but running her mouth outside her own group. She truly is a closet Republican. Since her group never grows to more than 5 she must post here for mental exercise!


Who made you the controller of this thread, Cherf? Self appointed nay sayer and Mucker of the Stalls, makes you just that. It's an open forum on a thread in which Ingried (Part#2) started. I don't think you hold power here. Heck, it's just another hijacked thread . Groupies? Oh please! Either you are very old or you're losing it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Probably the first and only time Bill and Hill ever held hands.


I'm going to pm you some of the stories about Bill and Hill I was told by one of his security members. Bill has baby butt facial skin or could have been too much makeup he was wearing when I met him.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Gotta love Dennis Miller. He said tonight that he thinks they must have drilled a little too deep into joe s head when they were putting in his hair plugs.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> The debate tonight is going to be a blood bath. I sure hope there are a lot of mops and buckets backstage and a stretcher for crazy Uncle Joe.


I think I'll wrap my rib cage so I don't hurt myself cheering for Ryan and laughing too much at Biden.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie, Yeah but Lilly is twice Carney's age but doesn't know anymore than he. Lilly sure loves shutting down her groupies but running her mouth outside her own group. She truly is a closet Republican. Since her group never grows to more than 5 she must post here for mental exercise!
> ...


Hold it nwg! I'M the stall mucker. I know you progs would like to have everyone on the unemployment line, but my job is secure!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Gotta love Dennis Miller. He said tonight that he thinks they must have drilled a little too deep into joe s head when they were putting in his hair plugs.


I heard that too - or is that true!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie, Yeah but Lilly is twice Carney's age but doesn't know anymore than he. Lilly sure loves shutting down her groupies but running her mouth outside her own group. She truly is a closet Republican. Since her group never grows to more than 5 she must post here for mental exercise!
> ...


Northwood Gal
I wonder as well which it is, age or what.
If it is age I apologize for all I have said. I respect age and know the effects it can have on some. 
If it is youthful ignorance that is not so acceptable.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the first and only time Bill and Hill ever held hands.
> ...


Yes! I've heard that Hillary loves to drop the f-bomb. Real classy!
Course, if I had to put up with the pervert, I might ev.en use it on occasion. You didnt shake his hand did you? No telling where it might have been.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Hold it nwg! I'M the stall mucker. I know you progs would like to have everyone on the unemployment line, but my job is secure!


You'll never stop shoveling it following behind those three horses...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Actually I did, Gore's too. God only knows why?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Bydie
And what I heard about you cannot be said here.
Not everyone you think is your friend really is.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Hold it nwg! I'M the stall mucker. I know you progs would like to have everyone on the unemployment line, but my job is secure!
> ...


It does get deep at times!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Hurry all Progresseives - the managed forum is still not allowing any speech - still in lock down - but perhaps you can get a word in edgewise when your dictator leader posts here instead of there along with you - NOT.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Hurry all Progresseives - the managed forum is still not allowing any speech - still in lock down - but perhaps you can get a word in edgewise when your dictator leader posts here instead of there along with you - NOT.


That really gets under your skin doesn't it Cherf?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just got bored trying to figure out if you had anything to say. 

Incidentally, ConanOK is a very nice lady. I am free to do as I wish. 

It's only 10:30PM here. I'll be up for a little while yet in case anyone wants a real discussion. I appreciate opinions based on fact. I love polite discourse. That's me in a nutshell.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Hurry all Progresseives - the managed forum is still not allowing any speech - still in lock down - but perhaps you can get a word in edgewise when your dictator leader posts here instead of there along with you - NOT.


Cherf
Why not mind your store. Are you ticked because you cannot
put your nose in someone-else's business?
Let's talk about Romney's endless lies.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Hurry all Progresseives - the managed forum is still not allowing any speech - still in lock down - but perhaps you can get a word in edgewise when your dictator leader posts here instead of there along with you - NOT.


Hi Cherf looks like he wicked witches of the liberals were up late last night.
It's sad there are only five of them and they have to taint other sites to get a word in. 
Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I must say, Ingried and I have had some nice exchanges. Wouldn't you agree, Ingried? We chatted about knitting machines, and she very nicely told me about them. Ingried can be very nice and very friendly - AND very feisty if she doesn't agree. But, if you really look carefully, you'll notice that many of us - I'm including myself - have that ability to get feisty. And it does add a little spice to the stew.
> ...


Good morning, Ingried,
You must be secure! There are a lot of secure people on here. I am in awe - must learn to take my licks with the rest of you.
Thanks for your response, Ingried.
Bonnie


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good Morning, Nonnie. Am I one of the "wicked witches?" Sounds like a perjorative. Surely you didn't mean that. Any why "only five of them?" There are many, many people who are too timid to voice their valuable questions and thoughts. I think it would be more interesting to encourage free discussion. 

And, as for "tainting other sites," I've searched and found that Ingried actually started this thread. Perhaps you lost your way?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ingried is indeed secure. She is a good person always ready to use her intelligence and energy to make the world a better place. I commend her too.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Good Morning, Nonnie. Am I one of the "wicked witches?" Sounds like a perjorative. Surely you didn't mean that. Any why "only five of them?" There are many, many people who are too timid to voice their valuable questions and thoughts. I think it would be more interesting to encourage free discussion.
> 
> And, as for "tainting other sites," I've searched and found that Ingried actually started this thread. Perhaps you lost your way?


Ingrit did not start this thread. She was the first post at the divide by admin. It had gone to 132 pages and admin cut it at 99 
Karen started the original thread.
I know who I'm talking about and since I have not seem you around here but maybe for the last 20 pages or so I am sure you don't really know what has been going on for over two hundred pages.
As for five I was talking about something Cherf posted earlier. Since I was talking to her she will know what I was commenting on


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Bravo, Ingried!


If you like Ingried so much then why don't you "unlock" your site and take her with you. Your site became too hot to handle is why you and your ugly leaves have returned here. We don't want your hateful remarks.

I gave you a new name conLilK as I thought it fits much better--don't you think? The leaves are changing their colors so guess you will be changing your name. What was wrong with the old name?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Ingried is indeed secure. She is a good person always ready to use her intelligence and energy to make the world a better place. I commend her too.


Tell ConLilK to unlock "her dominated" site so all of you can again post your intelligent remarks about Ingried and take her with you.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Good morning Janeway hope you have a great day
Hope you are feeling well also


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Good Morning, Nonnie. Am I one of the "wicked witches?" Sounds like a perjorative. Surely you didn't mean that. Any why "only five of them?" There are many, many people who are too timid to voice their valuable questions and thoughts. I think it would be more interesting to encourage free discussion.
> 
> And, as for "tainting other sites," I've searched and found that Ingried actually started this thread. Perhaps you lost your way?


Again this "quote" only shows how much you really know about this site as Karen started the site and Admin started a new site of #2. You should really read before you write your hateful words.

If there are "lots" of people who are too timid to reply to anything except ConLilK's dominated site then it is because all of their written words can be deleted by the ruler ConLilK. She has told them not to visit the main forum.

Where is your freedom of speech?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ladies, please. It's a very free country. I like to move around. Keeps the blood flowing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Good morning Janeway hope you have a great day
> Hope you are feeling well also


Good morning to you also Nonnie so good to hear from a friend.

I have taken all the doctor prescribed meds so am probably good for the day. Some days, I do need a little pick-me-up with a few hours of oxygen then I'm good to go for several hours.

I enjoy reading the Queendom's words. Have you heard from our Queen about how her dad is doing? We miss her words of wisdom.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Ladies, please. It's a very free country. I like to move around. Keeps the blood flowing.


You like to move around KP because your leader has "locked" her site so you go bother other people. Cannot ConLilK keep your blood flowing?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Ladies, please. It's a very free country. I like to move around. Keeps the blood flowing.


 We welcome you but please get you facts RIGHT before you post remarks that are not true
As your dear friend says fact check, fact check, fact check


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I personally believe it's nice to be polite to all, instead of just to your 'friends.'


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Janeway hope you have a great day
> ...


I believe the Queen was doing the honey do list for her parents yesterday. She seemed in good spirits, but said she had little time to talk with her court
I am glad you are well today. My mom uses the oxygen as needed too.
Good days and bad days she takes them in stride. God is good


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I personally believe it's nice to be polite to all, instead of just to your 'friends.'


 Respect is earned not deserved as some think.
You get what you give. So far you seem to be nice, but time will tell


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


NWG you do not know what you are talking about. Karen started this thread not Ingried--why can't you learn to read what is really going on about this thread?

Saying someone is very old is such a slam--how old are you my darling? Also saying that someone is "losing it" is very hateful--how is your memory?

It seems you are both "old and losing it" because you "cannot" read anything to know the truth about anything.

Take your trashy words back to the "locked ConLilK" site where you might be wanted. Maybe she will turn over a new leaf.

I thought we had a truce until you started attacking me again. Is that the reason why there isn't any site that wants you? You are nice for a while then become nasty for no reason.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I personally believe it's nice to be polite to all, instead of just to your 'friends.'


Well, we are waiting for you to be nice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is indeed easy to get confused when the 'history' of a thread started and grew to 139 pages, and now #2 is at 107 pages. Much of it is endless repeats, inside 'jokes,' and impolite bullying. Let's all try to do better and to politely remind each other.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Janeway hope you have a great day
> ...


I think you're right - we need the Queen!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I personally believe it's nice to be polite to all, instead of just to your 'friends.'
> ...


Very good, Nonnie!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Breaking news. US Yenen security chief assassinated 
Why to go Obama your foreign policy sucks
Of course the progressive liberals will blame Bush for that too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> "Some people will follow any old thing" You should know, Cherf. Progressives all are wonderful independent thinkers who don't need me or anyone else to tell them what to think. They are all very unique and interesting people.


Then why don't you unlock your prog site for your five (5) followers?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> My shock isn't feigned. I'm not patronizing anyone here. Words and phrases have particular implications. If I'm welcome here "even though" I'm a Dem, that's like saying I'm welcome at a barbecue because I'm an arsonist and might know something about building a fire. If someone had said I was welcome here "because" I'm a Dem that would have been like saying I was welcome at a barbecue because I make a yummy marinade for chicken that's different than anyone else's.


Well, sweetheart, then you should stay with ConLilK's "locked" site where you will be welcome. Yes, you were welcomed here in spite of your political views. Then you took it upon yourself to slam me for a minor language error.

I hope you find a happy home and will teach Ingried, NWG and ConLilK correct language usage.

I'm both old and tired with a terminal disease so perfect language is the "least" of my worries. Daily life is such a struggle so a hateful person such as yourself is absolutely no concern to me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Janeway, those remarks weren't directed at you. Cherf can speak fro her/himself. Go take your meds like a good girl. You have no idea what I was talking about to begin with, so why butt in and make a fool of yourself?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Although this is NOYOB, I will politely explain that it is the moderator's choice with the Progressive Forum. Too busy? Lost interest? Health? Family requirements? WHATEVER!

It's not a matter of control. It is a matter of choice.

Thank you ConanOK for being so helpful to us all.



Janeway said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > "Some people will follow any old thing" You should know, Cherf. Progressives all are wonderful independent thinkers who don't need me or anyone else to tell them what to think. They are all very unique and interesting people.
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway we know who the real fools are. Don't take offense at her rudeness. Have a great day
I have several parties to plan so I'm out for most of the day, with the trolls on here again it's rather boring
Remember Janeway nwg is not welcome on that other locked site. She announced to all she was the troll


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > My shock isn't feigned. I'm not patronizing anyone here. Words and phrases have particular implications. If I'm welcome here "even though" I'm a Dem, that's like saying I'm welcome at a barbecue because I'm an arsonist and might know something about building a fire. If someone had said I was welcome here "because" I'm a Dem that would have been like saying I was welcome at a barbecue because I make a yummy marinade for chicken that's different than anyone else's.
> ...


If daily life is such a struggle, why spend the rest of your life throwing barbs at people, being nasty and angry when you could be doing something good instead.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Breaking news. US Yenen security chief assassinated
> Why to go Obama your foreign policy sucks
> Of course the progressive liberals will blame Bush for that too!


No, we will blame the people who killed him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Janeway we know who the real fools are. Don't take offense at her rudeness. Have a great day
> I have several parties to plan so I'm out for most of the day, with the trolls on here again it's rather boring
> Remember Janeway nwg is not welcome on that other locked site. She announced to all she was the troll


PPPFFFFFTTTT!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Hurry all Progresseives - the managed forum is still not allowing any speech - still in lock down - but perhaps you can get a word in edgewise when your dictator leader posts here instead of there along with you - NOT.
> ...


Hi Nonnie, They are like twins to Obama with a bag of lies and their thin-skin trying to turn each discussion to anything except Obama's record on 'anything!' Since Obama has failed on every aspect of his record, he, nor, they, can speak about it. They have only one recourse, lie about your opponent, ignore the facts, and change the focus. You know, talk about Big Bird and women issues rather than the real issues facing out country.

Well, it isn't working for Obama and it isn't work on me either.
I love hearing their lies and fifth though because it shows me how desperate they really are; the more O slides, the more nasty their comments! Love it ....


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> There are many, many people who are too timid to voice their valuable questions and thoughts. I think it would be more interesting to encourage free discussion.
> 
> And, as for "tainting other sites," I've searched and found that Ingried actually started this thread. Perhaps you lost your way?


Hi snoozi-suzi! Yes, there are so many liberals that you joined a group of ten that is now five after self-impoding. Now, the five are in lock-down because your leader doesn't like the things the five post and state. Everyone can read your post trying to get your groupies to engage in discussion but since you were not successful, your bored mind, engaged outside of the group instead. Good on you!

So, enjoy your free discussions outside of your group since that is where freedom of speech lives and where everyone is free to discuss.

BTW: Ingried did not start this thread; notice it is #2? Ingried does not initiate debate, she only insults and offer her opinion, no facts, as the illegal immigrant she is. The 99 percent posting here are American citizens discussing our beloved country. We are not afraid to voice our opinions not get put into 'lock-down' like your beloved Progressive group.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Suzi, thanks for identifying some reasons why the Progressive Forum might have been locked down that weren't all insulting to that managed topic.

When you said "It's not a matter of control. It is a matter of choice." you were right on the money. I say thanks to ConanO'K, too. She fought the good fight.

Thanks to those of you who've had some encouraging things to say to me about staying around here. There has been a flurry of negative remarks addressed to me as well.

I think I'll stick around. I have been accused of being against freedom of speech. It's hard for me to get why anyone would think that. but I do recognize that there are a lot of people here, and they probably don't know that it's nearly impossible to get me to shut up. I should be the poster child for freedom of speech. 
:mrgreen: :!: :!:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies, please. It's a very free country. I like to move around. Keeps the blood flowing.
> ...


Hi Janeway! snoozi-suzi and the four 'others' are on a bounce *out* from their progressive-ugly group. Kinda like the bounce Romney is on while bouncing his way *into* the Oval Office.

Only difference is snoozi and her gang will soon bounce back into their managed group while Romney settles in place!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I must say, Ingried and I have had some nice exchanges. Wouldn't you agree, Ingried? We chatted about knitting machines, and she very nicely told me about them. Ingried can be very nice and very friendly - AND very feisty if she doesn't agree. But, if you really look carefully, you'll notice that many of us - I'm including myself - have that ability to get feisty. And it does add a little spice to the stew.
> ...


Ingried, I agree with you. It is unacceptable to lie about someone you know nothing about. May I remind you that that is your mo.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


You should take your own advice and try to be nicer to everyone. I only throw "barbs" when they are thrown at me.

I make at least two (2) shawls weekly (knitted or crocheted) for our local women's breast cancer center. Besides, what I do with my life is not any concern of yours.

What good do you do besides being a nasty troll? From what I understand, you are not welcome on any site is why you troll into other sites looking for a home. Admin caught you in the act of trolling so they reported you to ConLilK who treated you horribly and threw you off her site.

I defended you once upon a time, but no more nice words from me where you are concerned. You have a nice day critizing people.

By the way you only took part of my "quote" to suit your nasty mind of critizing.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Saying someone is very old is such a slam--how old are you my darling? Also saying that someone is "losing it" is very hateful--how is your memory?
> 
> I thought we had a truce until you started attacking me again. Is that the reason why there isn't any site that wants you? You are nice for a while then become nasty for no reason.


Good for you Janeway: NWG is nothing but an attack dog trying to get noticed. She does not offer factual, or even intelligent discussion, only insults, much the same as Ingried.

You are correct, NWG thinks Ingried started this thread, not true. You are also correct that NWG is a lot older than I am!
That truth does not matter to me, but age is supposed to bring wisdom; didn't work out too well for her I guess.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Suzi, thanks for identifying some reasons why the Progressive Forum might have been locked down that weren't all insulting to that managed topic.
> 
> When you said "It's not a matter of control. It is a matter of choice." you were right on the money. I say thanks to ConanO'K, too. She fought the good fight.
> 
> ...


Oh, dear SS you have a mispelled word. The dictionary police will be after you. Thanks for sending my PM to all others as NWG was nasty to learn about my illness. Shame on you.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> It is indeed easy to get confused when the 'history' of a thread started and grew to 139 pages, and now #2 is at 107 pages. Much of it is endless repeats, inside 'jokes,' and impolite bullying. Let's all try to do better and to politely remind each other.


You see, snoozi, we don't tell each other what to say, how often or how. That is why we know you are much happier in a 'managed forum.'

I suggest you find a leader that will run a 'managed forum' for you with all the rules laid out for you to follow - just make sure your new leader allows you to at least post! :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks, Cherf as I must return to the knitting/crocheting as since I have spent too much time reading the garbage being posted on this site, I am behind with the shawls that should be turned in tomorrow at the breast cancer center.

Thanks but I'm out of here for today. Will return tonight if I'm caught up enough with those shawls. Someday, I will take time out to learn how to post pictures for others to view my work. I have a new Ipad but don't know much about it yet.

Have a good day Queendom ladies.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway, those remarks weren't directed at you. Cherf can speak fro her/himself. Go take your meds like a good girl. You have no idea what I was talking about to begin with, so why butt in and make a fool of yourself?


Janeway - ignore, ignore, ignore NWG. She cannot ascertain if I'm a woman or a man. We cannot fix stupid. I no longer speak to NWG as not to confuse 'her' too much; it is for the best I think.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> If daily life is such a struggle, why spend the rest of your life throwing barbs at people, being nasty and angry when you could be doing something good instead.


------

I've got it!!!!! Northwoods Gal doesn't own a mirror .... what do you say Conservatives - shall we buy her one?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Enough of this. I can't stand all of the nasty comment coming from the left.

NWG, you are right in that some of the republican voted to cut spending to embessy's but it was noted that Dem's also and more so voted for this bill. The white house approved this bill, Under President Obama. As the diary of our ambassador wrote that he was afraid of what would happen. I want to know why our President did nothing to help. He has the finial say. Four men died on 9/11, and our President was told by some that this may happen. He ignore this, then went on to tell us it was a video, He had his own staff out repeating the same. Even after many told him it was a terrorist attack. Even his own staff said the same thing. Yet he continue to lie about it.
To spend millions of our taxes dollars to make a video to apologize to the middle eastern country's for a video, when he knew the truth. Then after his own people admitted it was terrrorist he goes on the campaign trail still saying it was a video. To me that is called lieing. 
His own party led by John Kerry want and inquest into what really happen, why would he do this if he thought our President was holding back the truth.

Why did our President find it more important to go on the campaign trail then to speak with The Israeli prime mister who is our ally in the middle east, when we know Iran is building a nuclear bomb. Yet he goes on the view with the I am just eye candy? He is cutting our defence buget when we should be investing it it. Do you really think that Iran will stop with just small range missles? They will be sending them off to other country's too. 

the budget, it would be nice if we could afford Obama care and take care of the poor in this country but not the people who need to get off their butts and get to work. But this country is in debt. When the fedral goverment is pumping dollars into banks that are worth only 8 cent on the dollar. When we are putting our taxes dollars into failed green engery companys and bailing out companys that should make it on their own.We are going bankrupt as a country.
The baby boomers are the last generation to allow familys to have the children they wanted. We became the generation that said we can not have more than we can afford, and abortion be came the norm. The Black people have lost, whites have lost the next generation to support our generation let alone the next one. We are saddle our childrens, and genrations to come with a debt that they will only have paid the interst on. We owe China more than any other country. Soon China will own us. Obama is not for the middle class, if you think he will not raise our taxes more than others you are not facing the truth. The special lobbist our in his pocket too. This from a man that said he would end Lobbiest in goverment. He also said he would have more transparency while in office, and that has not happen. 
I have many more questions but this is a start.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > If daily life is such a struggle, why spend the rest of your life throwing barbs at people, being nasty and angry when you could be doing something good instead.
> ...


Yes, some people criticize others for what they say or do when they are behaving in the same manner. Hmmmmm


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> ,
> 
> Re Northwoods Gal:
> 
> ...


Janeway, You should know that NWG and ConLilK both sent messages to Admin asking that Bydie, LovetheLake and me be removed completely from KP. I have those posts but you need to know the facts about NWG and Lilly.

Neither person mentioned relies on facts and good deeds, only cheating and lies.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Someday, I will take time out to learn how to post pictures for others to view my work. I have a new Ipad but don't know much about it yet.
> 
> Have a good day Queendom ladies.


Have a good day Feathers! Check your private e-mail as I have given you instructions how to post photos to KP. LMK if you have questions.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

We Americans do have severe memory lapses, at times, everyone seems to forget that President Bill Clinton had an opportunity to do something with Osama Bin Laden way back in 1996...........so some may want to blame everything on the Republicans, but Clinton had the chance and did NOTHING.



Northwoods Gal said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now as to Ingreid I have no respect for a women that calles me a liar, when comfronted about my illness. She has said nothing to refute what has been said. Other then to post meanness as I see it. 

If you think she is so wonderful welcome to her.

Lily I came on your site to post where and I can not remember who ask for the name of man who siad that he voted for Obama, and would not again. I meant it only as a place to look it up, I could not believe what you posted, then said you were going to erase it. You said nothing but to trash this site, and demand that other's not even post to us. 

As many black men and women are coming out against Obama, as he in their eyes are belittling their race. what do you have to say about this.

I and others on this site have been called ractist because we do not believe in Obama any more. Well to that I say, I believe in Allen West and what he has said about his president. I do hope someday this man will run for President. As Colin Powell will not.

I have listed on this site many black men and women I admired, ask your side without copying my list to name black people that you admire, and never recieved and answer. 
I have not said a word except to Ingreid who I dislike, to any of you who came on last night.
Now I would like some straight answers without the name calling. The end.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Keep dreaming, Cherf.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Janeway, whatever! I don 't think you even know what a troll is.
Take your meds , Sweetie. We won't converse with each other any more.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cherf, the first post on page one of this topic was made by Ingried. In the other topics I've read, the first person to post a remark is considered the person who started that topic.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Since we have some "visiting" Progs, I thought I'd share this article about nasty, selfish, mean, RICH guys!

It seems that Mr. Al "It's the Altitude" Gore has increased his net worth from a mere few $million to OVER $100 MILLION. How? You guessed it! By investing in GREEN ENERGY including INVESTMENTS OUTSIDE THE US!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/decision2012/al-gore-has-thrived-as-green-tech-investor/2012/10/10/1dfaa5b0-0b11-11e2-bd1a-b868e65d57eb_story.html?tid=ts_carousel


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I started ignoring her at least 50 pages ago..........people will only 'perform' when they have an audience.....take the audience away, the performer goes away............but keep an open eye, most 'performers' have second and third acts as well???? There are some people who will perform for themselves, although few, we may have found one of the few.



SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, I'm too lazy to define Ingried as anything except a person who exists in a category all to herself, her own category of one person. It's pretty unlikely I'll bother to respond directly to her again, unless she says something SO OUTRAGEOUS that I loose control. This COULD happen. I'm human, therefore not perfect.
> 
> As far as I can tell, Ingried has been a problem wherever she goes around in General Chit-Chat. Wanna shut her up? Either a lot of us KPers have to complain to Admin about her or a lot of us KPers have to ignore any and everything she says. We all have a choice, even if I think our choices are limited. Someone else who reads what I'm saying here may have a better idea. and I would LOVE to hear any and all ideas about how to deal with Ingried without going crazy.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

BTW, NWG, hope you've been able to do some more research on the "cutting of funds BY REPUBLICANS" causing the attacks on Benghazi. Even CHARLENE LAMB, a member of the State department (whose head will probably roll) and one of Hillary's minions has said THAT WAS UNTRUE! 
And while you're about it, read the testimony of Lt. Col Wood who was told by State Dept (read: Hillary Clinton) to remove two units of security forces just a couple of weeks before the attacks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> BTW, NWG, hope you've been able to do some more research on the "cutting of funds BY REPUBLICANS" causing the attacks on Benghazi. Even CHARLENE LAMB, a member of the State department (whose head will probably roll) and one of Hillary's minions has said THAT WAS UNTRUE!
> And while you're about it, read the testimony of Lt. Col Wood who was told by State Dept (read: Hillary Clinton) to remove two units of security forces just a couple of weeks before the attacks.


So, you're saying that Rep. Chavettz was lying on national TV?
A republican congressman who voted against the funding would go on CNN and lie and say he voted against it? Sorry, Bydie, I don't buy it.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

An interesting article about what REALLY has been happening regarding the events in Libya. Since we can't believe anything that Obo, Carney, Susan Rice, or Hillary Clinton are trying to force feed us:

IS BENGHAZI OBAMA'S WATERLOO? Let's hope so!!!!!!!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/post/is-benghazi-obamas-waterloo/2012/10/10/cd09ded0-1337-11e2-ba83-a7a396e6b2a7_blog.html


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> An interesting article about what REALLY has been happening regarding the events in Libya. Since we can't believe anything that Obo, Carney, Susan Rice, or Hillary Clinton are trying to force feed us:
> 
> IS BENGHAZI OBAMA'S WATERLOO? Let's hope so!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/post/is-benghazi-obamas-waterloo/2012/10/10/cd09ded0-1337-11e2-ba83-a7a396e6b2a7_blog.html


NWG Read it and weep!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I say we keep the discussion on the facts in evidence about Romney's surge to the Oval Office!


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was gone for most of the day yesterday and I still have probably 10 more pages to read.........I could be wrong SeattleSoul, but I don't think it was meant as a 'bad' thing......if it were me, I would have taken it as something like 'you don't have the same opinions as we do, but you're not here to start trouble so we're accepting (as if anyone needs acceptance from anyone else??) you in spite of our differences............kind of like: you don't chew bubblegum, but we'll let you hang with us anyway..............I guess I'll go and see where this had led, but I don't think it was as bad as initially thought??



SeattleSoul said:


> Oh dear, where can I begin? You've treated me with respect EVEN THOUGH I'm a Dem. Wow! And I thought most of you, except for an obvious exception like Ingried, were all sensible, well-mannered people. Sensible, well-mannered people don't lower themselves to accept someone "even though"... They welcome people who have different beliefs because they value diversity.
> 
> I'm sorry I bumbled in here and misunderstood what was going on. I'm gone, solid gone.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Cherf, the first post on page one of this topic was made by Ingried. In the other topics I've read, the first person to post a remark is considered the person who started that topic.


SeattleSoul, This is one thread, 2nd edition. Go to the original post on thread #1 and you'll note Ingried did not start this topic.

Once a topic reaches over 100 pages, Admin starts topic #2 under the same title; as was done in your managed forum.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > My shock isn't feigned. I'm not patronizing anyone here. Words and phrases have particular implications. If I'm welcome here "even though" I'm a Dem, that's like saying I'm welcome at a barbecue because I'm an arsonist and might know something about building a fire. If someone had said I was welcome here "because" I'm a Dem that would have been like saying I was welcome at a barbecue because I make a yummy marinade for chicken that's different than anyone else's.
> ...


Janeway,
You make a good point. We don't really know what troubles those who write on here might be dealing with. We should think about that when we post - are we helping or hurting. On the other hand, maybe some of us just enjoy a good sparring match.
I hope you're having a happy and interesting day.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Since we have some "visiting" Progs, I thought I'd share this article about nasty, selfish, mean, RICH guys!
> 
> It seems that Mr. Al "It's the Altitude" Gore has increased his net worth from a mere few $million to OVER $100 MILLION. How? You guessed it! By investing in GREEN ENERGY including INVESTMENTS OUTSIDE THE US!
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/decision2012/al-gore-has-thrived-as-green-tech-investor/2012/10/10/1dfaa5b0-0b11-11e2-bd1a-b868e65d57eb_story.html?tid=ts_carousel


Isn't that rich, I, mean he rich! Progs; how much should he be taxed and give to the poor? How many tax returns should good ole' Al release?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah I see no one reads back post of what I had to say. So out of here.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> BTW, NWG, hope you've been able to do some more research on the "cutting of funds BY REPUBLICANS" causing the attacks on Benghazi. Even CHARLENE LAMB, a member of the State department (whose head will probably roll) and one of Hillary's minions has said THAT WAS UNTRUE!
> And while you're about it, read the testimony of Lt. Col Wood who was told by State Dept (read: Hillary Clinton) to remove two units of security forces just a couple of weeks before the attacks.


Bydie; I heard the funding vote for security in Benghazi was 149/147 = bipartisan support to fund by the House by Dems and Reps.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah I see no one reads back post of what I had to say. So out of here.


Yarnlady, don't stay away. I read all your posts. My problem is remembering what everyone said. I went back a few pages and couldn't find it - can't search any longer because I'm getting ready for my daughter and her family to visit for a few days. Sorry. We need you in this little corner of KP!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Suzi, thanks for identifying some reasons why the Progressive Forum might have been locked down that weren't all insulting to that managed topic.
> 
> When you said "It's not a matter of control. It is a matter of choice." you were right on the money. I say thanks to ConanO'K, too. She fought the good fight.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Enough of this. I can't stand all of the nasty comment coming from the left.
> 
> NWG, you are right in that some of the republican voted to cut spending to embessy's but it was noted that Dem's also and more so voted for this bill. The white house approved this bill, Under President Obama. As the diary of our ambassador wrote that he was afraid of what would happen. I want to know why our President did nothing to help. He has the finial say. Four men died on 9/11, and our President was told by some that this may happen. He ignore this, then went on to tell us it was a video, He had his own staff out repeating the same. Even after many told him it was a terrorist attack. Even his own staff said the same thing. Yet he continue to lie about it.
> To spend millions of our taxes dollars to make a video to apologize to the middle eastern country's for a video, when he knew the truth. Then after his own people admitted it was terrrorist he goes on the campaign trail still saying it was a video. To me that is called lieing.
> ...


I just found this - very well done!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

......Libya attack: Congressmen casting blame voted to cut diplomatic security budget
Reps. Jason Chaffetz and Darrell Issa claim the Benghazi consulate sought more security before the deadly attack. They also both voted to cut the State Department's embassy security budget.
By Dan Murphy |



> Who's to blame for the Sept. 11 attack on the US consulate in Benghazi?
> 
> If you believe Republican Congressman Jason Chaffetz, the answer is the State Department. He complained in an interview with The Daily Beast yesterday that US guards were replaced with Libyan nationals in the months before the attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Actually, no one 'started' part 2.

Admin. broke it up according to the page count.

I had an initial question about voter ID so I am guessing that because I posted the initial question, he felt that he should contact me to tell me that the topic was broken up??

I suppose he'll / she'll be coming along anytime now to break up this part as well into a part 3........I thought the topic should have been shut down 150 pages ago, but admin. thought otherwise, so I guess this will be a topic that just goes until it dies out.......everything dies out, eventually



Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie, Yeah but Lilly is twice Carney's age but doesn't know anymore than he. Lilly sure loves shutting down her groupies but running her mouth outside her own group. She truly is a closet Republican. Since her group never grows to more than 5 she must post here for mental exercise!
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah I see no one reads back post of what I had to say. So out of here.


I found it! It was very good - and factual.
Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ah I see no one reads back post of what I had to say. So out of here.
> ...


I took another minute and found it! It was very good - and factual.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> ......Libya attack: Congressmen casting blame voted to cut diplomatic security budget
> Reps. Jason Chaffetz and Darrell Issa claim the Benghazi consulate sought more security before the deadly attack. They also both voted to cut the State Department's embassy security budget.
> By Dan Murphy |
> 
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Suzi, thanks for identifying some reasons why the Progressive Forum might have been locked down that weren't all insulting to that managed topic.
> 
> When you said "It's not a matter of control. It is a matter of choice." you were right on the money. I say thanks to ConanO'K, too. She fought the good fight.


SS: ConanO'K wants complete control and power over what is posted in her Progressive group; that is why she locks it down when she isn't available to manage each post in real time.

It is ConanO'K's choice to stop the groupies from posting which is complete and absolute control over every member. That is not freedom of anything for the members. The Control and Power is all ConanO'Ks as she wants it and likes it.

No matter ConanO'K's schedule to manage posts, why stop the members from posting? What is she afraid of?

Don't be gullible; you're are smarter and deserve better than that.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah I see no one reads back post of what I had to say. So out of here.


Yarnie, I'm sorry! I did miss that post. We've been jumping back and forth between this thread and the other one and I sometimes don't know what I've read and what I haven't. In the meantime, I'm sure I miss some.

E.g. I remember someone saying they were pro Second Amendment and now I can't find it. I wanted to talk about GUNS!!!!

Maybe it's time to start a new thread and let this one die. 109 pages IS A LOT!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Good! Biden is already in Kentucky - so we won't have to hear that the altitude effected his performance when he fails; Biden will have had enough time to adjust to the pressure.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Cherf, the first post on page one of this topic was made by Ingried. In the other topics I've read, the first person to post a remark is considered the person who started that topic.


This is PART 2 of this thread Karen started admin divided when it got to around 135 pages and cut it at 99 
Fact, fact, fact
They will probably start #3 soon, dosen't mean that the first comment on page 200 which will become 1 when it's cut again started the thread


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Good! Biden is already in Kentucky - so we won't have to hear that the altitude effected his performance when he fails; Biden will have had enough time to adjust to the pressure.


I don't believe there's any adjustment that can be made to the kind of "pressure" he's going to face.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Good! Biden is already in Kentucky - so we won't have to hear that the altitude effected his performance when he fails; Biden will have had enough time to adjust to the pressure.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW, that was some wonderful reading there Yarny (??)

I have to think that 99% of the people in the entire world LIE or have lied or stretched the truth or have something 'hidden'.........it is what it is.......people lie....Democrats lie, Republicans lie, Preachers lie....everyone has done it at some time in their life.

People can pretend to be upstanding, do-gooders, with their perfect little lives, their spectacular grammar ........their 'the world is a rainbow' outlook.

No matter what party you stand with......you know that your party has not told the truth about something. Obama has lied, Romney has lied, I have lied, you have lied..........no one is exempt from lieing at some point in their life.......whether you're an 'active' liar or a 'reformed' (lol) liar.

I think if everyone would admit, if only to themselves, that their candidate has stretched the truth in some form or another..............the posts on here wouldn't be nearly as bad as they have been...............but as we continue to lie, everyone of us, even if only to ourselves.......the bull will continue to flow, here on KP and in the White House??



theyarnlady said:


> Enough of this. I can't stand all of the nasty comment coming from the left.
> 
> NWG, you are right in that some of the republican voted to cut spending to embessy's but it was noted that Dem's also and more so voted for this bill. The white house approved this bill, Under President Obama. As the diary of our ambassador wrote that he was afraid of what would happen. I want to know why our President did nothing to help. He has the finial say. Four men died on 9/11, and our President was told by some that this may happen. He ignore this, then went on to tell us it was a video, He had his own staff out repeating the same. Even after many told him it was a terrorist attack. Even his own staff said the same thing. Yet he continue to lie about it.
> To spend millions of our taxes dollars to make a video to apologize to the middle eastern country's for a video, when he knew the truth. Then after his own people admitted it was terrrorist he goes on the campaign trail still saying it was a video. To me that is called lieing.
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, I don't see where I sent your PM about your illness out to everyone. Sometimes I can't spell, and sometimes I can't find things. I've only sent you one PM ever, and it didn't mention your illness. You mentioned it yourself earlier this morning on page 107 as part of a reply to a post of mine. On page 106, Nonnie said she was glad you were feeling good today in response to a post of yours on the same page. That post of yours has been quoted by other people, too.

If I said anything about your illnes before you mentioned it yourself, I'm truly sorry. Maybe you could show me where I posted your PM to me. I don't want to make the same mistake again. I hope you have a good day, accomplish all you hope to, and beat your illlness as long as possible.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe this will settle this issue once and for all??? This is a Private Message sent to *me* from the *admin*.

If anyone is still confused as to *how* this topic got started, I'm sorry. I, nor anyone else, can help you if you can't understand something that came directly from the *Administrator of Knitting Paradise*
*****************************
This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Voter ID -- Yay or Nay?" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-109660-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-114407-1.html

********************************



SeattleSoul said:


> Cherf, the first post on page one of this topic was made by Ingried. In the other topics I've read, the first person to post a remark is considered the person who started that topic.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Theyarnlady, I admire the following African Americans:

Frederick Douglas
Ida B.Wells
W.E. DuBois
Malcom X
James Meredith
Medgar Evers
Dr. Martin Luther King
Elizabeth Cotton
Jackie Robinson
The Tuskeegee Airmen
Muhammad Ali
Manning Marable
Maya Angelou
Aretha Franklin
Julian Bond
Morgan Freeman
President Barack Obama

I can't list all the African-Americans I admire. It would be such a long list it would take up pages. The most important group of African-Americans I admire are all the slaves from the first to the last who labored, sweated, bled, and died, and were buried in anonymous and poor cemeteries or just anywhere it was easy to dig a hole and toss them into it. Brought here against their will, they nonetheless built so much of the infrastructure of this country that we should never forget that we are all in debt to them


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

OK, OK, already. I'm sorry I didn't remember this is Part 2 of this topic even though it says so in the title.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

For Northwoods Gal:

Just because a Congressman votes against or for a bill does not make it bad or good. It behooves us to 1) Study the bill (unless, of course, it's one of those that WE FIRST MUST PASS BEFORE WE CAN READ). 2) Find out if it's WORTH increasing our national debt for (Turtle Crossings, Tatoo removing, Studies on drinking habits of Chinese Whores?)
3) Is there already a program in place that could do the same thing (Like the VA Tree Planting Program that you tried to pull out last time) 4) How successful is that already existing program? 

One of the reasons we are in the situation we are in is yes, because of wars (Including Obama's War in Afghanistan which is going NOWHERE!) and foolish squandering of taxpayers funds. 

Please look deeper. And no, Chaffetz didn't lie on CNN. He did indeed vote against it. Now I challenge you to discover why he and 148 others INCLUDING DEMOCRATS voted against the bill. Thank you! See...I'm being nice.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

And now I have to go and give the dog a bath!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> OK, OK, already. I'm sorry I didn't remember this is Part 2 of this topic even though it says so in the title.


No big deal, SS! I still say we need to start another thread.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> WOW, that was some wonderful reading there Yarny (??)
> 
> I have to think that 99% of the people in the entire world LIE or have lied or stretched the truth or have something 'hidden'.........it is what it is.......people lie....Democrats lie, Republicans lie, Preachers lie....everyone has done it at some time in their life.
> 
> ...


You are right about what you posted,

But as a President I greatly admired said the buck stops here. Harry Truman.
Do any of you understand the meaning of his words. The President has the finial say. That is why we elect him. He is responseable for what is happening. Not a party but as a person, who is to up hold our constitution of the "United" States of America. 
Not to add or subtract at his will, but to be held accountable for his actions. I am sorry if you do not agree with what I have said, but I expect more from the man who holds the office of President.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Theyarnlady, I admire the following African Americans:
> 
> Frederick Douglas
> Ida B.Wells
> ...


Good for you as most on your list were the same as mine.

Yes the slave suffered. But I know of a race that suffered more and are still suffering. It is called the Indian Nation, have you ever study their history? As my son has said in his travels, American's do not know what it means to be poor.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

But as a President I greatly admired said the buck stops here. Harry Truman.
Do any of you understand the meaning of his words. The President has the finial say. That is why we elect him. He is responseable for what is happening. Not a party but as a person, who is to up hold our constitution of the "United" States of America. 
Not to add or subtract at his will, but to be held accountable for his actions. I am sorry if you do not agree with what I have said, but I expect more from the man who holds the office of President.

Thumbs up, Yarnie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As to Ingreid she wants to flaunt her knowledge, and ask for facts.

I have met more uneducated people who know more then she ever will, and do not feel the need to down grade others,as she has. 

As one person has said to me, just because you have an education does not mean you know it all, and are smarter than others.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As i have had my rant, and am sorry about it. I hope all can forgive me, and think about what I havae said. I love this country, I don't want it divided by parties. But I do think everone should have their say.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Theyarnlady, you're right about the Indian Nations. They've been exploited, cheated, murdered, and lost a great deal of their heritage and languages. Most reservations are sad, poor places. Unemployment is terribly high, access to decent education and many of the things we take for granted just aren't there for our First Nations people.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> For Northwoods Gal:
> 
> Just because a Congressman votes against or for a bill does not make it bad or good. It behooves us to 1) Study the bill (unless, of course, it's one of those that WE FIRST MUST PASS BEFORE WE CAN READ). 2) Find out if it's WORTH increasing our national debt for (Turtle Crossings, Tatoo removing, Studies on drinking habits of Chinese Whores?)
> 3) Is there already a program in place that could do the same thing (Like the VA Tree Planting Program that you tried to pull out last time) 4) How successful is that already existing program?
> ...


Obama's War????? Uh, Bydie, that war was going way before he took office. Good try though.  I will research the other and get back to you. And thank you for being nice.

 :-D :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to say something else here. I did not agree with all President Bush did.

You may think it was wrong for the war he started. But when I saw on TV, our troops entering Bagdad and the people of Iraq lining the streets waving the American Flag, and pulling down Saddam statue and having their first taste of freedom, and to not worry that he could not kill or gas or jail them under horrible conditions. 

I was proud of our military, proud of our country and poud of my President. 

The Taliban are gaining more control again in the middle east and taking away what freedoms they thought they had won. 

For President Obama to say after Landen we did not have to worry any more(my words) is so wrong. To turn our back on these people now, after they are fighting so long and hard is wrong. To cut the militarys funds is not right. I realize there is waste in Pentgon, But go after the waste, not our fighting men. To not allow their votes to be counted when a law was pass to make sure it would not happen again,is wrong. We should as a nation demand that the law be up held, and see to it that they have this right too. It's disgraceful that no one is causing an up roar about this.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to say something else here. I did not agree with all President Bush did.
> 
> You may think it was wrong for the war he started. But when I saw on TV, our troops entering Bagdad and the people of Iraq lining the streets waving the American Flag, and pulling down Saddam statue and having their first taste of freedom, and to not worry that he could not kill or gas or jail them under horrible conditions.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Nonnie, which two people are as ignorant as you say? I'm not following your remarks very well.
> 
> Everybody, is it really necessary for so many of you to insult each other? Should I call a bunch of you stupid liars or should I remember my manners and think of a better way to say the same thing in a constructive way? Civil discourse really does exist, and we can all communicate with each other respectfully if we WANT to.


This is the main reason politics and religion are not usually allowed on most forums. I believe we can discuss without calling each other names. If not, just ignore the response. It takes a bigger person to walk away, so to speak, than to reply with crass statements. JMO


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to say something else here. I did not agree with all President Bush did.
> 
> You may think it was wrong for the war he started. But when I saw on TV, our troops entering Bagdad and the people of Iraq lining the streets waving the American Flag, and pulling down Saddam statue and having their first taste of freedom, and to not worry that he could not kill or gas or jail them under horrible conditions.
> 
> ...


You are so right. Obama thinks we believe whatever he tells us. He is weak. If the USA doesn't contain the fighting overseas, we will have combat in our streets. And why didn't those ballots get to our servicemen and women in time? Another one of Obama ploys just like the drop in unenployment. It's laughable that our leader believes that we are so gullible and don't have the brains to get it. If someone votes for him because of his color, this country is in worse shape than ever. Than we have not come very far at all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

As for discussing religion and politics, it seems to me that no one is going to budge. Obama supporters are going to stick with him, and Romney supporters will stick with him. Are there any real independents on here? The discussion always turns into one-up-manship and deteriorates from there into name-calling, threats to go to another topic, criticism of managers of other topics, until the main points are lost. Why not just wait a few more weeks and let the better man win?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But as a President I greatly admired said the buck stops here. Harry Truman.


Yes, what a hero Harry T was!

Then, I remember Obama's words, that every President should be held accountable, to a point. What a sleazy squirm ....

Quoted by Barack Obama
"Since I'm the president and Democrats have controlled the House and the Senate, it's understandable that people are saying, you know, 'What have you done?' "


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Me too, expect more from our President, which is why I was so appalled when Slick Willy had this little 'thing' with Monica.............in my opinion, it DOES and it DID matter what he did.............he's not just any Joe Blow down the street or around the corner. The person holding office it supposed to set one of the highest examples for every American and what message did he send??

If my neighbor has an affair, that's between that particular couple and the 'other' person(s), has nothing to do with me period, but I'm sorry, when the President acts out like that, it does matter.



theyarnlady said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW, that was some wonderful reading there Yarny (??)
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie, Yeah but Lilly is twice Carney's age but doesn't know anymore than he. Lilly sure loves shutting down her groupies but running her mouth outside her own group. She truly is a closet Republican. Since her group never grows to more than 5 she must post here for mental exercise!
> ...


Wrong, Admin split the thread, Ingried did not start Part 2. It's still Karen's thread.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Soloweygirl and bonbf3, I'm beginning to think it is indeed pointless to continue to say anything on the political topics. Nobody is going to change anyone's mind at this point and a lot of people just end up attacking each other. I hate to think what the discussions will be like after the election. One side will be gloating and the other will be crying in their beer...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bin Laden is Dead...............and?

That means nothing! Just because the general has been eliminated it doesn't mean that the war was won. Straight from the mouth of the radical islamists: "We have a million more Bin Laden's''.

Every one of us has the right to our own opinions, but I would find it hard to believe that if any one of us had a family member or fried parish in the 911 tragedy that they would be standing around holding signs saying how wrong 'the war on terrorism' is.



theyarnlady said:


> I have to say something else here. I did not agree with all President Bush did.
> 
> You may think it was wrong for the war he started. But when I saw on TV, our troops entering Bagdad and the people of Iraq lining the streets waving the American Flag, and pulling down Saddam statue and having their first taste of freedom, and to not worry that he could not kill or gas or jail them under horrible conditions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Seattle Soul; I'm not posting to change anyone's mind prior to the election.

I'm discussing facts with those who will vote as I will, and correcting any errors or pointing out the facts that are incorrect from either side. I'm also engaging in meaningful conversation with many and have gained many new friends. I have had hundreds of private conversations with my new friends on a number of topics. I've laughed so hard I've cried at posts many have shared from both sides of the aisle. I've learned a lot as well and by reading other's posts have honed my personal beliefs, thoughts and goals.

I've also been interrupted in my convos with others regularly by those whose only desire is to insult and spew forth their filth while offering nothing.

I'm defending others and my beliefs and character and defend my God, religious beliefs and fellow military members. I've shared recipes, photos and great stories.

Perhaps I've taught somebody who read a post of mine something about our country or themselves. Perhaps I've been able to make someone laugh or enjoy my words or posted photos.

I won't be gloating nor drinking beer after the election when Romney is my choice to win. If Obama is re-elected I'll be doing all I can for my family and country to stop his evil ways.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Obama is very weak and he's making our country even weaker...........I'm not that old (49) and until maybe 6 or 7 years ago, I was never a very political person so I can't say that I know everything that our past presidents have stood for......but I can say that within my realm of knowledge (knowledge gained from various venues throughout the years), that I have never seen, nor heard, of any of our presidents who continuously go around 'apologizing for America'.

There is no good reason at all as to why the ballots could not and did not get to our men & women overseas .......whoever is responsible for getting the ballots out should have been aware that this is an election year....it's the same premise as a person's birthday is the same day every year, Christmas is the same day every year, every 4 years we have an election.....it's not like this occasion just popped up out of the blue.

Sad fact is, Obama doesn't have to believe that some people are 'this gullible'......sad truth is, people ARE this gullible.

Sad fact is, many people DID vote for him because he is black, having no knowledge whatsoever of anything political. Sad truth is, there are still so many black people (not all, but there are some) who feel they still have their own war to fight - the never-ending 'plight of the black man'.............I know! I live in a large city, I see it every day. I hear it every day and it's not just in Baltimore. It's happening in every city in America........for some of the people who voted for him simply because he is black, that was probably the only positive thing they had done in months............the positive thing being that they 'voted' at all.

So now, I'm sure there is going to be someone who's going to come along in this post and say how terrible I am, and say that I talked about *all* black people...........but these will be the people who read what they wanted to read and not what I actually said.



> You are so right. Obama thinks we believe whatever he tells us. He is weak. If the USA doesn't contain the fighting overseas, we will have combat in our streets. And why didn't those ballots get to our servicemen and women in time? Another one of Obama ploys just like the drop in unenployment. It's laughable that our leader believes that we are so gullible and don't have the brains to get it. If someone votes for him because of his color, this country is in worse shape than ever. Than we have not come very far at all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Soloweygirl and bonbf3, I'm beginning to think it is indeed pointless to continue to say anything on the political topics. Nobody is going to change anyone's mind at this point and a lot of people just end up attacking each other. I hate to think what the discussions will be like after the election. One side will be gloating and the other will be crying in their beer...


That's for sure, SeattleSoul.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I second everything that cherf has said. Wonderful new friends, stories, laughs. 
I also will not be gloating. I will either be on my knees thanking God for saving our great nation or on my knees begging for knowledge about what I can do to keep it from being destroyed. 
Either way, I will be thanking Him for the privilege of living in a country where I've been able work, live and enjoy the freedoms that so many other women have not been blessed with.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf,

I know you will say anything about me that you can dream up. 

I will not ignore your blatant criticism of immigrants. Unless you are 100% Native American, you come from immigrants too. It is generally accepted that one of the USA's greatest strengths has come from the diversity that has blessed us. 

Ingried is a friend of mine.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Cherf,
> 
> I know you will say anything about me that you can dream up.
> 
> ...


snoozi - Can you EVER get anything correct? I've * never * criticized any immigrant for being same. Prove to me otherwise..... and stay in your dream world.

I don't care who your friends are; do you know if they are illegal immigrants?

Don't tell me of my heritage of which you know nothing.

What, are you still locked out of the castle so you need to attack me again? How pathetic and boring.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Seattle Soul; I'm not posting to change anyone's mind prior to the election.
> 
> I'm discussing facts with those who will vote as I will, and correcting any errors or pointing out the facts that are incorrect from either side. I'm also engaging in meaningful conversation with many and have gained many new friends. I have had hundreds of private conversations with my new friends on a number of topics. I've laughed so hard I've cried at posts many have shared from both sides of the aisle. I've learned a lot as well and by reading other's posts have honed my personal beliefs, thoughts and goals.
> 
> ...


Well said Cherf. Thank you


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> I second everything that cherf has said. Wonderful new friends, stories, laughs.
> I also will not be gloating. I will either be on my knees thanking God for saving our great nation or on my knees begging for knowledge about what I can do to keep it from being destroyed.
> Either way, I will be thanking Him for the privilege of living in a country where I've been able work, live and enjoy the freedoms that so many other women have not been blessed with.


Thank you Bydie. Great post


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Well said Cherf. Thank you


Thank you, my friend, and you are most welcome!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > I second everything that cherf has said. Wonderful new friends, stories, laughs.
> ...


Thank you Nonnie! The peanut butter pie was delicious! :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Thank you Nonnie! The peanut butter pie was delicious! :thumbup:


Ahhh, is mine in the mail Bydie????? I'm the one who loves and brought up the word "pie." I don't even get Birthday Cakes, I have pie on those holy days .... :roll:

Which reminds me, we went out to a local hang last night to hear a new Country singer from TN, and I had an excellent Peach Cobbler with the local ice cream melting on top; delicious!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Cherf,
> 
> I know you will say anything about me that you can dream up.
> 
> ...


I for one am glad to know she has a friend, she needs all she can get.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf,
> ...


SNORT!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Another reason to vote for Romney!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Soloweygirl and bonbf3, I'm beginning to think it is indeed pointless to continue to say anything on the political topics. Nobody is going to change anyone's mind at this point and a lot of people just end up attacking each other. I hate to think what the discussions will be like after the election. One side will be gloating and the other will be crying in their beer...


Sorry won't drink beer, a glass of wine maybe but no drinky the beer, even if this a beer state.

Don't think it will end with elections . When the new president is annouce, I will just have to get on with it, hope its a party though if you catch my drift.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Seattle Soul; I'm not posting to change anyone's mind prior to the election.
> 
> I'm discussing facts with those who will vote as I will, and correcting any errors or pointing out the facts that are incorrect from either side. I'm also engaging in meaningful conversation with many and have gained many new friends. I have had hundreds of private conversations with my new friends on a number of topics. I've laughed so hard I've cried at posts many have shared from both sides of the aisle. I've learned a lot as well and by reading other's posts have honed my personal beliefs, thoughts and goals.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: proud of you and what you say. You are the best Cherf, no stopping you know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Nonnie! The peanut butter pie was delicious! :thumbup:
> ...


Hey who how come peanut butter pie I didn't get any at least share recipe, . Peach Cobbler, they are all allowed on my diet.
Its called the sea food diet.
Anything I sea I eat.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry won't drink beer, a glass of wine maybe but no drinky the beer, even if this a beer state.
> 
> Don't think it will end with elections . When the new president is annouce, I will just have to get on with it, hope its a party though if you catch my drift.


I always catch your drifts; I'll bring the wine to you. Don't drink much wine myself either; but I'll raise a glass to you anytime!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Nonnie! The peanut butter pie was delicious! :thumbup:
> ...


It is on its way....overnight express! Peach cobbler is one of DH's favorites, but I've never been able to make it as well as his Mom. I've learned to live with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: proud of you and what you say. You are the best Cherf, no stopping you know.


Thank you, theyarnlady, raising my needles (knitting and sewing) in salute to you.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> It is on its way....overnight express! Peach cobbler is one of DH's favorites, but I've never been able to make it as well as his Mom. I've learned to live with it. :thumbup:


That's just weird .... never knew anyone who lives with Peach Cobbler ..... Snort .... :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I must go and get the homemade spag.sauce with black olives and artichoke, and sauage add to it to eat and the old stand by garlic bread.

Glad the lf/lf is open tonight should be quite around here.

Going to make popcorn before the biden movie is on. Should be a lot of laughs.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > It is on its way....overnight express! Peach cobbler is one of DH's favorites, but I've never been able to make it as well as his Mom. I've learned to live with it. :thumbup:
> ...


LOL! Smarty pants! BTW, would those pants be approved by SWSNBN?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I'll get the peanut butter pie recipe out to you in a little while


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I must go and get the homemade spag.sauce with black olives and artichoke, and sauage add to it to eat and the old stand by garlic bread.
> 
> Glad the lf/lf is open tonight should be quite around here.
> 
> Going to make popcorn before the biden movie is on. Should be a lot of laughs.


Oh....that sounds delicious, Yarnie. I'll check with Nonnie about sharing the recipe! :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


There you go, Yarnie! And EVERYONE...have a good peach cobbler recipe? I SHALL NOT SURRENDER! I SHALL PREVAIL WITH THE PEACH COBBLER!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Not fair share share share. Your recipe that is


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I don't know about Smarty Pants, I'm still trying to figure out which bedroom you let Peach sleep in ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I'll get the peanut butter pie recipe out to you in a little while


Me, too, Nonnie. I saved the Lemonade recipe, but cannot find the PB one.....


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > I'll get the peanut butter pie recipe out to you in a little while
> ...


On its way in less than 5


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


PEACH sleeps in the doghouse!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you theyarnlady for your kind words as yes, my people suffered as much or maybe more than the slaves brought into the USA. 

Most people do not know or care to know that the slaves were already made slaves by other tibes in Africa is why they were bought or traded for in the first place.

True they were treated horribly, but no one remembers how horribly the American Indians were and are still treated today. People only remember the slaves of olden days.

Today, the trail of tears is not taught in schools, but slavery is taught in just about every grade of some degree. Young children rarely even know that most American Indians are "kept" on a reservation by the government.

The American Indians of Florida did not sign a "peace treaty" until 1976. We American Indians are not allowed to practice our religion as we had many Gods such as the Sun God who gave us daylight, etc., as we were forced to become Christians which most are still today.

I was not taught the native Indian language as I was enrolled in regular schools as my father left the reservation to work on the Interstate system across America.

The government kept up with both of my parents whereabouts until they died. They did not receive any stipend because they left the reservation. Other American Indians who lives on a reservation receives a government stipend of $150.00 each month. No one can live on that amount especailly in shacks most without running water or electricity even today.

Talk about poor, even illegals who come into the USA get bunches of freebies that are not given to the American Indians.

For anyone who might be interested there is an excellent book written by Judity Nies under the title of Native American History.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> PEACH sleeps in the doghouse!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


That is downright cruel; Peach will be eaten alive by the mosquitoes.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

For those guilty of making the snarky remarks about Laura Bush not doing anything significant....feast your eyes on this. She's STILL doing significant things....unlike Michele who has said NOTHING about this WAR ON WOMEN!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/laura-bush-malala-yousafzais-courage-challenges-us-to-act/2012/10/10/9cd423ea-1316-11e2-ba83-a7a396e6b2a7_story.html


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Of course you have some intelligent and interesting things to say. Sometimes, however, you are tactless and sometimes insulting. There's no point in saying someone is mean and nasty, or that they spew filth, or that they shouldn't be so gullible, which you said to me recently. I'll bet you get hot under the collar and forget to count to 10 before you post something. I don't like to think that anyone is being unpleasant on purpose. Some of the tactless things you say just turn me off.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > PEACH sleeps in the doghouse!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


Serves her right!!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> For those guilty of making the snarky remarks about Laura Bush not doing anything significant....feast your eyes on this. She's STILL doing significant things....unlike Michele who has said NOTHING about this WAR ON WOMEN!
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/laura-bush-malala-yousafzais-courage-challenges-us-to-act/2012/10/10/9cd423ea-1316-11e2-ba83-a7a396e6b2a7_story.html


Great piece Bydie. Thank you


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Theyarnlady, I've got a big batch of spaghetti sauce simmering on the stove right now. We'll eat some tonight and the rest will get put in meal sized containers to put in the freezer. I love having a freezer where I can put enough of this and that to save money on food and have easy to fiz things on hand. I found some really good french bread with roasted garlic at the grocery store and it doesn't have any calories from fat and tastes great. It's spaghetti here for dinner for sure.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, I don't see where I sent your PM about your illness out to everyone. Sometimes I can't spell, and sometimes I can't find things. I've only sent you one PM ever, and it didn't mention your illness. You mentioned it yourself earlier this morning on page 107 as part of a reply to a post of mine. On page 106, Nonnie said she was glad you were feeling good today in response to a post of yours on the same page. That post of yours has been quoted by other people, too.
> 
> If I said anything about your illnes before you mentioned it yourself, I'm truly sorry. Maybe you could show me where I posted your PM to me. I don't want to make the same mistake again. I hope you have a good day, accomplish all you hope to, and beat your illlness as long as possible.


SS, I'm sorry about sending a note on this site that you had mispelled a word as usually I am not hateful but do reply when someone is hateful to me. Maybe the PM I replied to was very similiar to what I posted here as NWG picked up wording that I thought was only sent to you in the one PM. So if I am wrong about the wording, then I am sorry.

It made me angry that you would post that I made a mistake about using the correct word and you sent a PM telling what word I should have used and the definitions of those words. Sometimes, we just type too fast to say what we want even though it is not the correct words.

I am having my own battle and language mistakes are not much interest to me. You are entitled to your political views and I am entitled to mine, but we can remain friends through courtesy.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, I've had an interest in history for a long time. The white man has been exploiting the First Nations people from the day he got here, even though he didn't mind learning some lessons from them about planting corn and catching turkeys so they wouldn't starve to death.

One of the things the white man did without meaning to was to bring new diseases to America with him. These were diseases the indians had no immunity to, and many different tribes were wiped out, especially on the east coast. I could go on but it all gets worse. I am glad to see First Nations people making a very real commitment to reclaim as much of their heritage as they can and passing it down to younger people.

Most of the history children are taught in school is baloney and has been for a very long time. Thanks for the book recommendation. I wish as many people as possible would read as much history as they can.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Bydie, thanks for posting that article by Laura Bush. I was going to if you hadn't.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you SS for your kindness towards my people as we have had a difficult time ever since the "white" man landed. We tried to be peaceful, but greed of the land got the best of those who landed in America. The rest is history.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Of course you have some intelligent and interesting things to say. Sometimes, however, you are tactless and sometimes insulting. There's no point in saying someone is mean and nasty, or that they spew filth, or that they shouldn't be so gullible, which you said to me recently. I'll bet you get hot under the collar and forget to count to 10 before you post something. I don't like to think that anyone is being unpleasant on purpose. Some of the tactless things you say just turn me off.


SS: You are entitled to state your opinion. I, however, will tell you I do not always agree with yours either. However, that is A OK with me.

Once you have experienced the number of insults, attacks, filth and lies I have from those on 'your' side; we can go over your comments again. You will never experience an attack in KP by a Republican or Conservative as I have since that is not a characteristic of those on KP towards a Democrat or a Progressive.

You can read all the attacks to date and keep a score card of who attacks whom. I have no doubt the record will show a majority of attacks from Dems to Reps. That is also the truth.

I speak the truth no matter how ugly it is. You'd lose your bet on me since I don't post anything I wouldn't say to you in person; I also do not regret anything I've written and have no need to count to ten to form my words before stating them. I have control of myself. I do not 'go after them' only defend against them.

I'm not unpleasant on purpose to my attackers; I'm as forceful as they are toward me, without the lies and vulgarity they use, in my responses to them. They deserve what they receive. I have broad shoulders, intelligence, conviction, facts, and God on my side and will defend myself and others.

The majority and lack of knowledge of your opinions on the topics of civics, marriage and religion are appalling to me; if that turns you off because I said so; so be it. Although, I've not insulted you when you post your opinions on those subjects without tact or facts.

Unlike you and Lilly, I do not care to hear from you how I should parse my words or thoughts and what points I should or should not make. I, do believe in all my rights and freedoms, including Freedom of Speech.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Bydie, thanks for posting that article by Laura Bush. I was going to if you hadn't.


 :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> For those guilty of making the snarky remarks about Laura Bush not doing anything significant....feast your eyes on this. She's STILL doing significant things....unlike Michele who has said NOTHING about this WAR ON WOMEN!
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/laura-bush-malala-yousafzais-courage-challenges-us-to-act/2012/10/10/9cd423ea-1316-11e2-ba83-a7a396e6b2a7_story.html


Bydie, Michelle Obama has been campaigning for womens rights all along. All Women.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you have some intelligent and interesting things to say. Sometimes, however, you are tactless and sometimes insulting. There's no point in saying someone is mean and nasty, or that they spew filth, or that they shouldn't be so gullible, which you said to me recently. I'll bet you get hot under the collar and forget to count to 10 before you post something. I don't like to think that anyone is being unpleasant on purpose. Some of the tactless things you say just turn me off.
> ...


Cherf, you have handed out just as many insults and rude remarks to people. Please! We all have!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just heard on the CBS news that Robin Roberts has returned home! Way to go girl! Best of luck with your treatments.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NWG, you are continually telling me to take my meds like a good girl. What an insult! What goes around could come around and you could become much worse before death claims you. At least I will simply have a heart attack and go but you may have to suffer for months or years because of your hatefulness towards me.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just heard on the CBS news that Robin Roberts has returned home! Way to go girl! Best of luck with your treatments.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> NWG, you are continually telling me to take my meds like a good girl. What an insult! What goes around could come around and you could become much worse before death claims you. At least I will simply have a heart attack and go but you may have to suffer for months or years because of your hatefulness towards me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > For those guilty of making the snarky remarks about Laura Bush not doing anything significant....feast your eyes on this. She's STILL doing significant things....unlike Michele who has said NOTHING about this WAR ON WOMEN!
> ...


If you are talking abortion, sorry! That's NOT women's rights.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway, My heart is breaking as I read your post. My DH grew up in Aztec/Farmington NM area, right on the edge of the Navajo reservation. We have great empathy for the people. 

Four of my Grands have Native American blood. Two are (registered) Choctaw and two part Seminole (not registered). I've been trying to learn all I can about their two peoples and reinforce all that their parents are passing on to them. 

You've inspired me to do more. Thank you!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> NWG, you are continually telling me to take my meds like a good girl. What an insult! What goes around could come around and you could become much worse before death claims you. At least I will simply have a heart attack and go but you may have to suffer for months or years because of your hatefulness towards me.


How true - know your friends are praying for you and your comfort daily! Ignore NWG.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Bydie, thanks for posting that article by Laura Bush. I was going to if you hadn't.


Agreed!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just heard on the CBS news that Robin Roberts has returned home! Way to go girl! Best of luck with your treatments.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

BTW, Northwoods Gal, Here's one explanation for where the money went that SHOULD have gone to embassy security. It went to Germany to pay for CHEVY VOLTS as part of Obozo's contribution towards European Green Energy Initiative.

KELLY: Libya security cut while Vienna embassy gained Chevy Volts - Washington Times http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2012/oct/10/kelly-libya-security-cut-while-vienna-emb...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> NWG, you are continually telling me to take my meds like a good girl. What an insult! What goes around could come around and you could become much worse before death claims you. At least I will simply have a heart attack and go but you may have to suffer for months or years because of your hatefulness towards me.


Janeway, consider the source. NWG has no empathy. To ridicule someone with an illness is cruel. She will reap what she sows.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Theyarnlady, I've got a big batch of spaghetti sauce simmering on the stove right now. We'll eat some tonight and the rest will get put in meal sized containers to put in the freezer. I love having a freezer where I can put enough of this and that to save money on food and have easy to fiz things on hand. I found some really good french bread with roasted garlic at the grocery store and it doesn't have any calories from fat and tastes great. It's spaghetti here for dinner for sure.


SettleSoul I made my own sauce from pick fresh roma tomatoes off the vine last Aug. Just make basic sauce and freeze in individual bags. Take out then add extras. Like meat balls, but tonight just different. Also love to put burdgundy wine in sauce, cooks off but lends a nice taste to the sauce. Also have to have fresh grated parmesan or Romano Cheese. Use to live in New York pick up a lot of what I do from Italian friend. Now that was sauce. :roll:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> BTW, Northwoods Gal, Here's one explanation for where the money went that SHOULD have gone to embassy security. It went to Germany to pay for CHEVY VOLTS as part of Obozo's contribution towards European Green Energy Initiative.
> 
> KELLY: Libya security cut while Vienna embassy gained Chevy Volts - Washington Times http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2012/oct/10/kelly-libya-security-cut-while-vienna-emb...


Bydie, Obozo? That's the best one yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> NWG, you are continually telling me to take my meds like a good girl. What an insult! What goes around could come around and you could become much worse before death claims you. At least I will simply have a heart attack and go but you may have to suffer for months or years because of your hatefulness towards me.


Ah my little lady of flowers forgot your indian name please tell me again. No one should make fun of another illness. But ya know what girl, I am proud to know a really native American, who over came a lot and look what you have done in your life. 
Your number one in my book. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard on the CBS news that Robin Roberts has returned home! Way to go girl! Best of luck with your treatments.
> ...


Isn't it great that lady has gone through a lot. Yea Robin.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I am with you on that one Bydie, life is life no matter when you think it begins. Also do not want to pay for birth control pills. Espeical when the lady say I don't want the goverment to tell me what can do with my body, they are so right and they should not expect the goverment to pick up the tab. Buy your own.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Did you all see that LillyK/ConanO'K has officially pulled the plug on the prog's pool party? Let's all stop and enjoy a moment of silence.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > NWG, you are continually telling me to take my meds like a good girl. What an insult! What goes around could come around and you could become much worse before death claims you. At least I will simply have a heart attack and go but you may have to suffer for months or years because of your hatefulness towards me.
> ...


Absolutely! Me too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Did you all see that LillyK/ConanO'K has officially pulled the plug on the prog's pool party? Let's all stop and enjoy a moment of silence.


Now don't get to excited after last night and today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie, Peach cobbler recipe, I love southern cooks they know how to make real food and make it taste so good.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > NWG, you are continually telling me to take my meds like a good girl. What an insult! What goes around could come around and you could become much worse before death claims you. At least I will simply have a heart attack and go but you may have to suffer for months or years because of your hatefulness towards me.
> ...


Thank you as my Indian name is "Little Moon Flower" which was given to me by the tribal doctor who delivered all the babies on the reservation.

Sorry about going off on NWG, but if you read all the last post to me it is disgusting as she tells me to take my meds like a good girl. I've had enough of her slander towards me. She is one hateful person.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have instuctions from hubby, when last debate on I did a lot of shall we say talking loud, or louder. 

But as football is on tonight and he will be running back and forth to watch both, he will be yelling at football game. so I should be good to go.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> NWG, you are continually telling me to take my meds like a good girl. What an insult! What goes around could come around and you could become much worse before death claims you. At least I will simply have a heart attack and go but you may have to suffer for months or years because of your hatefulness towards me.


Yes, Janeway, what goes around does come around, so be careful what you wish for. I don't hate you.I just don't like a lot of what you say.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


It is not about abortion as it is about the 14 year old girl who was shot for wanting an education. Poor thing still in in a coma. I will pray for her recovery.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway don't let the crass remarks by some ever get you down .
We love you, you are a dear friend
Pay backs are hell as my mother always says


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Theyarnlady - you have a lovely way with words.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Have you ever noticed how young everyone seems? Many are grandmothers, but when I read the posts, I envision what must be the younger version of each one. I guess the writers are young at heart, and it shows.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


It's especially not unborn women's rights.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie, thanks for posting that article by Laura Bush. I was going to if you hadn't.
> ...


Same here.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > NWG, you are continually telling me to take my meds like a good girl. What an insult! What goes around could come around and you could become much worse before death claims you. At least I will simply have a heart attack and go but you may have to suffer for months or years because of your hatefulness towards me.
> ...


Well that makes two of us as I don't like what you write either. You must be careful of what you wish for as you are the one who continually slams me about my illness as it could come around to you as it seems to be an adult disease. Your words are entirely uncalled for but you continue to slam me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have instuctions from hubby, when last debate on I did a lot of shall we say talking loud, or louder.
> 
> But as football is on tonight and he will be running back and forth to watch both, he will be yelling at football game. so I should be good to go.


We talk to the tv all the time! He shushes me, and I shush him - and then we go on yelling at the tv!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Then we disagree.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Yes, they want to have it both ways. You can do what you want with your body but don't expect the taxpayers to pay for it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Yes, very sad. I can't even imagine what it would be like to live under such conditions.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Pfffftttttt............my beloved Govna O'Malley (D-Md.) has nerve to speak of GOD when his buddies had nerve to 'boo' GOD during the Convention...........double talk double talk.....just more double talk


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have instuctions from hubby, when last debate on I did a lot of shall we say talking loud, or louder.
> 
> But as football is on tonight and he will be running back and forth to watch both, he will be yelling at football game. so I should be good to go.


LOL! Don't throw any spaghetti!!!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Quote (Ingreid) The President got us in good graces around the Globe once again. It has been some of you however who have again and again shown no respect for the highest Office of this land.
Shameful behavior you reveal to the rest of the World.

I have respect for the Office of the Presidency, but not for the man who currently holds it. Those supposed "good graces" didn't stop an ambassador from being brutally murdered, now did they? He is a weak, feckless leader. Did you see the interview with the mother of the Navy Seal that was killed during the Libyan attack? Here's an artcile about it if you missed it.

http://www.presstv.ir/usdetail/266145.html

She said she cried on Obama's shoulder and all he did was look off in the distance. Not exactly the kind and caring man you make him out to be.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Pfffftttttt............my beloved Govna O'Malley (D-Md.) has nerve to speak of GOD when his buddies had nerve to 'boo' GOD during the Convention...........double talk double talk.....just more double talk


Hypocrites!!!!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Quote (Ingreid) The President got us in good graces around the Globe once again. It has been some of you however who have again and again shown no respect for the highest Office of this land.
> Shameful behavior you reveal to the rest of the World.
> 
> I have respect for the Office of the Presidency, but not for the man who currently holds it. Those supposed "good graces" didn't stop an ambassador from being brutally murdered, now did they? He is a weak, feckless leader. Did you see the interview with the mother of the Navy Seal that was killed during the Libyan attack? Here's an artcile about it if you missed it.
> ...


We are more despised than ever and Obo despises the military!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


We do, but I must say that precious baby you now have may just change your mind. Maybe not, but stranger things have happened. That is a sweet picture.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Quote (Ingreid) The President got us in good graces around the Globe once again. It has been some of you however who have again and again shown no respect for the highest Office of this land.
> Shameful behavior you reveal to the rest of the World.
> 
> I have respect for the Office of the Presidency, but not for the man who currently holds it. Those supposed "good graces" didn't stop an ambassador from being brutally murdered, now did they? He is a weak, feckless leader. Did you see the interview with the mother of the Navy Seal that was killed during the Libyan attack? Here's an artcile about it if you missed it.
> ...


I heard that, too. Detached is a good word for him.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

The only known picture in existence of Obamo and Winston Churchill together!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I'm with you, too, ladies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> The only known picture in existence of Obamo and Winston Churchill together!


It took me a while, but I finally got it! 
:lol:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> The only known picture in existence of Obamo and Winston Churchill together!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

i can't understand any of the things he has done? I probably never will

As for unborn babies i always wonder if those abortions if those babys were allowed to be born how many would have grown up to better this world with their lives. How much we have lost with the lost of them. It makes me sad.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > The only known picture in existence of Obamo and Winston Churchill together!
> ...


I've got a whole library of these. I might start posting them in turn after next week's debate.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Another thing on my mind why does Lily can't get to her other name keep locking site, does she not think that the other women are just as intelligent as she is. They seem to be to me,and am sure they could handle it as well as her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


But Churchill at least did something for his country, more than can say about the other one. :shock:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


That 14 yr old girl has more courage and backbone than Obama has in his whole body. Hope she comes through this ok. God only knows what is in store for her. A horrendous situation.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > CarolfromTX said:
> ...


Yes me too.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

On the lighter side. Here's a bit of amusement and listening enjoyment while we wait for the debate to begin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=J6TcpfBHlbs


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> i can't understand any of the things he has done? I probably never will
> 
> As for unborn babies i always wonder if those abortions if those babys were allowed to be born how many would have grown up to better this world with their lives. How much we have lost with the lost of them. It makes me sad.


I agree - it makes me sad, too.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Great minds and all that!! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Great idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Another thing on my mind why does Lily can't get to her other name keep locking site, does she not think that the other women are just as intelligent as she is. They seem to be to me,and am sure they could handle it as well as her.


Yes, they seem very intelligent and well-informed. Makes me wonder why they don't like Romney, but to each his/her own.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:



> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Little Moon flower, you go off all you want to , I would too. What is the Indian saying Walk a mile in my moccasins. Seem to me she does not get that meaning at all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

omgosh, even got a chuckle outta hubby on this one.........!!


Bydie said:


> The only known picture in existence of Obamo and Winston Churchill together!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> On the lighter side. Here's a bit of amusement and listening enjoyment while we wait for the debate to begin.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=J6TcpfBHlbs


Oh to funny laughing so hard tears rolling down my face. :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> On the lighter side. Here's a bit of amusement and listening enjoyment while we wait for the debate to begin.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=J6TcpfBHlbs


That would be funny if it wasn't so damn true. Our grand children's children won't be able to pay what this Country owes and he just keeps printing worthless money


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > On the lighter side. Here's a bit of amusement and listening enjoyment while we wait for the debate to begin.
> ...


OK....I resign being the Royal Stable Mucker. I'm going to forget all this serious political stuff and become the Court Jester. :lol:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey! Where's Cherf??? I bet she's watching the Yankees and the Orioles. I bet she's rooting for the Yankees too! :O)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


You do come up with some good ones. I am still laughing about "raunchy" Harry Reid. There is a thought that will fester for a while LOL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


even if she does the taliban said they would try and kill her again, and have now said they would kill her father too. She also has more courage then the taliban who want her life to end. I can't not image doing what she has done and knowing what may happen, She is a gift to the woman of that nation.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Janeway, your friends on here know how sick you are and what your ailments are and for someone to continuously tell you to 'take your meds', that's reallly bad NWG.........you should really apologize to Jane (that's if she'll accept it)............when someone has an illness that is ultimately going to take their very life, telling them to 'take a pill' is just down right low, very low.

You seriously need to stop...........some posts on here on getting down right nasty and way too personal and I know of 2 people, counting Janeway, that you have personally attacked for no apparent reason other than you don't agree with what they have to say.

Please stop.



Janeway said:


> NWG, you are continually telling me to take my meds like a good girl. What an insult! What goes around could come around and you could become much worse before death claims you. At least I will simply have a heart attack and go but you may have to suffer for months or years because of your hatefulness towards me.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

she better not be, lol!!! The O's are MY team.


Bydie said:


> Hey! Where's Cherf??? I bet she's watching the Yankees and the Orioles. I bet she's rooting for the Yankees too! :O)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Actually, Janeway, I wasn't aware before this morning that you did have an illness. I wasn't slamming you about your illness, but your posts always seem so angry. I know we all disagree in here about different topics, but I never wished you any harm or pain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


It was funny wasn't it. i am still laughing about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Are we still having pie? I am bringing Buttermilk pie. It is my kids favorite. I am excited! Love parties.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Hey! Where's Cherf??? I bet she's watching the Yankees and the Orioles. I bet she's rooting for the Yankees too! :O)


Well where else would a loyal yankee's fan be. She sure isn't out mucking in the stables.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are we still having pie? I am bringing Buttermilk pie. It is my kids favorite. I am excited! Love parties.


O.k. need the recipe, and where is the peach cobbler recipe???
Need i start winnninng.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

OK Ladies..........hold the fort down. I'm off to be with hubby then to watch Ryan slam Uncle Joe....will catch up tomorrow.........nighty nite!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> she better not be, lol!!! The O's are MY team.
> 
> 
> Bydie said:
> ...


Now now there is room for both of you and your teams. :shock:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are we still having pie? I am bringing Buttermilk pie. It is my kids favorite. I am excited! Love parties.


Absolutely pie! But you must also furnish the recipe! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I shall bring myself and a fork and a big and I do mean big plate.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> OK Ladies..........hold the fort down. I'm off to be with hubby then to watch Ryan slam Uncle Joe....will catch up tomorrow.........nighty nite!!


Night Karen! See you tomorrow!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are we still having pie? I am bringing Buttermilk pie. It is my kids favorite. I am excited! Love parties.


Could you please PM me with the recipe for Buttermilk Pie. Does it make its own crust?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Are we still having pie? I am bringing Buttermilk pie. It is my kids favorite. I am excited! Love parties.
> ...


Recipe later yarnie. Promise ,but if I forget remind me. Love peach cobbler but not good at it.  Going to get my chair warm. Meet y'all here after. God Bless America!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. Ladys calling it a night have to get in comfy jams and set up my drink and get popcorn made for the Thurday night rumbles. 

All have a good night,and sweet dreams,not the fatting kind wouldn't want to upset first lady now would we.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Are we still having pie? I am bringing Buttermilk pie. It is my kids favorite. I am excited! Love parties.
> ...


No Yarnie! YOU are supposed to supply the recipe to ME! I can't make a cobbler that suits DH so I'm looking for a recipe like his Momma used to make.

CB, I've never had Buttermilk pie either. First peanut butter pie and now buttermilk pie. I'm so excited! Right now I'm making 
DOG BISCUITS!!!!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. Ladys calling it a night have to get in comfy jams and set up my drink and get popcorn made for the Thurday night rumbles.
> 
> All have a good night,and sweet dreams,not the fatting kind wouldn't want to upset first lady now would we.


Night, Yarnie. Sleep tight!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Well if you were not slamming me about my illness then how did you know I took meds? No my post aren't always angry just when someone such as yourself slams me I slam back.

At least you are civil to me in this last note--why can't you be that way all the time. I thought we had "buried" the hatchet so to speak and were at least some sort of kind friends--what happened?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie, what is your Avatar as I cannot read what it says so please tell. Yes, I love Buttermilk and peanut butter pie also peach cobbler but don't do much cooking these days.

Hubby doesn't cook either but daughters bring me food from time to time then hubby enjoys eating out for lunch. Dinner is too expensive to eat the same thing as lunch with a higher price! Go figure but they don't pay those poor waitresses any more for working the evening shift. They work very hard for a few dollars.

Daughter #1 has been transferred to St. Louis so she is too far away to help these days. It was quite a move with six (6) full grown chickens, one rabbit and a dog but everyone made it safe and sound as chickens never lost an egg! She gets six (6) eggs daily so children sells extras for $6.00 a dozen as they are free range organic chickens.

The dog loves to lick the chickens but when he licks the feathers the wrong way, they peck him on the nose which is leaving scars! The rabbit sleeps on the dog--so cute. The dog is a Roit Wilder or however spelled but is very gentle and loving. He also loves this grandma as I give him treats!

Daughter wants us to come for Thanksgiving but don't know how to fly with oxygen or if I will be able to think about traveling.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Conservative Racism!

http://www.humanevents.com/2012/10/10/ann-coulter-got-racism/


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bydie, what is your Avatar as I cannot read what it says so please tell. Yes, I love Buttermilk and peanut butter pie also peach cobbler but don't do much cooking these days.
> 
> Hubby doesn't cook either but daughters bring me food from time to time then hubby enjoys eating out for lunch. Dinner is too expensive to eat the same thing as lunch with a higher price! Go figure but they don't pay those poor waitresses any more for working the evening shift. They work very hard for a few dollars.
> 
> ...


Janeway, that's a Wounded Warrior Suvival Bracelet. Proceeds from the sale of the bracelets go to the Wounded Warrior Project. You can get more info here: www.survivalstraps.com
I got the bracelets for the grand boys at Christmas time.

I loved hearing about your daughter and her animals and I adore Rottweilers. They are a wonderful dog. My daughter is a groomer and they are also one of her favorites. I can see the chickens pecking the nose of the Rottie with the bunny asleep at its side and it made me laugh.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Bydie as I forgot to say my daughter's husband is in Afghanistan so the move was entirely on her own. She can tackle anything it seems. Also thanks for the spelling of the dog as I did not know how to spell it.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks Bydie as I forgot to say my daughter's husband is in Afghanistan so the move was entirely on her own. She can tackle anything it seems. Also thanks for the spelling of the dog as I did not know how to spell it.


Military wives are like that. Tell her she's my hero. !!!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks Bydie as I forgot to say my daughter's husband is in Afghanistan so the move was entirely on her own. She can tackle anything it seems. Also thanks for the spelling of the dog as I did not know how to spell it.


We can never repay our military and their families for the sacrifices they make to keep us safe.
Thank you daughter and son in law for my family


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Joe Biden is the rudest man I think I have ever seen. His smirks show his true character, weasel.
Every one even the democrat commentators thought he was rude, arrogant and extremely disrespectful


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Joe Biden is the rudest man I think I have ever seen. His smirks show his true character, weasel.
> Every one even the democrat commentators thought he was rude, arrogant and extremely disrespectful


That's strange, I heard he NRC leader say that, but not other democrats, on Fox, Cnn or MSNBC. Who were they?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Joe Biden is the rudest man I think I have ever seen. His smirks show his true character, weasel.
> Every one even the democrat commentators thought he was rude, arrogant and extremely disrespectful


I can only come up with that Biden was a jerk! I am being nice in my wording. Everyone I will get my recipe for buttermilk pie out tomorrow. Jane it doesn't make it's own crust. It is like a chess pie. You have to use real butter. It is wonderful. I have to make 2 for Thanksgiving because it is everyone's fav.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Joe Biden is the rudest man I think I have ever seen. His smirks show his true character, weasel.
> Every one even the democrat commentators thought he was rude, arrogant and extremely disrespectful


I think he was drunk!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


I say take your meds as a way of saying calm down. I guess I got so used to saying it. And it came back to bite me. I honestly did not know you are sick. I apologize if I hurt your feelings.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Joe Trippie was embarrassed by the way Biden acted. He said he was rude, interruptive and condesending.
Check out who Joe Trippie is


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Once again, I have to disagree. I think Biden was laughing because Ryan was either misinformed or lying. 
As for Libya, Biden said only what he could say without revealing secret info from the Pentagon. I don't think he bullied him at all. I think he told it like it is as opposed to Ryans failure at foreign policy issues. Ryan did ok, But I think Biden nailed it tonight.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

If you spoke to me in person as forcefully as you speak here to those you disagree with you, you would have already been handed your head by me. LillyK can't control me, nor anyone you perceive to be left of center. I might agree with her sometimes and disagree at others and that's all me, pure, unadulterated me. It has been a very long time since anyone has even dared to control me with forceful words.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cnn thought Biden was obnoxious. People that don't know the facts will feel sorry for Ryan because of the way Biden acted tonight. I don't think Biden helped to get a vote. That is my humble opinion.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Seattle soul it is extremely difficult to tell who the heck you are talking to because on your very random statements on this post


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Theyarnlady, lucky you to have home grown tomatoes. They're hard to grow up here, even though there are some hybrids intended for our short growing season. Biting into a tomato right off you own vines is a truly heavenly experience. I got a huge bunch of fresh basil at my local Farmers' Market on Saturday. That plus a lot of sweet Italian sausage flavored with fennel (and onion and garlic and fresh oregano and fresh rosemary...) figured largely in my batch of sauce. I always make the same general sauce, but it's never the same twice in a row, either. That's one of my favorite things about cooking :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


It's disrespectful and seems rather insensitive.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Go, Bydie!!

:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> she better not be, lol!!! The O's are MY team.
> 
> 
> Bydie said:
> ...


Go, Birds!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Theyarnlady, lucky you to have home grown tomatoes. They're hard to grow up here, even though there are some hybrids intended for our short growing season. Biting into a tomato right off you own vines is a truly heavenly experience. I got a huge bunch of fresh basil at my local Farmers' Market on Saturday. That plus a lot of sweet Italian sausage flavored with fennel (and onion and garlic and fresh oregano and fresh rosemary...) figured largely in my batch of sauce. I always make the same general sauce, but it's never the same twice in a row, either. That's one of my favorite things about cooking :-D


 That sounds so yummy. We just ate our last tomato from this summer. Nothing like a homegrown tomato. Or homemade sauce. We are not fans of fennel tho. Still sounds good.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Biden wins by a landslide and he called Ryan on all the lies that have been coming out of Romney/Ryan ticket. Joe Biden was amazing. Ryan had nothing. Oh and by the way Seattle speaks her mind to me and anyone else. She is very intelligent and well spoken and doesn't need anyone to tell her anything from her political beliefs to how to cook and I am proud to be her friend.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Biden wins by a landslide and he called Ryan on all the lies that have been coming out of Romney/Ryan ticket. Joe Biden was amazing. Ryan had nothing. Oh and by the way Seattle speaks her mind to me and anyone else. She is very intelligent and well spoken and doesn't need anyone to tell her anything from her political beliefs to how to cook and I am proud to be her friend.


Oh.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, I have to disagree. I think Biden was laughing because Ryan was either misinformed or lying.
> ...


Can't tell you for sure, Joey. I think he was being safe by not saying anything at the debate on any new info. It's not the time and place for it. The investigation will tell us after ALL of the info is in. I'm just as anxious as everybody else to get the whole skinny on the Libya attack. Who was negligent or not. I stated earlier last month that I did think it was a terrorist attack. I don't know how many times he sits in the Congressional hearings, but He does preside over the Senate.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Biden wins by a landslide and he called Ryan on all the lies that have been coming out of Romney/Ryan ticket. Joe Biden was amazing. Ryan had nothing. Oh and by the way Seattle speaks her mind to me and anyone else. She is very intelligent and well spoken and doesn't need anyone to tell her anything from her political beliefs to how to cook and I am proud to be her friend.


I agree Conan. Biden was excellent. He tells it like it is and when he thought Ryan was way off, he let him know it.
Seattle Soul is a good lady.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What disappointed me about Ryan is that he talked about how they wanted to change medicare and ss, and never said HOW he & Romney were going to do it. But Romney doesn't either, so I guess I should have expected it.
Biden wiped the floor with him on Foreign Policy, Medicare, and SS JMHO


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> If you spoke to me in person as forcefully as you speak here to those you disagree with you, you would have already been handed your head by me. LillyK can't control me, nor anyone you perceive to be left of center. I might agree with her sometimes and disagree at others and that's all me, pure, unadulterated me. It has been a very long time since anyone has even dared to control me with forceful words.


SS: Lilly controlled you extremely well in what is now the second time failed and fatal group. We have all seen your posts in that group and how Lilly controlled everyone within, especially you.

I personally conversed with you and told you that you would be a better and more fair leader. You were not able to get Lily to even respond to you and you were on the same side of the aisle. You said you would quit the group twice, didn't, begged Lily for a response, didn't get one other than an invitation from Lily that you would be better served to leave her group. Then you caved on your convictions and apologized and stayed within the group. Now you tell me no one nor Lilly has control over you?

Now you tell me I don't think before I post and can hand me my head on a platter. Those words of yours are beyond tactless and arrogant. No wonder the progressive group imploded yet again. Arrogance, lies and deceit are self-fulling characteristics which always fail.

I'm sorry you choose to attack me as I now have lost the respect I had for you for standing up for your convictions; not that you seem to care.

Good day.

I apologize that I must take so much space to publicly respond but SeattleSoul did not send a pm but instead posted on the public thread.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Northwoods Gal - Biden was the senior statesman and Ryan was not. Biden took control and Ryan could not answer the questions. It's pretty basic, Biden called Ryan out on the lies that are coming from Romney/Ryan ticket and Biden kept coming back to issues that Ryan could not defend.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > she better not be, lol!!! The O's are MY team.
> ...


Hi buds! Nope, watched only the debate and my loyalty is only to the Red Sox and the Pats. Got some work done so went missing. So I saw an angry old man spinning his rhetoric and lies while being disrespectful to Ryan and the moderator who sided with Biden. Biden interrupted a minimum of 80 times and he thinks that plays well for his party?

Time to call it a day laughing machine Joe.

Biden started off with a lie and throwing the intelligent services under the bus to cover the Libya coverup. Joe acted like an angry old man that tipped too many mint juleps before his performance.

While I don't believe Biden scored a single point for Obama, I think his demeanor turned off undecided voters=Ryan win.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ryan lost points for having no specifics on tax reform, deficit reduction, or Afgan war scale down. If the Afgans are not ready to defend their own country after 14 years, when would they be ready? That's not weakness. That's practical.

Beware what you wish for. These are complicated problems and there are no simple answers or short cuts. 

My family is voting for Obama/Biden in 2012


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf - Just like Romney/Ryan when you don't know what you are talking about you just embellish your "truth" with fibs. You are trying to put on a good face but really you are on the outside looking in and you know nothing about me. If you did you would know I have no desire to control anyone else. I encourage free speech, free thought and the belief that authority should be challenged. I don't follow anyone blindly and I have never met another Progressive woman or man that let anyone tell them what to think or believe. Respectfully, I say to you I don't see that happening on the conservative side in the political forum today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf - Just like Romney/Ryan when you don't know what you are talking about you just embellish your "truth" with fibs. You are trying to put on a good face but really you are on the outside looking in and you know nothing about me. If you did you would know I have no desire to control anyone else. I encourage free speech, free thought and the belief that authority should be challenged. I don't follow anyone blindly and I have never met another Progressive woman or man that let anyone tell them what to think or believe. Respectfully, I say to you I don't see that happening on the conservative side in the political forum today.


Lillyk I thought you didn't have time to control a site?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> These are complicated problems and there are no simple answers or short cuts.


Yeah and Biden thought every serious issue our country has is a laughable joke.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


And while he's presiding over the Senate, I wonder if he gets the giggles then.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Biden wins by a landslide and he called Ryan on all the lies that have been coming out of Romney/Ryan ticket. Joe Biden was amazing. Ryan had nothing. Oh and by the way Seattle speaks her mind to me and anyone else. She is very intelligent and well spoken and doesn't need anyone to tell her anything from her political beliefs to how to cook and I am proud to be her friend.
> ...


I agree, Seattle Soul is a good lady, respectful of others.
I disagree - Biden was not excellent.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> What disappointed me about Ryan is that he talked about how they wanted to change medicare and ss, and never said HOW he & Romney were going to do it. But Romney doesn't either, so I guess I should have expected it.
> Biden wiped the floor with him on Foreign Policy, Medicare, and SS JMHO


I must disagree on the floor-wiping.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


Hi, Cherf. I agree with you on all but the baseball! (Grew up in Balto - Orioles fan.)
Biden was unbelievable. I've never seen such a display of silliness. Remember when the teacher told a kid like that to "wipe that silly grin off your face." It was bizarre - bizarre, I say!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf - Just like Romney/Ryan when you don't know what you are talking about you just embellish your "truth" with fibs. You are trying to put on a good face but really you are on the outside looking in and you know nothing about me. If you did you would know I have no desire to control anyone else. I encourage free speech, free thought and the belief that authority should be challenged. I don't follow anyone blindly and I have never met another Progressive woman or man that let anyone tell them what to think or believe. Respectfully, I say to you I don't see that happening on the conservative side in the political forum today.


1) I'm happy enough with my face and have no desire to put on a better one
2) Explain to all why you locked down your group repeatedly
3) Explain to all why you deleted anyone's post in your group if you believe in free speech as you actions are completely opposed
4) Outline each of Ryan's lies

If you didn't have enough time to run your group how are you able to dedicate so much time immediately to this thread on such a big night.

Btw all my ? are rhetorical as you have already proven to me your inability to speak the truth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


I know Biden looked like the cat that grinned on a Disney movie we watch as kids. Can't think of the name of it. Very odd. I thought he was charming until tonight. What was he trying to do? I don't think he got any votes that were undecided. It may have hurt o. Very rude and obnoxious . I couldn't even listen to him for looking at him grinning for no reason . Very bizarre.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > These are complicated problems and there are no simple answers or short cuts.
> ...


Biden's behavior was bizarre.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Yes, indeed, Country Bumpkins. And I think it might have been the Cheshire cat from Alice in Wonderland. Ring a bell? After what we saw tonight, Alice in Wonderland seems sane.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Yes that is the cat. I didn't like Alice in Wonderland. It was too weird for me. I am glad you told me where the cat was from. Thanks


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bonnie and CB, I believe Biden is going to truly hurt Obama's bid for re-election. Biden started off by lying and saying the evidence was not immediately known and the Pres and top officials changed their story as more evidence became available. That statement was just proven to be false today. He'll be fact checked and that lie is going to bite him hard IMO.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bonnie and CB, I believe Biden is going to truly hurt Obama's bid for re-election. Biden started off by lying and saying the evidence was not immediately known and the Pres and top officials changed their story as more evidence became available. That statement was just proven to be false today. He'll be fact checked and that lie is going to bite him hard IMO.


Agreed!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Seattle soul it is extremely difficult to tell who the heck you are talking to because on your very random statements on this post


That was my thought too. Who the heck is she 
talking to?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


I'm sure he does. I'm some sure some of the bills that come through can be pretty of the wall.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf - Just like Romney/Ryan when you don't know what you are talking about you just embellish your "truth" with fibs. You are trying to put on a good face but really you are on the outside looking in and you know nothing about me. If you did you would know I have no desire to control anyone else. I encourage free speech, free thought and the belief that authority should be challenged. I don't follow anyone blindly and I have never met another Progressive woman or man that let anyone tell them what to think or believe. Respectfully, I say to you I don't see that happening on the conservative side in the political forum today.
> ...


Cherf, give it up. She nor anyone else posting here owe you 
nothing.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > These are complicated problems and there are no simple answers or short cuts.
> ...


Which explains why we had four Americans murdered in Benghazi. I swear....Biden was DRUNK!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Chef, why is everyone lying when your side gets beat? The investigation when it is over will show who is lying or not.
Biden took this one!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Nah, you are getting him mixed up with John Boehner


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

When a wise man has a controversy with a foolish man, The foolish man either rages or laughs, and there is no rest. Proverbs 29:9


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone notice that Northwoods talks to herself? She constantly addresses me and answers for those I reply to. I don't respond to her but she sure does a lot of talking to me!

However, she never defends what she says (since mostly lies) but wants to hold everyone accountable. 

Laughable really- reminds me of someone else tonight.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When a wise man has a controversy with a foolish man, The foolish man either rages or laughs, and there is no rest. Proverbs 29:9


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Operation Hot Mike. Remember when Obozo got caught by an open mike talking to Medveded, the Russian whatshisname, telling him "Wait until the election. I'll have more FLEXIBILITY"? 
Here's an interesting video that will send a chill up your spine.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Anyone notice that Northwoods talks to herself? She constantly addresses me and answers for those I reply to. I don't respond to her but she sure does a lot of talking to me!
> 
> However, she never defends what she says (since mostly lies) but wants to hold everyone accountable.
> 
> Laughable really- reminds me of someone else tonight.


Oh Cherf, go suck a sponge :-D


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I have been very lax lately with posting my "Quote of the Day" so here is tomorrow's. 

"Vice President Joe Biden said that the middle class has been 'buried' for the last four years. So THAT'S what Obama meant by 'shovel-ready jobs.'" --Fred Thompson


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Anyone notice that Northwoods talks to herself? She constantly addresses me and answers for those I reply to. I don't respond to her but she sure does a lot of talking to me!
> 
> However, she never defends what she says (since mostly lies) but wants to hold everyone accountable.
> 
> Laughable really- reminds me of someone else tonight.


Are you talking about me implying that you're a Yankee fan? :O)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree 100%. I thank you for so generously donating your time when other opinions needed to be heard. We can take care of ourselves now.



ConanO'K said:


> Cherf - Just like Romney/Ryan when you don't know what you are talking about you just embellish your "truth" with fibs. You are trying to put on a good face but really you are on the outside looking in and you know nothing about me. If you did you would know I have no desire to control anyone else. I encourage free speech, free thought and the belief that authority should be challenged. I don't follow anyone blindly and I have never met another Progressive woman or man that let anyone tell them what to think or believe. Respectfully, I say to you I don't see that happening on the conservative side in the political forum today.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Only when someone is trying to spin an answer rather than answer honestly and truthfully. I thought his expression indicated that he wanted voters to appreciate the lies.

Just my opinion, of course. Haven't you noticed that we all see the same things, but interpret them through our thoughts and experiences? We are all entitled to our opinions.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > These are complicated problems and there are no simple answers or short cuts.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How could VP Biden do anything BUT giggle when presiding over the House?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And some of us find the constant repeats of quotes annoying. Perhaps we'll find an answer.



Bydie said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle soul it is extremely difficult to tell who the heck you are talking to because on your very random statements on this post
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is such a thing as classified information. Information that can help our enemies perhaps. An investigation frequently withholds information to the public. There is nothing nefarious about this practice. It will become public, but it takes time to get it right.



Northwoods Gal said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Respectfully, Bydie, that is libel.



Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Chef, why is everyone lying when your side gets beat? The investigation when it is over will show who is lying or not.
> Biden took this one!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > These are complicated problems and there are no simple answers or short cuts.
> ...


That is the most truthful statement I have seen. Biden was RUDE
Ryan showed respect and made very strong statements. Especially about trying to work with both parties unlike the current administration that only works with its self
Manners are not know by any democrates


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When a wise man has a controversy with a foolish man, The foolish man either rages or laughs, and there is no rest. Proverbs 29:9


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Respectfully, Bydie, that is libel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...sue me! :0)


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Operation Hot Mike. Remember when Obozo got caught by an open mike talking to Medveded, the Russian whatshisname, telling him "Wait until the election. I'll have more FLEXIBILITY"?
> Here's an interesting video that will send a chill up your spine.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Quote of the day!

Imagine having Joe Biden as a firewall!! - Dennis Miller


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> "Vice President Joe Biden said that the middle class has been 'buried' for the last four years. So THAT'S what Obama meant by 'shovel-ready jobs.'" --Fred Thompson


Love it!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The person defamed would have to do the sueing. I'll leave that to VP Biden. You seem proud to have said things you cannot prove about a good man. Shame. How would you feel if someone did that to you? Please be civil. Thank you. Suzi



Bydie said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Respectfully, Bydie, that is libel.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Are you talking about me implying that you're a Yankee fan? :O)


Ah, no. However, with the Soxs poor performance this year, I will be a temp Yankees fan!

Can't side with a laughing, gaffe machine, people will think I'm nuts!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> How could VP Biden do anything BUT giggle when presiding over the House?


Why don't you sign up for the military and maybe learn something. The Vice President of the United States, that would be Biden, has NO position over the House.

The Vice President is the presiding officer of the U.S. Senate.

In fact, the VP can make a quick, smiley speech and then is required to get off the Senate floor.

That's called 'sweeping the floor' according to the Progressives FYI.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Respectfully, Bydie, that is libel.
> ...


Don't worry your pretty little head, Bydie. Biden has to prove you made a false statement, without adequate proof and you meant to and did cause harm. Not gonna happen from the whooping cushion .... we all know what a nice guy he is. I mean that!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

No administration did not get all over me. I do apologize for using a.., but to answer a few of you who seem to think I should go talk to the surviving families of those who perished in the attacks on our nation on 9/11, Iraq had nothing to do with it and you know it. Bush senior started something over there that his baby boy felt he had to finish to save his father's legacy. So he took his eyes off the real target (Taliban) and scared the whole nation into thinking the despicable Sadam Hussein was building weapons of mass destruction (country happened to be a big oil producer) Afghanistan (which produces heroin and terrorists) was the real problem at hand. He put our young men and women in a war that never had to happen. Besides the flag draped coffins that came home, there are empty shells of human beings whose minds will never be the same, who will never sleep without the sound of gunfire and bombs going off in their ears, men and women who will only walk after years of therapy and prosthetics if they are the "lucky ones". I care deeply for these troops and their families and am very proud of them for serving. I am mortified that so many have suffered because of Daddy's legacy and Haliburton's profits. Now it looks like Romney and company wants to scare up some trouble in Iran because they are building WMDs. Here we go again. They say they will use less troops on the ground and just drop bombs, I guess. There goes the villages full of women and children (collateral damage). Then post-war, if there is one, will be rebuilding what we've destroyed. And, again, young men and women will die for a lie.


bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This is how I felt.

I do think both had good point and bad points.

Biden was a season veteran on debating and got some good points across that I may not have understooded, but he was good on a couple of points to me. His demeanor was rude and uncalled for. It was to me a get even tactic as to Romeny smiling ,but Romneys to me was not meant as an attack BidenS was. I found his disruptions also not called for , He even disrupt montarator(sorry about spelling) uncalled for, It struck me as over bearing. When he dissupted Ryan was given more time not true Biden in the end had more. I did not like his calling the Prime minster of Israell Be Be, that was not the place to be palsize walzie.
I also did not agree with his Atomic Bomb and Iran, Our goveremnet should step up,and do not feel the santions are working, one bomb two bombs does not matter, and his constant nagging at Ryan about using ground forces, as Ryan kept repeating no he would not. 
Biden's facial expressions were not called for in a debate.One is to listen, then express their side. I did not beleive Bidens explaingtion about what happen in Libya,as to if it was a fact that the President and Prime minster had talk so much I for one would think when accused the President would have come out with it when first accused of not talking with Prime Minister. There where several other things I question as the truth from Biden.

As for Ryan to me he came across as nervous, kept drinking water, this is I am sure as debeting is notsomething he has done before. But biden did call him out on how he voted on certain bills and Ryan did not defend himself,so I question that. He also let Bidden interrupt him and not come back with, let me speak. I could tell he was not expericence in debating. He did make some good points, and look at Bidden when he wanted to make his case for it. I feel he did not explain alot of what I would like to know,as he would back down. 
the lighter side to me was Ryan pointing out to Bidden about 49 % that all put their foot in their mouth at some time.
I also think that neither answer about nasty add campaigin. I feel the Dem's have done a worst job at this,just nasty.

As an Independent if I had not already desided, I would not have felt either side gave enough information to help me decide.
They both had good points and bad points. But to me Bidden who is an experience debater, did not follow what a debating is about as I feel he should of know better then the facial expressions, and the interuptions. A true debate allows for other side to make their point , then give his side. Also pointing finger at monterater was uncalled for. 
this is just my opinion but feel nethier one won. 

O.k. know I have said some of what I felt, so have to it. Remember the rules of debate, speak how you feel but no name calling, and most of all now facial expressions.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh, give me a break! The classified info deliberately leaked from this white house is astounding. How about info on our cyber attacks, or details about the seal team raid that got bin Laden? That one resulted in the downing of a chopper with seal team members on it ...and our inside source was imprisoned. Their only interest in keeping the "facts" under wraps is self-preservation. Biden's attempt to deny the truth would be laughable, if it were not regarding such deadly serious circumstances.


snoozi_suzi said:


> There is such a thing as classified information. Information that can help our enemies perhaps. An investigation frequently withholds information to the public. There is nothing nefarious about this practice. It will become public, but it takes time to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Soooo....We now find out that the jobs numbers WERE COOKED AFTERALL! 
DOL announced yesterday that 30,000 lost jobs were NOT included in the latest jobs report which the Progs touted as lowering the unemployment rate to 7.8%. And guess what? Though officials could not reveal which state was involved in the misdeed, since the numbers are so high, it could only be California.....surprise! surprise! How convenient! BTW, the numbers will be revised next week....just in time to see what kind of explanation Obozo has for that debacle. Way to go Obo!!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Thank you for that reassurance, Cherf, my friend. I couldn't sleep last night worrying about it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Wow - I didn't like it either. It was creepy - sort of like the vp last night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


I do not have a recipe for peach anything. I do make my neighbor a peach pie for his helping us with things. But I cheat, by pie crust at store and frozen peaches. He does not seem to know the difference so I can not give recipe for anything with peaches. But oh when down south I have to have peach ice cream it's the best oh shouldn't even mention it mouth watering.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden is the rudest man I think I have ever seen. His smirks show his true character, weasel.
> ...


I heard it mention by Dems on two stations. I also thought it was uncalled for.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

The ignorance of some is totally amazing
Every thing is some one else's fault
Keep up you ignorance and the Taliban will be here shooting you and you children and grandchildren in the head for speaking your so called truths


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Theyarnlady, lucky you to have home grown tomatoes. They're hard to grow up here, even though there are some hybrids intended for our short growing season. Biting into a tomato right off you own vines is a truly heavenly experience. I got a huge bunch of fresh basil at my local Farmers' Market on Saturday. That plus a lot of sweet Italian sausage flavored with fennel (and onion and garlic and fresh oregano and fresh rosemary...) figured largely in my batch of sauce. I always make the same general sauce, but it's never the same twice in a row, either. That's one of my favorite things about cooking :-D


You bet there is nothing like a home grown tomatoe. I love the old fashion brandy wine and Germany tomatoes they are sweet and different from the ones we have now. But one needs good Romas to make spag sauce. Basil here not good this year. So will just buy frozen in ice from Trader Joes,or plants now in food stores. Use most of the flavors you use that is done when making sauce to freeze, then add extra.Also get the mix Itialian spice and herb down in Milwaukee at the Italian store there, yummy mix. The Italian sausage here is not like what had in New York, So I go for Italian meat balls, no not home made mine fall apart, go down to Italian store and get the fresh ones they make heaven to me. I freeze sauce I make and only add spices, so when taken out to make add what I feel like then, meat balls, sausage (fresh from Itilian store(still not as good) olives, mushrooms, burgundy wine, and let simmer on back burner for a while to mix flavors into it. Must say do not add everthing on list, just what I am feeling at the time. Also like to make spag. cassarole.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Joe Biden is a pure, 100% jerk......'yeah, but I always say what I mean'...........oh, ok Biden, really?

So you 'meant' what you said when your own dem. policies have 'buried the middle class people'.

He acted like a spoiled child with his smiling, laughing, chuckling as if to say (Martha, I'm over here, look at me, call on me, etc.).

And Martha.............please tell me that someone else besides me caught this!!!

It was really 'what' she said, rather 'how' she said it when she spoke and said, looking at Ryan (and this is not a direct quote, just what I'm trying to remember coming out of her mouth).........something to the extent of:.......

what proof do we have to indicate that we need more 'boots on the ground' (this is not exactly what she said)..........I have the debate recorded so I can get the exact quote, but maybe I don't have to, hoping that someone else caught what she said to Ryan.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Who else want to "bitch" slap this A-hole???


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Who else want to "bitch" slap this A-hole???


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So sorry to trouble you with my error.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > How could VP Biden do anything BUT giggle when presiding over the House?
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Who else want to "bitch" slap this A-hole???


Oh leave it to you Barbara Ann, to funny.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A considered, even-handed assessment. I enjoyed reading it. Thank you.



theyarnlady said:


> This is how I felt.
> 
> I do think both had good point and bad points.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

Today watched on BBC lunch-time news an extract from the debate between Biden and Ryan. The question of Romney's reference to the 47% was raised and Ryan's response was one of the most blood-chilling political statements ever to come my way - he said in effect that when Romney spoke what came out of his mouth wasn't what he meant to say (as we inEurope have had examples during his tours over here). But to have such an afflicted potential world leader, can you imagine with the current turbulent world situation what might be the result in international relationships if he with such a disability was let free in on the world stage?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Who of you has ever had tomato preserves? If so, you know how yummy they are. My Dad grew up with them and got my Mom started making them.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Who else want to "bitch" slap this A-hole???


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Iran's Nuclear Program:

I loved how Uncle Joe kept saying over and over 'they don't have a weapon to put it in'.......OMGosh, really Joe, that would be the hold up? Hell, in Biblical days, people put stuff in piles a 'manure / poopey' and flung it over to their enemies, yet Biden thinks they have to come up with some well-planned 'weapon'.............so who wants to argue this point with me? That 'they' need a certain type of weapon


To NWG and anyone else who says Romney/Ryan won't tell us 'how' they will do certain things:

What's worse? Waiting to meet with Congress (as it's supposed to be done) to discuss plans/changes for America or being like Obama and giving everyone false hopes by saying "I'm gonna do this and I'm gonna do that'' when I get in office (but this isn't strictly an Obama thing - ALL candidates say they are gonna do things but we know how that turns out)............so how effective is it to 'say' you're gonna do anything and not do it.

WMD: To Knovice..........even Bill Clinton himself said they had WMDs, so if this whole issue surrounding Iraq's WMD is a 'scare tactic', then it's done on both sides.


Biden reminds of Jeff Dunham's old man puppet.

Bydie: Thanks to Trace Adkins reminding me, our family are now proud monthly supporters of the Wounded Warrior Project.

Why is it so absurd to think the WH could be involved in a cover up of any kind? The WH has been doing it forever, why would anyone think that it could not be happening now?

And Biden seemed to be getting a bit ancy last night, even with Martha, when he wasn't getting his way.

I'm telling you, Obama and Biden are their own worst enemies, when they don't win, maybe then can cry about it together over a nice, relaxing game of golf or while taking in a show in Vegas or heck, just whip it up with a big ol party with JayCee, Bionce, the muslim brotherhood..........either way, this will not be the end of Obama, as I stated before, even Henry Kissinger claims he is being 'groomed to be the head of the European Union'.....so, we won't be rid of him as easily as casting a vote.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry, Nonnie. I usually remember to put the name of who I'm responding to first. My remarks about speaking forcefull were directed toward Cherf.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Biden wins by a landslide and he called Ryan on all the lies that have been coming out of Romney/Ryan ticket. Joe Biden was amazing. Ryan had nothing. Oh and by the way Seattle speaks her mind to me and anyone else. She is very intelligent and well spoken and doesn't need anyone to tell her anything from her political beliefs to how to cook and I am proud to be her friend.


I think Biden lied, and Ryan did not answer when comfronted about his vote in senate, so to me he didn't lie, he knew he was wrong and did not answer. But as most bills have more then enough add on, it could account for his not answering. I fault Polosic for the Health care act, in that she said you have to pass it in order to read it and under stand it. That was just over the top. Plus all of the add on it was just stupid to me. I put Polosic up there with Reid, not what I would call truthful, and Biden was just as bad defending it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Thanks Northwoods Gal - Biden was the senior statesman and Ryan was not. Biden took control and Ryan could not answer the questions. It's pretty basic, Biden called Ryan out on the lies that are coming from Romney/Ryan ticket and Biden kept coming back to issues that Ryan could not defend.


Oh come on He controled by open his mouth at ever other word and did not give Ryan a chance to rebut what was said.As to lieing Biden did a fair share of that on his own.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL.....I was trying to figure who you were talking about since I never heard the name Polosic..........you mean Nancy Pelosi, right? I'm pretty sure she is a native Baltimorean.



theyarnlady said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Biden wins by a landslide and he called Ryan on all the lies that have been coming out of Romney/Ryan ticket. Joe Biden was amazing. Ryan had nothing. Oh and by the way Seattle speaks her mind to me and anyone else. She is very intelligent and well spoken and doesn't need anyone to tell her anything from her political beliefs to how to cook and I am proud to be her friend.
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf - Just like Romney/Ryan when you don't know what you are talking about you just embellish your "truth" with fibs. You are trying to put on a good face but really you are on the outside looking in and you know nothing about me. If you did you would know I have no desire to control anyone else. I encourage free speech, free thought and the belief that authority should be challenged. I don't follow anyone blindly and I have never met another Progressive woman or man that let anyone tell them what to think or believe. Respectfully, I say to you I don't see that happening on the conservative side in the political forum today.


I beg your parden--you and NWG tried to get me thrown off KP because Admin contacted me. I gave them pages on your site to look at about how one of your followers (cannot remember her name but she isn't active anymore) called me a racist. Then you started a site about Racism and were using my name as the one to bash.

Well, since I am an American Indian, I responded to Admin that my civil rights had been violated by you and NWG and to read your site on Racism. I noticed not long after that your Racism site was shut down. You are good at cutting others down but cannot take it when others cut you down with the truth.

I think it is time for you to go back to your own private site and leave other people alone--take NWG with you as she is my friend then she isn't so she can be your friend.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Who of you has ever had tomato preserves? If so, you know how yummy they are. My Dad grew up with them and got my Mom started making them.


A long time ago, I made those little yellow pear tomato preserves, but have not grown them in years. They were good.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cherf, you aren't familiar with all the discussion ConanO'K and I had because most of it was done by PM. We worked out our differences and most of that didn't appear on PWF, so I can easily understand why you think I caved. I didn't, no matter what it looked like. Yes, I thought I'd leave the Progressive Women's Forum more than once, and changed my mind. I'm human, and I don't always do things as fast or in a way other people approve of.

Under no circumstances would I have volunteered to manage the PWF, or any political thread at this time. I'd have to spend too much time washing off the poop that would be thrown at me to enjoy the job. I was even asked if I would like to manage the PWF aka Lean Forward/Lean to the Left and very politely said no thanks, and explained my reasons at great length just as politely and was fully understood. 

I spoke to you here, publically, where you have spoken to me. I'm not arrogant, deceitful or a liar. Using that kind of language is exactly what I object to about what you call your "forceful" way of speaking. Just because you think you're being forceful doesn't mean others see it the same way. I think you're being tactless at best, and very rude at the worst. 

I understand now, more clearly than ever, that you and I will never get along even though there are probably a lot of things we could enjoy about each other. I'm not interested in finding out what those things might be. Let's agree to disagree and stop aiming anything here at each other, We don't have anything worth saying to each other to bother trying. Watch where you step, because there are some aisles full of people rolling around on the floor helplessly laughing about the idea of anyone being able to control me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Who else want to "bitch" slap this A-hole???
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Elis said:


> Today watched on BBC lunch-time news an extract from the debate between Biden and Ryan. The question of Romney's reference to the 47% was raised and Ryan's response was one of the most blood-chilling political statements ever to come my way - he said in effect that when Romney spoke what came out of his mouth wasn't what he meant to say (as we inEurope have had examples during his tours over here). But to have such an afflicted potential world leader, can you imagine with the current turbulent world situation what might be the result in international relationships if he with such a disability was let free in on the world stage?


Do you think our election is any of your business? You don't even live here and cannot vote so why make remarks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> There is such a thing as classified information. Information that can help our enemies perhaps. An investigation frequently withholds information to the public. There is nothing nefarious about this practice. It will become public, but it takes time to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I for one think they knew it was false in what they said, it is called lieing. They could have come out with what they saw and not give out any classifed information, instead they chose to lie and tried to cover it up. They got caught in that lie, and you know it. Why would there have to been an investagation, and why would they then have their own people admit it was a Terrorist attack, and still go with the video.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knoviceknitter, way to go :thumbup: You had some excellent things to say and I'm glad you said them here. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Firday fish fry in Wisconsin off to go thirty miles away, as husband likes it plus they have allyou can eat and allyou eat shrimp. Never make it beyond one plate but do you know what, there is a yarn store up the block and St. vinnies on other side makes for a good day. Oh I know food again. But what is life without some good food, and shopping. Yeah for the the Repb. I still like them and their program. 
Have a good one all, catch you later tonight .


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Elis, thanks for what you said about Ryan. Good old BBC. We do get BBC America here which I like to watch. I also like Canada's CBC. Here in the US we have to search and search for reliable news reporting.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

I am so sorry to have offended your sensibilities, but since USA insists on activity worldwide I believe it must accept international interest. Are you anti freedom of speech? quote=Janeway]


Elis said:


> Today watched on BBC lunch-time news an extract from the debate between Biden and Ryan. The question of Romney's reference to the 47% was raised and Ryan's response was one of the most blood-chilling political statements ever to come my way - he said in effect that when Romney spoke what came out of his mouth wasn't what he meant to say (as we inEurope have had examples during his tours over here). But to have such an afflicted potential world leader, can you imagine with the current turbulent world situation what might be the result in international relationships if he with such a disability was let free in on the world stage?


Do you think our election is any of your business? You don't even live here and cannot vote so why make remarks.[/quote]


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

TheYarnLady: I agree to your summary of the VP debate. As I posted last night, in my mind it was a draw until you consider Biden's demeanor which should put off many of the undecided voters = Ryan win. 

I do not believe either side scored a point for their team, but Biden lost votes for Obama by his antics.

I also believe Biden's lie about when he/we knew about Libya will bite him hard.

SeattleSoul: You talk a good game but actions speak much louder than words for me. I don't care about your conversations with Lilly, I remember what you post and how you act. 

I also remember your PM to me and you insulting me, not in private, but on the public forum; I answered you, therefore, in the same forum. That's fine, I can take it what you dish out.

When you do your homework, you'll learn that I do not attack anyone; only defend once attacked. The Dems don't make it personal to me; they attack everyone with views different from their own. That is the Dem's MO.

I choose not to agree with regard to your request. 

I wonder if Biden is one of those people rolling around in laughter in your aisle.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL, Jim Carney claims prez. was never briefed that more protection was needed or asked for in Benghazi........and he's probably right. 

You can't be 'briefed' on what's going on in the world when you DON'T ATTEND half the meetings!!??


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Joe Biden is a pure, 100% jerk......'yeah, but I always say what I mean'...........oh, ok Biden, really?
> 
> So you 'meant' what you said when your own dem. policies have 'buried the middle class people'.
> 
> ...


Agree! Biden was bizarre with sometimes uncontrollable giggles and inappropriate laughter. Moderator interrupted Ryan but was unable to stem the torrent from Biden's large grinning mouth. Ryan was dignified, informed, and overall excellent - as expected!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> LOL, Jim Carney claims prez. was never briefed that more protection was needed or asked for in Benghazi........and he's probably right.
> 
> You can't be 'briefed' on what's going on in the world when you DON'T ATTEND half the meetings!!??


 :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, as the leader of the free world I like to know what people in other countries think about our politics. Whoever the President is, he is usually considered to be the leader of the free world, and I think we can understand people in other countries better when we can do things like read what they have to say about the US here.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Now Janeway..........you know people don't have to 'live here' to vote here...........lol.........SNORT SNORT.

And even if you do live here, depending on where you live, hell you can vote 25 times if you wanted to, just go to a state where ID is not required..........hey remember that topic? Voter ID.........little snort, little snort.....lol



Janeway said:


> Elis said:
> 
> 
> > Today watched on BBC lunch-time news an extract from the debate between Biden and Ryan. The question of Romney's reference to the 47% was raised and Ryan's response was one of the most blood-chilling political statements ever to come my way - he said in effect that when Romney spoke what came out of his mouth wasn't what he meant to say (as we inEurope have had examples during his tours over here). But to have such an afflicted potential world leader, can you imagine with the current turbulent world situation what might be the result in international relationships if he with such a disability was let free in on the world stage?
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Obama's plan is to take over the world not just America. He wants to be the leader of the UN; thus the world. That is coming up next on his agenda.

He has been honed for years to infiltrate and take over and his successes are starting to come to light.

Keep your eye on what is happening at the UN.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

yep......I've been saying that all along.........the US is just a 'lay over' for him.........he has larger goals yet to conquer.....and it would not surprise me not one little bit if he achieved those goals..........does this name sound familiar to anyone, and I'm probably spelling it wrong but...
The Bilderbergers.

b129



Cherf said:


> Obama's plan is to take over the world not just America. He wants to be the leader of the UN; thus the world. That is coming up next on his agenda.
> 
> He has been honed for years to infiltrate and take over and his successes are starting to come to light.
> 
> Keep your eye on what is happening at the UN.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cherf, I remember your PM to me and my response. I have since changed my mind about you due to what you call your "forceful" way of speaking and things you've said to others that seem insulting and uncalled for to me. That's my personal opinion, completely personal opinion, about how you say things.

This is my last message to you. You should be glad for that. As I already said, I think we should ignore each other as we will never agree about anything discussed here.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Karen2835 you should have that snorting checked out by a doctor. Sounds like you may have a bad sinus infection. You never bring facts to the table just the opinions. Please provide reliable sources or how do you expect to be believed? I now Cherf loves having you all play follow the leader, Talk about a dictator. Cherf is the poster child for aspiring dictators. I have read that many of them suffer from Napoleon complex. Cherf is devouring all the attention you rain down upon him/her. Eats it right up. Stand up for yourself. Read a few history books. It is very liberating. You don't need the talking head to tell you what to believe. Cherf is no more intelligent and capable than you are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Biden wins by a landslide and he called Ryan on all the lies that have been coming out of Romney/Ryan ticket. Joe Biden was amazing. Ryan had nothing. Oh and by the way Seattle speaks her mind to me and anyone else. She is very intelligent and well spoken and doesn't need anyone to tell her anything from her political beliefs to how to cook and I am proud to be her friend.
> ...


How could Ryan say anything because Martha (THE LIB MODerator) and Cheshire wouldn't let him speak!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I beg to differ. Everyone is entitled to an opinion here. I find it gives a special perspective to us all to hear from our members around the world.



Janeway said:


> Elis said:
> 
> 
> > Today watched on BBC lunch-time news an extract from the debate between Biden and Ryan. The question of Romney's reference to the 47% was raised and Ryan's response was one of the most blood-chilling political statements ever to come my way - he said in effect that when Romney spoke what came out of his mouth wasn't what he meant to say (as we inEurope have had examples during his tours over here). But to have such an afflicted potential world leader, can you imagine with the current turbulent world situation what might be the result in international relationships if he with such a disability was let free in on the world stage?
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Obama's plan is to take over the world not just America. He wants to be the leader of the UN; thus the world. That is coming up next on his agenda.
> 
> He has been honed for years to infiltrate and take over and his successes are starting to come to light.
> 
> Keep your eye on what is happening at the UN.


That's right. Look up ! Some of us will be missing before long. :thumbup: Only Christians will understand.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I appreciate your opinions. I think it gives us an unique perspective to understand how the rest of the world sees us. Thank you.



Elis said:


> I am so sorry to have offended your sensibilities, but since USA insists on activity worldwide I believe it must accept international interest. Are you anti freedom of speech? quote=Janeway]
> 
> 
> Elis said:
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Elis said:


> I am so sorry to have offended your sensibilities, but since USA insists on activity worldwide I believe it must accept international interest. Are you anti freedom of speech? quote=Janeway]
> 
> 
> Elis said:
> ...


[/quote]

To the person who commented on the debate, I think it was Elis:
You are entitled to make comments on this post. Some of us are interested in how we are perceived by our international neighbors.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Joe Biden is a pure, 100% jerk......'yeah, but I always say what I mean'...........oh, ok Biden, really?
> 
> So you 'meant' what you said when your own dem. policies have 'buried the middle class people'.
> 
> ...


Biden, aka Bizarro, acted like a middle school boy who is being bested in an argument in front of his peers. Trying to laugh at it? Grow up - oh, too late for that. Don't know whether to pity him or find him disgusting - probably both.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Who else want to "bitch" slap this A-hole???


Whoa, you tell it like it is, Barbara Ann!! Where's the line - I'm in.

:thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

The BEST Dear Abby Ever!

Dear Abby,
My husband has a long record of money problems. He runs up huge credit-card bills and 
at the end of the month, if I try to pay them off, he shouts at me, saying I am stealing his money. He says pay the minimum and let our kids worry about the rest, but already we can hardly keep up with the interest. Also he has been so arrogant and abusive toward our neighbors that most of them no longer speak to us. The few that do are an odd bunch, to whom he has been giving a lot of expensive gifts, running up our bills even more. Also, he has gotten religious. One week he hangs out with Catholics and the next with people who say the Pope is the Anti-Christ, and the next he's with Muslims. Finally, the last straw. He's demanding that before anyone can be in the same room with him, they must sign a loyalty oath. It's just so horribly creepy! Can you help?
Signed,
Lost

Dear Lost,
Suck it up and stop whining, Michelle. You're getting to live in the White House for free, travel the world, and have others pay for any vacations and everything else you want. You can divorce the jerk any time you want. The rest of us are stuck with the idiot for another month!
Signed,
Abby


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ladies - we won two more battles!!!!!!

1) The liberals fatally imploded again. They cannot keep to themselves and attacked each other so often they have been diminished and are now forced to individually attack in order to advance their failing agenda much like the recent change in the electoral state votes.

2) MI, WI, NH and PA are no longer Obama safe and are now toss up states!

Doing the happy dance - thanks Uncle Joe!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ladies - we won two more battles!!!!!!
> 
> 1) The liberals fatally imploded again. They cannot keep to themselves and attacked each other so often they have been diminished and are now forced to individually attack in order to advance their failing agenda much like the recent change in the electoral state votes.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Oh Cherf, go suck a sponge :-D


Good one, NWG.:mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Who else want to "bitch" slap this A-hole???
> ...


Oh but I got reported. Be careful, some can say, but can't stand to be told. I got caught in the Talons of some anal cavity and reported. Well, doesn't change how I feel.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Cherf, go suck a sponge :-D
> ...


seriously? :thumbdown:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Correct again, actions always speak louder than lies no matter how many times repeated just like Romney said. 

It took longer than expected for SS to pair up with NWG!

Maybe they are on to something .... like troll groupies.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> The BEST Dear Abby Ever!
> 
> Dear Abby,
> My husband has a long record of money problems. He runs up huge credit-card bills and
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


I'm sucking it up Barbara Ann! Sure sign of desperation by the libs. When 'they' cannot handle the truth and their actions and lies are exposed they must resort to child-like name calling. A sure sign of defeat - l o v e it. More importantly, the electorate recognizes the signs of defeat as well.

Since they'll want proof; they can ascertain why WI, MI, NH and PA are no longer safe bet states for Obama but back in play for Romney to take.

Yeah - may I say Yeah!

I love the way the libs are now copying our emots and writing style; can't they do anything original? It is sooooo hard for them to not follow the leader and be on their own. :lol:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL.......here we go again............here's the PM from Admin. telling me that my topic was split up, yet again....I just didn't want anyone getting in an uproar as to who's topic this is (as if it even matters?) and wasting 5 pages just to debate the issue.

***************************
This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Voter ID -- Yay or Nay? #2" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-114407-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116860-1.html

*******************************

This is not NWG's topic, she just happens to be the first poster on page 200, hence the split


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Mitt Romney has crossed the 50% mark for the first time to widen his lead to four points in Florida.

The latest Rasmussen Reports telephone survey of Likely Florida Voters finds Romney with 51% support to President Obamas 47%. Two percent (2%) remain undecided.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

why would any of us need to 'read a book or something' when we can get all of our information from 'spanky's gang'

and by the way, I sure as heck don't need YOU telling me what to do either?? lol......bye bye


ConanO'K said:


> Karen2835 you should have that snorting checked out by a doctor. Sounds like you may have a bad sinus infection. You never bring facts to the table just the opinions. Please provide reliable sources or how do you expect to be believed? I now Cherf loves having you all play follow the leader, Talk about a dictator. Cherf is the poster child for aspiring dictators. I have read that many of them suffer from Napoleon complex. Cherf is devouring all the attention you rain down upon him/her. Eats it right up. Stand up for yourself. Read a few history books. It is very liberating. You don't need the talking head to tell you what to believe. Cherf is no more intelligent and capable than you are.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's plan is to take over the world not just America. He wants to be the leader of the UN; thus the world. That is coming up next on his agenda.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, Barbara Ann, seriously. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

There are not any facts from the imploders at all just their opinions but I guess that's ok because that's all they have
Facts would take to much effort for them. They and their party who has said they lie do nothing but


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

PRICELESS!


Bydie said:


> The BEST Dear Abby Ever!
> 
> Dear Abby,
> My husband has a long record of money problems. He runs up huge credit-card bills and
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

SS, you and I have no issues that I am aware of, but I have to say, this is the kind of childish stuff that has taken up probably a good 175 pages of this entire topic.

Come on now, you have to see the maturity level of such comments as: suck a sponge and good one.....even if you don't admit them publicly with a response to me, you have to be aware of meaningless comments.

For future comments, even if they are 'fighting' words, can everyone make comments with some 'substance' to them?

With responses like these two, I can see us going another couple of hundred pages

b32



SeattleSoul said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Cherf, go suck a sponge :-D
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Mitt Romney has crossed the 50% mark for the first time to widen his lead to four points in Florida.
> 
> The latest Rasmussen Reports telephone survey of Likely Florida Voters finds Romney with 51% support to President Obamas 47%. Two percent (2%) remain undecided.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
There is a very small percentage of undecided voters. With early voting starting in most states Monday the last two debates are meaningless and we all know who screwed up the first one


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Elis said:


> Today watched on BBC lunch-time news an extract from the debate between Biden and Ryan. The question of Romney's reference to the 47% was raised and Ryan's response was one of the most blood-chilling political statements ever to come my way - he said in effect that when Romney spoke what came out of his mouth wasn't what he meant to say (as we inEurope have had examples during his tours over here). But to have such an afflicted potential world leader, can you imagine with the current turbulent world situation what might be the result in international relationships if he with such a disability was let free in on the world stage?


Finally, someone with some sense! Thank you for posting this.
Maybe sponge mouth can learn something...ahh nevermind, it thinks it knows everything.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> TheYarnLady: I agree to your summary of the VP debate. As I posted last night, in my mind it was a draw until you consider Biden's demeanor which should put off many of the undecided voters = Ryan win.
> 
> I do not believe either side scored a point for their team, but Biden lost votes for Obama by his antics.
> 
> ...


Cherf never insults anyone ...hmmmm


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> No administration did not get all over me. I do apologize for using a.., but to answer a few of you who seem to think I should go talk to the surviving families of those who perished in the attacks on our nation on 9/11, Iraq had nothing to do with it and you know it. Bush senior started something over there that his baby boy felt he had to finish to save his father's legacy. So he took his eyes off the real target (Taliban) and scared the whole nation into thinking the despicable Sadam Hussein was building weapons of mass destruction (country happened to be a big oil producer) Afghanistan (which produces heroin and terrorists) was the real problem at hand. He put our young men and women in a war that never had to happen. Besides the flag draped coffins that came home, there are empty shells of human beings whose minds will never be the same, who will never sleep without the sound of gunfire and bombs going off in their ears, men and women who will only walk after years of therapy and prosthetics if they are the "lucky ones". I care deeply for these troops and their families and am very proud of them for serving. I am mortified that so many have suffered because of Daddy's legacy and Haliburton's profits. Now it looks like Romney and company wants to scare up some trouble in Iran because they are building WMDs. Here we go again. They say they will use less troops on the ground and just drop bombs, I guess. There goes the villages full of women and children (collateral damage). Then post-war, if there is one, will be rebuilding what we've destroyed. And, again, young men and women will die for a lie.
> 
> 
> bonbf3 said:
> ...


Very well stated, Knoviceknitter.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Elis said:


> Today watched on BBC lunch-time news an extract from the debate between Biden and Ryan. The question of Romney's reference to the 47% was raised and Ryan's response was one of the most blood-chilling political statements ever to come my way - he said in effect that when Romney spoke what came out of his mouth wasn't what he meant to say (as we inEurope have had examples during his tours over here). But to have such an afflicted potential world leader, can you imagine with the current turbulent world situation what might be the result in international relationships if he with such a disability was let free in on the world stage?


Taken out of context. I believe he said not everything that comes out of your mouth comes out right meaning that Joe Biden has said some extremely stupid things lately
Such as: they will put you back in changes when talking to black Americans and the dumbest yet the truest. The middle class has been buried for the nearly the last four years
Also the two week lie that they didn't know Libya was a terrorist attack, it was because of a stupid 6 month old video and they didn't know they needed more security. Which in fact had come out the day before in a congressional hearing
Half truths are the down fall of ignorance 
Post from Europe if you must but try and get the facts STRAIGHT


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Karen2835, I'm in very good company with the many people here who make silly statements. I'll have to self-monitor that more than I already do.

I do have an issue with you. You said you didn't know how Communism got started and didn't care to find out about that. I have a problem with anyone who won't read history and learn from it. As long as you don't care to read history, you really can't say anything credible to me about issues you MUST have an historical understanding of before you say anything about them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Elis said:
> 
> 
> > Today watched on BBC lunch-time news an extract from the debate between Biden and Ryan. The question of Romney's reference to the 47% was raised and Ryan's response was one of the most blood-chilling political statements ever to come my way - he said in effect that when Romney spoke what came out of his mouth wasn't what he meant to say (as we inEurope have had examples during his tours over here). But to have such an afflicted potential world leader, can you imagine with the current turbulent world situation what might be the result in international relationships if he with such a disability was let free in on the world stage?
> ...


Don't be insulted, Knoviceknitter. You have more correct info than most here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Elis said:
> 
> 
> > Today watched on BBC lunch-time news an extract from the debate between Biden and Ryan. The question of Romney's reference to the 47% was raised and Ryan's response was one of the most blood-chilling political statements ever to come my way - he said in effect that when Romney spoke what came out of his mouth wasn't what he meant to say (as we inEurope have had examples during his tours over here). But to have such an afflicted potential world leader, can you imagine with the current turbulent world situation what might be the result in international relationships if he with such a disability was let free in on the world stage?
> ...


And half truths are the downfall of republicans who believe them


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ignorance is bliss as I have stated many many times
I pray God dosen't let the Taliban do to your granddaughter what they did to the 14 year old for her believes. 
If Ovomit gets reelected they will be here before you can turn aroun
That is the TRUTH


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is always said that he who does not understand history is bound to repeat it. Without the context of history, we are doomed to trying the same old things that don't work. 

A case in point is ending wars. Wars go on longer and longer. Wars destroy innocent lives along with the guilty. Wars destroy resources and usually require a certain amount of rebuilding. They cost more than we ever dream. The cost goes on for generations.

In my opinion, we need to work on diplomacy. No saber rattling to the cameras. Just reasonable discussion among representaatives of countries. Leadership? Where is it? I personally feel President Obama is on the right track. Hillary Rodham-Clinton has done a masterful job as Secretary of State.

You can disagree, but I don't feel this is the time to make a change. Four years is a very short time when looking for solutions to these complex problems.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Ignorance is bliss as I have stated many many times
> I pray God dosen't let the Taliban do to your granddaughter what they did to the 14 year old for her believes.
> If Ovomit gets reelected they will be here before you can turn aroun
> That is the TRUTH


Nonnie, my grandaughter will not be attacked by the Taliban. It is very discouraging to see that you have little faith in the men and women fighting over in Afghanistan to stop the Taliban from doing this sort of disgusting crime. Do you honestly believe that Obama supports the Taliban?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Great new GOP ad:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've heard so many people say, "I can't stand to see another ad." I've certainly said that to myself also. I suggest we refrain from ads here and keep to civil discussion. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorance is bliss as I have stated many many times
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Nwg you are insane if you think the muslim brotherhood is not one in the same 
My nephews fought in this damn war so dont give me your ignorance unless you have been personally involved. They saw things that would make you vomit. I'm sure I can get their pictures if you would like
No one should have to view sites like that will give you nightmares for the rest of your life
As I said ignorance is bliss


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sorry for the double post.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Nwg you are insane if you think the muslim brotherhood is not one in the same
> My nephews fought in this damn war so dont give me your ignorance unless you have been personally involved. They saw things that would make you vomit. I'm sure I can get their pictures if you would like
> No one should have to view sites like that will give you nightmares for the rest of your life
> As I said ignorance is bliss


My son fought in this "damned" war too. You don't need to lecture me on that at all.
Are you saying we shouldn't be over there to take them down?
Because if you are then my son and your nephews fought in vain.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I was in SeaTac Airport about a year ago and sat down next to a young woman who had a cat in its carrying cage with her. I'm a sucker for cats and always am curious about other people's cats. She looked about 16, to me, and if I think that it usually turns out that I'm talking to someone who's at least 21. She had rosy cheeks and a ready smile. Our chat ranged further than cats, as these things tend to do, and she told me she was just returning from a tour of duty in Afghanistan and the end of her Army service.

She served in a remote mountain area of Afghanistan with about 50 other soldiers where tribal warfare plus Taliban warfare meant she was in one of the most dangerous places on earth. I admired and still admire the idealism that led her to fight for her country. I encouraged her to continue to be as much of an idealist as she had been when she enlisted right here at home. I'm sure she is one of the young people who will make this country a better place.

As I have already said, I'm a pacifist. I believe there should never be another moment of war anywhere on this planet ever. What was more important to me as I spoke to that young woman? Idealism and patriotism combined, because I am both an idealist and patriot. 

Who among you is as idealistic and patriotic as a 21 year old Army veteran who put her life on the line and her head on the chopping block for this country?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I've heard so many people say, "I can't stand to see another ad." I've certainly said that to myself also. I suggest we refrain from ads here and keep to civil discussion. I look forward to hearing from you.


Just for you snoozi-suzi because you don't like ads but want to hear from others. I've posted not an ad but a video of President Barack Hussein Obama, in his own words because I know you and your buds like facts.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Facts 
$16+ trillion National debt
$1.1 trillion government deficit
Over 1260 days without a budget. Harry Reid's fault
Cutting Medicare by $700 billion 
Gas in January 2009 $1.89 a gallon yesterday in California's $5.89 a gallon

Biden interrupted and attacked( because of failed agenda) over 80 times


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

That video was only the beginning. Still more to come.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

My nephew came within 2 inches of getting a bullet in his head. Special forces. He took down the ace of spades and had to transport him to security 
Not in vain but NOT by any means complete. The taliban, muslim brotherhood are by no means destroyed as ovomit would like us to believe.
They are all the same. He is one, the ring he wears says there is no god but allah


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

well alrighty then, so you have issues with me.....so insignificant that I wasn't even aware of it.............there are many things that I don't know the origin of, nor do I need to know how or why it was started, communism /socialism (same difference, 6 of one, half dozen of the other), but I do know what government control looks like, I see enough of it overseas in the wars we are fighting for people who are very much victims of govenment control..............so when someone says something here or anywhere, I do not need to run to the library to try to figure out what they are talking about......there's too much history for any one of us to claim to know so very much of it, yourself included, although you would disagree.

I don't need to know what happened 200 years ago to see what's happening now and how our very own president is trying to 'control us' all the more............there's no other way to call Obamacare anything other than presidential take-over when he tells us YOU TAKE IT OR YOU PAY THE PRICE, he said that literally....by saying we will have to pay a fine if we don't take it.................why I bother explaining anything to you or anyone else from your 'gang' is beyond me.....................so, along with Conan the Barbarian, I also bid you 'bye bye'



SeattleSoul said:


> Karen2835, I'm in very good company with the many people here who make silly statements. I'll have to self-monitor that more than I already do.
> 
> I do have an issue with you. You said you didn't know how Communism got started and didn't care to find out about that. I have a problem with anyone who won't read history and learn from it. As long as you don't care to read history, you really can't say anything credible to me about issues you MUST have an historical understanding of before you say anything about them.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Too bad SeattleSoul isn't a realist and educated about Obama's policies and history. 

What Commander-in-Chief refuses to go to National Security Briefings, refuses to pay military members, cuts military funding so much that the service will be extinct, refuses to attend military funerals or home-comings, refuses to visit wounded warriors when in a hospital if cameras are not allowed to show the President, allows military members absentee ballots to miss the voting deadlines and tried to deny military members healing Christian materials or visitors? That would be Obama each and every time.

Hillary Clinton made the decision as Sec of State, following Pres Obama's order to not give bullets or any security to the Marines fighting in Libya to protect the Americans serving there and elsewhere. 

Therefore, the death and blood of our ambassador and three ex-military men are squarely on Clinton's and Obama's head. 

I wonder how the young soldier feels now about following her Commander-in-Chief, which she must and will do, when she learned the truth from this Administration that lied about the cover-up they made-up for 14 days about Libya. It could have been her life taken.

I felt no Patriotism when I heard Biden continue the Libya lie at the debate last night; did you as an idealist and pacifist? How did Obama's diplomacy talks work out according to you? Maybe we should ask the dead how Obama's diplomacy meetings worked out for them instead.

I wonder how patriotic and idealistic anyone who understands what the heck is going on in our White House feels knowing the truth.

Ask any military service member SeattleSoul and listen real good (grammatical error intended). 

Maybe then you can face the real world and get your head out of the sand.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> well alrighty then, so you have issues with me.....so insignificant that I wasn't even aware of it.............there are many things that I don't know the origin of, nor do I need to know how or why it was started, communism /socialism (same difference, 6 of one, half dozen of the other), but I do know what government control looks like, I see enough of it overseas in the wars we are fighting for people who are very much victims of govenment control..............so when someone says something here or anywhere, I do not need to run to the library to try to figure out what they are talking about......there's too much history for any one of us to claim to know so very much of it, yourself included, although you would disagree.
> 
> I don't need to know what happened 200 years ago to see what's happening now and how our very own president is trying to 'control us' all the more............there's no other way to call Obamacare anything other than presidential take-over when he tells us YOU TAKE IT OR YOU PAY THE PRICE, he said that literally....by saying we will have to pay a fine if we don't take it.................why I bother explaining anything to you or anyone else from your 'gang' is beyond me.....................so, along with Conan the Barbarian, I also bid you 'bye bye'
> 
> ...


You are right Karen, not everyone knows everything about history, but we can see what is going on and know that we don't like it. I love history and no nation has lasted as long as this one. If we continue down the path of this ignorant, intolerant administration we will fall
Pray is our only hope, but way too many don't see that this path is disastrous 
Printing money we have nothing to back with is the most ignorant thing in the world. I wish I could run my house that way


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Nonnie, we have many home-grown terrorists in this country. Some of them have had a chance to act on their beliefs, like Timothy McVeigh. Some are waiting in the wings and hoping they get a chance to carry out the acts of terrorism they believe they must do. I see no difference between McVeigh, who spoke of the children he murdered in Oklahoma as "collateral damage" and any Muslim extremist in this country who would be completely rejected by his fellow Muslims and turned over to the police the second they found out about his hateful desires. The friend of terrorism is the secrecy they surround themselves with.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, Karen! If you and anyone else here doesn't think they need to know what happened 200 years ago (or a hundred or fifty or five years ago) will you all ever be surprised when history repeats itself. Living in ignorance isn't a very admirable way to live.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Wow, Karen! If you and anyone else here doesn't thinks they need to know what happened 200 years ago (or a hundred or fifty or five years ago) will you all ever be surprised when history repeats itself. Living in ignorance isn't a very admirable way to live.


When you understand what happened 20 mins ago, I'll be impressed. Is that forceful enough for your pacifist mind :?:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Facts
Tom Brokaw. Joe Biden should not be laughing about a nuclear war with Iran
Brigadier General Joseph S. Stringham it's time to fire the failure in chief


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Karen! If you and anyone else here doesn't thinks they need to know what happened 200 years ago (or a hundred or fifty or five years ago) will you all ever be surprised when history repeats itself. Living in ignorance isn't a very admirable way to live.
> ...


Good one Cherf
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I really don't understand the reluctance some of you have about learning a little history. Nobody needs to know everything about every aspect of human history they can find. Some familiarity with some history, especially of this country, is important. I try to keep up to date on current events, too, even though sometimes I have to run errands and clean house, and most importantly of all, knit, knit, knit because Christmas is just around the corner.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Stephanie Cutter democrate it's Romney / Ryan's fault Libya became a issue for the White House 
I guess they forced them to lie for 14 days
Extreme ignorance


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> LOL, Jim Carney claims prez. was never briefed that more protection was needed or asked for in Benghazi........and he's probably right.
> 
> You can't be 'briefed' on what's going on in the world when you DON'T ATTEND half the meetings!!??


Karen - darn good point.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Now Janeway..........you know people don't have to 'live here' to vote here...........lol.........SNORT SNORT.
> 
> And even if you do live here, depending on where you live, hell you can vote 25 times if you wanted to, just go to a state where ID is not required..........hey remember that topic? Voter ID.........little snort, little snort.....lol
> 
> ...


Do you think the grinning, giggling nimrod sitting next to Ryan has any business occupying the 2nd highest position in the country?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> ).
> Do you think the grinning, giggling nimrod sitting next to Ryan has any business occupying the 2nd highest position in the country?


Absolutely not; he was like a braying donkey waiting for food.

Time for old Joe to go. Can you imagine him running our country? No wonder he was never elected President even though he ran thirteen thousand times (that's a fact). :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> The BEST Dear Abby Ever!
> 
> Dear Abby,
> My husband has a long record of money problems. He runs up huge credit-card bills and
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ladies - we won two more battles!!!!!!
> 
> 1) The liberals fatally imploded again. They cannot keep to themselves and attacked each other so often they have been diminished and are now forced to individually attack in order to advance their failing agenda much like the recent change in the electoral state votes.
> 
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I appreciate your opinions. I think it gives us an unique perspective to understand how the rest of the world sees us. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Lady not to be mean but your quote from your side left out after mention of 47%, Ryans come back is Joe you know we all have times when we say the wrong things. As to mean Joe is know to too put his foot in his mouthto. In otherwords things that were mean't to beside come out the wrong way. Surely you have done it in your life time, we all have.
Blood chilling give me a break, they both laugh at that statment. Even Mr. Binden laugh so explain to me how that is blood chilling?
Also remember Your elections have had some bad play over here too. 
As to what you think of Romney? I personal do not care.What is going on over in Europe is cause by whom?? Seem to me one should look at what their own leader are doing to their own country's . If you don't like the man fine, have to it. But do not quote facts unless you have the whole story.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Uh-oh - does this go on your "permanent record?"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Correct again, actions always speak louder than lies no matter how many times repeated just like Romney said.
> 
> It took longer than expected for SS to pair up with NWG!
> 
> Maybe they are on to something .... like troll groupies.


Maybe - but I have to say that SS also supported me BIG-TIME when I was attacked on the other forum, even though she knows I'm a Romney person. (Thanks again, SeattleSoul.) She's an equal opportunity supporter, and that shows open-mindedness - not a bad thing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> LOL.......here we go again............here's the PM from Admin. telling me that my topic was split up, yet again....I just didn't want anyone getting in an uproar as to who's topic this is (as if it even matters?) and wasting 5 pages just to debate the issue.
> 
> ***************************
> This is an automated notice.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate your opinions. I think it gives us an unique perspective to understand how the rest of the world sees us. Thank you.
> ...


Lady not to be mean but your quote from your side left out after mention of 47%, Ryans come back is Joe you know we all have times when we say the wrong things. As to mean Joe is know to too put his foot in his mouthto. In otherwords things that were mean't to beside come out the wrong way. Surely you have done it in your life time, we all have.
Blood chilling give me a break, they both laugh at that statment. Even Mr. Binden laugh so explain to me how that is blood chilling?
Also remember Your elections have had some bad play over here too. 
As to what you think of Romney? I personal do not care.What is going on over in Europe is cause by whom?? Seem to me one should look at what their own leader are doing to their own country's . If you don't like the man fine, have to it. But do not quote facts unless you have the whole story.[/quote]

Now that you mention it, theyarnlady, that's what I heard,too. Since I had grandkids here, I just thought I'd heard it wrong after reading the post. Yes, it was a comeback at Mr. Giggles.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > well alrighty then, so you have issues with me.....so insignificant that I wasn't even aware of it.............there are many things that I don't know the origin of, nor do I need to know how or why it was started, communism /socialism (same difference, 6 of one, half dozen of the other), but I do know what government control looks like, I see enough of it overseas in the wars we are fighting for people who are very much victims of govenment control..............so when someone says something here or anywhere, I do not need to run to the library to try to figure out what they are talking about......there's too much history for any one of us to claim to know so very much of it, yourself included, although you would disagree.
> ...


Nonnie
Tell me you did not mean this "..no nation has lasted as long as this one".
We belong among the youngest nations. 
Oh my, oh my. Oh wonder, no wonder.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Why thank you.


SeattleSoul said:


> Knoviceknitter, way to go :thumbup: You had some excellent things to say and I'm glad you said them here. :thumbup:


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

All right Elis! Good going. I was going to jump in and defend your right to join this forum and anything that is discussed here as it is an international group, but you need no help. Your spine is in fine condition. As other non-Americans have tried posting your point...America's triumphs and failures are felt worldwide and people are interested. Instead, we are showing how selfish we are (even here saying your input is unwelcome), how childish we are (queens and red Prada conversations that go on for pages in efforts to pat each others' backs), name calling, disrespect for others opinions and boorish, obnoxious and blow hard in general. I hope you continue to find us interesting and hopefully not judge all of us by a few.


Elis said:


> I am so sorry to have offended your sensibilities, but since USA insists on activity worldwide I believe it must accept international interest. Are you anti freedom of speech? quote=Janeway]
> 
> 
> Elis said:
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

No democracy ignorance
And illegals DO NOT belong here


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

see how much we can get accomplished when we learn to scoll through all the nonsense.........I can see the page count going down as I speak............


Nonnie said:


> No democracy ignorance
> And illegals DO NOT belong here


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I find it amusing how SS can attack me when I admitted that I don't need to know everything that happened 200 years ago to see what's happening now and a few posts down she said the very same thing that I said............impressive.

on another note, i don't know why I keep wanting to say Seatle Slew when I see the initials SS......anyone else know who Seatle Slew (sp??) was?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> No administration did not get all over me. I do apologize for using a.., but to answer a few of you who seem to think I should go talk to the surviving families of those who perished in the attacks on our nation on 9/11, Iraq had nothing to do with it and you know it. Bush senior started something over there that his baby boy felt he had to finish to save his father's legacy. So he took his eyes off the real target (Taliban) and scared the whole nation into thinking the despicable Sadam Hussein was building weapons of mass destruction (country happened to be a big oil producer) Afghanistan (which produces heroin and terrorists) was the real problem at hand. He put our young men and women in a war that never had to happen. Besides the flag draped coffins that came home, there are empty shells of human beings whose minds will never be the same, who will never sleep without the sound of gunfire and bombs going off in their ears, men and women who will only walk after years of therapy and prosthetics if they are the "lucky ones". I care deeply for these troops and their families and am very proud of them for serving. I am mortified that so many have suffered because of Daddy's legacy and Haliburton's profits. Now it looks like Romney and company wants to scare up some trouble in Iran because they are building WMDs. Here we go again. They say they will use less troops on the ground and just drop bombs, I guess. There goes the villages full of women and children (collateral damage). Then post-war, if there is one, will be rebuilding what we've destroyed. And, again, young men and women will die for a lie.
> 
> 
> bonbf3 said:
> ...


Bush was follow what he was told by the Intelligence, nothing to do with his father. Bush also knew even then about the Taliban even Clinton knew. They were know to be in Iraq.Give me a break about the oil thing it is the stupidest thing I heard when it was broadcast the first time. Saudi Arabia is the biggest oil producer in the middle east. Plus if what you say is true why did not the middle Eastern countries step in to stop American in their area???
Name one war where our service men have not come back dead or hurt. Did you not see what happen to our other service memeber in other wars. Have you ever seen Flanders Field in France. It haunts me just seeng the pictures of so many young men who never had life. Plus starting with world war I our country has been rebuilding place were our wars have cause damage, even when we did not do it all. They fought for a cause, just like our young men in Iraq, and Afghanistan. Our President goes on to announce the with drawal of our troops, do you not know the Taliban is using with this information they are using it to killmore of our men???
As for Irans Nuclear bombs and drones. Apparently you have not seen on the new the Iranian's nuclear plants, or watch Israel jets shooting down drones caming from Iran,which can carry those bombs. Even Biden admitted to that? Israel's Prime Minster went before the UN telling about this too. What more proof do you need? Would it help if they drop one on the US, because even one bomb and make one long range missile thats all it will take to land one in this country too. How much more proof do you need? Russia is supplying this Iran with what Iran needs to make such a bomb. 
These facts have been out there on news cast and in the papers. Pictures showing the inside of Irans plants and making what they call nuclear energy. Yea right and I am Marylin Monroe. These are the facts lady check them out. Our goverement has not done or care to do anything about it except place santions against Iran, and it isn't helping because Iran can get what it needs from Russia. Do you really thing those santions are having an effect on Iran. Not in my book from what I have read and seen.

As for your mention of President Bush. We are four years later, and many promise have been broken or not even been brought to the table. So do not want to hear it was Bush's fault, for these years. President Obama has tripled our nation debt, and so it goes . As I have said before Harry Truman words:THE BUCK STOPES HERE. What ever goes on in our goverment the person in charge is the one who either does it right or takes the blame. End of subject for today.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Ellis so glad to see you here and welcome Knovice Knitter. As you can see many people on the right in the U.S. do not know history at all, our own or that of any other country and sadly they even brag about their lack of knowledge. As Ingried pointed out as far as age we are still in our infancy. I have very high regard for our U.K. allies and all the rest of our allies who have stood by us. The Romney/Ryan ticket knows nothing about Foreign Affairs. They believe the U.S. must show the rest of the World how it's done. They actually believe that you can force Muslim leaders to fall in line simply because "they Romney/ Ryan tell them they must as Ryan kept insisting last night. It shows how very little they know about diplomacy. I understand your comment on your blood running cold, Ellis. I have the same reaction to their lack of understanding how the World works and how we are all tied together in a very delicate balance of strengths and weaknesses. If you don't fall in line Romney will just drop a bomb and start WWIII. Reminds me of the Bond movie, Dr. Stangelove, and Slim Pickens is riding on the A bomb like it's a bucking bronco and hasn't a care that he is going to be blown to kingdom come or hell. Romney/Ryan act as if they believe might makes right and if they want to start a war I think they should both climb aboard the first bomb launched. And no Joe Biden understands the deadly and serious issues of the Middle East and he was not smiling because he thinks anything is funny. He was just unbelievably disgusted with all the lies Ryan was telling and how ignorant Ryan is. Karen2835 you should take seriously this quote, "If you don't know your history you are doomed to repeat it." I don't think you comprehend the gravity of ignorance and what a dangerous place the World is and it won't be Obama/Biden who will take the country down but Romney/Ryan.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Mitt Romney has crossed the 50% mark for the first time to widen his lead to four points in Florida.
> 
> The latest Rasmussen Reports telephone survey of Likely Florida Voters finds Romney with 51% support to President Obamas 47%. Two percent (2%) remain undecided.


Can I say Hallelujah!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Ellis so glad to see you here and welcome Knovice Knitter. As you can see many people on the right in the U.S. do not know history at all, our own or that of any other country and sadly they even brag about their lack of knowledge. As Ingried pointed out as far as age we are still in our infancy. I have very high regard for our U.K. allies and all the rest of our allies who have stood by us. The Romney/Ryan ticket knows nothing about Foreign Affairs. They believe the U.S. must show the rest of the World how it's done. They actually believe that you can force Muslim leaders to fall in line simply because "they Romney/ Ryan tell them they must as Ryan kept insisting last night. It shows how very little they know about diplomacy. I understand your comment on your blood running cold, Ellis. I have the same reaction to their lack of understanding how the World works and how we are all tied together in a very delicate balance of strengths and weaknesses. If you don't fall in line Romney will just drop a bomb and start WWIII. Reminds me of the Bond movie, Dr. Stangelove, and Slim Pickens is riding on the A bomb like it's a bucking bronco and hasn't a care that he is going to be blown to kingdom come or hell. Romney/Ryan act as if they believe might makes right and if they want to start a war I think they should both climb aboard the first bomb launched.


Please read what I wrote to the K.K, Our president and Biden know about Irans has the ability to make an Atomic Bomb. You have to be living in some other place. Also why are you welcoming them here and not on the Lean forward/lean left. Seems to me they would fit in there.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

He's gonna take it..........like I said, Obo and Uncle Joe are their own worst enemies......they keep shooting themselves in the foot every morning that they are able to get out of bed and face their days of excuse after excuse............

It was funny what I heard earlier about Biden or Obama not defending what they've done these past 4 years........what's to defend?

What exactly have they done?

The question isn't 'what are you going to do that is better'?....it's what 'have' you done for our country??


Country Bumpkins said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney has crossed the 50% mark for the first time to widen his lead to four points in Florida.
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Yarn lady - This is a public forum for everyone on KP. You have no right to tell any of us where we can or cannot post. I don't believe a word you say most of the time but I will defend your right to say it. I guess you don't know the rights of all Americans do you or you wouldn't say such things.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I might be disappearing into the night before long.........we're now on page 36 of Part 3. Tomorrow when I come back on, I'm hoping that we're on maybe Page 40 (if that) of Part 3.............meaning we'll continue to bypass all the nonsense and just talk amongst ourselves, the intelligent ones..

I do see that 'someone who's name......'' has made her appearance for today and I'm sure she'll have a lot of yapping about nothing to post on here.

Maybe 'we' will meet up again elsewhere and then we'll see exactly *who the true trolls are*???

Nite ladies!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Ellis so glad to see you here and welcome Knovice Knitter. As you can see many people on the right in the U.S. do not know history at all, our own or that of any other country and sadly they even brag about their lack of knowledge. As Ingried pointed out as far as age we are still in our infancy. I have very high regard for our U.K. allies and all the rest of our allies who have stood by us. The Romney/Ryan ticket knows nothing about Foreign Affairs. They believe the U.S. must show the rest of the World how it's done. They actually believe that you can force Muslim leaders to fall in line simply because "they Romney/ Ryan tell them they must as Ryan kept insisting last night. It shows how very little they know about diplomacy. I understand your comment on your blood running cold, Ellis. I have the same reaction to their lack of understanding how the World works and how we are all tied together in a very delicate balance of strengths and weaknesses. If you don't fall in line Romney will just drop a bomb and start WWIII. Reminds me of the Bond movie, Dr. Stangelove, and Slim Pickens is riding on the A bomb like it's a bucking bronco and hasn't a care that he is going to be blown to kingdom come or hell. Romney/Ryan act as if they believe might makes right and if they want to start a war I think they should both climb aboard the first bomb launched. And no Joe Biden understands the deadly and serious issues of the Middle East and he was not smiling because he thinks anything is funny. He was just unbelievably disgusted with all the lies Ryan was telling and how ignorant Ryan is. Karen2835 you should take seriously this quote, "If you don't know your history you are doomed to repeat it." I don't think you comprehend the gravity of ignorance and what a dangerous place the World is and it won't be Obama/Biden who will take the country down but Romney/Ryan.


As to falling in line with the Muslim, It is what President has been doing right along, thinking they will just fall in line. That's why we now have 4 dead in Libya. They think we can all just be friends, and a video undid it for us.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Karen where are your facts? Just like Yarn Lady it's just one uninformed opinion after another. Don't you want people to take you seriously?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Yarn lady - This is a public forum for everyone on KP. You have no right to tell any of us where we can or cannot post. I don't believe a word you say most of the time but I will defend your right to say it. I guess you don't know the rights of all Americans do you or you wouldn't say such things.


I never said you could not be here Lily, or anyone I said why do you not ask them to join your forum. I have not told you where or when to post. You are the one who has a progressive forum, I thought you would like them to join with you there also. Since you are not a mind reader don't presume what I meant. Also when I come on your forum you seen fit to erase my thoughts. So I don't feel you have the right to tell me what and where.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Karen where are your facts? Just like Yarn Lady it's just one uninformed opinion after another. Don't you want people to take you seriously?


I am well informed Lily and I do not recall insulting you. So if you can not say anything other then ulgy words.

Don't pull an Ingreid on me.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Too bad SeattleSoul isn't a realist and educated about Obama's policies and history.
> 
> What Commander-in-Chief refuses to go to National Security Briefings, refuses to pay military members, cuts military funding so much that the service will be extinct, refuses to attend military funerals or home-comings, refuses to visit wounded warriors when in a hospital if cameras are not allowed to show the President, allows military members absentee ballots to miss the voting deadlines and tried to deny military members healing Christian materials or visitors? That would be Obama each and every time.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Cherf. Eloquent and true, all. 
The Commander-in-Chief is supposed to be "The Watchman on the Tower". The digrace now occupying the White House is a pathetic excuse for a man, let alone a POTUS!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Cherf. Eloquent and true, all.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Karen where are your facts? Just like Yarn Lady it's just one uninformed opinion after another. Don't you want people to take you seriously?


I also want to say to you ConanO'K

I posted what my thoughts and opinions where. Why do you not post how yours are , instead of saying one uniformed opinion after another. Instead of insulting Karen and I , state what you beleive. I have never insulted you as I have already stated. 
State what you beleive . I do listen to others, and I do not have to insult them to get my point across.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I might be disappearing into the night before long.........we're now on page 36 of Part 3. Tomorrow when I come back on, I'm hoping that we're on maybe Page 40 (if that) of Part 3.............meaning we'll continue to bypass all the nonsense and just talk amongst ourselves, the intelligent ones..
> 
> I do see that 'someone who's name......'' has made her appearance for today and I'm sure she'll have a lot of yapping about nothing to post on here.
> 
> ...


Nite Karen, don't take it to heart.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, now Cherf has arrived, show all your minions how it's done. Will you be teaching a history class this evening or diplomacy or maybe polite discussion while interacting with people with whom you do not agree.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Picture Spot: How's that diplomacy working out for ya?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Yes, now Cherf has arrived, show all your minions how it's done. Will you be teaching a history class this evening or diplomacy or maybe polite discussion while interacting with people with whom you do not agree.


again with the insults, WHY


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Picture Spot: Just the Facts for All.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Picture Spot: How's that diplomacy working out for ya?


Funny but scary too.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, now Cherf has arrived, show all your minions how it's done. Will you be teaching a history class this evening or diplomacy or maybe polite discussion while interacting with people with whom you do not agree.
> ...


That's all she knows and is capable of Yarnie. Just ignore the noise. You know the truth.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Picture Spot: Constitutional Law


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Pip pip, cheerio old boy! I'm off to work with my fellow liberals.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Pip pip, cheerio old boy! I'm off to work with my fellow liberals.


There is nothing pip or cheerio about it. If you treat them like you have treated me, I am sure you will not last long.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Picture Spot: Just the Facts for All.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, now Cherf has arrived, show all your minions how it's done. Will you be teaching a history class this evening or diplomacy or maybe polite discussion while interacting with people with whom you do not agree.
> ...


Isn't Conan the loser who started three or was it two liberal groups that failed? I think I got that correct.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Picture Spot: Constitutional Law


Best one yet!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank You Yarnie for wanting to take up for me. I do appreciate it but it's not necessary.

You see, one can only be insulted when one listens to what one is saying, therefore, I do not feel insulted 

I had to come back on to check to see if I needed to tend to some personal business, otherwise I wouldn't be writing on here this moment, but I am off to finish crocheting an 'owl hat' for my grand daughter's first birthday in two weeks and to watch some non-political televsion. Between this thread and the tv, I've had enough politics, seriously! It seems I can't get away from all the bozos among us. When I turn my computer off, I see them on the television. When I turn my television off, I see them here on 'our' conversation............just can't get away.............gosh, just wait til Romney wins...........this is only the beginning.........there are no gracious losers, here or tv.........nite girls!!!

{{hugs to my girls}}



theyarnlady said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > I might be disappearing into the night before long.........we're now on page 36 of Part 3. Tomorrow when I come back on, I'm hoping that we're on maybe Page 40 (if that) of Part 3.............meaning we'll continue to bypass all the nonsense and just talk amongst ourselves, the intelligent ones..
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Thank you Joeysomma. She claims she teaches people to become citizens (scary thought) and she dose not know that. My 6 year old grandson is bring taught that in his private school. What the heck is it teaching people? To be as ignorant as she is I guess


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Conan or any liberal, please inform us who sent forth Susan Rice to lie about the Libya killings. Biden stated he didn't know anything about the security problems so who did? Did Barack or Hillary or Jay Carney send out the story through Susan or someone else. 

Since you guys are so good with the facts I'd like the answer now that you know. I don't watch Rachel Maddow yet I'm sure she told you the facts on her show by now. Thanks!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cherf, I know I said I wouldn't reply to anything you said, but that "Seal of the Teleprompter of the United States of America" has me in stiches. I love it! I m totally sincere when I say thanks for that. This country has had a lot of teleprompters from both sides of aisle in the Oval Office ever since teleprompters were invented. I copied that and will definetly be sending it out in emails to friends who will also start laughing. I guess I should say I won't respond to what you say unless it's as good as that Teleprompter pic. Thanks again, and I am not pulling your leg at all. Way cool :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Ellis so glad to see you here and welcome Knovice Knitter. As you can see many people on the right in the U.S. do not know history at all, our own or that of any other country and sadly they even brag about their lack of knowledge. As Ingried pointed out as far as age we are still in our infancy. I have very high regard for our U.K. allies and all the rest of our allies who have stood by us. The Romney/Ryan ticket knows nothing about Foreign Affairs. They believe the U.S. must show the rest of the World how it's done. They actually believe that you can force Muslim leaders to fall in line simply because "they Romney/ Ryan tell them they must as Ryan kept insisting last night. It shows how very little they know about diplomacy. I understand your comment on your blood running cold, Ellis. I have the same reaction to their lack of understanding how the World works and how we are all tied together in a very delicate balance of strengths and weaknesses. If you don't fall in line Romney will just drop a bomb and start WWIII. Reminds me of the Bond movie, Dr. Stangelove, and Slim Pickens is riding on the A bomb like it's a bucking bronco and hasn't a care that he is going to be blown to kingdom come or hell. Romney/Ryan act as if they believe might makes right and if they want to start a war I think they should both climb aboard the first bomb launched. And no Joe Biden understands the deadly and serious issues of the Middle East and he was not smiling because he thinks anything is funny. He was just unbelievably disgusted with all the lies Ryan was telling and how ignorant Ryan is. Karen2835 you should take seriously this quote, "If you don't know your history you are doomed to repeat it." I don't think you comprehend the gravity of ignorance and what a dangerous place the World is and it won't be Obama/Biden who will take the country down but Romney/Ryan.


ConLilK you closed your site so now you and your troup have come on board to harass us on this site. You report people to the Admin on KP because you are one hateful dominating person who hates anyone who does not think as you think.

We have enough people posting garbage on this site so I did not want the Ellis from UK posting about our politics when she does not even live her nor could vote. Why don't you attack me? It is because you know I've had your number for a long time so you use others to cut me down.

Knovice Knitter, NWG and a few others are just your followers who will do anything you tell them to say. We have had a lot of fun out of Ingried and her one line incomplete sentences and quotes of "get the facts" but she does not give any facts.

Barbara Ann is a sweetheart and I'm sure you were the one who reported her. That is your favorite thing to do. I will defend her.

Two of your followers have asked me to be their friends so I told them that we had "buried" the hatchet so to speak. I'm sure others will also become my friend.

You have always been so very hateful towards me and I don't know why Admin allows you to stay on this forum. Maybe people aren't reporting you, but you sure report others. You must "told" on everyone all of your life and you have not grown up even today.

You are only on this site to cause trouble as you probably were reading that we were just having good clean fun with those darling RED Pradas and you just could not tollerate that fact. I have a lot of great friends on this site and we really care about each other.

When anyone posted on your Lean/Left site if you did not like it--you deleted it. How is that freedom of speech? Then you "locked" it up and have been on this site almost hourly every day. If you have enough time to be on this site then why did you not have enough time to delete any unwanted messages on Lean/Left?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Cherf, I know I said I wouldn't reply to anything you said, but that "Seal of the Teleprompter of the United States of America" has me in stiches. I love it! I m totally sincere when I say thanks for that. This country has had a lot of teleprompters from both sides of aisle in the Oval Office ever since teleprompters were invented. I copied that and will definetly be sending it out in emails to friends who will also start laughing. I guess I should say I won't respond to what you say unless it's as good as that Teleprompter pic. Thanks again, and I am not pulling your leg at all. Way cool :thumbup: :thumbup:


SeattleSoul: let's stick to the facts and your own words shall we-which are these; "This is my last message to you. You should be glad for that. As I already said, I think we should ignore each other as we will never agree about anything discussed here."

You are well read so please post an answer to my question on page 37.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway as we have found out in the last 238 pages trash has no facts just accusations. Tired and boring
What all did the dems have to back pedal on today after bozo Joes lies last night.
Did you here Stephanie Cutter say it was Romney/Ryan's fault that Libya became an issue for this administration
Blame someone else, because of your own inept incompetent self.
Did they think the American people would not want answers for the death of four of our citizens. Are they really so stupid. They lied, they covered up the issue, told us it was a riot cause by a six month old video. Not only did they lie they are still lying over two weeks later
One of the democratic pundits just said bozo joe was on something last night. I think it's called ignorance
My opinion my right to think what I want except for the pundits remark she did say that


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Yes, now Cherf has arrived, show all your minions how it's done. Will you be teaching a history class this evening or diplomacy or maybe polite discussion while interacting with people with whom you do not agree.


What do you teach besides being nasty to everyone. Cherf and my other friends on this site are wonderful people. Sorry, I cannot say that about you.

Do you or any of your troup know who the first American woman soldier who was killed in Iraq?

Who was responsible for the first Bible to be written in English.

I'm waiting and waiting.

Ingried could not answer the last one as she said am I to become the teacher. Guess if you want to become a teacher then "get the facts." No fair looking it up or getting a PM from one of your groupies.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Janeway as we have found out in the last 238 pages trash has no facts just accusations. Tired and boring
> What all did the dems have to back pedal on today after bozo Joes lies last night.
> Did you here Stephanie Cutter say it was Romney/Ryan's fault that Libya became an issue for this administration
> Blame someone else, because of your own inept incompetent self.
> ...


Yes, you are so right as they have come to this site to harass us as their site was very boring as ConLilyK deleted any post that she did not like. They are just jealous that we are such good friends and were having fun with our Queen and those Red Prada's.

They are attacking more and more because they now want this site, but I'm not leaving as long as I have strength to stay. Maybe we just should ignore them as we have ignored Ingred in the past. That will make them angry!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Joeysomma sorry you have to take crap from ignorance because I typed while holding my three year old grandson running a 103 fever from a sinus infection. She is clueless and she CLAIMS to teach people to become US citizens
The self made god is full if herself again. Poorly expressed which is her usual mo. No facts just lies
You explanation was correct but ignorance dosen't see it her blinders are to damn thick


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway as we have found out in the last 238 pages trash has no facts just accusations. Tired and boring
> ...


Janeway
You folks ignoring Ingried? Have you not tried over and over and over gain to do so?
That would give Cherf indigestion. I am her entertainment of all times and she even thinks that she is funny now and then. Note I said "thinks".
To me you folks are a revelation that there is a world out there that I have been shielded from forever.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess I should have said this here, publically, before I did it. I reported to Admin that I had an issue with what Barbara Ann said about the picture of Biden in clown makeup. I am not interested in reading the "b" word here and I don't think taking the 2 S's out of the "a" word equals a clean remark. I do my best not to use swear words anywhere, any time, and I'm not going to let it pass when it happens on KP.

Barbara Ann, you could have said something like "Who wants to volunteer to wipe the clown makeup off this bozo's face??!!" and gotten just as many laughs as you did using some dirty words. I think you might even find it's a lot of fun to "translate" the swear words that come to mind so easily into other words that will accomplish what you wanted to begin with.

When I was in 8th grade (Fall of '62-Spring of '63) me and my friends were way not allowed to swear. Some of us came up with "Gosh darn it all to fish hooks" and that passed parental approval, though our parents thought long and hard about whether we should be allowed to say "darn". We also weren't allowed to say "shut up" so we started saying "hang it up" like the way we did with those old telephones we had way back then.

PS, everybody, those 2 S's are mine and you can take any words that start with "S" and make up a couple of words about me. Remember, however, that if they're swear words and you write them down here I'll report it to Admin BUT I will remember to say so publically before I do it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried is so smart I just know she'll answer my question on page 37.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried is so smart I just know she'll answer my question on page 37.


You know Cherf it will be a cold day in the devils home before she answers any questions
Only lies lies and more lies from that whole group
Overly evident in today's posts


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Nonnie, read what I said about reporting an issue involving swear words to Admin. "C***" is a swear word to me. I'm in my nightie and my knickers are in the laundry so it's too late today to get them into a twist.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Joeysomma sorry you have to take crap from ignorance because I typed while holding my three year old grandson running a 103 fever from a sinus infection. She is clueless and she CLAIMS to teach people to become US citizens
> The self made god is full if herself again. Poorly expressed which is her usual mo. No facts just lies
> You explanation was correct but ignorance dosen't see it her blinders are to damn thick


Hope your grandson gets better as a fever makes them feel so terrible. Take good care of him.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Nonnie, read what I said about reporting an issue involving swear words to Admin. "C***" is a swear word to me. I'm in my nightie and my knickers are in the laundry so it's too late today to get them into a twist.


Have you ever played a craps game? Others words I could have used maybe but that one not. I believe one of the definitions is junk


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Joeysomma sorry you have to take crap from ignorance because I typed while holding my three year old grandson running a 103 fever from a sinus infection. She is clueless and she CLAIMS to teach people to become US citizens
> ...


Thank you Janeway. Hope his meds kick in by morning. I hate to see him so miserable. Hard to keep him away from mommy and new little one.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

So now SeattleSoul is the word police and she is willing to curb and tell everyone what is an appropriate post. Thus she is the second dictator and proponent to kill Freedom of Speech on KP. So many rulers so little time before Romney moves into the WH.

I think time is up for the liberals to be taken seriously ever again. I hope SS likes my response that I'm using from now on when I believe to be appropriate.

False!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Poor baby. Hate it when the little ones are sick. Hugs to both of you Nonnie.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, Nonnie. Please be more considerate of the delicate proclivities of the Progs. A more appropriate word would have been "stuff" or "malarkey". Of course, there is absolutely NO compunction on their part to engage in perverication. Oh crap! I think I might have spelled that wrong.

On another note, I hope your little one is feeling better soon. Hard on the baby and the grandma!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Ingried, you have been our entertainment far too long as you call everyone else uneducated but you are the best joke ever. An illegal calling a US citizen uneducated!

You still don't know who caused the Bible to be written in English do you? You don't even know where to look for the answer. How uninformed you are about any subject.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

deleted what i posted why give them the avantage of knowing what is on my mind????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was listening to news tonight and even Tom Brocak(any forget it) was very upset with Binden


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

How rich - SeattleSoul said she is the poster child of free speech and she is the very person to turn in people's post if she doesn't like a word and does so behind people's backs. *Hypocrite* is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, folks I've had enough fun for one evening so will go to bed. I will return tomorrow morning but we will attend a festival in the afternoon. 

Darn, I will have to drag that oxygen tank around and ride on the electric cart but want to get outside for a lovely fall day.

Talk later good night Queendom ladies.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, folks I've had enough fun for one evening so will go to bed. I will return tomorrow morning but we will attend a festival in the afternoon.
> 
> Darn, I will have to drag that oxygen tank around and ride on the electric cart but want to get outside for a lovely fall day.
> 
> Talk later good night Queendom ladies.


Sweet dreams, Janeway!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Yes, Nonnie. Please be more considerate of the delicate proclivities of the Progs. A more appropriate word would have been "stuff" or "malarkey". Of course, there is absolutely NO compunction on their part to engage in perverication. Oh crap! I think I might have spelled that wrong.
> 
> On another note, I hope your little one is feeling better soon. Hard on the baby and the grandma!


Good night dear Bydie as I will sleep tight. Talk tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You know something Bydie and Cherf, I was going to go on another site. Then I thought no I am not going to be rolled over by a bunch of blow hards who have no respect for others words but their own.

After seeing the reporting of others and now Barbara, but they feel free to post or do what ever they want. Like Lilly said she doesn't tell anyonw they can not have freedom on here but it seem she reports them and deletes their comment. Thats freedom of speech all right. Gee I can't wait to have more of that freedom


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> deleted what i posted why give them the avantage of knowing what is on my mind????


Oh, yarnie, I do love you. Had too much fun tonight. I must go to bed. Talk tomorrow.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I was watching Jay Carney today and a thought crossed my mind...."I wonder how much good ol' Jay is paid, because whatever it is, it sure isn't enough!" That man has a whole boatload of talent. I mean, to be able to stand up in front of the White House Press Corp(se) and lie the way he does and all with such a straight face....he missed his calling! He should be in Hollywood making a movie with oh.....Tom Hanks, or Barbra S. or one of those other hypocrites.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> why do any of us bother to even answer what is posted by the left? You reported Barbara??
> 
> There are a couple in your group I could have reported on and both know who they are.
> 
> But I didn't, do you know why because I am not that kind of person, but that may change if they continue to say and do what they do. I am sure I won't be the only one in line for this.


Thank you ladies. Tomorrow is a new day and meds should kick in by then. Rough nite for daddy because he has always been the one he wants to comfort him. Thankfully we have a five day weekend because of the fair and he only goes to school Tuesdays and Thursdays.
We were going to the pumpkin patch tonight but hopefully we can try by Sunday as big brother is out of school till Wednesday.
I only had two so having three is an enormous job, but there were five of us. Not sure how my mom did it with four of us still home when my dad died
Sorry I'm tired and rambling.
Thanks again for you wishes for a well little one


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried, I almost forgot to say goodnight to you. I will write more tomorrow, I promise! Nighty night!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You know something Bydie and Cherf, I was going to go on another site. Then I thought no I am not going to be rolled over by a bunch of blow hards who have no respect for others words but their own.
> 
> After seeing the reporting of others and now Barbara, but they feel free to post or do what ever they want. Like Lilly said she doesn't tell anyonw they can not have freedom on here but it seem she reports them and deletes their comment. Thats freedom of speech all right. Gee I can't wait to have more of that freedom


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

One of the things that has kept me fascinated with history is the amazing little things you can stumble on. One of my favorite hobbies is learning about the history of Protestant hymns written in English. This doesn't go back as far as you might think. Here's one I often think of (and sing when no one is around to hear my rotten singing voice...) when I have to suffer too many fools in a short period of time. It was written in 1719, (only 293 years ago) by a guy named Isaac Watts who was the first person to take the Psalms in the Bible and turn them into English language hymns that rhymed.

Lord, what a thoughtless wretch was I
To mourn and murmur and repine
To see the wicked placed on high
In pride and robes of honor shine
But, oh, their end, their dreadful end
Thy sanctuary taught me so
On slippery rocks I see them stand
And fiery billows roll below.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You know something Bydie and Cherf, I was going to go on another site. Then I thought no I am not going to be rolled over by a bunch of blow hards who have no respect for others words but their own.
> 
> After seeing the reporting of others and now Barbara, but they feel free to post or do what ever they want. Like Lilly said she doesn't tell anyonw they can not have freedom on here but it seem she reports them and deletes their comment. Thats freedom of speech all right. Gee I can't wait to have more of that freedom


You're tough, Yarnie! And a trooper, too! We can take the blows and be back for more. Truth Shall Prevail! (on November 6th)


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> How rich - SeattleSoul said she is the poster child of free speech and she is the very person to turn in people's post if she doesn't like a word and does so behind people's backs. *Hypocrite* is the word that comes to mind.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > why do any of us bother to even answer what is posted by the left? You reported Barbara??
> ...


Good night, Nonnie! Rest well and be energized for tomorrow. Remember, little ones always seem to "take a dip" in the evening and then feel better in the morning. :O)


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I must report SeattleSoul to admin tomorrow since anyone that says "me and my ..." is like a swear to me and hurts my ears.

Please remind me friends! Good night and good health Nonnie and all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > why do any of us bother to even answer what is posted by the left? You reported Barbara??
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I must report SeattleSoul to admin tomorrow since anyone that says "me and my ..." is like a swear to me and hurts my ears.
> 
> Please remind me friends! Good night and good health Nonnie and all.


Good night, Cherf! Sleep well and enjoy your day tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I watch the debate again, and boy this time I had time to see it, as it went to fast for me last night.

The replay and what I saw of Biden and what he said,and the modearater was no better. 

I still wish that Ryan would have stood his ground and spoke up and interrupted them both.

My husband said, Ryan is a math wiz, and that his fact were more beleiveable than Biden.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Theyarnlady, don't delete anything on my account. I am not the word police. Freedom of speech in part asks all of us to do the best job we can when we speak, to be as responsible as we can with the precious freedom we have, and to use the incredible gift of language as well as we can to say what we most want to say. We can also use the same language Larry Flint is allowed to use by a Supreme Court decision. I don't think any of us wants to sound like Hustler magazine here on KP.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh to heck with it I am talking to myself again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> One of the things that has kept me fascinated with history is the amazing little things you can stumble on. One of my favorite hobbies is learning about the history of Protestant hymns written in English. This doesn't go back as far as you might think. Here's one I often think of (and sing when no one is around to hear my rotten singing voice...) when I have to suffer too many fools in a short period of time. It was written in 1719, (only 293 years ago) by a guy named Isaac Watts who was the first person to take the Psalms in the Bible and turn them into English language hymns that rhymed.
> 
> Lord, what a thoughtless wretch was I
> To mourn and murmur and repine
> ...


SS, could you please tell ConLilyK and Ingried who requested that the entire Bible be written in English. You must be close to the answer if you know this about the Psalms being written in English hymns.

Poor things, they don't seem to know where to find the answer as Ingred told me she was not going to become the teacher. She does not know. ConLilK has not answered the question.

I'm not a Bible scholar but there are some interesting facts that for some reason stuck in this mind. I thought it was interesting and the reason why it was first printed in English.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Am I reading right? Someone has a 3 year old with 103 Temp.
and is typing instead of observing this child closely?
I sure hope the numbers have been mis-typed.
An Emergency Room would be the more proper place for this child. I can't believe this. Where are the adults in this family?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Too bad SeattleSoul isn't a realist and educated about Obama's policies and history.
> 
> What Commander-in-Chief refuses to go to National Security Briefings, refuses to pay military members, cuts military funding so much that the service will be extinct, refuses to attend military funerals or home-comings, refuses to visit wounded warriors when in a hospital if cameras are not allowed to show the President, allows military members absentee ballots to miss the voting deadlines and tried to deny military members healing Christian materials or visitors? That would be Obama each and every time.
> 
> ...


Is the investigation over yet, Cherf? You shouldn't play judge and jury until you have all of the facts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Facts
> $16+ trillion National debt
> $1.1 trillion government deficit
> Over 1260 days without a budget. Harry Reid's fault
> ...


Biden interrupted because of the ridiculous statements and lies Ryan was trying to put out. He nailed him to the wall on every topic, like any good debator should do. When he first smiled it was an indication that the can of Whoopass was about to be opened. He caught Ryan in a few lies and called him on them. 
Now faux news is whining that he was rude. Didn't anyone ever tell them that there's no whining in politics? Ryan lost the debate as clear as the nose on your face. Now,he could sit there and get stomped on by Biden or grow a backbone and argue back. Ryan didn't take his chance. He got caught in his lies and was called to the carpet.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It just keeps growing!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Joeysomma
You just don't get it do you!
Case closed. No rescue possible. All is lost.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Well lying is now acceptable, smiling is not.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Well lying is now acceptable, smiling is not.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Am I reading right? Someone has a 3 year old with 103 Temp.
> and is typing instead of observing this child closely?
> I sure hope the numbers have been mis-typed.
> An Emergency Room would be the more proper place for this child. I can't believe this. Where are the adults in this family?


Ingried, since you have quoted that you are a nurse, you should know about sinus infections. A child will run a high fever but is on the correct meds. His mother has a very young baby that she is with and as Nonnie said his dad is getting some well deserved shut-eye because he will take his turn taking care of the sick child when Nonnie goes to bed.

There is nothing to do for the child except hold him which Nonnie is doing--can't you read. There isn't anything wrong with holding a child while typing--even a sick child.

I would really hate for you to be my nurse as you would have me in the ER hourly even though there is nothing anyone can do for me except let me die. I get a fever nightly but have meds to take for it so I can go to bed.

Get the facts before you start slamming Nonnie!

Do I have to become your teacher?

Get smart! Use some of that educated reading you are always telling us that you have in your head.

Goodnight again as I was reading on another site. But I'll return in the morning--God willing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NWG, you must be proud of yourself for posting on this site. You surely are related to Ingried. Is she your sister?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Am I reading right? Someone has a 3 year old with 103 Temp.
> ...


Any "nurse" would know that fevers up to 104 are common in children and are actually beneficial for developing a child's immune system.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo to Knovice Knitter and Elis for your convictions. You inspire us all.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

fun stuff!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

more elephant droppings


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, the history of how the Bible came to be translated into English is long and complicated. The King James version of the Bible was made in 1611 after many movements were made against the Catholic Church to make the Bible available to individuals to read and understand in their own ways. The Catholic Church wanted to remain the conduit between the individual and the Bible, and to have the clergy tell their parishoners what any part of the Bible meant. 

Many people were burned at the stake and persecuted in many ways for daring to translate the Bible into any of the common languages of Europe before the King James Bible was written. To understand what was going on, you have to look at the Protestant Reformation. The simplest thing about that is the word "Protestant". People were "protesting" against the authoritarianism of the Catholic Church. One of the most famous of these protesters was Martin Luther who nailed a list of 95 issues he had about the Catholic Church to the door of the cathedral in Wittenberg in 1517. As you can see it took almost 100 years from Martan Luther's action and the King James Bible. 

As the common people had more and more access to Bibles they could read themselves, the more they were in demand and were printed and that meant the Catholic Church couldn't stem the flood of these Bibles. Mind you, not many "common" people could read, but enough could to keep up a steady demand for Bibles they could read themselves, and interpret the ideas in the Bible for themselves. English is just one of several languages the Bible started to be printed in.

So many things happened in the development of Protestant sects (Presbytarians, Congregationalists, and others) in England that it would take me several whole books to describe.

Where all this becomes important to us as Americans is that the Church of England, a mandatory state religion to which all English people had to belong, began persecuting people who formed Protestant sects separate from the Church of England and demanding to stay that way. Because of this persecution, people sailed to this wild, untamed country where they could be free FROM a mandatory state religion and to have freedom OF religion, that is, the freedom to worship as Christians as they saw fit. This is why we say the First Amendment of the US Constitution give all of us freedom FROM and OF religion.

So much has happened in the development of Christian sects in this country that I really can't put it all down here. Too many people probably already think what I've written is way too long, and I'm getting sleepy. What I've written here will probably raise more questions than it answers, but I'll worry about that tomorrow. I hope this answers your question a little bit about how the Bible came to be translated into English.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've tried to read through this thread. Synopsis: Ignorant and proud of it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I've tried to read through this thread. Synopsis: Ignorant and proud of it.


    :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good old Mitt


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, the history of how the Bible came to be translated into English is long and complicated. The King James version of the Bible was made in 1611 after many movements were made against the Catholic Church to make the Bible available to individuals to read and understand in their own ways. The Catholic Church wanted to remain the conduit between the individual and the Bible, and to have the clergy tell their parishoners what any part of the Bible meant.
> 
> Many people were burned at the stake and persecuted in many ways for daring to translate the Bible into any of the common languages of Europe before the King James Bible was written. To understand what was going on, you have to look at the Protestant Reformation. The simplest thing about that is the word "Protestant". People were "protesting" against the authoritarianism of the Catholic Church. One of the most famous of these protesters was Martin Luther who nailed a list of 95 issues he had about the Catholic Church to the door of the cathedral in Wittenberg in 1517. As you can see it took almost 100 years from Martan Luther's action and the King James Bible.
> 
> ...


False!!!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I've tried to read through this thread. Synopsis: Ignorant and proud of it.


I could teach you to read.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Obamacare Moment of Truth:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Biden Insanity Moment:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ObamaHood facts:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you, SeattleSoul for the scholarly post regarding how the Bible came to be written in English. It appears that you took great care in writing this answer. I hope it is appreciated by the people here.
I can't believe the name-calling and animosity still displayed on this forum. Yes, we have freedom of speech, but this display doesn't make anyone "shine." Just my opinion, which, by the way, need not be supported by facts as everyone here always accuses "us" of not providing. Opinion is just that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

This one didn't come through


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cherf
This one didn't come through--the Biden Insanity Moment
Sorry for double post


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> It is always said that he who does not understand history is bound to repeat it. Without the context of history, we are doomed to trying the same old things that don't work.
> 
> A case in point is ending wars. Wars go on longer and longer. Wars destroy innocent lives along with the guilty. Wars destroy resources and usually require a certain amount of rebuilding. They cost more than we ever dream. The cost goes on for generations.
> 
> ...


snoozi suzi---
I do disagree! I NOT believe "Obama is on the right track." The current situation in the entire Mideast/ North Africa region is proof of that. It certainly has degraded over the last 3.5 years, not improved! Obama may have good intentions, but the results are dangerously disappointing.

Obama, Biden,and Mrs. Clinton made fatal mistakes in their assessments of the situation in Libya, and Benghazi in particular, which resulted in the murder of our ambassador and three others. If they try to stick to Biden's assertions during the debate that they did not know requests for additional security had been made (and denied), then they are grossly incompetent!!! If they claim they never heard of any incidents of threats, bombings, assassination attempts, etc. leading up to the attack on 9/11, they are either lying or not doing their jobs! If it never occurred to them that the anniversary of the Sept. 11th attacks might warrant added precautions, then they are either stupid or incredibly naive!

"Masterful"? I don't think the families of our four fallen would agree, and neither do I.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> The ignorance of some is totally amazing
> Every thing is some one else's fault
> Keep up you ignorance and the Taliban will be here shooting you and you children and grandchildren in the head for speaking your so called truths


Nonnie, you are so right. Why don't others get the fact that we must defend our country or there will be fighting in our streets. Actually, we are coming closer to that happening to the USA than ever before. We need a leader with a backbone who doesn't cater to those who are trying to destroy this country.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > The ignorance of some is totally amazing
> ...


Thank you mariaps. Blinders are the darnedest things and they belong to many of the imploders on this thread


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Yes Nonnie and if they think they are safe under Obama's leadership they need to take those blinders off. We are a sitting target because the enemy no longer fear us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

GG, I understand why you say that.

I am not saying no mistakes could have been made. Decisions are always based on the information at hand. Although the Mideast is a dangerous place, our country has not had a major confrontation since 9/11. Losing soldiers, very unfortunately, cannot be avoided.

Opinions of the USA in those nations is split. For example, many Libyians mourned the loss of those in the recent murders. The region is a very dangerous place. This is just my personal opinion. Maybe, as an optimist, I prefer to celebrate small victories.



GardenGirl said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > It is always said that he who does not understand history is bound to repeat it. Without the context of history, we are doomed to trying the same old things that don't work.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think Ingried 'wants to feel superior.' That is what you hear in her explanations because you don't agree with her opinions.

I think Ingried, as a teacher, keeps trying to get everyone to communicate clearly in the hope we will be able to understand and respect each other....and ourselves. Just a personal opinion and I certainly respect this goal.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie

Tomatoe Basil Soup recipe, do you want???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> One of the things that has kept me fascinated with history is the amazing little things you can stumble on. One of my favorite hobbies is learning about the history of Protestant hymns written in English. This doesn't go back as far as you might think. Here's one I often think of (and sing when no one is around to hear my rotten singing voice...) when I have to suffer too many fools in a short period of time. It was written in 1719, (only 293 years ago) by a guy named Isaac Watts who was the first person to take the Psalms in the Bible and turn them into English language hymns that rhymed.
> 
> Lord, what a thoughtless wretch was I
> To mourn and murmur and repine
> ...


That is lovely I think I will sing it with you ever day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > It is always said that he who does not understand history is bound to repeat it. Without the context of history, we are doomed to trying the same old things that don't work.
> ...


I don't want a liar for President , Vice- president or a Secretary of State. They think everyone is just stupid not to know the truth when we see it. I want a clean slate and a new start. Sick of those 3.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I think Ingried, as a teacher, keeps trying to get everyone to communicate clearly in the hope we will be able to understand and respect each other....and ourselves. Just a personal opinion and I certainly respect this goal.


Sn oozi==No one can communicate with others if they do not speak clearly themselves. Ingried does not teach because she will NOT answer questions. That is how we learn by asking questions and having them answered. Her answers are "figure it out" or "wait an see". That's because she does not have an answer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Mariaps, 

The Mideast culture does not 'fear' it's enemies. Think of suicide bombers. The concept is difficult to understand. I feel that we must understand our foes and develop strategies to win our goals. 

I don't think this is helped by political saber rattling. I feel that a Romney/Ryan ticket would put us back decades.

Once again, my personal opinion.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > The ignorance of some is totally amazing
> ...


Do you really think that will happen? some seem to want to be so right in what they think that they will carry their banners, no matter what happens to them under him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


I am with you any party that would vote God out, will never be with what I feel or have been taught. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Mariaps, A question, poorly asked, is hard to answer. 

I know Ingried to be a good and intelligent woman. At the VERY least, she deserves your respect. 

Again, my personal opinion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In my opinion, the real danger of fighting in our streets comes from within. The expanding difference between uber-rich and desparate poor. 

Never mind. I know the French Revolution is as 'out of mind' as our Revolution is. What was that thing about history repeating itself?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie
> 
> Tomatoe Basil Soup recipe, do you want???


Yes,please! Thank you very much! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie
> ...


you got it lady will pull it out and pm you no use putting it on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> In my opinion, the real danger of fighting in our streets comes from within. The expanding difference between uber-rich and desparate poor.
> 
> Never mind. I know the French Revolution is as 'out of mind' as our Revolution is. What was that thing about history repeating itself?


Hitler repeat


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > One of the things that has kept me fascinated with history is the amazing little things you can stumble on. One of my favorite hobbies is learning about the history of Protestant hymns written in English. This doesn't go back as far as you might think. Here's one I often think of (and sing when no one is around to hear my rotten singing voice...) when I have to suffer too many fools in a short period of time. It was written in 1719, (only 293 years ago) by a guy named Isaac Watts who was the first person to take the Psalms in the Bible and turn them into English language hymns that rhymed.
> ...


Have you read the Complete Jewish Bible, Translation by DAvid Stern, An Engish Version of the Tanakh and F'rit Hadashah?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Respect is earned not deserved as many think


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Oh to heck with it change the subject to some thing else

Tomato Basil Soup
1 tbs, olive oil
1 large onion chopped(1 cup)
2 medium carrots, chopped (1 cup)
2 cans fire-roasted diced tomatoes, undrained
32 oz chicken broth (4 cups)
1 cup of water
1/2 cup uncooked Orzo pasta1 tsp. dried basil leaves( I fudge
on this and add a bit more)
1 tsp. red pepper sauce ( I never do add)

In 4 quart saucepan, heat oil over medium heat. Add onion and carrots. Cook 2 to 3 minutes, stir accasionally, until softened.

Stir in tomatoes, broth, water, and pepper sauce(not me). Heat
to boiling. Stir in pasta. Heat to boiling: reduce heat to medium. Cook uncovered 10 to 15 minutes, stirring occasionally, until pasta and carrots are tender.
Stir in basil(I as said add more) cook about 1 minute,( I simmer longer for more basil favor) stirring constantly. as I put on simmer only stir occasionally. I like stronger basil flavor.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I have been watching the Real Clear Politics National Average poll for over six months. It has always shown Obama ahead until about 4 or 5 days ago. Then it moved to show Romney ahead by .7. It held that way until yesterday when it moved to 1.0 (Romney ahead). This morning it has again moved to the number below. Interesting.

Thanks to Obo's horrible showing last week, Biden's buffoonery on Thursday, laughing over the deaths of brave Americans, the financial debacle, and the current revelations of lies, lies and more lies from this administration...particularly about Libya, I do believe the "undecideds" are beginning to decide. 

RCP National Average 46.047.3 Romney +1.3


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did any of you see the response from Tom Brokaw??

He found that Biden's laughing about Iran, totally uncalled for, and did not find it amazing at all.
This from a reporter who was NBC news.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you so much Yarnie. 

I have some fresh (well, almost fresh) basil....grew it in my garden for the first time this year and dried it. Have also discovered a great hot sauce, Mile High, developed by one of DH's flying buddies, which is soooo delicious. I'll have to make a trip to the market for the tomotoes, but this will be on the menu tonight, along with some crusty homemade bread. 

You are a dream!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Mariaps, A question, poorly asked, is hard to answer.
> 
> I know Ingried to be a good and intelligent woman. At the VERY least, she deserves your respect.
> 
> Again, my personal opinion.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did any of you see the response from Tom Brokaw??
> 
> He found that Biden's laughing about Iran, totally uncalled for, and did not find it amazing at all.
> This from a reporter who was NBC news.


I think that Joe burst the bubble of being just goofy "Old Uncle Joe" for a lot of people. He showed his true character and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Mariaps, A question, poorly asked, is hard to answer.
> 
> I know Ingried to be a good and intelligent woman. At the VERY least, she deserves your respect.
> 
> Again, my personal opinion.


She will never get mine, she has said nothing of worth other than to promote herself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Did any of you see the response from Tom Brokaw??
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Mariaps, A question, poorly asked, is hard to answer.
> 
> I know Ingried to be a good and intelligent woman. At the VERY least, she deserves your respect.
> 
> Again, my personal opinion.


So in your opinion, no one posts an answerable question. I'm sure Ingried is an intelligent women but she has a severe mean streak as do you.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Thank you, This sounds delicious. I have all the ingredients and the fresh basil is growing in my garden. Ummm, tonites dinner.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Theyarnlady, I've found it a lot of work to get through the Bible. The Old Testament, for me, has been a lot of work. I settled on The New Standard Revised Version and haven't been brave enough to branch out from there.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Mariaps, A question, poorly asked, is hard to answer.
> 
> I know Ingried to be a good and intelligent woman. At the VERY least, she deserves your respect.
> 
> Again, my personal opinion.


snoozi, no respect deserved from me. MY personal opinion. How can someone who does nothing but give insults deserve respect. Sounds onesided to me.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

This looks to me to be very treacherous waters for the Obama campaign. By trying to distance himself from the screw up of failing to provide security to the Benghazi consulate, Obama (& Biden) have painted themselves into a corner.

Either they ignored (for political reasons) the dangerous security conditions at Benghazi or they were unaware that the consulate had repeatedly requested more security troops. The choice is then between incompetence, political expediency or criminal negligence. 

If I understood correctly, yesterday Hillary backed up Obama by saying neither she or Obama was aware of the situation at Benghazi. Apparently the buck no longer stops at the President's office as it did under Truman, but instead at that of some functionary below Hillary.

Finally, by throwing the CIA "under the bus," Obama has made powerful enemies who are not known to take slander lying down. I predict something will be released before the election that will be very damaging to Obama.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Alcameron, thanks for the compliment. I skipped over so much about the history of how the Bible came to be translated into English that I have to say I wrote a synopsis of a synopsis of a synopsist of a synopsis, etc. Hey, I didn't even mention Guttenburg and the invention of the printing press in 1450 and the fact that the first book to ever be printed was the Bible. I'm already cringing in advance, waiting for the criticisms from other people who post here.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Quote of the day:

When I was a boy I was told that anybody could become President; I'm beginning to believe it. ~ Clarence Darrow 

And I'm off to buy tomatoes for Yarnie's yummy soup! Behave yourselves, ladies!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Theyarnlady, the tomato/basil soup sound yummy. Just the thing for a cold winter's day. I can imagine it with some good french bread and a little salad, and the whole meal would send me straight to Heaven. :thumbup: When I was a kid, I'd ask my mother to make lentil soup as often as I could during the winter. Mmmmm, comfort food


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please. How have I shown you my 'mean streak?' I thought I was being honest, open-minded and polite. I am seeing how communication goes awry.



mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Mariaps, A question, poorly asked, is hard to answer.
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I'm back home! Had a lot of pages to read.

SeattleS. Thanks for your input about the Bible being written in English, but that is still not the "reason" why someone demanded that the Bible be written in English. Your input was very enjoyable to read.

I'm not a Bible scholar and do not know why when I was taught World History that this event stuck with me all these years but it seems interesting that others do not know who ordered it to be printed in English. Maybe why it stuck as my teachers seemed to "make" sure that since I'm American Indian, that I knew the Bible had been written in English for hundreds of years. You seem to almost have the answer and it will delight you as it did me as you seem to be a history buff.

Most of my teachers seemed to think we spoke our native language at home is "why" they were so determined to make sure English was so very important. My parents would converse sometimes in the native language, but always made us speak in English. I was not taught any Apache words as my parents wanted us to "fit" in with others in school.

SuziS, you may have Ingried as your friend, but she certainly is not a "teacher." If you will read her comments, all of her sentences are "one liners" that mostly do not make any sense. She never answers anything but a "teacher would take great joy in enlightening others with their knowledge. (SeattleS takes pride in searching for answers and writing on this thread as I enjoy her input) There isn't anyone who knows everything about any subject, but Ingried just says get the facts. Her words proves how uneducated she is so don't understand how you think she is so smart unless it is because she professes to be an Illegal Democrat who cannot vote legally.

Theyarnlady, thanks for the tomato soup recipe as I will try that as I love tomatoes, but have to limit eating them because according to my kidney specialist the acid is hard on the kidneys if you have kidney problems. When I have time, I will post my Butternut Squash Soup recipe which is also delicious.

The rest of the Queendom ladies, good morning! We are going to a Fall Festival so will be gone most of the day but will return tonight to read the goings on with this thread.

My wish for all is to be nice to one another as "life" can be too short to argue about any subject.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


EAsy to make too. If using fresh basil you will have to add more as it does not have the strong flavor as the dry leafs do.
I am always amazed when cooks tell to use fresh as you do not have the flavor is much more milder than dry, and always have to add more. I do love dried basil pick from garden .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Theyarnlady, the tomato/basil soup sound yummy. Just the thing for a cold winter's day. I can imagine it with some good french bread and a little salad, and the whole meal would send me straight to Heaven. :thumbup: When I was a kid, I'd ask my mother to make lentil soup as often as I could during the winter. Mmmmm, comfort food


Yes I have to have crust bread with mine. Lentil soup sounds good too.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Joe Biden may be criticized for his non-verbal behavior during the debate. Some people didn't like the mugging and smiling. And although Obama did not perform well in that debate, I think Romney was over the top with hyperactivity. Performance vs. content. Now, did anyone see the "deer in the headlights" facial expression of Paul Ryan when the focus was on the war in Afghanistan? He absolutely had no idea what Biden was talking about, but even worse, he demonstrated no understanding of the war. I am really frightened about the Romney/Ryan ticket's weak understanding of foreign policy, particularly since they haven't even expressed what their policy is. Also, Ryan is supposed to be this wonky math guy, but I haven't seen any evidence of that either.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Theyarnlady, the tomato/basil soup sound yummy. Just the thing for a cold winter's day. I can imagine it with some good french bread and a little salad, and the whole meal would send me straight to Heaven. :thumbup: When I was a kid, I'd ask my mother to make lentil soup as often as I could during the winter. Mmmmm, comfort food
> ...


Lentil soup also sounds good as once in a while I make Lentil burgers that are delicious. No, I'm not a vegeterian but do enjoy a veggie meal once in a while. Especially when the garden is plentiful with veggies.

We should trade more recipes or start a site for that reason.

Then all of the hateful words would leave as I don't enjoy reading all of the garbage that is now on this site since others have joined with all their negative words.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

There is plenty of negativity to go around. I don't feel my post was any more negative than the next person's. I didn't make fun of anyone's name on the GOP side, but I've seen plenty of name-calling of Obama.
I just stated my opinion. Is that not allowed?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


Have you tried veg lasagna, it is really good.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, welcome back. The reason the Bible was printed in English and other common European languages is because several scholars and other educated people wanted to read the Bible themselves and interpret it personally without the "middleman" of the Catholic priest, which is how people learned from scripture before the long history of Protestantism began.

A lot went into getting the Bible printed in English, and I'm not even going to get into the whole subject of Bibles that were handwritten in Western European languages, including English. William Tyndale was the first person to have the Bible printed in Eglish, from translations he and others made. The printing of this English New Testament began at Cologne in the summer of 1525, and completed at Worms. William Tyndales Biblical translations appeared in the following order: New Testament, 1525-26; Pentateuch, 1530; Jonah, 1531.

King James the First of England had the whole Bible translated and printed starting in 1611. That's the very short story about how we got the good old King James Bible. 

I confess I had to look up the info about William Tyndale, and that I've synopsized the info (again!) because the history is so long. I hope this starts to answer your question. How, why and when the Protestant Reformation began and changed the face of Christianity is definetly a long, long story. I can't even begin to write the shortest version of that here. You can google the subject and find some good stuff on line, and lists of books you could read.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, I am totally with you about swapping recipes. Do you think Admin would even let us have a section on the Forum? We could call it "Recipes for the Busy Knitter" or something like that. :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see if Holder prosecutes the Obama campaign for accepting foreign contributions, which is a Federal offense. Oh I am sure he will get to it after he fully discloses all the documents for Fast and Furious or prosecutes the New Black Panthers for voter intimidation.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Can't wait to see if Holder prosecutes the Obama campaign for accepting foreign contributions, which is a Federal offense. Oh I am sure he will get to it after he fully discloses all the documents for Fast and Furious or prosecutes the New Black Panthers for voter intimidation.


lovethelake
He who laughs last got the best laugh.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bydie, thanks for mentioning the Real Clear Politics National Average polls. I've added the website to my Favorites Bar so i can check it whenever I want.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Joeysomma, what a great experience. I wish I could go to Wittenburg myself :!:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

ha ha ha


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, I am totally with you about swapping recipes. Do you think Admin would even let us have a section on the Forum? We could call it "Recipes for the Busy Knitter" or something like that. :thumbup:


I like that idea Janeway, ans SeattleSoul.

Have you ever had a pork loin roast, with a good apple wine.
Not to drink the wine, but put about 1/2 to 3/4 wine and cut up apples throw in with wine and roast. It taste so good.

I am so wanting apple cider donuts right now. They are so yummie.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovethelake, where's the joke?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, welcome back. The reason the Bible was printed in English and other common European languages is because several scholars and other educated people wanted to read the Bible themselves and interpret it personally without the "middleman" of the Catholic priest, which is how people learned from scripture before the long history of Protestantism began.
> 
> A lot went into getting the Bible printed in English, and I'm not even going to get into the whole subject of Bibles that were handwritten in Western European languages, including English. William Tyndale was the first person to have the Bible printed in Eglish, from translations he and others made. The printing of this English New Testament began at Cologne in the summer of 1525, and completed at Worms. William Tyndales Biblical translations appeared in the following order: New Testament, 1525-26; Pentateuch, 1530; Jonah, 1531.
> 
> ...


You sound like such an interesting lady, your knowlege about the bible is fascinating and have learned quit a bit. Thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> ha ha ha


And the winner is lovethelake.....


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My waistline, my waistline! If I eat all the good food mentioned in the last two pages I'll turn into a baloon. Theyarnlady, I've put quartered apples along with potatoes and yams in with chicken to roast and I love them. Heck, I just love baked apples. What you do with adding the apples and cider to a pork roasts sounds so good it's probably illegal  :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> This looks to me to be very treacherous waters for the Obama campaign. By trying to distance himself from the screw up of failing to provide security to the Benghazi consulate, Obama (& Biden) have painted themselves into a corner.
> 
> Either they ignored (for political reasons) the dangerous security conditions at Benghazi or they were unaware that the consulate had repeatedly requested more security troops. The choice is then between incompetence, political expediency or criminal negligence.
> 
> ...


Where did the buck stop on 9/11 in New York, D.C. and PA? Who was supposed to be protecting the country then? Or do you want to talk about soup receipes again. Who started two wars that didn't need to be fought and who ran up a huge deficit in this country and just had the Fed keep printing out more money and who was it that took out those loans from China? I could go on and on but I will be amazed if any of you have the answers. Now you want A bomb Romney/Ryan to run the country and blow us all up. I'll keep Obama, Biden and Hillary over those two. Neither of them knows one thing about foreign affairs and if they are elected God help us all. If you think things are bad now just wait. Has anyone seen how Romney is going to create the 12 million jobs or get rid of the deficit. No, because they don't have a plan. He says just trust me and I will take care of you. Then they will allow you to play betting games with Social Security on the stock market and we'll see how that works out for you. Same as doing away with traditional pensions and replacing them with 401K's. Then Medicare we will give you a voucher and if it's not enough for you to buy insurance with, tough! And you trust them? I'd rather trust a sleazy used car dealer or buy seafood out of somebodies trunk than rely on those two. Any facts you want to share showing us why Romney/Ryan should be running the country. Just the facts, please. No more opinions. Here's your big opportunity to prove that they are the dynamic duo.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see if Holder prosecutes the Obama campaign for accepting foreign contributions, which is a Federal offense. Oh I am sure he will get to it after he fully discloses all the documents for Fast and Furious or prosecutes the New Black Panthers for voter intimidation.
> ...


You see Ingried there is nothing funny or laughable about Eric Holder disregarding these instances. If white people were standing outside a polling place with clubs, they would be arrested. Something wrong with that picture. Or our guns being used by the Mexican cartel to attack and kill the men who are protecting our borders. Doesn't seem amusing to me. I might not be smarter than you, but I have a lot more passion for this country than you ever could. Think about it Ingried and try some common sense.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree with your assessment. I also feel that the USA is at a critical period for Foreign Affairs. But I sense frustration with voters for Foreign Affairs. Reaching for simple answers that will doom us. Fingers crossed.



alcameron said:


> Joe Biden may be criticized for his non-verbal behavior during the debate. Some people didn't like the mugging and smiling. And although Obama did not perform well in that debate, I think Romney was over the top with hyperactivity. Performance vs. content. Now, did anyone see the "deer in the headlights" facial expression of Paul Ryan when the focus was on the war in Afghanistan? He absolutely had no idea what Biden was talking about, but even worse, he demonstrated no understanding of the war. I am really frightened about the Romney/Ryan ticket's weak understanding of foreign policy, particularly since they haven't even expressed what their policy is. Also, Ryan is supposed to be this wonky math guy, but I haven't seen any evidence of that either.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is not only allowed. It is also encouraged. My hope is that sharing ideas will come to common ground.



alcameron said:


> There is plenty of negativity to go around. I don't feel my post was any more negative than the next person's. I didn't make fun of anyone's name on the GOP side, but I've seen plenty of name-calling of Obama.
> I just stated my opinion. Is that not allowed?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps Mr. Ryan is hopeful that numbers will reveal the truth. Unfortunately, numbers can be used to prove and disprove everything. They seldom reveal the 'rest of the story.'

He's just out of his league. He was chosen to placate the far right faction of the GOP. I hope his stand on Social Security and Medicare alone will antagonize enough people to cause them the election. 

My ballot is already in the mail. Don't forget to vote.

Ps. Since there is such interest in recipes, I'll be glad to send mine for brisket with yummy vegetable soup from leftovers. It is wonderful with crusty bread.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> My waistline, my waistline! If I eat all the good food mentioned in the last two pages I'll turn into a baloon. Theyarnlady, I've put quartered apples in with chicken to roast and I love them. Heck, I just love baked apples. What you do with adding the apples and cider to a pork roasts sounds so good it's probably illegal  :thumbup:


Oh Just buy a nice size Pork Roast, brown it first put it in crock pot, and I add 1/2 to 3/4 good Apple wine cut up about two apples cut in quarters and seeded, any kind I have in the house.Add a bay leaf. Sure you could use cider, but I love the apple wine as the alcohol cooks off, and leaves such a good flavor. I ususal cook it on low for about 6 hours depending on size. Also have put in oven at 3;25 and use meat thermomater to check if avter and hour or so, that is for a small roast for husband and I. About 2 to 4 lbs. Even son who study to be a chief, was amazed. Ask me to buy Apple wine for him to make it. The smell when it is cooking is oh so wonderful. Just decided one day I wonder how this would taste and son wanted recipe., and where I had got it from. When I told him it was from your dear old mom had a good laugh. Where did I get the recipe from????
You really have to try it even with cider, you live in apple country too.Yes mouth is watering here too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wonderful idea.



SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, I am totally with you about swapping recipes. Do you think Admin would even let us have a section on the Forum? We could call it "Recipes for the Busy Knitter" or something like that. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> My waistline, my waistline! If I eat all the good food mentioned in the last two pages I'll turn into a baloon. Theyarnlady, I've put quartered apples along with potatoes and yams in with chicken to roast and I love them. Heck, I just love baked apples. What you do with adding the apples and cider to a pork roasts sounds so good it's probably illegal  :thumbup:


Oh your chicken sounds over the top will have to try that.. Just last week went to apple orchards, and had to have apples. They are so juicy fresh and it runs down face and hands, need a napkin. Love apple pie with Vietnamese Cassia cinnamon , from Penzeys Spices.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha ha
> ...


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Theyarnlady, lucky me, I do live in a state that produces a lot of apples. I mistakenly said cider instead of apple wine. Now I'm thinking about what it would be like to use part mead (honey wine) and part apple wine. And I don't even have a crockpot, though I see one in my future.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

<Who was supposed to be protecting the United States on 9/11?>

How about BILL CLINTON????

Between 1993 and 2000, everyone who was paying any attention knew that the threat from Islamic terrorism was grave and getting worse. The catastrophic losses that occurred on Septimeber 11, 2001, could just as easily have happened in 1993, when the first plot to destroy the World Trade Center was carried off successfully, but the terrorists had miscalculated the effect of their explosives, or in 1995, when the plot to destroy eleven American airplanes in flight was thwarted by counter-intelligence work in the Philippines. What did the Clinton administration do in response to this grave threat? Essentially nothing. Worse, Clinton tried to sweep the problem under the rug, lest it disrupt the surface calm and prosperity for which he was eager to claim credit.

The USS Cole in 2000
The 225 dead in bombings at embassies in Tanzania and Nairobi in 1998
The attack on the Khobar Towers killing 17 Americans in 1996

Duh!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Theyarnlady, lucky me, I do live in a state that produces a lot of apples. I mistakenly said cider instead of apple wine. Now I'm thinking about what it would be like to use part mead (honey wine) and part apple wine. And I don't even have a crockpot, though I see one in my future.


NOw that sounds interesting Honey wine I will have to look and see about that. Not much of a drinker, maybe a glass once in a while, but love adding it to food's as the flavor they leave is wonderful We have so many small winers here, that it is fun to see what they have.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> <Who was supposed to be protecting the United States on 9/11?>
> 
> How about BILL CLINTON????
> 
> ...


Thanks Bydie==They only go as far as Bush for the blame game. How quickly they forget what happened before that administration. You never heard Bush blame Clinton for his mess. Thanks for posting that info.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Theyarnlady, lucky me, I do live in a state that produces a lot of apples. I mistakenly said cider instead of apple wine. Now I'm thinking about what it would be like to use part mead (honey wine) and part apple wine. And I don't even have a crockpot, though I see one in my future.


Oh you just have to get a crock pot . It so nice to put what you want that day into it and not have to worry about having all the prep at dinner time. Plus do you know you can make cakes, pizza in it.

Have you ever had 5 minute chocolate mug cake?
It was posted on kp a while back and you put all the ingredients in a mug mix and put in microwave and cook for 3 minutes. It is so good.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > <Who was supposed to be protecting the United States on 9/11?>
> ...


You're very welcome, Mariaps!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> <Who was supposed to be protecting the United States on 9/11?>
> 
> How about BILL CLINTON????
> 
> ...


I forgot all about that Bydie, thanks for reminding me. But you do know it is all Bush flault. 
Did you hear one of Obama's staff blamed Romny and Ryan for the Libya attack. I about fell off my chair. It seem no matter what happens in Obama admin. someone else is to blame. No buck stops in their adm. just as long as they can blame it on someone else. Even their own people are now getting blamed for Libya according to Biden.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Lovethelake, where's the joke?


Having the last laugh, duh


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

If only I was as smart as you... I thought there was more to it than that, and I hate to miss a good joke.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I agree with your assessment. I also feel that the USA is at a critical period for Foreign Affairs. But I sense frustration with voters for Foreign Affairs. Reaching for simple answers that will doom us. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


President Obama's records on foreign policy is up for question too. He scares me for his non response to alot that is going on .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Does this mean you are making it or changing subject. :shock:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I don't know what happened to my response. I am making it. I have all the ingredients. It smells amazing. I added garlic and crushed red pepper did not use hot sauce. Might have to have a bowl before dinner.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Joe Biden asked Ryan for his suggestion of what he and Romney would do short of starting another war. There was no answer. They were discussing the Iran embargo. It doesn't matter what the current administration does it is always wrong according to the other side. What would R/R do differently?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Theyarnlady, I've already started looking on line for a small crockpot!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > This looks to me to be very treacherous waters for the Obama campaign. By trying to distance himself from the screw up of failing to provide security to the Benghazi consulate, Obama (& Biden) have painted themselves into a corner.
> ...


who has added to the borrowing from China and borrowed more than the last Adm. Obama. Who under Obama's watch has printed dollars and sent out to banks that are only worth 8 cents on the dollar, Obama. Who loan money to green energy companies that are now bankrupt, include one in Mich who never even made one battery for cars. Obama. Who has not pass a budget in three years because it did not have what he wanted in it Obama. By the way it is a law that a budget is to be pass ever year so who is breaking the law Obama. Who has cost our children's children , and then some, who will be paying
back China, and will just be paying interest on loan. Obama. Who will be still doing this adding to the loans from China so that China will own the US. Obama.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Oh let me know how it taste with adding garlic. Never thought to do that. I know what you mean about the smell. I am always sampling it before the meal.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Joe Biden asked Ryan for his suggestion of what he and Romney would do short of starting another war. There was no answer. They were discussing the Iran embargo. It doesn't matter what the current administration does it is always wrong according to the other side. What would R/R do differently?


The embargo's are not working Iran continues to make the atomic bombs, with supplys from Russia, and Ryan answered him three times, and Binden keep interupting him. So how is that not an answer?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Theyarnlady, I've already started looking on line for a small crockpot!


Good I know you will love it. Just do not buy West Bend, they do not have the bowls that are crockpots.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > <Who was supposed to be protecting the United States on 9/11?>
> ...


Can't defend what has no defense can you? Those were terrible loses under Clinton but there are two huge differences that you failed to mention. Will wait to see if you can figure them out and "duh" isn't an answer except from someone who is sadly lacking in facts and knowledge. "duh" is OK for cartoon characters not intelligent humans.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Where are Ryan's facts that says the embargo is not working? Because he says it doesn't make it true.
I'm leaving to make my chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Theyarnlady, I've already started looking on line for a small crockpot!


Unless you're always 'cooking for one', don't limit yourself by getting a small crock pot. They are really so useful! You can set one off to the side with mulled cider when you have guests during the holidays or prepare your baked potatoes in it to save time and oven space. You can use it to keep food warm (as opposed to actual cooking) for serving when you have a party. Of course you can cook with left-overs in mind, too. Live large! Get a big one!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Facts
> ...


Biden interrupted because he is just down right rude. He had his turn, without interruption. Ryan was the mature one at the debate.

Why, then, did Biden interrupt the moderator? Was she lying as well?

If there is no whining in politics, they why are Obama and Biden always blaming everything on everyone else? That sounds like big time WHINNING to me.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Andrea - I guess they can't answer questions so they ran away. Please bring me some cookies when you come to MN.  
Maybe, it got too hot in the kitchen with your oven on. See you later ladies and have a fun day in KP. All the talk about food does make me want something to eat.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


What??? Another spinner.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Solowey - How would you have liked to be in Biden's shoes when Ryan kept lying and everyone knew it including Paul Ryan. It took a lot of self control to listen to that. Do you really believe Ryan was telling the truth? He wasn't and Biden pointed out every time Ryan lied and Ryan had no comeback. Ryan could not respond because he had lied. He had no defense. Biden did what Obama should have done in the first debate but Obama was being polite. If your guys call someone out it is OK but if anyone on the left dares speak up then they are being rude. According to you logic lying is acceptable and pointing out a lie is not. If I misunderstood you please explain.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


I thought a debate was to give either side a chance to answer the question or express their opinion without being interrupted. To Obama's credit, he didn't interrupt Romney.
So==which way is correct???????????? Unless, your side can have it both ways. Don't have to play by the rules, just make them up as you go along.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Biden is a jerk and the only lies came out of his mouth. He and his boss are still lying about the embassy 
They are still lying about healthcare that was not a tax and then became a tax
This administration is a total lie and has been since day one
You ignorance is astounding


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bydie said:


> This looks to me to be very treacherous waters for the Obama campaign. By trying to distance himself from the screw up of failing to provide security to the Benghazi consulate, Obama (& Biden) have painted themselves into a corner.
> 
> Either they ignored (for political reasons) the dangerous security conditions at Benghazi or they were unaware that the consulate had repeatedly requested more security troops. The choice is then between incompetence, political expediency or criminal negligence.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this is the MO of the Obama administration. The embassies are under the state department, thus the Secretary of State should have been totally aware of what was going on in Libya. After all, events have been going in Libya since April of this year. For example , someone threw a granade over the fence into the embassy courtyard, thankfully no injuries. Several embassy personnel have been attacked in their vehicles, etc. All this escalated to the 9/11/2012 attack on the embassy. Clinton should have been aware, period.

this is also the same game being played with Eric Holder and the Fast and Furious operation. His claiming he knew nothing about it. Sound familiar?

They knew but did not want a scandal before the election so they lied and tried to cover it up.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ConanO'k, do i believe that Ryan was telling the truth? On most points, yes. Biden was on some things as well. I thought the debate was even but Biden lost the debate because of his behavior.

As far as Biden's self control, he proved he didn't have any.

Ryan was not responding because Biden was interrupting in the hopes that Ryan would be distracted from making his point. Ryan was the mature one at the debate.

Obama being polite is just a coverup phrase for being UNPREPARED.

Name another debater that had such horrible behavior. Obama would not behave the way Biden did.

I NEVER said lying is acceptable, so don't put words into my mouth. Lies should be pointed out. It would be nice if they were done by both sides.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Theyarnlady & GardenGirl, OK. First of all, no West Bend for me. I saw a 2 quart Proctor Silex I thought looked good. I think I'll stick to the smaller size for now due to limited (severly limited!) kitchen space and wanting to make sure it gets used enough to justify owning it. I saw a few triple crockpots with 3 separate crocks but didn't check out how much each held. If they're big enough they'd be really great for entertaining. A friend of mine has a Hamilton Beach that hold a 6, 4, or 2 quart pot. Like I said, I'm going to start small. I look forward to having some fum :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Cherf
> This one didn't come through--the Biden Insanity Moment
> Sorry for double post


I know, alcemeron, the cartoon was an html image for the web, and I didn't convert to a jpeg before trying to post. I ended up going to bed and not converting it. Oh, well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Where are Ryan's facts that says the embargo is not working? Because he says it doesn't make it true.
> I'm leaving to make my chocolate chip cookies.


Lady you would have to be blind not to see they are not working. If Russia is supplying them they do not need to worry about embargo. Just study it look at reports read newspapers, listen to nbc cbs abc. Listen to sunday news programs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Andrea - I guess they can't answer questions so they ran away. Please bring me some cookies when you come to MN.
> Maybe, it got too hot in the kitchen with your oven on. See you later ladies and have a fun day in KP. All the talk about food does make me want something to eat.


Not running away had to get things done around here go to store start soup for dinner tonight.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

For those interested there is a blog site, called Crookin Girls they did a comparison on crock pots about three weeks ago and told why they like each one. They have a new cookbook out and a weekly newsletter
I have a rival, but they recommended the Hamilton Beach I believe
This week they are doing pumpkin recipes. They send the shopping list out on Friday and the new video comes out on Monday


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Theyarnlady==the soup was delicious. I love garlic in my soup. Easy recipe. it's a keeper.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


No wouldn't want to be in those shoe, big mouth no back it. He laid why don't you mention that. Obama couldnt answer because he was caught in lies, polite think not he couldn't even give a straight answer to what was ask kept changing subject to what was ask,even the question even the msnbc wonder about that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Oh I am glad and thanks for the idea of garlic and peper flakes.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Where are Ryan's facts that says the embargo is not working? Because he says it doesn't make it true.
> ...


So what should be tried if the embargo doesn't work? That's what I want to know.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> ConanO'k, do i believe that Ryan was telling the truth? On most points, yes. Biden was on some things as well. I thought the debate was even but Biden lost the debate because of his behavior.
> 
> As far as Biden's self control, he proved he didn't have any.
> 
> ...


According to you logic lying is acceptable and pointing out a lie is not. If I misunderstood you please explain.
Please read above what I said Soleway. I didn't say you said lying was acceptable I asked a question about how you came to your conclusion about Biden's behavior and Ryan's behavior. Would you like to be in a debate with someone repeatedly lying about you and not be able to defend yourself? That's all Biden was doing. I think it took a lot of self restraint for Biden to only smile and laugh. Ryan had some unattractive smirks on his face . Did you notice that or was that OK?
Can you tell me why someone should vote for Romney/Ryan and please present me their stated plan for how they will make improvements to the country? Just the facts, please or is it that you don't think they are that good an option and you just don't like Obama/Biden?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Theyarnlady & GardenGirl, OK. First of all, no West Bend for me. I saw a 2 quart Proctor Silex I thought looked good. I think I'll stick to the smaller size for now due to limited (severly limited!) kitchen space and wanting to make sure it gets used enough to justify owning it. I saw a few triple crockpots with 3 separate crocks but didn't check out how much each held. If they're big enough they'd be really great for entertaining. A friend of mine has a Hamilton Beach that hold a 6, 4, or 2 quart pot. Like I said, I'm going to start small. I look forward to having some fum :thumbup:


That sounds good you have fun with it don't be afraid to try your own recipes in it. I know you will love it. Plus if friend has one she can give you recipes ect. you may have to half them but who cares. Suppers going and you can knit or do what ever.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

When did the ignorant trolls take over this site
I'm gone to much ignorance for me. They only spew lies no facts


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


Yes Yarnlady Please tell us what Romney would do. Does he have a plan for how he would handle foreign policy in regards to Iran and if so what is it. If he has a better idea that would be wonderful.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'k, do i believe that Ryan was telling the truth? On most points, yes. Biden was on some things as well. I thought the debate was even but Biden lost the debate because of his behavior.
> ...


I just don't like Obama/Biden.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


We will have to stop Russia sending in supplys stop sending aid to them too. We have to get other nations to stop supply food and resource that Iran thinks they need. No not war but there are other things to be done. We have to get the middle Eastern allies we have to also help and stop sending them supplys. I am sure that our goverment will come up with some more.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> When did the ignorant trolls take over this site
> I'm gone to much ignorance for me. They only spew lies no facts


Nonnie - Facts from you would be welcome. How do you know we are trolls? This site belongs to everyone on the KP not just you. Please point out our lies and please have your facts ready to support your comments. Then we can have a discussion with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


A lot better dear sweet lady than what is being done now apparently you listen to only one side. Considering Iran has all ready sent drones over Israel. Do you know what a drone can carry. Do you know that their missile have the capable to reach Israel? Do you know they can learn with out many more problem to have long range missiles to go into Europe. How much more do you think they can accomplish if give time? Jets to flying A bombs over America? It is not a question if they will it is a question when they will do it. It may not happen next year or four or five years from now but it will happen if allowed to contiue.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


Mariaps - I can accept your answer. Do you really like Romney/Ryan and believe they will solve all the problems or do you see them as the lesser of two evils?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


How would you stop Russia from sending aid, Yarnlady? Does Romney have a plan that will work other than sanctions and embargo?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hear ye hear ye: A new edict.

Only talk to the TROLLS if they are under the bridge that spans the moat. 

Queendom........... what eats trolls?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


I just asked a question that I guess you cannot answer. No spin, just looking for an answer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are obviously ready to assume the risk yourself. Perhaps it is the right answer for you, but not for everyone.



joeysomma said:


> ConanO'K
> Do you know the differednce between a 401K and the company's Pension Plan? I would choose a 401K anytime.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Trolls are delicious or so I have been told but we are very very clever and hard to catch. We are also very witty and intelligent and honest, some may say to a fault. We just want the world to be properly cared for and respected and we do so enjoy frivolity and good reparte'. Are you up for it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Regarding embargo: An embargo backed by our allies is a good tool. We can't go it alone, unless we are willing to pay for it all and risk allienating our allies.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh and we don't believe in monarchs as we believe we are all equal and we don't wear silly clothing or perfume we are born beautiful and smell like a fragrant forest with just a touch of musk.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


Obama is doing nothing about this except baby steps. He was caught on mic saying to Russia diplomat daying we will take care of that after I am elected? what did he mean by that? 
Another thing for you to think on. Why has Russia after 20 years said it would not continue with the arms treaty with the United State which calls for a down sizing of missiles ect.
Then Obama is cutting our military spending, and leave us with least capability to defend our country? Do you really believe we will be able to with stand an assult from another country. Espeically if Russia has Iran in its pocket. Russia has lost it most of it power in the world, this is a good way for it to gain it back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Oh and we don't believe in monarchs as we believe we are all equal and we don't wear silly clothing or perfume we are born beautiful and smell like a fragrant forest with just a touch of musk.


What are you talking about women?? You must live in a fairy land.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Besides the brisket with onions, potatoes, carrots and celery in one pot, how about fresh salmon with vegetables done in the oven in 30 minutes?

Clinton left us with a strong economy and stock market which gave a strong boost to the middle classes' net worth. The country also had a surplus rather than a deficit.

(I just thought the recipes might get your attention.)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ConanO'K said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'k, do i believe that Ryan was telling the truth? On most points, yes. Biden was on some things as well. I thought the debate was even but Biden lost the debate because of his behavior.
> ...


You did say "according to your logic (meaning mine), lying is acceptable...

Which question did I not answer? "How would I like to be in Biden's shoes" ... ? As far a being in a debate with someone repeatedly lying, Biden lied from the beginning with his answer on the attack to the embassy. That was proven with a fact check.

Biden was able to defend himself - what stopped him? The facts probably.

Biden had no self control. Many news commentators have said that very thing. I will repeat his behavior was terrible. I will ask you what other VP candidate behaved in such a manner?

Ryan's smirks, in my opinion, were probably out of disbelief at Biden's behavior . Ryan was in control of himself, whereas Biden was not.

To your last question: No. I am not a pupil, you are not my teacher, I am not writing a school paper. I have done my research, for me, and have decided who(m) I am voting for. All else would be a waste of my time since you have also decided for whom you will vote.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hear ye hear ye: A new edict.
> 
> Only talk to the TROLLS if they are under the bridge that spans the moat.
> 
> Queendom........... what eats trolls?


Oh you,


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > You are obviously ready to assume the risk yourself. Perhaps it is the right answer for you, but not for everyone.
> ...


Indeed I do - You can have your 401K anytime as I have mine and also a pension plan. I liked it better when companies actually valued their employees and believed that pensions retained good workers. Employees used to be proud of their companies and there was mutual respect and loyalty. That's hard to find anymore. Now workers go in and out of companies as quickly as revolving doors and that is a big benefit to the companies. Most employees are long gone before they are even vested in their companies 401K plan and walk away with next to nothing. Who comes out ahead? The company of course. They always do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Regarding Iran pursuing a nuclear weapon. First of all, they must produce sufficient fissionable material. They are not nearly there, but they are trying. The world knows where they are. Secondly, they would have to produce a weapon and test it, no easy task. Thirdly, they would have to deliver this weapon to a target. These are huge problems for Iran.

They are being closely monitored. In addition they must deal with the difficulties imposed by a strict embargo.

It is not an immediate problem, but it should not and will not be ignored......like Social Security......Medicare....Homeland Security etc.

Priorities, please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Regarding embargo: An embargo backed by our allies is a good tool. We can't go it alone, unless we are willing to pay for it all and risk allienating our allies.


Thats right, but we can't keep supply Russia when it is supply Iran. So If the President does not step up and demand and ask other countrys to join in a blockades of these two countrys. We will be at risk as we be all other countrys. The Israel Prime Minster went before the UN and told the other nations that this was going to happen. I for one am praying that other free countrys step up too. Embargo's do not work unless all country do it and neither will blockade. We don't have to go to war. Kennedy did it to Russia, when they were supply Cuba. But Kennedy also worried that we may start world war three. But it is the only step we have left.
If all our allies Suzi agree to this and that is my hope and pray, it will not cost the lost of money or allies. But not all of then want to, as they do not feel or can't afford it with their goverements in financial troubles. Plus you have to understand midddle eastern countrys most at least will go along with Iran, for fear that Iran will strike them next. The only other country other then Russia and China that have nuclear bombs that I know of is Packstin(forgive spelling) and am not sure if they have long range missiles. They have step down from using the bomb on India.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Russia is not a free country. Other than our diplomatic relationship with them, we have little influence. Incidentally, Russia does have usuable nuclear weapons. Might work if we get into a contest with them. It might not.



theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding embargo: An embargo backed by our allies is a good tool. We can't go it alone, unless we are willing to pay for it all and risk allienating our allies.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Joeysomma, what a great experience. I wish I could go to Wittenburg myself :!:


It is Wittenberg - just so you get to the right place.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, we are women.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Regarding Iran pursuing a nuclear weapon. First of all, they must produce sufficient fissionable material. They are not nearly there, but they are trying. The world knows where they are. Secondly, they would have to produce a weapon and test it, no easy task. Thirdly, they would have to deliver this weapon to a target. These are huge problems for Iran.
> 
> They are being closely monitored. In addition they must deal with the difficulties imposed by a strict embargo.
> 
> ...


Suzi they are not being monitored as much as you may think they will not allow the UN inspector into their country any more. Plus Russia can send over things we do not know about. Even the drones sent over there can not detect what they have as all of the building are enclosed. They already have sufficient fissionable material, they keep saying it's for nuclear power, no one beleives that, as I said they have Russia backing them, and as Russia already has a nuclear arsonal, they are passing that on to Iran. That has been proven and has been on the news also. Russia and other countries not our allies are not in with the embargo. Home land security can not stop a nuclear attack.
Yes we do have a lot to worry about in this country and I agree we will have to solve them too. But first we will have to make sure we are safe, from other counties too. We have no chose any more. I am not trying to scare anyone, or day dooms day is about to happen I am telling you what is happening and will happen down the road. I really wish JFK was still with us, he carried the load and went through it, and would be able to help us see that , and lead us through.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see things differently, but I value your thoughts. Thank you.



theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding Iran pursuing a nuclear weapon. First of all, they must produce sufficient fissionable material. They are not nearly there, but they are trying. The world knows where they are. Secondly, they would have to produce a weapon and test it, no easy task. Thirdly, they would have to deliver this weapon to a target. These are huge problems for Iran.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I see things differently, but I value your thoughts. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome Suzi it nice to just have a talk without name calling and listen to both sides. And thank you too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Theyarnlady, I agree 100%.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding Iran pursuing a nuclear weapon. First of all, they must produce sufficient fissionable material. They are not nearly there, but they are trying. The world knows where they are. Secondly, they would have to produce a weapon and test it, no easy task. Thirdly, they would have to deliver this weapon to a target. These are huge problems for Iran.
> ...


theyarnlady
Which ones of all of the other countries on this earth appointed us
to be the world leader and police? None.
Let us clean up our own mess before we focus on the problems of others.
We do well if we use Diplomacy effectively.
It brings many more poeple to our side.

Ever keep tab on how many people get shot in the USA
every year and year after year?
We have plenty of terror within our country to worry about.
Just yesterday someone shot into an Obama election office.
Now who was that, some nice person or a terrorist?

Stop pointing fingers at others, we have plenty of dung to
shovel.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma, if you die before you retire, it's not your problem anymore.

What if you live?
What if you take loans from your 401k? Leave the company
before your loan is paid off? If you are under 55, you
must pay a sizable penalty plus taxes on the money.
What if you leave the company and decide to use the money
now? Same taxes and penalty if you are under 55.
What if you out-live your money? People are frequently retired
for 30 years or more now.
What if you get scared by the scuttlebutt and redeem at 
the wrong time? Get back into the market at the 
wrong time? Pay too much in expenses?
I'm sure I could come up with more.



ConanO'K said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


I was not going to answer you, but just keep bury your head in the sand, you are oh whats the use.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very interesting discussion, joeysomma. There are indeed many things to consider.

You are correct that the vested amount is the company's match. . .Your family does not automatically receive your 401k if you die. Make sure you list current wishes for beneficiaries. The age 55 allows some exceptions for substantially equal periodic payments.

I'm sure you know this, but I thought I would list it in case someone else had questions.

I guess all this proves is the fact that it's very complicated. I worry that many, many people may lose.....at a time when they have so little safety net.



joeysomma said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

4 more years of Obama means increased taxes for almost everyone. Can't wait to see my IRS bill next year. Can't wait to see gas prices. Can't wait for another 20% increase in my health insurance premiums. Can't wait to see more attacks on the Catholic Church. Can't see how much more the middle class looses; I mean what is another $4000 less to spend on food each year. Can't wait to see what other company drops full time workers to part time workers because of Obamacare (so far Home Depot, Red Lobster, Olive Garden..)

Hummmm how many murders in Detroit and Chicago this weekend? Proof Federal Government programs do not work.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > When did the ignorant trolls take over this site
> ...


ConLilyK, you kept anyone's views deleted that you did like on your site so you shut it down and came to this site with some of your loyal followers.

You should turn over a "new" leaf as your words are getting old and uncalled for on this site. Get your own managed site again and leave this one alone.

We can talk about recipes if we want so if you don't enjoy that sort of conversation then take your "leaves" and go elsewhere.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Oh, Ingried you have a "ghost" writer again as your usual short sentences were long in this quote.

How are you my dear--have a good day of resting, drinking tea and eating chocolates? I promised a return so "I'm Home!"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Besides the brisket with onions, potatoes, carrots and celery in one pot, how about fresh salmon with vegetables done in the oven in 30 minutes?
> 
> Clinton left us with a strong economy and stock market which gave a strong boost to the middle classes' net worth. The country also had a surplus rather than a deficit.
> 
> (I just thought the recipes might get your attention.)


Your recipes sound interesting tell us more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Janeway how did your day go? Did you have fun what did you buy??


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Joey - I know you pride yourself on your vast knowledge which is dubious at best, all I heard is blah blah blah. I got nothing wrong my dear and I didn't ask for any free advice from you. You know what they say about free advice and it's worth don't you. All I said was what my preference was and I was fortunate to have both but I will repeat a pension is my preference.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleS, you are very close to what I was taught in World History in school; however, it still is not what was drilled into my head.

I will reveal who it is so you can "google" this person to see if it is true what was in our world history books.

Surprise, it was Henry VIII. He wanted his marriage annuled so he could marry again (Ann)and the Catholic Priest said no and Henry thought they had too much control so he ordered all bibles be printed in English for all to learn to read as the Catholic Bibles were written in Latin. Most people in England could not read Latin.

If memory serves me correctly, he beheaded wife #1 married Ann Broylin (not sure of spelling) and when she did not produce any male children, he also beheaded Ann (There are books about Ann of a Thousand Days) and married a third wife.

Ann's daughter Elizabeth I ruled for over 40 years after her half sister died of a stomach tumor. England became very rich under the rule of Queen Elizabeth I. Today,England's Queen Elizabeth should be known as Elizabeth II.

Elizabeth II became Queen of England after her brother left England to marry a divorced woman. They lived in Canada until they both died. Elizabeth II was a young woman when she became Queen of England.

Now, I wonder how does Charles thinks he can be King of England as he divorced Lady Di and married divorced Camilla? They probably will change the century old rules for darling Charles to become King.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Janeway how did your day go? Did you have fun what did you buy??


Yes, I had a very enjoyable day. I only bought a kitchen towel that has a "rooster" on it as I have my kitchen decorated with chickens. It threatened rain but we got home before the rain started. More rain tomorrow just in time for church so guess I will get wet!

How was your day?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Joeysomma, what a great experience. I wish I could go to Wittenburg myself :!:
> ...


Oh, Ingried, my dear does it really matter if she spelled Wittenburg/berg correctly. Why correct her as she is on your side my dear or are you becoming confused with all the messages that you cannot keep them straight.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Trolls are delicious or so I have been told but we are very very clever and hard to catch. We are also very witty and intelligent and honest, some may say to a fault. We just want the world to be properly cared for and respected and we do so enjoy frivolity and good reparte'. Are you up for it?


Oh, ConLilyK, I would just set a trap and catch a lot of Trolls! I think barbeque would be tasty to go with a cup of squash soup.

You could easily care for your "lot" back in your managed site. Why not go back home where you might be wanted?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hear ye hear ye: A new edict.
> 
> Only talk to the TROLLS if they are under the bridge that spans the moat.
> 
> Queendom........... what eats trolls?


I hear you Queen, but some of the Trolls have ruffled my feathers and slung dung on my Pradas. I must wipe them clean!

Sorry, will try to do better. Any fish in the moat? I love fish to go with barbequed Trolls. Please may I?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Oh and we don't believe in monarchs as we believe we are all equal and we don't wear silly clothing or perfume we are born beautiful and smell like a fragrant forest with just a touch of musk.


Oh, ConLilyK, I love the smell of the forest. It is a refreshing place to be with mother Earth! You should try it sometimes as maybe your temperment will improve.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Andrea - I guess they can't answer questions so they ran away. Please bring me some cookies when you come to MN.
> Maybe, it got too hot in the kitchen with your oven on. See you later ladies and have a fun day in KP. All the talk about food does make me want something to eat.


Oh, dear CoLK, the kitchen has not heated up to much just making cookies. Were you implying we have left because of the heat? Shame on you. Nothing is too hot for us.

Andrea, your cookies look delicious could you send one to me?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Janeway
Having trouble with short sentences? Used to useless rambling I guess. If you want to read a Story, read Shakespeare.

You guessed it, we enjoyed an outing into the countryside,
stopped for a pleasant chat with old friends and had some Crambambulie with hot apple pie and freshly whipped cream. 
It's a wonderful life.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


So Ingried, what is crambambulie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


I wonder if the family is worried about the British accent still??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Janeway how did your day go? Did you have fun what did you buy??
> ...


Just reading alot. Found the three sisters on site you would swear they were one person they are so a like. They all figure out how to get on site with different email address, and get on at the same time. I was reading their post. Trouble with the being on at the same time they have not figured out how to post together. But am sure they will get on to that soon. One even got called out on her profile as all she put was N/A., she is the funny one she deliberately miss spelled her words, she is so funny, the other two are about the same as hobbies go. Just very interesting ladys.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, to start, most of the World and US history that has been taught in at least the last 60 years in American public schools is nothing but baloney. Historical truth has long been sacrificed for a variety of reasons and I can only suggest you do your own research. We have a long, complex history to look at and it is nearly impossible to address that here without driving our fellow members of this topic crazy. 

Prince Charles is probably no one's darling when it comes to who will suceed Elizabeth II. Camilla will not be a Queen. Like Queen Elizabeth II's husband, she may become the Princess Consort, but may not even rise to that height, titlewise. 

The royal family has done some very fast catching up when it comes to divorce, and the marriages of those in close succession to the throne with divorcees and commoners, as Prince William did. Queen Elizabeth II will never abdicate in favor of Prince Charles or Prince William. However, it wouldn't surprise me if Prince Charles became King and abdicated in favor of Prince William if he, Charles, found himself too old, frail or facing significant mental incapacity to continue as King of England. He's already 64. What if Elizabeth II lives another 10, 15 or 20 years? Think how old Prince Charles might be if/when he becomes King. Prince Charles could even die before Queen Elizabeth II does.

To quote Wikipedia again, "both Kings Henry the VII and VIII were involved in the process of getting the Bible printed in English. THEY STILL DIDN'T ACCOMPLISH WHAT WILLIAM TYNDALE AND KING JAMES I DID WHEN IT COMES TO THE AVAILABILITY OF BIBLES PRINTED IN ENGLISH.

The history of the Church of England has its origins in the last five years of the 6th century in the Anglo-Saxon Kingdom of Kent, and the Gregorian mission of Saint Augustine. The Church of England emphasises continuity through apostolic succession and traditionally looks to these early events for its origins rather than to the changes brought about by the English Reformation. Events such as Henry VIII's schism with the Roman Catholic Church or the excommunication of Elizabeth I or the wider Reformation in mainland Europe all contributed to the development of the Church of England as it is now established, but are regarded as a continuation of the arrival of the One, Holy, Catholic, and Apostolic Church to the British."

Today's Queen Elizabeth is known as Queen Elizabeth II and has been since her coronation. 

You see what I mean about how long it could take to give even the shortest versions of so much of world history, and don't even get me started on how difficult it would be to condense US history into something any member of this topic would want to wade through.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


theyarnlady
Time you read exactly what was written. It was never stated that anyone is 'worried 'about me getting my British accent back. Everyone loves my accent with is actually a mixture of many tongues.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway
Those cookies are to die for. I use the recipe from Cook's Illustrated. I would love it if we could have cookies every night for dinner because that's what I like to make. Too bad butter and sugar aren't nutritious. Cooking meals isn't as much fun as making cookies.
Have you had success in posting a photo? Once we upgraded to OS 6 it worked well.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


Janeway
Yes, is does matter very much.

Is it possible at all for you to ever be decent?
Why always show your "poor" side?

Someone responded that they would like to go there and I thought that just in case they have an opportunity to do so or perhaps want to get some Internet information regarding the
Town, I give them the correct spelling.
Martin Luther pinned the Thesis' onto the doors of the
Schlosskirche zu Wittenberg. Been there many times.
Lovely place in pretty surroundings.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


A hot mixed fruit cider drink with burning sugar dripping into it.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Joeysomma

Since you need to go on nitpicking, I shall oblige.
Can't quite understand your first sentence ".......you missed it, so did you".

At the time of Martin Luther is was spelled Whittenberg/Whittenbergh but long since it is Wittenberg.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Seattle Soul
> 
> I think it was Queen Elizabeth II's father's brother that abdicated the throne so he could marry divorced Wallace Simpson. Then Queen Elizabth II's father died and she became queen at a very young age. I think she only had one sister Margaret Rose.
> 
> ...


You are correct Joeysomma - His brother was King Edward the VIII and he gave up the throne for Wallis Simpson, who was an American Divorcee. The lived in France and were never accepted by the Royal Family until just before he died. King George the VI was Queen Elizabeth and Princess Margaret Rose's Father. He was the King that was featured in the Movie 
the King's speech which won an acadamey award. This past year there was a huge change made in the matter of Royal Titles. A princess may become queen if she is the oldest child, where before a woman only could become Queen if there were no Male Children. So it should be as three Great Queens, Elizabeth the 1st, Victoria and this Queen Elizabeth have been the best Monarchs of all throughout British History.

Oh it is now okay for a divorced person (Prince Charles} to ascend the British throne. I am not sure when it was changed, but as it caused such a split in the Royal family when Elizabeth's father was appointed King and as divorce is so much more accepted, I imagine that was the reason.

By the way, King Edward who abdicated for Wallis Simpson, was considered very pro Nazi - and his brother who became King and his wife Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother who lived to l0l were considered heroes as they refused to leave London, nor would they send their children (Elizabeth and Margaret Rose) from London for safety. They said if the British people had to live in the Bombings they would too. When Buckingham Palace was bombed Elizabeth's mother said she was rather relieved as now she could look at the other Londoners in the eye as the city was being bombed constantly.

Designer

Designer


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Joeysomma, Designer1234 makes some remarks above that I haven't made here and are quite true. What she said is also very interesting. George VI and his wife, also a Queen Elizabeth, were very greatly admired for their conduct during WWII. We are most familiar with Queen Elizabeth's mother as the "Queen Mum".

You're right about King Edward the VIII. His father was King George V who had a large family and many sons, but what with one thing and another Elizabeth's father became 2nd in the line of succession. After King Edward abdicated to marry Wallace Simpson, King Edward VIII's brother suceeded to the throne as King George VI. Edward VIII was king for less that a year, and already had an intimate relationship with Wallace Simpson. Edward was King of England from January 20th to December 11th of 1936, the day he abdicated and less than a year.

When King Edward VIII abdicated, his mother, the Church of England and Parliament all had a very different view about any British monarch marrying someone who had been divorced. It was completely impossible that Edward VIII would have been allowed to marry Simpson and continue to be King of England He was forced to make a choice and he chose marriage over kingship.

George the VI died in 1952, when Elizabeth was 26 years old. She became Queen Elizabeth II, and has reigned ever since. She recently celebrated her Diamond Jubilee (60th anniversary) as Queen of England.

The movie,"The King's Speech" gives a pretty historically accurate depiction of George VI's speech problem and his reluctance to become King. It also does a good job of depicting Edward VIII and Wallace Simpson.

If you're old enough, you may remember the Mike Douglas talk show. Several times the elderly Duke and Duchess of Windsor (the former King Edward VIII and the former Wallace Simpson) made guest appearances. The Duke of Windsor died in 1974, and the Duchess died in 1986.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ingried--I looked it up and it appears there are many variations of this. It looks pretty good.


Krambambuli

10-12 glasses 

Ingredients
1 ½ l boiling water
3 tbsp tea leaves
1 bottle red wine
Juice and zest of 1 lemon
2 cinnamon sticks
250 g Dansukker Cane Sugar Cubes
2 ½ dl cognac


Place the tea leaves in a saucepan and pour on the boiling water. Leave to brew for 5 minutes. Bring the red wine, cinnamon sticks, lemon juice and zest to the boil. Mix all the ingredients together. Strain and discard the cinnamon and tea leaves. Place the sugar cubes in a sieve or strainer over the saucepan, pour the cognac over the sugar cubes and set light to them. Once the sugar has melted, the krambambuli is ready to serve.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just another bit of history -- Did you know that the US invaded Canada in 1812
and the British and Canadian Armies won that war? I imagine there are quite a few Canadians not aware of that fact either. It is called the War of l812 in Canada. It was OUR war of Independence. Just think if you guys had won, I would be even more worried about the American Election! ( I am not trying to 
be nasty ) I think it is one of the reasons I am so interested. There but for the Grace of God go I, as my dad used to say. That is not meant as an insult to anyone.. It is interesting in my opinion.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Now we know why Andrea makes no sense

I am sorry, but I must state my royal opinion. I do not buy any of this recipe sharing garbage. I think we should meet at the Royal kitchen where good friends are welcome and the troll alarm is on to protect us from poison. I will have the scribe make us all copies on royal parchment and I will sign all the lithographs as a wonderful remembrance of our friendships.

NTA

Hail to me


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Joesomma, I had to look some of that stuff up myself to be sure of the dates and a few details. I think some of you are just trying to see how long an answer to a question you can get me to make :!: :thumbup: I can and have been known to go on and on about something, friends, so be careful what you unleash.LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is a quarter, call someone that cares what you say Camille. 

Yarny just posted that Hillary is leaving in 2 months. If this is true, happy happy joy joy


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovethelake, there are no trolls in the royal kitchen. When trolls enter the royal kitchen, the curse laid on them by some wicked wizard or witch ends and they turn into people who like to cook and exchange recipes. I made this up but even if I have to figure out how to be a good witch, the kitchen shall remain troll free. The real problem will be with all the people who want to crowd into the kitchen "just for a little taste".


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Now we know why Andrea makes no sense
> 
> I am sorry, but I must state my royal opinion. I do not buy any of this recipe sharing garbage. I think we should meet at the Royal kitchen where good friends are welcome and the troll alarm is on to protect us from poison. I will have the scribe make us all copies on royal parchment and I will sign all the lithographs as a wonderful remembrance of our friendships.
> 
> ...


Be well, safe, happy and peaceful. Love your signature line, lakelady


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is a quarter, call someone that cares what you say Camille.
> 
> Yarny just posted that Hillary is leaving in 2 months. If this is true, happy happy joy joy


I think that when she was appointed (for appeasement purposes) as Sec. of State, I remember her saying she would only do it for one term. As much as she and Bill hate Obozo, I'm sure it's seemed more like 24 than 4 years. 
BTW, if she takes the hit for the Benghazi affair, you can be sure that Obozo will be the victim of an "October surprise". Obviously, that's the reason it taking so long to have an "investigation". I think it's a futile effort....most of the cat has been let out of the bag. Thank you Mr. Nordstrom, for telling the truth!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234, evidence of the burning of the White House in 1812 still exists on timbers that remained sound enough to build on. Nope, we sure didn't come out very well when we tried to invade Canada.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is a quarter, call someone that cares what you say Camille.
> 
> Yarny just posted that Hillary is leaving in 2 months. If this is true, happy happy joy joy


No she is leave at the end of next month it was on the fox news tonight . Gee , isn't taht something elected or not she is out of there, makes one wonder doesn't it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovethelake, just hold onto that quarter 'til some good smells come wafting out of my kitchen.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good heavens I thought that everyone was actually being nice to each other. 

What are all of you going to do after the election - I just spent some time here reading the silly posts about your" Court:and you know what. I think it is possible that some of you could like each other. There are even some civil posts from most of you. 

I know that I have made a couple of Conservative friends that I really like and the feeling is mutual. We agree to disagree and talk about knitting. works well and we like each other. I won't name names as I don't want to embarrass anyone, but it is nice --- why don't you all try it. 

As far as the Queen Mum is concerned -- if you get a kick out of 
sarcasm and playing the game, good on ya! Arrogance, even in jokes 
is fun to watch and read. You do do that very well. I am afraid I wouldn't want to be in your court though. I stopped playing princess about 50 years ago with my sister and our friends. To each his own.

Anyway, I hope that once the election is over, whatever side wins, that you can all start to work together - it will be very interesting but I Pray that it happens. Maybe you could stop the nastiness and start some niceness???

Once again, I wish you all well.

Once you are all back knitting and visiting and being nice, drop by our workshops and take some classes and have fun. I do appreciate it that 
rarely have any of you been unkind to me. I imagine it is because I don't have a vested interest in the election. Some of you have listened to me trying
to have a conversation, some of you haven't,which is your right. I have 
stayed away most of the time as I got tired of the same old insults on both sides which are exactly the same as the insults I read when I first got interested in your election. On both sides. Thanks for treating me 
with respect, I wish you could treat each other that way. Shirley

I am talking about all of you. Guess I am on Everyones list now. Shirley


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Yes Yarnlady Please tell us what Romney would do. Does he have a plan for how he would handle foreign policy in regards to Iran and if so what is it. If he has a better idea that would be wonderful.


Wouldnt it be something to hear exactly what Obama's plans are both foreign and domestic. I have not a clue what is promised for the next 4 years under the Obama team other than to do nothing on SS, Medicare, jobs, Libya and the economy. I know Obamacare will decrease care, while costs and taxes increase greatly.

The only reason Conan keeps asking what R/R plans are is Obama declared everything he was going to do yet he did not keep one promise. R/R refuse to make promises they won't keep and will work their policies that they have discussed continually except Conan only listens to the left media that never show Romney and his speeches so how would she know anything about him. R/R discussed their plans in both debates and neither Dem responded inkind because their record is indefensible.

Obama has no plans other than to increase dependency on the govt and UN control of America.

If you review the fact checkers on the VP debate Biden's lies were tenfold over Ryan's and also much more extreme. Conan would not read those facts either from a non biased source. Can you imagine that Bideninterruptis is one person removed from the Presidency? I'd feel safer with a whoopee cushion.

We get lies and cover ups from Obama, no foreign or domestic policies only failed ones and nothing more.

Conan cannot answer one question on who is to blame for Libya so she only asks about everything but.

Disgraceful.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Shirley, I feel like I've made a couple of friends here, too. Yes, there are things we'll never agree about. There is also a lot to share and people here to share with.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I do appreciate it that you accept what I wrote as truth Seattle.
As I lived through the war and everything that happened then and since and as I am a member of the Commonwealth , I appreciate it that you acknowledge my post as being correct.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> How would you stop Russia from sending aid, Yarnlady? Does Romney have a plan that will work other than sanctions and embargo?


I believe it is time for Conan to enlighten all with Obama's plans and the facts rather than her insistence on facts on Romney. Seeing Obama makes tons of promises I'd like to hear his plans and facts rather than Conan's opinions and lies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a quarter, call someone that cares what you say Camille.
> ...


gee why didn't you tell me she was leave. They had a former CIA agent talking about how after an incend in Africa he and his men were deployed with in 8 hours and he did not know why they were not in Libya. Also com. on the Cole ship said that what happen on the ship was the same as what happen at the embassy. Some other col said that the White house know the men who did it and nothing is being done to catch them. This is coming on fast. But also one said they do not want this to get out or are trying to hush it up till after the elections.

Oh and really excited 2016 is out on cd have to get it. yeah


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Trolls are delicious or so I have been told but we are very very clever and hard to catch. We are also very witty and intelligent and honest, some may say to a fault. We just want the world to be properly cared for and respected and we do so enjoy frivolity and good reparte'. Are you up for it?


I think I'm going to puke.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Regarding embargo: An embargo backed by our allies is a good tool. We can't go it alone, unless we are willing to pay for it all and risk allienating our allies.


You mean like Obama alienated Israel?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


What I don't understand is how a CNN reporter could have gotten into the compound and left with Amb. Stevens's journal and yet it was "too dangerous" for the FBI to go in and conduct an investigation. I'm guessing they won't be able to start any "investigating" until the morning of Nov. 7th


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Trolls are delicious or so I have been told but we are very very clever and hard to catch. We are also very witty and intelligent and honest, some may say to a fault. We just want the world to be properly cared for and respected and we do so enjoy frivolity and good reparte'. Are you up for it?
> ...


Almost as bad as cucumber/melon bodywash, No??? :O)


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Ingried--I looked it up and it appears there are many variations of this. It looks pretty good.
> 
> Krambambuli
> 
> ...


alcameron
You got the basics.
I have grown up with it. The grown-ups made it with Red Wine
pretty much the ingredients you listed and topped it with a shot of Cognak and then took a Sugar Cone (about 6" tall) and lit it
and let the hot sugar drip into it and set the drink on fire.
Some People heat the ingredients in the Wine, not Water.
Wonderful drink on a cold night.

For children we used Cider from mixed fruits, the other ingredients and dripped hot Sugar into it. Sometimes we topped it with whipped cream and graded some dark chocolate on top of it.

Actually I tried it with hot Dr. Pepper, the other ingredients, some Cognak and the Sugar. I like it.

We heat the ingredients in Wine or Cider, pour it into individual glasses through a strainer, top with Cognak, drip the Sugar and set it on fire.

Today we had it with Cider. Our preferred taste.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


On this i think you are right. But then on foxs the commandor of the cole said that what happen before Clinton elections it was hush until after his election. That is something I never knew.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Yarnie, have you seen it yet? I haven't.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I am completely offended that snoozi suzi thinks the US has no influence on the world stage especially with Russia. If that was true why did Obama make a deal to get in Russia's pocket after he is 'reelected' according to his hot mike blurb? 

The USA is extraordinary and excels and is the worlds super power with the best military second to none. Get used to it suzi and never apologize for America.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Joeysomma. You are correct, Conan has no idea what you were talking about so she just told you off as usual in her arrogant way.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Yarnie, I refused to see that movie as I refused to spend my money to learn more about someone I knew enough about, didn't like what I knew, and didn't want to learn anymore not to like.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Yarnie, I refused to see that movie as I couldn't spend my money to learn more about someone I knew enough about, didn't like what I knew, and didn't want to learn anymore not to like.


Good point!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf, I am completely offended. As usual, you are deluded.

First of all, I said that the only influence we have on Russia is based on our relationship with them. That's not going to move mountains, but it's something. Eavesdrop if you wish (I enjoyed Romney's 47% secret speech, one of the few times I've ever seen his convictions.)

I have no wish or right to apologize for America.

I would be careful about bragging. Oh, bullies brag all the time. Silly but true. (Yes, I think of you as a bully. You repeat things over and over and expect everyone to agree with you. You call people names in an attempt to intimidate them. You manipulate your acquaintenances to back you up. ) I am not impressed. Just my opinion, of course.



Cherf said:


> I am completely offended that snoozi suzi thinks the US has no influence on the world stage especially with Russia. If that was true why did Obama make a deal to get in Russia's pocket after he is 'reelected' according to his hot mike blurb?
> 
> The USA is extraordinary and excels and is the worlds super power with the best military second to none. Get used to it suzi and never apologize for America.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Cherf, As usual, you are deluded.
> 
> First of all, I said that the only influence we have on Russia is based on our relationship with them. That's not going to move mountains, but it's something. Eavesdrop if you wish (I enjoyed Romney's 47% secret speech, one of the few times I've ever seen his convictions.)
> 
> ...


Be careful, cherf! You're on the road to being the "lucky" recipient of a nasty PM!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

OBAMA CAMPAIGN SHAKE DOWN EMAIL
Talk about GREED, not to even mention CREEPY. These people are really getting desperate!

http://weaselzippers.us/2012/10/13/obama-campaign-email-weve-reviewed-your-records-why-havent-you-given-us-any-money/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I've tried to read through this thread. Synopsis: Ignorant and proud of it.


All that time wasted reading - don't you hate when that happens?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I've tried to read through this thread. Synopsis: Ignorant and proud of it.


To quote your byline, "Protect me from the things I THINK I know."


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Cherf
> You repeat things over and over and expect everyone to agree with you.


Have I said that anyone who votes for Obama is one of the dumbest and most uninformed person I could know? I forget if I've said so yet ..


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


Cherf....please start repeating yourself!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried to read through this thread. Synopsis: Ignorant and proud of it.
> ...


Snort! Hurray for the BHs!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you tried no-bake cookies? Chocolate oatmeal?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, As usual, you are deluded.
> ...


Right on, Cherf! And I hope we keep it that way.

:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Huh? What's everybody talking about? Cherf - could you run that by me again, please?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf, I'm not sure it's decipherable. The Progs are so confused and confusing that we're going in circles here. I think we should just pretend they don't exist since they don't serve any useful purpose anyway. :O)


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


Cherf
I vote with pride for President Barack Obama.

Liars are also cheaters as has always been known and we do not need those in our house the White House.
Romney exposed himself to be well experienced with lying and cheating.
Only cheaters put their mony in foreign banks.
Only cheaters do not want to show their Tax Returns.
And that is a Man who points his finger at 47% of us. What a
Prince, what a Jewel.

160 more People are losing their jobs on November 5th due to a Bain company shipping their jobs to China.
When the Chinese people came in to be trained by OUR people, the American Flag was removed and the Chinese Flag raised and
remained until the Chinese left. 
Now that is Patriotism, that is looking out for Americans.

What it is is spitting into the face of those who made the company what it is.

Be proud folks, be proud to support such an evil Man.
Where is your heart for your fellow Americans?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, here I am, dumb and uninformed about some things, but I can't underestimate the power and glory of this country. I think I can remember most of the important events of the last 50 years. Our government, whether Republican or Democrat, has done good and made messes. I don't think there's ever been an administration that was free of scandal, subject to misinformation from agencies they had every right to trust, or that didn't make some major errors. Government is run by people (big surprise, not!) and people are never perfect. What's going to happen next? More of the same. In these times, whether we agree with each other or not, our partriotism is as necessary as the air we breathe. We're the leaders of the free world and have been since WWII. I don't expect that to change any time soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good heavens I thought that everyone was actually being nice to each other.
> 
> What are all of you going to do after the election - I just spent some time here reading the silly posts about your" Court:and you know what. I think it is possible that some of you could like each other. There are even some civil posts from most of you.
> 
> ...


You won't embarrass me Shirley . I tell everyone we are friends. :-D


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Well, here I am, dumb and uninformed about some things, but I can't underestimate the power and glory of this country. I think I can remember most of the important events of the last 50 years. Our government, whether Republican or Democrat, has done good and made messes. I don't think there's ever been an administration that was free of scandal, subject to misinformation from agencies they had every right to trust, or that didn't make some major errors. Government is run by people (big surprise, not!) and people are never perfect. What's going to happen next? More of the same. In these times, whether we agree with each other or not, our partriotism is as necessary as the air we breathe. We're the leaders of the free world and have been since WWII. I don't expect that to change any time soon.


I agree!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Ingried, I appreciate your quote. I think they want us to repeat everything, but that sounds rude to me. What do you think? I'd appreciate your opinion. Thank you.



Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In my opinion, we're missing the cooperation and concensus that could make us truly great. How many times have I heard that the GOP wants President Obama to lose more than they wish the USA to win? I wish I didn't believe that.



SeattleSoul said:


> Well, here I am, dumb and uninformed about some things, but I can't underestimate the power and glory of this country. I think I can remember most of the important events of the last 50 years. Our government, whether Republican or Democrat, has done good and made messes. I don't think there's ever been an administration that was free of scandal, subject to misinformation from agencies they had every right to trust, or that didn't make some major errors. Government is run by people (big surprise, not!) and people are never perfect. What's going to happen next? More of the same. In these times, whether we agree with each other or not, our partriotism is as necessary as the air we breathe. We're the leaders of the free world and have been since WWII. I don't expect that to change any time soon.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, Bydie.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Regarding Iran pursuing a nuclear weapon. First of all, they must produce sufficient fissionable material. They are not nearly there, but they are trying. The world knows where they are. Secondly, they would have to produce a weapon and test it, no easy task. Thirdly, they would have to deliver this weapon to a target. These are huge problems for Iran.
> 
> They are being closely monitored. In addition they must deal with the difficulties imposed by a strict embargo.
> 
> ...


A lot depends on how much 'help' Iran receives. They do not have to 'invent the wheel'---just beg, borrow, steal, trade or buy what they lack, either in knowledge or material or both. They do have like-minded associates, after all.

How closely are we able to monitor them, really? If you lived in Israel, how confident would you be that Iran is "not nearly there"? How safe would you want your family to be?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Janeway
> Those cookies are to die for. I use the recipe from Cook's Illustrated. I would love it if we could have cookies every night for dinner because that's what I like to make. Too bad butter and sugar aren't nutritious. Cooking meals isn't as much fun as making cookies.
> Have you had success in posting a photo? Once we upgraded to OS 6 it worked well.


Aren't the four basic food groups potatoes, salt, sugar and butter?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried--I looked it up and it appears there are many variations of this. It looks pretty good.
> ...


The flaming version sounds like it would be impressive visually, but I'd prefer the kiddie recipe, personally.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Lovethelake, there are no trolls in the royal kitchen. When trolls enter the royal kitchen, the curse laid on them by some wicked wizard or witch ends and they turn into people who like to cook and exchange recipes. I made this up but even if I have to figure out how to be a good witch, the kitchen shall remain troll free. The real problem will be with all the people who want to crowd into the kitchen "just for a little taste".


You have no idea what is in the Royal kitchen, since you have never been invited, nor will be in any foreseeable future. So please stop trying to convince others that you have the privilege of being a BH. Go concoct your 'treats' with the Occupy Wall Street people, might be more at home there. And since they don't work, think of it as a donation.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Lovethelake, there are no trolls in the royal kitchen. When trolls enter the royal kitchen, the curse laid on them by some wicked wizard or witch ends and they turn into people who like to cook and exchange recipes. I made this up but even if I have to figure out how to be a good witch, the kitchen shall remain troll free. The real problem will be with all the people who want to crowd into the kitchen "just for a little taste".
> ...


Snort!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


BTW, I can hardly imagine those treats are edible. That's the same picture of the same cookies that was posted on the "secret" Prog thread about a month ago. Just like their arguments, their cookies are also stale.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

QUOTE OF THE DAY:

"Nothing great has ever been achieved except by those who dared believe something inside them was superior to circumstances". Bruce Barton


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

According to my observation, with every other president to date, the buck has stopped at the Oval Office desk . It now sits on Obo's desk, but he's absent. He's on the campaign trail telling us and the world at large that he hasn't a clue what's going on - anywhere. He's doing now what he did in the senate: that is, calling in "absent". The problem is, it's no longer working. 

So far he's blamed Bush, the tsumani in Japan, Big Bird, and Romney (for the death of the steel worker Joe Soptic's wife and now for the deaths in Benghazi). Do you suppose Hillary will be next to take the hit? I don't think so. "He's messin' with the bull and he's gonna get the horns"


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Lovethelake:
Good to hear from you and I hope you Father is healing well and feeling better. Get back home safely today.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

We are celebrating Grand Darling, Ivy's 5th birthday today. Must prepare for the party. I am going to make some REAL cookies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


No that is why i want to get the CD, if anything after seeing it can pass it along to others who need to see it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> We are celebrating Grand Darling, Ivy's 5th birthday today. Must prepare for the party. I am going to make some REAL cookies.


Oh Bydie what a beautiful girl, Gee you have a treasure load of the beautiful girls.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> We are celebrating Grand Darling, Ivy's 5th birthday today. Must prepare for the party. I am going to make some REAL cookies.


Bydie

Your grandaughter is a beauty. HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO IVY!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> According to my observation, with every other president to date, the buck has stopped at the Oval Office desk . It now sits on Obo's desk, but he's absent. He's on the campaign trail telling us and the world at large that he hasn't a clue what's going on - anywhere. He's doing now what he did in the senate: that is, calling in "absent". The problem is, it's no longer working.
> 
> So far he's blamed Bush, the tsumani in Japan, Big Bird, and Romney (for the death of the steel worker Joe Soptic's wife and now for the deaths in Benghazi). Do you suppose Hillary will be next to take the hit? I don't think so. "He's messin' with the bull and he's gonna get the horns"


I agree, but as for Hillary wonder if she leave she will lose excutive privilege and will have to tell the commitee investagating the truth. Of course youo notice her leaving after the elections.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> QUOTE OF THE DAY:
> 
> "Nothing great has ever been achieved except by those who dared believe something inside them was superior to circumstances". Bruce Barton


good one thanks Bydie. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


ha ha, got ya yippie did it on purpose to get you, have succeed. Just wanted to see your reaction. I had fun to bad you didn't.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovethelake, I don't know what a BH is. Just another example of how dumb I am. If you wouldn't mind, please tell me what BH means. I am still working on my first cup of coffee and have no brainpower right now. Whether I support the Occupy movement or not, they've engaged in violence. That takes them right off my list of what I'll go out and demonstrate for. No cookies for them, for sure.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, Bydie.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the snort, Bydie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> We are celebrating Grand Darling, Ivy's 5th birthday today. Must prepare for the party. I am going to make some REAL cookies.


Sis you have the most beautiful ggirls! Wow!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


theyarnlady

If you can do things on purpose, try to write better or is your writing purposely poor. Why always excuses when it comes to that?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ah love you too. Cognac


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Theyarnlady, consider the source if anyone makes fun of how you write and just keep on keeping on..


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf, I'm not sure it's decipherable. The Progs are so confused and confusing that we're going in circles here. I think we should just pretend they don't exist since they don't serve any useful purpose anyway. :O)


Hi, Bydie. I have noticed that sometimes these posts are just insults. No topic, just telling someone you're stupid or lazy or funny-looking or ignorant or too short or too tall or your hair is a mess and I don't like your shoes! Waste of time.

Life is too short wasting it by trying to make someone else feel bad. Come on - everyone knows that 's not nice.
Bonnie


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Theyarnlady, consider the source if anyone makes fun of how you write and just keep on keeping on..


SeattleSoul
The barrel was on overload from insults thrown at me, time for me to unload.

They can dish it out but oh weh if one gets in their direction,
they swarm with their stingers out once again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Three points in response to Snoozi_ Suzi's assessment of the nuclear threat:
1. If Iran claims to be three years, from a nuclear weapon, they are one year away. They will always be closer than they reveal so they can catch us still planning, rather than having, a defense. 
2. First and foremost, we must secure our country. We need energy independence (achievable) and a strong military DEFENSE (not offense). Social programs will be of little importance and/or will change drastically if we are struck by a nuclear weapon.
3. We must take the threat of nuclear, biological, and chemical weapons very seriously because - one strike on our soil will change all our lives completely. If we think 9/11 was a dreadful and tragic shock that is resonating still today, imagine the devastation of these other horrifying weapons. One strike - that's all. 
Bonnie


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

A Bully Is A Bully (same as a sin is a sin), so no matter how it's sugar coated, a bully is still a bully.

I find it very hard to believe that a person who comes to another group / post for the sole purpose of stirring the pot, is a person who has never said a curse word in their life.........using curse words are a form of hatred and so is bullying / pot stirring......they go hand in hand.

We had our own little thing going here with this topic and we were infiltrated by some hateful people. Maybe it wasn't 'as hateful' in the beginning but it didn't take long to turn into some hateful conversations and it looks like we (the group of ladies that I am participating with) are the ones who are being attacked............but we are handling ourselves well......we're not afraid to stand up for what we believe.

So SeatleSoul thinks it's ok to sling her version of crap, so long as the actual word isn't used.....she thinks that makes her a better person.........because you might know more or less of World History than someone else, you think you're better or smarter.

I used to be a chandler.....do you know what a chandler is SS without having to look it up? Somehow I doubt it.......but since you probably looked it up, tell me......what does this mean?

XL Z-20 and what is it used for?

You probably don't know, but that's OK......not everyone (in most people's eyes) is expected to know everything about various subjects.

Here's something computer related, but terminology that was used before computers, as we know them, were made available to the public.......and since you were old enough in 62-63 to say your form of curse words, you're old enough to know what I'm asking, so tell me, what does this mean

PS8/LP10

You may want to run to Admin every time someone says a curse word or something else that you don't like, but eventually you will make a nuisance of yourself with Admin., they'll get tired of you and start ignoring you, like we have been doing (since this is my first post to you in about 2 days...........it will be rare if you see another from me to you)



SeattleSoul said:


> I guess I should have said this here, publically, before I did it. I reported to Admin that I had an issue with what Barbara Ann said about the picture of Biden in clown makeup. I am not interested in reading the "b" word here and I don't think taking the 2 S's out of the "a" word equals a clean remark. I do my best not to use swear words anywhere, any time, and I'm not going to let it pass when it happens on KP.
> 
> Barbara Ann, you could have said something like "Who wants to volunteer to wipe the clown makeup off this bozo's face??!!" and gotten just as many laughs as you did using some dirty words. I think you might even find it's a lot of fun to "translate" the swear words that come to mind so easily into other words that will accomplish what you wanted to begin with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I vote for NO country to have Nuclear weapons.
Why are some allowed to have them and others not?
They are a great danger when in anyone's arsenal.

The biggest question now is HOW do we dispose of them.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf, I'm not sure it's decipherable. The Progs are so confused and confusing that we're going in circles here. I think we should just pretend they don't exist since they don't serve any useful purpose anyway. :O)
> ...


Hi Bonnie,

I'm really sorry it bothers you but I have been PERSONALLY insulted and assaulted by the Progs concerning my religion, my family, my physical appearance, my place of residence, my intelligence, and my connection with the military since the first time I posted on this board. I have learned to ignore most posts directed at me.

I try to not personally insult others on this list. If I have, I apologize. Most of my posts are merely informational. If I take an occasional swipe at someone, they probably deserve it.

However, I WILL NOT sit idly by and say nothing when the Progs take personal jabs at others. We've all seen the despicable comments posted by LillyK, Ingried and NWG concerning Janeway's and Yarnie's health issues. And so, I will consider your complaint valid when your criticism is applied across the board.

Life is also too short to live it being bullied.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> I vote for NO country to have Nuclear weapons.
> Why are some allowed to have them and others not?
> They are a great danger when in anyone's arsenal.
> 
> The biggest question now is HOW do we dispose of them.


A complete ban on nuclear weapons would be great. Same for chemical and biological weapons. The only problem is - the "good guys" would follow the ban, but the "bad guys" would have no qualms about secretly breaking it. We'd have to have a way to verify or enforce.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> A Bully Is A Bully (same as a sin is a sin), so no matter how it's sugar coated, a bully is still a bully.
> 
> I find it very hard to believe that a person who comes to another group / post for the sole purpose of stirring the pot, is a person who has never said a curse word in their life.........using curse words are a form of hatred and so is bullying / pot stirring......they go hand in hand.
> 
> ...


karen2835
you may want to sort out your thoughts before you post.
You post some gulash which is hard to make any sense of.
Perhaps breaking it down would make some sense but combined, it is a potpourri of whatever.
You may want to explain what you tried to convey.
Just curious.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Bydie
Never throw the first Stone, it may boomerang and it did.
Be a big girl and take it after you dished it out.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > A Bully Is A Bully (same as a sin is a sin), so no matter how it's sugar coated, a bully is still a bully.
> ...


INSULT BY INGRIED


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


INSULT BY INGRIED


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > I vote for NO country to have Nuclear weapons.
> ...


If I carry a gun and someone-else does not, I am not exactly a good guy am I? What am I looking for? Perhaps a fight to win?

There are never any good guys in any conflict. 
Some just think they are better than others, while really not.
Food for thought.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


Am I the only one observant?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


NOTE: I corrected to English spelling Boomerang.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried==not hungrey. Especially for your baloney.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nuclear energy is an important fuel source. Unfortunately the bullies of the world would use it for other reasons.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I agree, Bydie. I liked your post to me about confused and confusing posts and ignoring them. I was supporting your comment, not criticizing it. I was talking about the bullying posts. We can ignore them or answer back in defense of ourselves or someone else, whichever seems to work best. But why are they jumping on people in the first place? There was one post by someone who just found a site, read it, and started talking about how ignorant we all are. What in the world is that about? Why would they do that? They must just want to argue.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


So Ingried, what language is bummerang?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried you need to be more observent of your own posts.
gulash??? Try goulash.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


When I said, " Life is too short wasting it by trying to make someone else feel bad. Come on - everyone knows that 's not nice," I was NOT talking to or about Bydie, and I was not addressing people who are defending themselves or others.

I was addressing people who come on this or any site and deliberately insult others - and those who come on this site for the sole purpose of provoking arguments. Everyone should know - that's not nice.

I'm expressing my opinion. You may agree or disagree, but that's how I feel about the subject.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > You have no idea what is in the Royal kitchen, since you have never been invited, nor will be in any foreseeable future. So please stop trying to convince others that you have the privilege of being a BH. Go concoct your 'treats' with the Occupy Wall Street people, might be more at home there. And since they don't work, think of it as a donation.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> BTW, I can hardly imagine those treats are edible. That's the same picture of the same cookies that was posted on the "secret" Prog thread about a month ago. Just like their arguments, their cookies are also stale.


 :thumbup: SNORT! Great minds always think alike!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> He's doing now what he did in the senate: that is, calling in "absent". The problem is, it's no longer working.
> 
> Do you suppose Hillary will be next to take the hit? I don't think so. "He's messin' with the bull and he's gonna get the horns"


 :thumbup:

Bydie, Little Ivy is so adorable! Enjoy your day with her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


It's food for thought, and I'm thinking. By "bad guys" I'm talking about those who want to take over another country by force. Can you have a weapon and be a "good guy?" I think so, if you intend to use that weapon for defense only. If attacked, are you bad for defending yourself? That is a DEEP question.

I wrote two paragraphs about this, then decided not to post. Too long and would open another can of worms. I'm not doing that. I'll just continue to ponder - If I believe that killing is wrong and if I believe in life after death, should I kill someone to save my life?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


It IS food for thought, and I'm thinking. By "bad guys" I'm talking about those who want to take over another country by force. Can you have a weapon and be a "good guy?" I think so, if you intend to use that weapon for defense only. If attacked, are you bad for defending yourself? That is a DEEP question.

I wrote two paragraphs about this, then decided not to post. Too long and would open another can of worms. I'm not doing that. I'll just continue to ponder - If I believe that killing is wrong and if I believe in life after death, should I kill someone to save my life?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

karen2835 said:


> A Bully Is A Bully (same as a sin is a sin), so no matter how it's sugar coated, a bully is still a bully.
> 
> I find it very hard to believe that a person who comes to another group / post for the sole purpose of stirring the pot, is a person who has never said a curse word in their life.........using curse words are a form of hatred and so is bullying / pot stirring......they go hand in hand.
> 
> ...


1. A ship chandler is a retail dealer who specialises in supplies or equipment for ships, known as ship's stores For about 4 years I owned a 48 foot motor yacht and livd onboard.

2. I had to look up XL Z-20. It's a synthetic motor oil. I don't drive so I've never had to buy motor oil, synthetic or otherwise

3. I had to look up. PSB/LP10 If the PSB in PSB/LP10 means "Powered Subwoofer" for car music players, I've never had to find one because I don't drive. Didn't get a definition for LP10 that made any sense to me. Maybe it's related to those subwoofers.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf, would you use the gun to defend your child from harm or death? Besides, if you spend enough time at the range, you can learn how to wield that .38 well enough to merely stop the assailant, not kill him. :O)


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf, would you use the gun to defend your child from harm or death? Besides, if you spend enough time at the range, you can learn how to wield that .38 well enough to merely stop the assailant, not kill him. :O)


Oh, and please do post your long two paragraphs. I think with the help of everyone, we can have a civil discussion.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


mariaps
I understand, reality can be a thorn in one's bum.
Aggressors always find reasons for their misbehavior.
What you seem to depict as baloney I see as cruel reality.
Wake up.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I can hardly imagine those treats are edible. That's the same picture of the same cookies that was posted on the "secret" Prog thread about a month ago. Just like their arguments, their cookies are also stale.
> ...


Alas and alack!
A little "Boydie" told me that I posted the same cookies as before!! While I'm supposed to be flattered that s/he/it bothered to look back at my postings, I have to thank her for calling that to my attention. And, wow! She read the Progressive Women's Forum!! I guess she is trying to improve her mind. Put her in the dungeon for reading the progressive site!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Ingried--I looked it up and it appears there are many variations of this. It looks pretty good.
> 
> Krambambuli
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recipe. Poor Ingried mispelled it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Alcameron; Ignore - Delete - no purpose - only posted to insult.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

You should talk!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, to start, most of the World and US history that has been taught in at least the last 60 years in American public schools is nothing but baloney. Historical truth has long been sacrificed for a variety of reasons and I can only suggest you do your own research. We have a long, complex history to look at and it is nearly impossible to address that here without driving our fellow members of this topic crazy.
> 
> Prince Charles is probably no one's darling when it comes to who will suceed Elizabeth II. Camilla will not be a Queen. Like Queen Elizabeth II's husband, she may become the Princess Consort, but may not even rise to that height, titlewise.
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you for your input, but just the other day is one of the reasons I remembered about the Bible being first written in English was the History TV also repeated what I was taught in school.

I'm not saying you are wrong, but why did the History C. repeat what I was taught in a western state during my youth. We may not ever truly know the truth for sure as so much of history and even the Bible is only someone's version of what they saw or heard.

I do know for sure that Jesus was an uneducated man who could not read nor write so according to history, nothing was written about him for over 300 years as his teachings were passed from one another by word of mouth.

Today, scholars are believeing Jesus was married as well as Joseph had been married before Mary and had other children than Jesus. I believe it is in the book of Ruth that King James did not put into the bible that we use today. Now there is that NIV version that is to make the Bible easier to understand.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My reply to you on page 61 was incomplete. I know I'm repeating myself here, but wanted to post the complete message.

Where should I start to reply to your post, Karen2835? I'll start with the things you asked about whether I knew their meanings.

1. A ship chandler is a retail dealer who specializes in supplies or equipment for ships, known as ship's stores. For about 4 years I owned a 48 foot motor yacht and lived aboard. There were two chandlers at the marina where I lived. I redecorated the interior, including building a couch in the pilot house that had storage space under it and folded out into a queen sized bed. 

I recovered the deck in the pilot house in a very old-fashioned way, with heavy canvas nailed in place and shrunk to a tight fit by spraying it with boiling water. After the canvas was ready I painted and varnished it. 

I also had the boat pulled out of the water to repair the hull because there had been a lot of shrinking of the planks. While she was out of the water she had to have her hull sprayed with water whenever repairs weren't underway. 

A friend repaired the bow. The previous owner neglected the boat a lot. You can't imagine how many barnicles there were!! I repaired the hull with the same materials that would have been used when the boat was built in 1931. Tar, tar paper, red and white lead (which were still legal at the time), oakum and copper sheathing. Repainter her, including having the fun of painting the hull with anti-fouling compound. 

You can get quite a sense of your mortality when you're laying on your back under 20 tons of boat. You haven't lived if you haven't pounded oakum. I think I pounded about 450 feet of the stuff. Also used 96 feet of copper and 3,240 copper nails. I will go to my grave remembering all those nails.

2. I had to look up XL Z-20. It's a synthetic motor oil. I don't drive so I've never had to buy motor oil, synthetic or otherwise. The engine on my boat was a 40 hp diesel. I got help with the things that had to be done to keep the engine happy.

3. I didn't meet a computer until 1971. It was a PDP10 and huge. I got to look at it through the glass walls around it and its temperature controlled environment. I didn't use a computer until 1986. 

I never said I knew everything or was better than anyone here. I feel more accepted here than many other "Progs" are. I know how to swear very colorfully, have done so and nowadays I try to avoid it because it accomplishes nothing at best and alienates people at the worst. I'm not interested in reading that kind of language, and have not failed to note you are trying to get me to report an issue with Admin about you because you use a certain word related to what comes out of a certain part of the body.

Yes, I will report an issue to Admin if people here and anywhere else on KP use unacceptable language. Sorry, but I'm kind of a stickler for the rules. As I already said, I will publically say I am doing so. Sneak attacks don't appeal to me.

I'm sorry it seems to bother you that I believe some knowledge of world and US history is valuable. I think you'd find reading a little history would be both educational and fun.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You should talk!


INSULT FROM ALCAMERON! She called me "BOY"die. That's racist!!!!!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Just defended my cookies. I think you threw the first insult, my dear lady.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Karen2835, I deleted this post because it was a part of the one further on. Didn't want to make a duplicate post I think I might have made a quadruple post


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Nuclear energy is an important fuel source. Unfortunately the bullies of the world would use it for other reasons.


100% right, Bydie! We'd better wise up.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Where should I start to reply to your post, Karen2835? I'll start with the things you asked about whether I knew their meanings.

1. A ship chandler is a retail dealer who specializes in supplies or equipment for ships, known as ship's stores. For about 4 years I owned a 48 foot motor yacht and lived aboard. There were two chandlers at the marina where I lived. I redecorated the interior, including building a couch in the pilot house that had storage space under it and folded out into a queen sized bed. 

I recovered the deck in the pilot house in a very old-fashioned way, with heavy canvas nailed in place and shrunk to a tight fit by spraying it with boiling water. After the canvas was ready I painted and varnished it. 

I also had the boat pulled out of the water to repair the hull because there had been a lot of shrinking of the planks. While she was out of the water she had to have her hull sprayed with water whenever repairs weren't underway. 

A friend repaired the bow. The previous owner neglected the boat a lot. You can't imagine how many barnicles there were!! I repaired the hull with the same materials that would have been used when the boat was built in 1931. Tar, tar paper, red and white lead (which were still legal at the time), oakum and copper sheathing. Repainter her, including having the fun of painting the hull with anti-fouling compound. 

You can get quite a sense of your mortality when you're laying on your back under 20 tons of boat. You haven't lived if you haven't pounded oakum. I think I pounded about 450 feet of the stuff. Also used 96 feet of copper and 3,240 copper nails. I will go to my grave remembering all those nails.

2. I had to look up XL Z-20. It's a synthetic motor oil. I don't drive so I've never had to buy motor oil, synthetic or otherwise. The engine on my boat was a 40 hp diesel. I got help with the things that had to be done to keep the engine happy.

3. I didn't meet a computer until 1971. It was a PDP10 and huge. I got to look at it through the glass walls around it and its temperature controlled environment. I didn't use a computer until 1986. 

I never said I knew everything or was better than anyone here. I feel more accepted here than many other "Progs" are. I know how to swear very colorfully, have done so and nowadays I try to avoid it because it accomplishes nothing at best and alienates people at the worst. I'm not interested in reading that kind of language, and have not failed to note you are trying to get me to report an issue with Admin about you because you use a certain word related to what comes out of a certain part of the body.

Yes, I will report an issue to Admin if people here and anywhere else on KP use unacceptable language. Sorry, but I'm kind of a stickler for the rules. As I already said, I will publically say I am doing so. Sneak attacks don't appeal to me.

I'm sorry it seems to bother you that I believe some knowledge of world and US history is valuable. I think you'd find reading a little history would be both educational and fun.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Just defended my cookies. I think you threw the first insult, my dear lady.


There is NEVER any excuse for racism!!!! Even cookies!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried--I looked it up and it appears there are many variations of this. It looks pretty good.
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Janeway
> Those cookies are to die for. I use the recipe from Cook's Illustrated. I would love it if we could have cookies every night for dinner because that's what I like to make. Too bad butter and sugar aren't nutritious. Cooking meals isn't as much fun as making cookies.
> Have you had success in posting a photo? Once we upgraded to OS 6 it worked well.


Yes, I'll be right over as I Loooooooove cookies!

No, got Ipad locked so had to take it back to store for them to straighten out as when I tried to download OS 6, it got stuck and wouldn't do anything. At Best Buy, they told me it already has OS 6 on it as I had purchased the latest version.

Now, I'm almost afraid to touch it as I'm sooooo computer illerate. I still need help! I did purchase a key board as the touch one on the Ipad was driving me nuts as I was hitting wrong key. Not good at "hunt N peck" typing as fingers cannot locate correct keys. Keyboard is good though.

I knit/crochet at least two (2) shawls weekly for our local Breast Cancer Center for those darling ladies who are taking Chemo. I know they are not "prayer" shawls, but I do say a small prayer before giving it to our local "Y" who takes a box full to the BCC monthly. Those ladies if they already have not been given a shawl, are given one to take home.

If any of you have a very quick easy shawl pattern please share it with me in a PM or tell me where to look it up. Thanks


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > He's doing now what he did in the senate: that is, calling in "absent". The problem is, it's no longer working.
> ...


Bydie, I hadn't thought of that, but you're right. He is voting "absent." He doesn't know what to do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf, would you use the gun to defend your child from harm or death? Besides, if you spend enough time at the range, you can learn how to wield that .38 well enough to merely stop the assailant, not kill him. :O)


Yes, I certainly would. As far as stopping instead of killing, I always wonder about the many, many crime shows I watch - why don't they do that more often? Just shoot him in the leg. Or be like Hopalong, and shoot that gun right out of his hand!
Afterthought - I would do it, but I would feel very torn and horribly guilt-ridden about it.

But if I were a perfect person and believed in life after death (which I do) and in the commandment not to kill (which I do), would I be so holy as to have complete faith that my child would still have life -after death- and, believing that, not kill? Could anyone be so convinced as to go against the instinct to preserve a child - or against the instinct of self-preservation?

Sometimes I think about these things - HELP!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway
> ...


NO NO NO you are leaving out the most important food group ... CHOCOLATE. So many good properties and medicinal too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, the History Channel also isn't always a good source for the "truth" about some aspects of history. This is one of those deals where just because it's on TV doesn't mean it's true. Certain historical "facts" are so embedded in what we believe that no one, not even the History Channel, will check their accuracy. 

Wouldn't it be great if Jesus had written his beliefs down? I wish he had. There might be less arguing about what any part of the Bible means if we had the words Jesus really spoke.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf, would you use the gun to defend your child from harm or death? Besides, if you spend enough time at the range, you can learn how to wield that .38 well enough to merely stop the assailant, not kill him. :O)
> ...


Bydie, I posted the short version after I answered your question. It should show up eventually. Unless I hit the wrong button.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,

If you carry a gun to use against an UNARMED person, you are likely a CRIMINAL. Being armed as necessary for SELF-DEFENSE is prudent, and self-defense is acceptable to most.

"There are never any good guys in any conflict." How can you make a blanket statement like that? Do you not accept the premise of self-defense? Do you not accept the idea of "good versus evil"?

Of course, I am aware of "bad" behavior of individuals on both sides of any conflict, but what are the choices? Fight, or roll over and be a victim. Which would you choose?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


SeattleSoul,
You really enjoy an intellectual challenge, don't you? And you seem to enjoy explaining things. You're good at it - were you ever a teacher? Amazing that you restored that boat and did all that physical labor yourself. Very interesting!
Bonnie


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bonnie, I agree with what you said in response to Suzi. When I think about Iran detonating even one nuclear weapon, I start to think maybe Pakistan will use one, and then, and then, and then, etc., until there isn't much left of our world and what is left will be a poisoned planet plunged into nuclear winter. If any of us are still alive, we'll get to freeze and starve and die in the dark.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jesus didn't have to write anything down He is the Word. John 1:1,2. In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. He was in the beginning with God. What He spoke is written in red in the Sword (Bible).


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf, would you use the gun to defend your child from harm or death? Besides, if you spend enough time at the range, you can learn how to wield that .38 well enough to merely stop the assailant, not kill him. :O)
> ...


Actually, if shooting an assaillant, I think instead of the leg, I'd aim a bit higher and to the middle! :O)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway
> ...


There is a free download from Interweave that has 3 easy prayer shawl patterns. As soon as I find it I'll post.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway
> ...


Cookie lovers, I always tell myself that butter IS nutritious because it's made from milk! Bonus - it takes a LOT of butter to get your daily requirement of calcium! (Maybe that's why I need to lose twenty pounds. ?)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Me too but would have to unlock the gun safe first. LOL


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jesus didn't have to write anything down He is the Word. John 1:1,2. In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. He was in the beginning with God. What He spoke is written in red in the Sword (Bible).


Amen!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Good points.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


ROFLMBO! LOL! And not yet have taken any Ambien!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is the website for downloading the free prayer shawl booklet. I love the idea of prayer shawls. I made a big, heavy shawl for my niece to wrap herself in while she goes through chemo. That shawl pattern I got from Ravelry: Utilitarian Faroese Shawl. It's an easy pattern that's shaped to stay on your shoulders. I think it's too big a project for church prayer shawls, though.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/free-prayer-shawl-patterns/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Bonnie, I agree with what you said in response to Suzi. When I think about Iran detonating even one nuclear weapon, I start to think maybe Pakistan will use one, and then, and then, and then, etc., until there isn't much left of our world and what is left will be a poisoned planet plunged into nuclear winter. If any of us are still alive, we'll get to freeze and starve and die in the dark.


I know. It would be just terrible. The young people nowadays don't seem to have a concept of this, probably because they didn't experience the Cold War. During that time, we were told, even as children, what could happen during a nuclear explosion and after. Did you by any chance read On the Beach? One of the most chilling books I've ever read. The movie was also extremely intense with no happy ending. Worth reading - maybe they should include it in the high school curriculum. It's a warning, for sure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Bonnie, I agree with what you said in response to Suzi. When I think about Iran detonating even one nuclear weapon, I start to think maybe Pakistan will use one, and then, and then, and then, etc., until there isn't much left of our world and what is left will be a poisoned planet plunged into nuclear winter. If any of us are still alive, we'll get to freeze and starve and die in the dark.


I remember my parents talking about "the bomb." They were saying that the people who were near ground zero and died instantly were the lucky ones. I didn't exactly understand that until I got a little older. Bad - just bad.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie, I agree with what you said in response to Suzi. When I think about Iran detonating even one nuclear weapon, I start to think maybe Pakistan will use one, and then, and then, and then, etc., until there isn't much left of our world and what is left will be a poisoned planet plunged into nuclear winter. If any of us are still alive, we'll get to freeze and starve and die in the dark.
> ...


Are you all old enough to remember "Duck and Cover". Hide under the desk and put a piece of paper over the back of your neck to protect it!!!!! And the Cuban Missile Crisis? Scarey stuff and it's a wonder we weren't mentally and emotionally scarred.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


A much better idea!!

:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


Well, let's be honest. I need to lose twenty-five.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here is the website for downloading the free prayer shawl booklet. I love the idea of prayer shawls. I made a big, heavy shawl for my niece to wrap herself in while she goes through chemo. That shawl pattern I got from Ravelry: Utilitarian Faroese Shawl. It's an easy pattern that's shaped to stay on your shoulders. I think it's too big a project for church prayer shawls, though.
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/free-prayer-shawl-patterns/


Thank you for posting this.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have so much reading to catch up on but since most of it is from some of our KP Bullies, I'm in no rush, but I wanted to alert my friends to another thing that Obama has in common with good 'ol Slick Willy (Bill Clinton).

Remember when SW needed the American people to *'define sex'* during his Monica fiasco?

Well it seems Obama's talking puppet Jay Carney wants us Americans to *'define terrorism'* (as stated in one of his 'updates' on the Libya attack).


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bonnie, I definetly enjoy an intellectual challenge. I like intellectual discussions, too, especially with people who disagree with me because then I usually learn something.

I have some teaching experience at the junior college level, mostly adult special education and what used to be Human ResourcesEducation.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I think I mentioned in an earlier post that I wondered how much money Jay Carney made. Because whatever it is, it isn't enough. He is such a fantastic actor to be able to spew all those lies and still keep a straight face that he's missed his calling. He should be in Hollywood making a movie with Sean Penn and Tom Hanks. He'd surely win an Oscar!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I was really scared of the bomb - due to "duck and cover" at school and being reminded that my home (Baltimore) was dangerously close to D.C. I used to dream about bombs dropping - I was running all over the house hanging army blankets over the window so we wouldn't be blinded by the flash. That would probably be as helpful as putting a piece of paper over our necks!!

In college for the Cuban Missile Crisis - at the Y taking a required swimming class. I agree - VERY SCARY - and a very close call. Iran's Ahmadinejad recently called Venezuela and Cuba "allies." If they're allies, and if Iran is shipping uranium to Venezuela, we are within easy striking distance of a nuclear armed ballistic missile.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Bonnie, I definetly enjoy an intellectual challenge. I like intellectual discussions, too, especially with people who disagree with me because then I usually learn something.
> 
> I have some teaching experience at the junior college level, mostly adult special education and what used to be Human ResourcesEducation.


Ohhhh - I'm not surprised. I taught, too - first grade. Started in my fifties!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> I think I mentioned in an earlier post that I wondered how much money Jay Carney made. Because whatever it is, it isn't enough. He is such a fantastic actor to be able to spew all those lies and still keep a straight face that he's missed his calling. He should be in Hollywood making a movie with Sean Penn and Tom Hanks. He'd surely win an Oscar!!!


Wouldn't it be an awful job!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I was really scared of the bomb - due to "duck and cover" at school and being reminded that my home (Baltimore) was dangerously close to D.C. I used to dream about bombs dropping - I was running all over the house hanging army blankets over the window so we wouldn't be blinded by the flash. That would probably be as helpful as putting a piece of paper over our necks!!

In college for the Cuban Missile Crisis - at the Y taking a required swimming class. I agree - VERY SCARY - and a very close call. Iran's Ahmadinejad recently called Venezuela and Cuba "allies." If they're allies, and if Iran is shipping uranium to Venezuela, we are within easy striking distance of a nuclear armed ballistic missile.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was really scared of the bomb - due to "duck and cover" at school and being reminded that my home (Baltimore) was dangerously close to D.C. I used to dream about bombs dropping - I was running all over the house hanging army blankets over the window so we wouldn't be blinded by the flash. That would probably be as helpful as putting a piece of paper over our necks!!
> 
> In college for the Cuban Missile Crisis - at the Y taking a required swimming class. I agree - VERY SCARY - and a very close call. Iran's Ahmadinejad recently called Venezuela and Cuba "allies." If they're allies, and if Iran is shipping uranium to Venezuela, we are within easy striking distance of a nuclear armed ballistic missile.


Yes, Bonnie. And another frightening aspect of that is Chavez and his other allies have all endorsed Obama. What does that say about him?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I was really scared of the bomb - due to "duck and cover" at school and being reminded that my home (Baltimore) was dangerously close to D.C. I used to dream about bombs dropping - I was running all over the house hanging army blankets over the window so we wouldn't be blinded by the flash. That would probably be as helpful as putting a piece of paper over our necks!!
> ...


So right.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie, I definetly enjoy an intellectual challenge. I like intellectual discussions, too, especially with people who disagree with me because then I usually learn something.
> ...


Oh my, Bonnie. You're a saint. I had no energy by the time I was 50.

Oh wait, About that time, I opened a preschool with 100 children and 30 teachers. (I DID build that!) But I wasn't 1 on 1 with the little ones. I just had to deal with premenstual and menapausal teachers!!!! :O)


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> I have so much reading to catch up on but since most of it is from some of our KP Bullies, I'm in no rush, but I wanted to alert my friends to another thing that Obama has in common with good 'ol Slick Willy (Bill Clinton).
> 
> Remember when SW needed the American people to *'define sex'* during his Monica fiasco?
> 
> Well it seems Obama's talking puppet Jay Carney wants us Americans to *'define terrorism'* (as stated in one of his 'updates' on the Libya attack).


Karen==Yes, I remember SW==you are right about Jay Carney. I'm sure he is told what to say. My problem is that they think we do not have a brain and cannot add 2 plus 2. 
They really believe we will accept whatever they tell us as truth. You can fool some of the people some of the time, but you cannot fool all of the people all of the time.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bydie, you have lifetime bragging rights for riding herd on 30 trachers :thumbup: I don't know what a good teacher/student relationship is supposed to be, but 1 teacher covering 10 kids sounds good to me. There were 33 kids in my kindergarden class.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW......over 20 pages later and wa la, caught up.........you can get caught up a lot quicker when you skip through all the BALONEY (or should I say BOLOGNA).


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Bydie, you have lifetime bragging rights for riding herd on 30 trachers :thumbup: I don't know what a good teacher/student relationship is supposed to be, but 1 teacher covering 10 kids sounds good to me. There were 33 kids in my kindergarden class.


Thank you SS. Many very sleepless nights but we had a great staff and a wonderful little school. Many awards from the State of Georgia. We had the school for nearly 20 years and a few years ago sold it to my son and his wife. They are carrying on the tradition.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> WOW......over 20 pages later and wa la, caught up.........you can get caught up a lot quicker when you skip through all the BALONEY (or should I say BOLOGNA).


<BALONEY (or should I say BOLOGNA)> Depends on where you're from Karen. Kind of like ketchup or catsup!

Speaking of ketchup, I've finally gotten DH convinced that it's not going to make for a happy home if he comes home from the store with any Heinz products! :O)


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I found Ingried's comment a bit odd, as she had written herself a gazillion pages ago, asking someone else if she, Ingried, needed to spell it out for her (in reference to something that Ingried wrote)..............I'll be watching for Ingried to ask me what I am trying to say here in this post as well, lol.



Bydie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wrong
Wrong
Wrong

A 'chandler' is a candle-maker

An XL Z-20 is just one type of approx. 300 different types of wicks to be used in candlemaking.

PSB/LP10 was the terminology used to tell a typesetter was point size to make the letters in the words and LP stood for 'lead point' which is the space between the lines in a sentence.

What I just wrote above doesn't amount to a whole bunch of anything, just my way of showing you that just because a person excels in several different things in life, does not make them any smarter than the next person (which is exactly what you did to me when you said that I shouldn't be commenting on communism/socialism since I didn't know the origin of said ways of life)........that's was my point in asking you if you knew what I meant........as I'm sure Ingried is going to come along with one of her 'one-liners' such as:

huh, explain yourself, what.....or any number of either one word phrases or one liners



SeattleSoul said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > A Bully Is A Bully (same as a sin is a sin), so no matter how it's sugar coated, a bully is still a bully.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, the History Channel also isn't always a good source for the "truth" about some aspects of history. This is one of those deals where just because it's on TV doesn't mean it's true. Certain historical "facts" are so embedded in what we believe that no one, not even the History Channel, will check their accuracy.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if Jesus had written his beliefs down? I wish he had. There might be less arguing about what any part of the Bible means if we had the words Jesus really spoke.


SeattleSoul
It would really be of value if we had written script from Jesus.
The translations we are dealing with today are riddled with
flaws - some bigger than others. 
The very reason that Christians are divided into so many segments and still more falling away. The Catholic Faith has held together better because of the Patriarch, the Pope in addition to fear which wanders much less among other parts of Christianity.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Wrong
> Wrong
> Wrong
> 
> ...


karen2835
Want to you be right and here I am.
Hello!
Still wonder where all that stuff of yours fits in. 
Can't make any sense of it.
I must have missed something.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong
> ...


Ingried, you should find your editor or learn to use spell check. You cannot imagine that anyone is smarter and more knowing than you. You are a sad individual. Nothing wrong with giving praise to someone elses accomplishments. It just might make you look like a human being.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


Joeysomma
Read different Bibles side by side and all becomes very clear.
An addition read some which were written 50 and 100 years ago and the first one ever written and the differences will astound you I promise.
Then if possible read some of those same times written in different languages and it becomes a jungle.
Do your homework, I have done mine.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


mariaps
Where is spell check needed? I am always happy to improve.
After all English is not my mother tongue and I keep on learning to my last breath - any help greatly appreciated. 
However I find myself doing quite well compared to many natives. If I had only had their years of formal English lessons I would not have been out to Lunch as much as they seem to have been I am sure.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I already told Bydie she can dine out for life for starting a preschool at age 50, so I don't want to leave you out. As I told Bydie, there were 33 kids in my kindergarden class. For first grade the class shrank to 32! The teacher was a couple of years away from retirement so she knew all the tricks first graders could get up to. I remember her with special fondness because I also had her for second grade and she taught me to read.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Wouldn't it be great if Jesus had written his beliefs down? I wish he had. There might be less arguing about what any part of the Bible means if we had the words Jesus really spoke.


Good God .... help.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus didn't have to write anything down He is the Word. John 1:1,2. In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. He was in the beginning with God. What He spoke is written in red in the Sword (Bible).
> ...


Thank you Country Bumpkins for true words. Amen and Amen.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry, Karen2835. I'm only familiar with the use of the word "chandler" when it comes to boats and ships. Now I know something new. No wonder the other two terms didn't make sense to me. I looked them up online instead of getting my big fat dictionary off the shelf. My experience with typesetting is nil. I have been a proofreader, and we used the word "Leading" for LP, plus a lot of squigles to indicate errors, which you probably already know if you've been around some or done some typesetting.

I'll say this again, and hope it means something to you. I don't think I'm better or smarter than anyone else. I'm absolutely sure I don't know everything about everything, as you have proven. And I still think you would gain some knowledge you might find useful if you read a little history.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I wouldn't have used the word 'flaws', but I know what she means.............because the Bible has been translated so many times............I do not have several Bibles in front of me so I can not quote exact but here are a few of the ways the wording has been changed over the years......and in some instances, words are left out completely.

Let's say, for instance, in a KJV you might see the word 'virgin' and we'll say that a New Standard Version might use the word "maiden''.......two totally different meanings.

KJV in Revelations says 'you will receive a mark IN your head' and the newer versions will say "ON'' your head.......again, totally different meanings.

My husband always likes to refer to original Hebrew for the OT and original Greek for the NT...............some here probably wouldn't believe that I have a husband (since I'm the way that I am, lol) who has put a lot of study time into knowing the Bible and Bible Prophecy..............I'm so lucky to have him because he's always teaching me something new about something that I may not have studied up on myself in recent years.............he gives me a lottttt of insight to today's times and Revelations......very blessed to have my husband!!!



joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations

BH's Bible Study in the Royal Church tonight. Will have the church sprinkled with Holy Water to keep the trolls and mean spirited liars out. So those not in the Queendom, talk amongst yourselves because we do not care what you have to say.

Hail to me


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember my parents talking about "the bomb." They were saying that the people who were near ground zero and died instantly were the lucky ones. I didn't exactly understand that until I got a little older. Bad - just bad.


Bonnie, When I lived in Japan I signed up for a Japanese doll making class. To my surprise, I was the only student who registered. Ten minutes into the lesson, I began questioning the life of my teacher, an elderly Japanese woman. She began to tell me her life story.

When she got to the part about a sore on her leg that wouldn't heal; I asked her if she lived through the bombing of Japan.

Two hours later I learned first hand, from a Japanese child survivor, her story. I never was in such awe and the tears rolled and my heart sang with joy hearing her story in broken English and Japanese.

I used to write newsletters to send home to my family and friends and I told her story entitled 'The Doll Maker' in one of my newsletters. I felt like a privileged news reporter putting her story in print. I'll never forget her story and still think about it. Thanks for the reminder today about my own Doll Maker. She has probably now passed on but I remember well, the gift I was given that day.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Joeysomma, I'm not entirely clear about what Ingried had to say about flaws in translations of the Bible. What I wish is that Jesus could have written down what he said and that what he wrote could have survived at least until men who weren't even alive when Jesus was started writing what became the Bible. 

With the Old Testament, we have the Hebrew to go back to. With the New Testament we have the Greek. I know the men who wrote what became the New Testament were supposed to be inspired by God, but I think some of their own humanity and feelings snuck in there, too. We have 4 books in the New Testament that tell us about Jesus' life and they're all a little different.

Karen2835, I can see why you value your husband so much. How wonderful that he can go back to the Hebrew and Greek.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Thank you SS. Many very sleepless nights but we had a great staff and a wonderful little school. Many awards from the State of Georgia. We had the school for nearly 20 years and a few years ago sold it to my son and his wife. They are carrying on the tradition.


How cool is that Bydie! Good on you. When I was in Japan, I taught many adults in English conversation classes and cultural and civics topics about America since I couldn't work as an accountant.

I had such a great experience but the one that surprised my family and friends and me the most was teaching in a premier private Japanese school. Japan is divided into 'class' groups.

I was the first English teacher, ever, of four year olds in the school I taught. I had three classes of 40 kids and boy did they impress me. I wanted to adopt and bring each one of those children home with me!

A lifetime experience I never expected and loved.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

PS, Karen2835, I'd probably come down hard on most anyone who didn't care about something that just might turn out to be hugely important to them.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> BH's Bible Study in the Royal Church tonight. Will have the church sprinkled with Holy Water to keep the trolls and mean spirited liars out. So those not in the Queendom, talk amongst yourselves because we do not care what you have to say.
> 
> Hail to me


I'm not coming if the trolls are nearby. I'm so disgusted the way those who have no idea what they are talking about are insulting my Christian beliefs. Particularly, Ingried, who now is telling us all about the flaws in the Bible and her edited corrections. She is serious?

What a loon - I'm tired of wasting energy and brain cells reading complete crap. I'm off to re-count my millions and get my house in order before the election just in case the electorate keeps their heads in the sand.

Hail to the Queen!!! See you on the other side :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Joeysomma, I'm not entirely clear about what Ingried had to say about flaws in translations of the Bible. What I wish is that Jesus could have written down what he said and that what he wrote could have survived at least until men who weren't even alive when Jesus was started writing what became the Bible.
> 
> With the Old Testament, we have the Hebrew to go back to. With the New Testament we have the Greek. I know the men who wrote what became the New Testament were supposed to be inspired by God, but I think some of their own humanity and feelings snuck in there, too. We have 4 books in the New Testament that tell us about Jesus' life and they're all a little different.
> 
> Karen2835, I can see why you value your husband so much. How wonderful that he can go back to the Hebrew and Greek.


SeattleSoul
May I clarify "flaws" please. I did not want to be hard and
call them untrue or even plain lies. That is actually what I meant. 
They who translated put plenty of their "own" into the writings.
As I stated, read old Bibles and all becomes very clear.
Unfortunately many old Bibles are written in scripts which
most People today cannot read.
I love old script. Learned to read it from my mother and her father. They also could write in different scripts. Fabulous talents they had. I still have a lot of documents they wrote in different scripts. None of my siblings ever took any interest in it.
I guess I just was old when very young.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good Grief

Seems like someone is still trying to kiss up. Not buying it and neither should the BH's

See you at Church


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Salutations
> ...


Cherf
Try to get some new responses. SOS when you cannot come up with a good response.
You are so full of it it is hilarious.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Salutations
> ...


Cherf
"...edited corrections'? What kind of English is that?
May want to clarify. '


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember my parents talking about "the bomb." They were saying that the people who were near ground zero and died instantly were the lucky ones. I didn't exactly understand that until I got a little older. Bad - just bad.
> ...


Cherf, what a beautiful story. I work in a nursing home and the residents have lived such amazing lives. They do not have dementia so they speak of their experiences in detail. It is a Jewish facility so some of them have numbers on their arm. we have different religious beliefs but the respect goes both ways. Also different political views.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


That can be harder than the kids! But that's really something - to open a preschool. Quite an accomplishment. I'd love to hear about it.

When the goal became preparing for standardized testing rather than teaching children to learn, we teachers used to talk about opening our own school together. I loved teaching, but I told my friends I was yesterday's teacher - hands-on, lots of nurture, making school interesting and fun. School should be a happy place. But we were all 60 plus - retirement seemed more realistic!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Joeysomma
What is your problem? Go and read.
It will be an eye opener.

"Seek and you shall find"! The Bible itself tells you to do that.

You have to believe nothing I say. I really don't care.
You may want to widen your horizon however so that you can spar with me factually.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf, what a beautiful story. I work in a nursing home and the residents have lived such amazing lives. They do not have dementia so they speak of their experiences in detail. It is a Jewish facility so some of them have numbers on their arm. we have different religious beliefs but the respect goes both ways. Also different political views.


You must love speaking with them; I would. I have many Jewish friends that share their beliefs, foods, thoughts and services with me and explain their beliefs as well.

My husband teases me all the time that I always select stories of the Holocaust from Netflix to hear the survivor's stories. I cannot believe such an evil man as Hitler every existed. Of course, most of the films do not have happy endings.

I love learning from other faiths.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Bydie, you have lifetime bragging rights for riding herd on 30 trachers :thumbup: I don't know what a good teacher/student relationship is supposed to be, but 1 teacher covering 10 kids sounds good to me. There were 33 kids in my kindergarden class.


Another teacher!! 33 in K? Our highest number was 26. I was a parapro then (aide). The teacher and I had both come from Special Ed - maybe 6-9 children in a room. Boy, did we have a shock!! I will say, though, she was an excellent teacher.

Oh - was that when you were a child in Kindergarten? I misunderstood but think I have it now. Sorry about that - I can't delete this message. Still - that's a LOT of little Kindergartners running around!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Joesomma
...the elevator stuck again?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wall ladies wall

Off to the Royal Church, mandatory BH meeting


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember my parents talking about "the bomb." They were saying that the people who were near ground zero and died instantly were the lucky ones. I didn't exactly understand that until I got a little older. Bad - just bad.
> ...


That sounds like quite a story. I wonder if you'd ever like to share it. How long were you there? It must have been very different from home. Did you learn any of the language?

My daughter and her husband lived in Taiwan for two years. She had her first baby there. They loved it, especially the people. Our first grandson lived the first nine months of his life there, and to this day (he's seven) he is very drawn to Asian people. They were his first friends. I love that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wall ladies wall
> 
> Off to the Royal Church, mandatory BH meeting


On my way!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Joeysomma
I am a good teacher but you a poor student since you refuse to read and learn. At least start on your assignment since it is very time consuming and tedious.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Joeysomma.
Again, no need for you to believe me. Read what others long before us have written and decide then.

Since you called me a terrible teacher, I want to point out that I am pretty good. It should read "proven" not "proved".
Sorry, you asked for it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


I remember doing that. We had a fall out shelter on the school grounds . Bydie what would the paper do? Don't remember that. We were in a new school building with glass windows on one side so we had to get against the wall . Also always talking about having to drink out of the water in back of the toliet. I would have thirst to death because I wouldn't have done it. LOL


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

are you referring to the communism/socialism thing again?

If so, and this might even be too late to explain what I actually meant to say with that past comment, but I didn't mean to say that I didn't care how it got started, I just meant that, right now, at this moment, I don't care how it got started...............so, again thanks to my husband, I know what C & S are, well I know enough about it to know that Obama is leading our country right into a Socialist America, starting with Obamacare (probably starting with something before Obamacare), but per my knowledge, I started to see it with Obamacare when Pelosi made her infamous statement 'you gotta pass the bill to know what's in it' and then to know that we Americans have to take it or pay a fine if we don't take it..................

Now put all the insults, 'facts', yada yada aside.....how can any of us here on this thread say that this 'law' is nothing less than a Socialist act? We are being forced to buy something whether we want it or not or pay the penalties...........or we must purchase our own plan through private insurance..........how can anyone say anything less..............

Can we all be civil for just one moment and answer that question? Seriously.

If someone comes along and wants to put some stupid snide comment, then you'll know why you are referred to as a troll..........................if anyone chooses to, you can go back to your snide comments but if anyone addresses this comment, please just give me your opinion on Obamacare..............in short please.



SeattleSoul said:


> PS, Karen2835, I'd probably come down hard on most anyone who didn't care about something that just might turn out to be hugely important to them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember my parents talking about "the bomb." They were saying that the people who were near ground zero and died instantly were the lucky ones. I didn't exactly understand that until I got a little older. Bad - just bad.
> ...


Ah Cherf, what a wonderful story you shared, thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Oh neat good to hear someone who work with the elderly. Me too. Had a lady who was in her 90's she was always telling me about her trip to Europe on the train, and sat next to a boy her age, and said we couldn't tell mother one didn't do that. She was beautiful and she was a teacher too when young.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> are you referring to the communism/socialism thing again?
> 
> If so, and this might even be too late to explain what I actually meant to say with that past comment, but I didn't mean to say that I didn't care how it got started, I just meant that, right now, at this moment, I don't care how it got started...............so, again thanks to my husband, I know what C & S are, well I know enough about it to know that Obama is leading our country right into a Socialist America, starting with Obamacare (probably starting with something before Obamacare), but per my knowledge, I started to see it with Obamacare when Pelosi made her infamous statement 'you gotta pass the bill to know what's in it' and then to know that we Americans have to take it or pay a fine if we don't take it..................
> 
> ...


I'm against it - too many people and too few doctors. I've already had problems finding a doctor, and my husband's checkups for leukemia and bladder cancer have been cut in half with twice as long between checks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cowardly lion to swwnbm

If I Only Had a Brain


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


CB, In case of a bomb attack, the newspaper was "supposed" to keep your neck from getting burned. :O) We all had to bring a newspaper and keep it in our desks, grab it and cover our necks with it while hiding under the desk. Pretty bizarre and I wonder if it wasn't just more of a ploy to keep us from being scared. All other parts of our bodies were covered with clothing, except our necks and maybe some children worried about that, so thus the newspaper.

We've always food storage and a 72 hour emergency survival kits. Some of the things are from the Civil Defense days. Some of the kids were here on Saturday and they were talking about "breaking into the Survival Candy" and crackers. They hunted down a can of crackers and discovered the date on them was 1963. They were watching "Pawn Stars" a couple of weeks ago. A guy brought in one of the exact same cans and they gave him $45.00 for it! I think we have about 6 cans! :O)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, Bonnie, I was talking about being in kindergarden myself. Fall of 1954-Spring of 1955. Class sizes were incredibly high because I and my schoolmates were babyboomers. I didn't get into smaller classes when I was studying my 3rd year of Latin. I think there were 24 of us in my first highschool Latin class, called Latin V because I started Latin I in 8th grade and every semester meant the level went up one, so 8th grade Latin was Latin I & II, 9th grade was III & IV and starting 10th grade in highschool, 10th grade was Latin V & VI.

I think about the crowded classrooms we had, and I guess that might have been a problem but none of my contemporaries felt that way. That was all we knew. We also got almost every school supply and all books for free. Why don't we do the same for kids in public school now? Doesn't every child deserve an education that doesn't bankrupt their parents?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


When we did the duck and cover, we also covered our necks with our hands. But no newspapers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yeah, Bonnie, I was talking about being in kindergarden myself. Fall of 1954-Spring of 1955. Class sizes were incredibly high because I and my schoolmates were babyboomers. I didn't get into smaller classes when I was studying my 3rd year of Latin. I think there were 24 of us in my first highschool Latin class, called Latin V because I started Latin I in 8th grade and every semester meant the level went up one, so 8th grade Latin was Latin I & II, 9th grade was III & IV and starting 10th grade in highschool, 10th grade was Latin V & VI.
> 
> I think about the crowded classrooms we had, and I guess that might have been a problem but none of my contemporaries felt that way. That was all we knew. We also got almost every school supply and all books for free. Why don't we do the same for kids in public school now? Doesn't every child deserve an education that doesn't bankrupt their parents?


I was in 5th grade then. We had an exchange teacher from England - fantastic Mr. Towers. At the end of the year, he composed a poem for each of us. My last name was Brooks and I was a talker. He called me Babbling Brooks. We loved him. I loved almost all of my teachers. But I don't have any idea how many kids were in the class! Not very observant.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yeah, Bonnie, I was talking about being in kindergarden myself. Fall of 1954-Spring of 1955. Class sizes were incredibly high because I and my schoolmates were babyboomers. I didn't get into smaller classes when I was studying my 3rd year of Latin. I think there were 24 of us in my first highschool Latin class, called Latin V because I started Latin I in 8th grade and every semester meant the level went up one, so 8th grade Latin was Latin I & II, 9th grade was III & IV and starting 10th grade in highschool, 10th grade was Latin V & VI.
> 
> I think about the crowded classrooms we had, and I guess that might have been a problem but none of my contemporaries felt that way. That was all we knew. We also got almost every school supply and all books for free. Why don't we do the same for kids in public school now? Doesn't every child deserve an education that doesn't bankrupt their parents?


About twenty years ago, my high school son said, "Mom, I thought public school was FREE!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


If just the air raid drills made this big an impression on us, just imagine what a real attack would do. This country would never be the same. I wish people would think about this when they pull that level in November.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkin, we practiced that duck and cover thing a lot. We were also told that if there was a yellow alert at school that meant we had 15 minutes to get home. A red alert meant 10 minutes to get home. 

I lived a 20 minute walk from home. I got concerned about this red and yellow alert stuff in first grade and asked my Dad about it. He said that if a nuclear bomb was set off near enough for a red alert that all that would happen was that I'd see the brightest light I'd ever see and that was the last thing that would ever happen to me. This actually made me feel safer because my Dad gave me a painless and TRUE alternative to that duck and cover and red and yellow alert nonsense. I nearly drove a couple of my teachers crazy because instead of ducking and covering I'd go to the window to make sure I got to see that bright light.

Maybe I don't need to say this but I will. My parents got a lot of phone calls about this behavior of mine. Whichever parent they talked to told them I was doing the right thing and to stop bothering me or them. After awhile, teachers knew that when I said "call my father" I was letting them know they weren't going to get what they wanted. All through school, K-12, no teacher ever wanted to hear me say "call my parents" and they especially didn't want to hear me say "call my father".

I was a polite, well-behaved child. The thing was that my parents said the rules they set for us at home superceeded all other rules, and the only people in authority who had their permission to tall us what to do were police officers and firefighters.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Karen2835, if you think you've "done your homework" anout communism and socialism then all I can say is, great! Glad you did :!:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


bonbf3
Believe me I have been thinking about that. Mr. Romney scares the hell out of me.
He and his Friends want nothing more than at least one other War to start manufacturing Weapons. After all that is always a fantastic money maker and then they will claim good employment numbers.
What a hell for WE THE PEOPLE he has in store for us.
Hence the absolute secrecy about any of his plans.

Fortunately the precautions you speak about when a child in school was really child's play. In real War none of those drills would have done anything to save any of your lives.
Speak with those who have lived through a War and never 
forget if any wrong move would get us into a 3rd WW it will be hell like never before.

We need a Diplomat leading us not a War Monger.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't beleive what I heard on the news tonight. Biden is quiting. He resign,and is leaving at the end of the month. He and Hiliary both wow.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yeah, Bonnie, I was talking about being in kindergarden myself. Fall of 1954-Spring of 1955. Class sizes were incredibly high because I and my schoolmates were babyboomers. I didn't get into smaller classes when I was studying my 3rd year of Latin. I think there were 24 of us in my first highschool Latin class, called Latin V because I started Latin I in 8th grade and every semester meant the level went up one, so 8th grade Latin was Latin I & II, 9th grade was III & IV and starting 10th grade in highschool, 10th grade was Latin V & VI.
> 
> I think about the crowded classrooms we had, and I guess that might have been a problem but none of my contemporaries felt that way. That was all we knew. We also got almost every school supply and all books for free. Why don't we do the same for kids in public school now? Doesn't every child deserve an education that doesn't bankrupt their parents?


I usually had 30-32 students in my classes. Kids were better behaved back then and the parents were more involved and supported the teachers more so that number didn't seem to be a problem. 
SeattleSoul, I also took Latin all through HS. It was my favorite subject and I used my Mom's HS copy of The Interlinear Translation of Caesar's Gallic Wars. I gave it to my son when he took Latin (he's now a HS Latin teacher) and the book was stolen from him. I was very sad about that. :O(


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't beleive what I heard on the news tonight. Biden is quiting. He resign,and is leaving at the end of the month. He and Hiliary both wow.


theyarnlady
I just love it when someone talks about old news as if it happened today. Biden is NOT resigning. That is talk from before President Obama took Office like 2008 or someone just making small talk but not fact.
Who on earth is making a fool of you?
Someone in your family trying to substantiate that you
need a guardian or something like it?

WOW. It is getting "cute".


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Country Bumpkin, we practiced that duck and cover thing a lot. We were also told that if there was a yellow alert at school that meant we had 15 minutes to get home. A red alert meant 10 minutes to get home.
> 
> I lived a 20 minute walk from home. I got concerned about this red and yellow alert stuff in first grade and asked my Dad about it. He said that if a nuclear bomb was set off near enough for a red alert that all that would happen was that I'd see the brightest light I'd ever see and that was the last thing that would ever happen to me. This actually made me feel safer because my Dad gave me a painless and TRUE alternative to that duck and cover and red and yellow alert nonsense. I nearly drove a couple of my teachers crazy because instead of ducking and covering I'd go to the window to make sure I got to see that bright light.
> 
> ...


Oh thats to sweet what a great set of parents you had.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I can't beleive what I heard on the news tonight. Biden is quiting. He resign,and is leaving at the end of the month. He and Hiliary both wow.
> ...


INGRIED IS BEING RUDE, HATEFUL AND INSULTING!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Bydie
I could have been either of those but was not.
Please tell theyarnlady to check before she leaps.
Such foolish statements do not make her look good.
Why don't you as her Friend help her?

She made a very serious statement and if she is not capable of differentiating between old news and present day news, someone needs to keep a check on her. Something is going astray.
Not a pretty picture and ignoring it is not an option and I am not just speaking with regards to the information given out.
It should worry anyone who cares about her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Isn't it something they keep putting it out there he is leaving. I wonder if it was a push him out or it was decide on his own. Boy it is really some thing would not have thought of that would happen in a million years


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bydie, it's good to know that teaching Latin can be passed down, though it's sad to learn your book was stolen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh darn I was wrong they were talking about when Obama is voted out in nov. He is leaving darn oh well it was fun .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Country Bumpkin, we practiced that duck and cover thing a lot. We were also told that if there was a yellow alert at school that meant we had 15 minutes to get home. A red alert meant 10 minutes to get home.
> 
> I lived a 20 minute walk from home. I got concerned about this red and yellow alert stuff in first grade and asked my Dad about it. He said that if a nuclear bomb was set off near enough for a red alert that all that would happen was that I'd see the brightest light I'd ever see and that was the last thing that would ever happen to me. This actually made me feel safer because my Dad gave me a painless and TRUE alternative to that duck and cover and red and yellow alert nonsense. I nearly drove a couple of my teachers crazy because instead of ducking and covering I'd go to the window to make sure I got to see that bright light.
> 
> ...


I agree one hundred percent with your parents! I told my children that if they ever needed me, to just call. Later, when I was teaching, I found out that children often are NOT allowed to call their parents. I wasn't happy about that. Even as a teacher, I held parents' authority as ultimate and never criticized or disregarded a parent's instructions to a child.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh darn I was wrong they were talking about when Obama is voted out in nov. He is leaving darn oh well it was fun .


Be careful what you wish for yarnlady. If Obama loses you will get just what you deserve.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh darn I was wrong they were talking about when Obama is voted out in nov. He is leaving darn oh well it was fun .
> ...


ConanO'K
If is was just not so devastating for the majority of us I wish
Romney would have a way to show his followers just how
non-caring he is and that is not just concerning the 47% he
has addressed as parasites, he cares not about anyone but the 2% extremely well to do.
I have NEVER seen such a selfish and totally out of touch individual running for any kind of Office and I certainly have seen some bad Apples on both sides of the Aisle.

But then let us not forget that the only reason he has the support he is getting is because of racism rearing its ugly head
in our beloved land once again.
The attempts by the Republicans to keep certain segments of our society from voting bear that out.

If President Obama was a white Republican they would kiss the ground he would be walking on.

Have not most of us seen racism first hand for all too many years in the not too distant past?
"Whites only", "No blacks allowed", "Blacks need not apply",
"No Jews, no Black served here".
How much some wish that would be here again. The whisper
"black" can be heard frequently all we need to do is listen carefully. It comes now in many different forms.
Perhaps I hear it clearer than many because it hit me so hard when I came here. Those were ugly times and we can never allow them to take hold again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hate to say it, but I'm afraid racism is at the heart of the vilification of Barack Obama. I've never heard such rumors and hatred thrown at any candidate. Perhaps people don't want to admit that he isn't like 'us.' His name is funny. His wife is pushy. He hasn't been born here. He doesn't belong here. Yes he does. He will help us all and unite us in the true spirit of the United States of America......if we let him.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


I gladly stand corrected! (But which one does it replace?!!)


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


That's right-center of mass.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,

I have a suggestion. Why not show some examples (side by side comparisons) to illustrate your point? Most of us do not have ready access to all of these sources, as apparently you do. It could be very enlightening. I know I am interested!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning

Remember the wall


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning
> 
> Remember the wall


Be there soon lower the draw bridge!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't forget the secret knock


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleS, why don't you report Ingried for coursing on this thread or other threads since you do not like anyone to use curse words?

Just want to say when I directed "the Music Man'" I had one student that was always saying "I'll Call. My mom if I don't get what I wan't" so I would tell her please call your Mom! She never called!

I met her Mom at the opening night and she was "one sweet" lady! So it was just the child throwing off steam.

I'm on the Ipad as cannot get global Verizon to load on computer. So not good at hunting and pecking but did buy a keyboard for it so maybe will get better.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleS needs to turn in Conan for calling Christians the "t" word. Of course, she won't since she only turns in Republicans. You, know, cause she claims she is fair and balanced. Yea, RIGHT!

Any child taught as she was to threaten with her parents becomes the spoiled brat she is as an adult. Reaping with was sowed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm afraid racism is at the heart of the vilification of Barack Obama. I've never heard such rumors and hatred thrown at any candidate. Perhaps people don't want to admit that he isn't like 'us.' His name is funny. His wife is pushy. He hasn't been born here. He doesn't belong here. Yes he does. He will help us all and unite us in the true spirit of the United States of America......if we let him.


Snoozi_suzi,

There certainly is racism in this country on BOTH sides, at least as much in the liberal group as in the conservative, but I will not accept that charge for myself. 
I have clear-cut reasons for not wanting Obama re-elected. I believe his arrogance, his disdain for the United States of America, his increase in entitlements even though he said he'd decrease the numbers who needed them, his refusal to work with the opposition party, his inability to pass a budget, his sweeping use of and abuse of executive authority, and his overwhelmingly damaging obamacare, which he said would allow us to keep our doctors but is forcing doctors to close up shop and which he said would reduce insurance costs but has in fact increased them and which has provisions going into effect AFTER the election, are reasons enough for me to oppose him.

His foreign "policy" has allowed Iran to get even closer to being a nuclear threat and has seen them claim allies in Cuba and Venezuela, putting that threat in our back yard, his inability to identify terrorism and keep Americans safe (Fort Hood and consulate in Libya are two examples), his willingness to mislead by lying to the American people about the massacre of Americans in Libya, his refusal to attend foreign policy meetings, and his appeasement of leaders who have our destruction as their goal are additional reasons, and enough in themselves, to disqualify him for a second term.

His lack of preparation for the first debate and his poor performance are indicators of basic problems: his detachment, arrogance, and unwillingness to put in the time and effort to run this country. His inexperience has been a detriment to his performance, and his desire to change this country and mold it in his image of perfection, despite the wishes of the American people, and his unwillingness or inability to learn from his mistakes (appeasing hostile governments and passing a healthcare bill that was unread and unwanted, for example) make me determined not to vote for him for a second term.

Not one of these reasons involves racism.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm afraid racism is at the heart of the vilification of Barack Obama. I've never heard such rumors and hatred thrown at any candidate. Perhaps people don't want to admit that he isn't like 'us.' His name is funny. His wife is pushy. He hasn't been born here. He doesn't belong here. Yes he does. He will help us all and unite us in the true spirit of the United States of America......if we let him.


No I am not racist, you know that Suzi, I do not think of the color of anyone We all all the same in his eyes. Just because I do not agree with the mans policies does not mean I look at the color. We are all different and yet the same. by that I mean God did not make us alike. If he did what a dull place this world would be. Just because I do not like a person's policy's does not mean I dislike them. 
Just like the other day when we talk about the world and what was happening we did not agree, but we did agree to disagree. 
I feel that way about Obama, and you feel that way about Romney. We both agree to disagree.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Oh you hit the target, to funny.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

For bonbf

At last. An anti-Obama person who states her opinion and reasons clearly and without name-calling and insults. Thank you for that. There are some of you who can respond without attack. 
Here I am, lauding someone who is in direct opposition to me!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning
> 
> Remember the wall


I will remember and will be silent.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> For bonbf
> 
> At last. An anti-Obama person who states her opinion and reasons clearly and without name-calling and insults. Thank you for that. There are some of you who can respond without attack.
> Here I am, lauding someone who is in direct opposition to me!


Thank you, Andrea. I appreciate that very much.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, much as I hate to admit it, usually I just scroll past Ingried's posts. I'm heading out shortly, but will TRY to read what she's said here in Part 3. I don't recall her swearing, but like I said I don't read her stuff. If you're just being snide, I don't get that from what you said, but will comment later, if necessary.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to say it, but I'm afraid racism is at the heart of the vilification of Barack Obama. I've never heard such rumors and hatred thrown at any candidate. Perhaps people don't want to admit that he isn't like 'us.' His name is funny. His wife is pushy. He hasn't been born here. He doesn't belong here. Yes he does. He will help us all and unite us in the true spirit of the United States of America......if we let him.
> ...


Bravo, bonbf! Well said on all points!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Thanks, Bydie. And now - I must abide by my vow of silence in these matters.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have clear-cut reasons for not wanting Obama re-elected.
> 
> Not one of these reasons involves racism.


I, agree, bonbf3. You posted many of the topics being discussed in several threads, many summed up in your one post. Thank you. Perhaps anyone undecided will think about the issues and Obama's policies you mentioned and compare to what would have been Romney's policy choices had he been in the office instead.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, I didn't do that bratty thing of telling a teacher to call my Mom if I didn't get what I wanted. I only did it if I went to another kid's house to play and would be late getting home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do not know who put at site with Kennedy preposes back in the 60's that same plan as what Romney is perposing now. Thank you. To think he help this nation get back on track as Romney wants to do, wow. 
Another reason I am voting for Romney.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, I didn't do that bratty thing of telling a teacher to call my Mom if I didn't get what I wanted. I only did it if I went to another kid's house to play and would be late getting home.


That's funny because you mentioned throughout your post the word 'teacher' several times. Each example you gave was about the teachers calling your parents while you were in school.

Whatever .... its your story.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have clear-cut reasons for not wanting Obama re-elected.
> ...


Thanks, Cherf. That post got me going by talking about racism. I did forget to mention the debt and deficit spending. Oh, well - maybe somebody else can tackle those. I'll be glad when the election is over, won't you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We do certainly agree to disagree. Also, in clarification, I'm not saying everyone who won't vote for Obama is a racist. I do think that the nastiness in dialog has some basis is the fact that he's black. Just an opinion.



theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to say it, but I'm afraid racism is at the heart of the vilification of Barack Obama. I've never heard such rumors and hatred thrown at any candidate. Perhaps people don't want to admit that he isn't like 'us.' His name is funny. His wife is pushy. He hasn't been born here. He doesn't belong here. Yes he does. He will help us all and unite us in the true spirit of the United States of America......if we let him.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Cherf. That post got me going by talking about racism. I did forget to mention the debt and deficit spending. Oh, well - maybe somebody else can tackle those. I'll be glad when the election is over, won't you?


Yes, I'm so sick of people saying if you don't/didn't vote for Obama you must be a racist. Americans need to use their heads when they vote and the majority could care less what color of skin their candidate has.

When an uninformed voter chooses a person solely based on skin color, like a black person who votes for Obama because he is black is the very definition of Racism.

I want Romney to win because of his character and his beliefs and his policies best align with mine; period.

The election need to be put to bed so Romney can do what he does best and put this country back together and on a prosperous path once again.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Reading this soon we all will do our shopping from home and
the stores can close. Sounds like we need to watch those who have their hands in their pockets instead on shopping carts.
Dare anyone to even glance at someone in a way they may take the wrong way and our gut will be hanging out.
Some will be reading our faces as wrongly as they read what we write. Frightening scenario.
Oh those good old wild, wild West days. 
Arm every nut and the past is resurected.

Instead of greeting each other with a friendly Hello we see each other as constant threats.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> We do certainly agree to disagree. Also, in clarification, I'm not saying everyone who won't vote for Obama is a racist. I do think that the nastiness in dialog has some basis is the fact that he's black. Just an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, Snoozi_suzi. And nice people can disagree with one another. We may not understand why, but it happens.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

50,000 jobs to be lost in Maryland due to budget cuts.
I have to find out how many in Virginia, but it is far higher. 

Hows that for change?


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh he's made change alright..........what other president can you name that has divided the people as much as Obo has? Just look at the division here on KP!!

Oh well, if I'm gonna be called a racist, let's at least make it for a 'real' reason....I can't stand that cranky old white man Joe Biden!



lovethelake said:


> 50,000 jobs to be lost in Maryland due to budget cuts.
> I have to find out how many in Virginia, but it is far higher.
> 
> Hows that for change?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> SeattleS, why don't you report Ingried for coursing on this thread or other threads since you do not like anyone to use curse words?
> 
> Just want to say when I directed "the Music Man'" I had one student that was always saying "I'll Call. My mom if I don't get what I wan't" so I would tell her please call your Mom! She never called!
> 
> ...


Janeway - What is coursing on the thread? Why don't you report people yourself instead of asking someone else to do it?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> SeattleS needs to turn in Conan for calling Christians the "t" word. Of course, she won't since she only turns in Republicans. You, know, cause she claims she is fair and balanced. Yea, RIGHT!
> 
> Any child taught as she was to threaten with her parents becomes the spoiled brat she is as an adult. Reaping with was sowed.


Cherf - You believe in Rush don't you. Are you so afraid that you can't admit it? You said yesterday you reported me to Admin so why do you ask somebody else to do it for you? I did nothing wrong and you know it. You don't know how to respond to us out here in the greater forum because you only follow your political doctrine. Not one of you can come up with anything. You just keep throwing out the same old stuff that you have saying for months. Then when you get tired of anyone trying to have an intelligent dialogue with you you all start playing Grimm's fairy tales. You don't know what to think or believe anymore do you?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Oh he's made change alright..........what other president can you name that has divided the people as much as Obo has? Just look at the division here on KP!!
> 
> Oh well, if I'm gonna be called a racist, let's at least make it for a 'real' reason....I can't stand that cranky old white man Joe Biden!
> 
> ...


Karen2853 - Karl Rove and Rush who are your leaders have divided this country not President Obama. You bought into all the garbage thrown your way. They pandered to the base instincts in humans and it sure worked. All your fears rolled into one and you ate it up. The ones who you should be afraid of you think are your saviors but you won't be laughing if your guys win. You will be asking yourselves, what have I done?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> 50,000 jobs to be lost in Maryland due to budget cuts.
> I have to find out how many in Virginia, but it is far higher.
> 
> Hows that for change?


lakelady - Who were the companies who laid these people off or were they government workers? What are the facts to back up your statement?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> You said yesterday you reported me to Admin so why do you ask somebody else to do it for you?


Where - prove it. Lies, lies and more lies. Noise and lies - nothing more.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

You're right, Snoozi_suzi. And nice people can disagree with one another. We may not understand why, but it happens.

bonbf3

I agree with Suzi and bonbf3 so why can't you ladies on the right engage in a civil discussion with us. Why when I asked if any of you agree with Rush that you may have to use violence against people on the left none of you will explain that? When none of you step forward does that mean you agree with him or disagree with him? It's a very simple question. I believe Rush would love to see a civil war in our country and many Texans seem anxious to leave the Union and go off on their own. Where are these ideas coming from. Are they your own or are you listening to someone who is telling you these things?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Andrew Sullivan (Daily Beast) and Tom Brokaw, both liberals and Obama supporters, are now questioning Obama's tactics and his inappropriate handling of the Libya story. 

Even the liberals are starting to re-think their support and questioning the current Administration. Perhaps we might have some accurate reporting on the main stream news channels.

Finally?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > You said yesterday you reported me to Admin so why do you ask somebody else to do it for you?
> ...


Bydie wrote:

Any of the rest of you blow anything up because of your faith???? :O)

Can you believe it Bydie and Mariaps and my other Christian friends? We are terrorists; who knew.

What a heap of garbage Conan speaks. Don't step in her trash.
IGNORE - DELETE. (Hey, I sound like Ingried)

I believe it is time to turn her in to Admin SS since she called us terrorists.

Conan is a Barbarian and should never again elicit a response from a Christian.

See what happens when you fib, Cherf. If you always told the truth you wouldn't have to remember what you say. You also said you wouldn't talk to me anymore but you have responded several times. I know you do love to hear the sound of your own posts but why don't you ever engage in a dialog? Got nothing to say? You can't even defend your political beliefs. You just hate President Obama so much that it eats you up. Wait until your boys get in and see what happens then. Your military mentality is showing, sir. So many of you are living off the dole already but I guess that's OK because you've taken the pledge to Mitt/Paul.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Andrew Sullivan (Daily Beast) and Tom Brokaw, both liberals and Obama supporters, are now questioning Obama's tactics and his inappropriate handling of the Libya story.
> 
> Even the liberals are starting to re-think their support and questioning the current Administration. Perhaps we might have some accurate reporting on the main stream news channels.
> 
> Finally?


See we believe in freedom of the media and we believe in questioning authority up to and including the President. That is something foreign to the right, Cherf. It is not surprising to me at all as Progressives use their brains and form their own opinions. The left is in lock step with their leaders and don't dare question anything or they may be left to fend for themselves.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Conan, you have lost it. I didn't lie and you didn't prove anything and you know it. My words were, " .... time to turn her in to Admin SS ..."

That is NOT me saying I REPORTED YOU to ADMIN!!!! I told SeattleSoul (SS) she may like to turn you in for calling Christians the "T" word.

You can read can't you? What a dunce ... you seem to not to be able to do anything but lie.

BTW: I don't respond to you as you have nothing to say; you cannot even remember if I'm a man or woman. I defend my name; get used to it.

One more thing, I do not and have never lived on the dole. I have more money than I need, and I am blessed and my family or I EARNED our wealth.

How dare you slam the military that defends your sorry butt. No wonder no one stands up and supports you. May God help you, you need it although I know you don't believe in _Him._


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Cherf. That post got me going by talking about racism. I did forget to mention the debt and deficit spending. Oh, well - maybe somebody else can tackle those. I'll be glad when the election is over, won't you?
> ...


Cherf - Put something out here new. Maybe the GOP/Teaparty handbook has added some new and witty talking points you can try out.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Oh he's made change alright..........what other president can you name that has divided the people as much as Obo has? Just look at the division here on KP!!
> 
> Oh well, if I'm gonna be called a racist, let's at least make it for a 'real' reason....I can't stand that cranky old white man Joe Biden!
> 
> ...


karen2835
None because 
this is the first not all white President.
Why do you think the plot started to not give him a 2nd term before he even started his 1st term?
Racism, pure racism and nothing else.

It is unfortunate that the World has to see this but it is essential to disclose how the Republican Party looks upon non-whites
these days.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


I doesn't replace any group, it is in addition to. All can be used with chocolate, even potatoes as in chocolate covered potato chips.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Ingried - Once again the right has nothing to say. They probably have gone back to fairyland for a break.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Ingried - Once again the right has nothing to say. They probably have gone back to fairyland for a break.


ConanO'K
You are correct and nothing but hollow statements have been coming from them forever now. And the writing " skills" are amazing. Painful actually.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


ConanO'K
Nothing new coming from them ever. SOS for 5 years now. Go back and check their statements. 
Going in circles. The must be very dizzy by now.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Was this the kindness and love you were talking about showing towards others? How you never said anything negative, how you only wanted to have a conversation, yada yada, etc.,?I knew you were spewing BS and never thought for a moment you meant a word of it. Thanks for proving me correct.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Was this the kindness and love you were talking about showing towards others? How you never said anything negative, how you only wanted to have a conversation, yada yada, etc.,?I knew you were spewing BS and never thought for a moment you meant a word of it. Thanks for proving me correct.


Amazing huh?  The cover-up of a lie is always worse than the lie; didn't they learn that from watching this Administration yet?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We certainly saw who was lying during the VP debate. 
What's worse? Smiling when your opponent is lying or smiling as Ryan did while he was lying to the country?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> 50,000 jobs to be lost in Maryland due to budget cuts.
> I have to find out how many in Virginia, but it is far higher.
> 
> Hows that for change?


Stinks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Oh he's made change alright..........what other president can you name that has divided the people as much as Obo has? Just look at the division here on KP!!
> 
> Oh well, if I'm gonna be called a racist, let's at least make it for a 'real' reason....I can't stand that cranky old white man Joe Biden!
> 
> ...


Karen, I'm white and I'm highly offended. Well, not really.

:shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleS, why don't you report Ingried for coursing on this thread or other threads since you do not like anyone to use curse words?
> ...


Peace and love to you, Janeway.

:thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> We certainly saw who was lying during the VP debate.
> What's worse? Smiling when your opponent is lying or smiling as Ryan did while he was lying to the country?


Yes, we did, didn't we? Here are Biden's Top Ten Lies:

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/10/12/Fact-Check-Top-Ten-Worst-Lies-by-Joe-Biden-in-VP-Debate

At least Biden showed his teeth a lot while lying through them. I think Biden's dentist won a lot of new patients that night.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> We certainly saw who was lying during the VP debate.
> What's worse? Smiling when your opponent is lying or smiling as Ryan did while he was lying to the country?


Biden was lying and grinning ear to ear with his very first answer. If he and Obama didn't know the security was denied to the embassy, then they were the only two who didn't know.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleS needs to turn in Conan for calling Christians the "t" word. Of course, she won't since she only turns in Republicans. You, know, cause she claims she is fair and balanced. Yea, RIGHT!
> ...


Conan, do you really think we can't respond? Here's a detailed response, for the second and last time, and these opinions are shared by others who will be voting for Romney:

I have clear-cut reasons for not wanting Obama re-elected. I believe his arrogance, his disdain for the United States of America, his increase in entitlements even though he said he'd decrease the numbers who needed them, his refusal to work with the opposition party, his inability to pass a budget, his sweeping use of and abuse of executive authority, and his overwhelmingly damaging obamacare, which he said would allow us to keep our doctors but is forcing doctors to close up shop and which he said would reduce insurance costs but has in fact increased them and which has provisions going into effect AFTER the election, are reasons enough for me to oppose him.

His foreign "policy" has allowed Iran to get even closer to being a nuclear threat and has seen them claim allies in Cuba and Venezuela, putting that threat in our back yard, his inability to identify terrorism and keep Americans safe (Fort Hood and consulate in Libya are two examples), his willingness to mislead by lying to the American people about the massacre of Americans in Libya, his refusal to attend foreign policy meetings, and his appeasement of leaders who have our destruction as their goal are additional reasons, and enough in themselves, to disqualify him for a second term.

His lack of preparation for the first debate and his poor performance are indicators of basic problems: his detachment, arrogance, and unwillingness to put in the time and effort to run this country. His inexperience has been a detriment to his performance, and his desire to change this country and mold it in his image of perfection, despite the wishes of the American people, and his unwillingness or inability to learn from his mistakes (appeasing hostile governments and passing a healthcare bill that was unread and unwanted, for example) make me determined not to vote for him for a second term.

Not one of these reasons involves racism.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > We certainly saw who was lying during the VP debate.
> ...


You have to wonder if Obama, Clinton, Biden, Rice and Carney are smiling and laughing now. :-o


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Are you aware that Chris Stevens' father has stated that he abhors that this issue is being used for political reasons? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Cherf said:


> Andrew Sullivan (Daily Beast) and Tom Brokaw, both liberals and Obama supporters, are now questioning Obama's tactics and his inappropriate handling of the Libya story.
> 
> Even the liberals are starting to re-think their support and questioning the current Administration. Perhaps we might have some accurate reporting on the main stream news channels.
> 
> Finally?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> We certainly saw who was lying during the VP debate.
> What's worse? Smiling when your opponent is lying or smiling as Ryan did while he was lying to the country?


Northwoods Gal
Oh that lovely smile instead of getting angry when V.P. Biden decimated Ryan.

A MUST READ: "Two Santa Clauses or how the Republican Party has conned America for thirty years" by Thom Hartmann.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If the Romney group had any human decency, they would honor Chris Stevens' father's wishes and avoid using this incident for political purposes. They want a chance to mourn their son and the others who gave their lives.



ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew Sullivan (Daily Beast) and Tom Brokaw, both liberals and Obama supporters, are now questioning Obama's tactics and his inappropriate handling of the Libya story.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

by WILLIAM BIGELOW 15 Oct 2012, 3:44 AM PDT 

Jurisdictions in Vermont, Michigan, Mississippi and Wisconsin have failed to mail absentee ballots to military members by the Sept. 22, 2012, deadline established by the MOVE Act. That was 45 days before the November 6 elections, which was what was required. 

Rep. Buck McKeon, R-Calif., chairman of the House Armed Services Committee; Rep. Daniel E. Lungren, R-Calif., chairman of the House Administration Committee; and Rep. Lamar Smith, R-Texas, chairman of the House Judiciary Committee, sent a letter to the Defense and Justice departments reading:
We are concerned that, absent prompt and effective remedial action, some men and women in uniform will be deprived of the 45-day window to vote guaranteed by the Military and Overseas Voter Empowerment Act. While implementation and enforcement of the MOVE Act appear on course as an improvement over the poor performance we saw in the 2010 elections, we are concerned about the currently reported shortcomings. If any element of local, state or federal government does not abide by the MOVE Act, the result should not ever be the disenfranchisement of any member of the armed services.

The congressmen stated that the jurisdictions responsible should extend the deadline for accepting military and overseas ballots by the same number of days as the ballots were mailed late. The congressmen also asked Defense Department officials whether they have established installation voting assistance offices where they are required. It is the service branches responsibility to establish these offices.

It is unconscionable for these states to fail to give military members their due. Is it any coincidence that it is only Republicans who seek to rectify the situation?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In case you haven't heard, Chris Stevens' father abhors that polital factions have taken over the deaths of those four brave citizens who gave their lives. It would be better to let this drop for the time being. The issue will not go away, and I'm sure the families don't want that. They just want time to mourn.



soloweygirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > We certainly saw who was lying during the VP debate.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Chris Stevens' father has stated that he abhors that this issue is being used for political reasons?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Of course he did! Wouldn't you demand answers from this White House if your son was killed in the same way? I can imagine every parent would be disgusted in the same way with the cover-up of this Administration about the four deaths in Libya.

I also heard two members of the seal's family being furious that the Obama Administration is covering up his death so that Obama looks better on foreign policy for the up-coming election. The dead's family members want answers and none are forth-coming until after the election. What a coincidence.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> If the Romney group had any human decency, they would honor Chris Stevens' father's wishes and avoid using this incident for political purposes. They want a chance to mourn their son and the others who gave their lives.


Please explain exactly how the 'Romney group' is using the Libya deaths for political purposes. You stated it, so justify your words.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://mobile.alternet.org/alternet/#!/entry/10-best-biden-putdowns-of-paul-ryan-in-veep-debate,50783726d7fc7b567012bade

I don't have time to deal this group today, so I'm posting this as a substitute for writing it out. I'm doing it only to show that facts are not always facts. People believe what they want to believe. This piece provides 10 reasons Biden outdid Ryan. Someone out there might read it. 
I happen to believe the Democrats maybe vulnerable on the Libya event, but I'll wait until the investigation is conducted.
Back to my chores.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > If the Romney group had any human decency, they would honor Chris Stevens' father's wishes and avoid using this incident for political purposes. They want a chance to mourn their son and the others who gave their lives.
> ...


She need not justify it, that's totally obvious.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


If she wishes to be credible, she needs to justify. Anyone can say anything as Romney stated in his debate; doesn't mean it is true. The family members of the dead have spoken out against the Obama Admin for covering up and lying. Those words are credible, not Suzi's opinion and one-line flame sentence. Suzi nor you will justify because you cannot since the family members are upset with the Obama, not Romney, staff.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is an interesting article out there about the myths and what declassified papers have proven about the Cuban Missile Crisis. I never open links so I don't send them either for computer security purposes. Google it.



theyarnlady said:


> Do not know who put at site with Kennedy preposes back in the 60's that same plan as what Romney is perposing now. Thank you. To think he help this nation get back on track as Romney wants to do, wow.
> Another reason I am voting for Romney.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> In case you haven't heard, Chris Stevens' father abhors that polital factions have taken over the deaths of those four brave citizens who gave their lives. It would be better to let this drop for the time being. The issue will not go away, and I'm sure the families don't want that. They just want time to mourn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This investigation should NOT be dropped for the time being. If that was my son, I would be calling them everyday to see what they found out. This is not political.These parents want to know what happened to their sons. They should not have to wait until after the election for an answer. Obama is making it political by trying to cover it up.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > 50,000 jobs to be lost in Maryland due to budget cuts.
> ...


http://thehill.com/blogs/defcon-hill/industry/259517-graham-says-hell-block-reimbursements-in-layoff-notice-fight


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2012/10/at-white-house-request-lockheed-martin-drops-plan-to-issue-layoff-notices/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/capitalbusiness/defense-contractors-back-off-layoff-notice-threats-ahead-of-sequestration/2012/10/01/6dd60382-0c0f-11e2-bb5e-492c0d30bff6_story.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Conan, I'm sure you mean that "the right is in lockstep with their leaders." lol ss.



ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew Sullivan (Daily Beast) and Tom Brokaw, both liberals and Obama supporters, are now questioning Obama's tactics and his inappropriate handling of the Libya story.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Chris Stevens' father has stated that he abhors that this issue is being used for political reasons?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Here's the exact quote of Chris Stevens' father about his son's death in Libya.

"Im not sure exactly what [Romney's] been saying and not saying, but our position is it would be a real shame if this were politicized," Stevens said. "Our concern now is memorializing Chris and remembering his contribution to the country."


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-07-17/defense-industry-says-budget-cuts-may-cost-2-million-jobs


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

How's that for some facts!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bull feathers. ( FYI That is not cursing....just a way of saying it does not exist.)



Cherf said:


> by WILLIAM BIGELOW 15 Oct 2012, 3:44 AM PDT
> 
> Jurisdictions in Vermont, Michigan, Mississippi and Wisconsin have failed to mail absentee ballots to military members by the Sept. 22, 2012, deadline established by the MOVE Act. That was 45 days before the November 6 elections, which was what was required.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ladies, I am finding that the vow of silence is hard to keep and easily broken. I almost surrendered once again to the temptation to explain when no explanation will suffice. There are people who have an insatiable desire to communicate in a negative way. Be strong. I must think of Lovethelake - peace - and toil in silence!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you daring to speak for those families? Don't you understand what they are saying?



mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > In case you haven't heard, Chris Stevens' father abhors that polital factions have taken over the deaths of those four brave citizens who gave their lives. It would be better to let this drop for the time being. The issue will not go away, and I'm sure the families don't want that. They just want time to mourn.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm the other person who posted.



joeysomma said:


> ConanOK
> You made a statement about 401ks and pension plans.
> I asked if you knew the difference.
> Some else made a statement.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It would be a crime for the military to have their right to vote taken away. In fact, it just might BE a crime. Thanks for the factual information, Cherf.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And your point is.........???????????



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Chris Stevens' father has stated that he abhors that this issue is being used for political reasons?
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > We certainly saw who was lying during the VP debate.
> ...


I had to wear sunglasses to watch Mr. Sunshine with his happy grins and giggles.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Romney group is using the deaths of four people at the Libyian Consulate to try to prove that it was President Obama's fault, not the people who killed them, while the four families are trying to mourn their sons.

Is that clear enough for you? No big words except 'Consulate' and 'President.'



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > If the Romney group had any human decency, they would honor Chris Stevens' father's wishes and avoid using this incident for political purposes. They want a chance to mourn their son and the others who gave their lives.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> If the Romney group had any human decency, they would honor Chris Stevens' father's wishes and avoid using this incident for political purposes. They want a chance to mourn their son and the others who gave their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snoozi_suzi
MUST READ: "Two Santa Clauses or how the Republican Party has conned America for Thirty Years"

by Thom Hartmann.

It makes it all so very clear.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Oh, dear Ms. bonbf. You're on the verge . . . . .
Personally, I thought Biden's nonverbal language was quite appropriate in the face of all the lying and dodging questions by Ryan. I would have done the same!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is no need to justify my statement. Even you put Chris's Dad's quote in this thread. Thank you.

I didn't justify because there is no need to do so. I did explain so you can understand. Contact me at any time if you need more information.



Cherf said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, Ingried. I'll look for it.



Ingried said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > If the Romney group had any human decency, they would honor Chris Stevens' father's wishes and avoid using this incident for political purposes. They want a chance to mourn their son and the others who gave their lives.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > We certainly saw who was lying during the VP debate.
> ...


This is good - I put on my FB page.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


alcameron

What a wonderful way to k.o. your opponent.
Churchill loved that kind of "aggression". 
Every smile warned all of us about the lies being told and we were eager to watch.
It was a constant alright. We should be used to it now since that is what Romney and Ryan bring to the plate every time they open their mouths.

alcameron a MUST READ:
"Two Santa Clauses or how the Republican Party has conned America for thirty years". By Thom Hartmann

It is getting so crystal clear what they continue to be up to
and it is not benefiting WE THE PEOPLE only very few of us.
We need to vote for our interests and not for those of the already wealthy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > We certainly saw who was lying during the VP debate.
> ...


Grins and giggles, gaffes and guffaws. Who am I talking about? But I repeat myself.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Remember that old song, "Who's Crying Now?" But let's be careful - don't want to get overconfident.

:shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


"Every smile warned all of us about the lies being told and we were eager to watch."

Please. It was bizarre - like laughing at a funeral.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Chris Stevens' father has stated that he abhors that this issue is being used for political reasons?
> ...


Very good point!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


bonbf3
Nothing bizarre but I like your comment about "funeral".
Ryan just about got cremated and rightfully so.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"You wish to be called righteous rather than to act right."

----Athene from the Eumenides Richmond Lattimore, trans.

Aeschylus

Who does this sound like???????????



bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Names and sources please. Everyone will get the correct information. It won't change the fact that it happened. So sad.



bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't the old song "Who's SORRY now?"



bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Interesting little tidbit about Obo's attacking Romney concerning Bain Capital. Read it and weep, Progs.

Barack Obamas campaign has been quick to rip Mitt Romney for his association with Bain Capital, which outsourced certain jobs during restructuring of companies. Theres only one problem: many of the very executives who were running Bain Capital during the 1999-2002 period now under media scrutiny donated to Obamas presidential campaign. And Obama was more than happy to cash the checks.

Here's the entire article and for those of you who say the "source" does not meet with you scrutiny, I'll be posting another article from HuffPo.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/07/13/Obama-took-bain-cash


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

BAIN CAPITAL GIVES MILLIONS TO DEMOCRATS. 
Huffington Post

Story comes courtesy of California Watch.

By Lance Williams

Bain Capital, the private equity firm co-founded by Republican presidential nominee Mitt Romney  and portrayed by President Barack Obamas supporters as a gang of corporate raiders  has pumped nearly $4.5 million into Democratic campaigns and causes, public records show.

A California Watch analysis of campaign finance reports shows that in the past two decades, donors with ties to Bain and its related companies have been firm financial supporters of Democratic candidates in federal and state races around the nation.

Obama has received $417,000 from Bain donors, including $182,000 for his current re-election campaign, the records show.

To be sure, the firms executives have been more generous to Romney and other Republican candidates.

Since Romney first entered politics  in a failed 1994 campaign for a U.S. Senate seat  he has obtained $4.39 million from donors with ties to Bain Capital and related companies, including the Bain & Co. consulting firm. Other Republican candidates received an additional $2.86 million.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/13/bain-capital-donations-democrats_n_1881655.html


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It would be a crime for the military to have their right to vote taken away. In fact, it just might BE a crime. Thanks for the factual information, Cherf.


Your welcome, from military member and spouse.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bydie, It is very kind of you to include links you find informative.

I never use links because of cookies and hackers. Just a warning for us all. It is fine to write the address yourself, as far as I know.

Just FYI



Bydie said:


> Interesting little tidbit about Obo's attacking Romney concerning Bain Capital. Read it and weep, Progs.
> 
> Barack Obamas campaign has been quick to rip Mitt Romney for his association with Bain Capital, which outsourced certain jobs during restructuring of companies. Theres only one problem: many of the very executives who were running Bain Capital during the 1999-2002 period now under media scrutiny donated to Obamas presidential campaign. And Obama was more than happy to cash the checks.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's called hedging your bets.....and obtaining information.



Bydie said:


> BAIN CAPITAL GIVES MILLIONS TO DEMOCRATS.
> Huffington Post
> 
> Story comes courtesy of California Watch.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, we did, didn't we? Here are Biden's Top Ten Lies:
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/10/12/Fact-Check-Top-Ten-Worst-Lies-by-Joe-Biden-in-VP-Debate
> 
> At least Biden showed his teeth a lot while lying through them. I think Biden's dentist won a lot of new patients that night.


I had to wear sunglasses to watch Mr. Sunshine with his happy grins and giggles.[/quote]

Yep, I posted the top 'ten' lies only and still the Progs ignore the facts. Hysterical I say, hysterical!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Interesting little tidbit about Obo's attacking Romney concerning Bain Capital. Read it and weep, Progs.
> 
> Barack Obamas campaign has been quick to rip Mitt Romney for his association with Bain Capital, which outsourced certain jobs during restructuring of companies. Theres only one problem: many of the very executives who were running Bain Capital during the 1999-2002 period now under media scrutiny donated to Obamas presidential campaign. And Obama was more than happy to cash the checks.
> 
> ...


Bydie, very interesting. But I am sure the Dem group will not believe it. Even if you put something in black and white, they refuse to acknowledge the true facts.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> There is no need to justify my statement. Even you put Chris's Dad's quote in this thread. Thank you.
> 
> I didn't justify because there is no need to do so. I did explain so you can understand. Contact me at any time if you need more information.


Keep asleep Snoozi. Chris' Dad quote stated he doesn't even know if/what Romney may or may not have said; yet you suggested the Dad blamed Romney. Priceless! Keep on spinning suzi.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Another article about Obo's OFFSHORE INVESTMENTS! What a dirty rotten scoundrel his is!!!

Just in case you needed any further persuasion that Barack Obamas carping about Mitt Romneys finances is both stupid and hypocritical, Romney spokeswoman Andrea Saul noted on Tuesday that Obama himself has accepted six figures worth of political donations from executives of Bain Capital, Mitt Romneys old investment firm.

President Obama has based his entire reelection campaign on a vicious, dishonest assault on Mitt Romneys business career. The real question for President Obama is this: if Bain Capital is so bad, why have you taken nearly $120,000 in donations from them? President Obamas actions are the height of hypocrisy, Saul declared.

The precise total is $118,121, and Obama has been taking that Bain money ever since he ran for the Senate. Furthermore, as noted by ABC News, One of Obamas top campaign financiers  Jonathan Lavine  is also managing director at Bain, bundling between $100,000 and $200,000 in contributions for the 2012 Obama Victory Fund, according to estimates released by the Obama campaign. Humorously, Lavine is also the executive who is actually responsible for some of the decisions Obama has most stridently hammered Romney for, even though they were decisions made after Romney left the company.

But wait, theres even more jaw-dropping hypocrisy to document! Obama has also been slamming Romney for outsourcing, by which he means not just the active relocation of American jobs to overseas production facilities, but merely investing in foreign companies. As recently as last Saturday, Obama complained to a Virginia audience that Romney invested in companies that have been called pioneers of outsourcing. I dont want a pioneer in outsourcing. I want some insourcing.

But as the Washington Examiner reports, Barack and Michelle Obama have invested between $200,000 and $450,000 in the Vanguard 500 Index Fund, which has huge holdings in Apple, General Electric, and IBM all of which are very much pioneers in outsourcing.

http://www.humanevents.com/2012/07/18/obama-takes-bain-donations-and-has-offshore-investments/

I hope Obo brings Bain up tomorrow night. Romney will have a wide open opportunity to throw it right back in his face.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Bydie, It is very kind of you to include links you find informative.
> 
> I never use links because of cookies and hackers. Just a warning for us all. It is fine to write the address yourself, as far as I know.
> 
> ...


Uhhhh! That's why I included the article....if you're interested in reading it WITHOUT using the link.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> It's called hedging your bets.....and obtaining information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bydie==see==they are always negative=no amount of proof will give them satisfaction.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


And you would have been behaving just as poorly as Biden. There was absolutely no reason for him to behave that way.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Love your new avatar, cherf!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Names and sources please. Everyone will get the correct information. It won't change the fact that it happened. So sad.


Is your memory going snoozi? I posted the ambassadors exact quote who you named and thanked me for posting. Don't you remember? :lol: Source: the Dad's and dead seal's mom and relative. Since you don't read from posted links nor post links, you'll have to Google for yourself.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> But wait, theres even more jaw-dropping hypocrisy to document! Obama has also been slamming Romney for outsourcing, by which he means not just the active relocation of American jobs to overseas production facilities, but merely investing in foreign companies.
> 
> But as the Washington Examiner reports, Barack and Michelle Obama have invested between $200,000 and $450,000 in the Vanguard 500 Index Fund, which has huge holdings in Apple, General Electric, and IBM all of which are very much pioneers in outsourcing.
> 
> ...


A couple of facts: GE did not pay one dime on their 2011 tax return because they invested all their capital overseas to avoid the taxes imposed by the year's tax rates kept in place and to be raised by Obama. The CEO of GE is Obam's Jobs Czar; isn't that special?

Talk about outsourcing; did you read how Obama is accepting foreign donations to his campaign? Sure its illegal but why would Holder investigate, he is too busy suing Arizona and its sheriff.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> It's called hedging your bets.....and obtaining information.


Alert - Warning - Alert!

Please friends, do not take any economic advice from Snoozi-suzi. I've heard her theories on finances and 'it ain't pretty.'

She wouldn't know the difference from a hedgehog and a hedge-fund manager!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Love your new avatar, cherf!


Thanks! I posted the full photo of the pumpkin I carved into a vase as a gift on another thread. I love fall decorating.

We spent five hours today collecting leaves and pine needles. Only three more days to go. The foliage is just beyond prime yet still so beautiful.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> I hope Obo brings Bain up tomorrow night. Romney will have a wide open opportunity to throw it right back in his face.


Have you heard how Steve Wynn and the big casino owners are supporting Romney - yeah. Now that is a good bet from someone who understands business and the odds.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > It's called hedging your bets.....and obtaining information.
> ...


You're right, Maria. But it may help clarify issues for those who are on the fence plus dispell the lies obo and his minions are spewing.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Obo brings Bain up tomorrow night. Romney will have a wide open opportunity to throw it right back in his face.
> ...


Yes, and the best part is that until obo hit the scene, Wynn was a DEMOCRAT!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I know, he, he.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I do admit to being cynical. It helps to avoid scams.



mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > It's called hedging your bets.....and obtaining information.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Bull feathers. ( FYI That is not cursing....just a way of saying it does not exist.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bull what ever truth, and I live in the state of Wisconsin. I adhore what is happening to these men and women who deserve the right to vote, as it was made law four years ago. 
They above all in this country should have the right more so them we in the U.S. They are risking their lives for that right.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Allow me to correct your 'warning' statement. I would never think of giving financial (not economic) advice here. I was a Registered Representative for many years. There are legal guidelines and I would never breach them.

However, I do feel qualified to point out some of the problems that may generally arise. The idea is to encourage people to educate themselves so they can invest intelligently.

Why would you feel threated by this?



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > It's called hedging your bets.....and obtaining information.
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Can one of you who knows finances (not my strong suit...I'm right brained) answer my question? I've googled, etc, but cannot come to a conclusion. 

Is it not true that IF you have a 401K, which usually invests in mutual funds, which funds investin corporations (which may have off shore investments) then YOU are a foreign investor? Am I right or wrong? Seriously!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Bull feathers. ( FYI That is not cursing....just a way of saying it does not exist.)
> ...


Of course it is not bull, Yarnie. Why should we even listen to someone who is not a military member, probably never asked one before forming her opinion and has proven to not speak the truth regardless of the topic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's like talking to a wall. Good thing I'm so persistent. I think I can.....I think I can.....


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Allow me to correct your 'warning' statement. I would never think of giving financial (not economic) advice here. I was a Registered Representative for many years. There are legal guidelines and I would never breach them.
> 
> However, I do feel qualified to point out some of the problems that may generally arise. The idea is to encourage people to educate themselves so they can invest intelligently.
> 
> ...


A Registered Representative? of what? I have a Series 7 license, do you? Your statement talked about hedging bets; it wasn't appropriate for the topic and I pointed that out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I have freckles. Nah, nah, nah.

You're so silly. I intend giving no identifying information.

I don't know who or what I'm dealing with.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Allow me to correct your 'warning' statement. I would never think of giving financial (not economic) advice here. I was a Registered Representative for many years. There are legal guidelines and I would never breach them.
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > But wait, theres even more jaw-dropping hypocrisy to document! Obama has also been slamming Romney for outsourcing, by which he means not just the active relocation of American jobs to overseas production facilities, but merely investing in foreign companies.
> ...


Some other facts concerning GE. Jeffrey Immelt of GE who was appointed by Obo, is listed as #145 on Forbes' CEO Compensation List....meaning he's being paid 53.82 MILLION dollars for working for FIVE (5) years at GE. So much for obo's looking out for the little guy and the middle class.

Not only that, under his watch, GE has been outsourcing like crazy AND doing a phenomenal business with guess WHO?.....IRAN!!!!

And the creepiness continues.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Can one of you who knows finances (not my strong suit...I'm right brained) answer my question? I've googled, etc, but cannot come to a conclusion.
> 
> Is it not true that IF you have a 401K, which usually invests in mutual funds, which funds investin corporations (which may have off shore investments) then YOU are a foreign investor? Am I right or wrong? Seriously!


I'm a licensed Series 7 professional and Financial Analyst. Yes, you are correct. if your mutual funds have foreign investments you can call yourself a foreign investor.

However, on your tax return, you do not check the box that you have money invested in foreign banks because your money is within a domestic group of investors; not individually invested in a foreign bank or business venture, etc. Because you have no control of how your $ are invested, the decisions are made by domestic fund managers, you are not a legal foreign investor for tax purposes.

If you made individual foreign investments you would receive K-1s, 1099's, REIT tax statements, etc., which you are required to report on your income tax return.

Heck, if you buy something made in China you can call yourself a foreign investor in my book!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ingried said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


My husband and I love Thom Hartman!!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> And I have freckles. Nah, nah, nah.
> 
> You're so silly. I intend giving no identifying information.
> 
> I don't know who or what I'm dealing with.


You cannot answer the question; I get it. Just make it up as you go and when asked a question or challenged, lie and lie on the ground and squirm since no backbone required.

Why do any of us even bother .....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What i have read so far on this post today

Facts from the right 10

Facts from the left one

told we in lock steps, racist, do not report the truth, don't know the truth, can't see the truth. 

Biden is the most honest guy on the earth

President Obama never lies

not true about vote and service men

President Obama never lies

Biden has nice white teeth and laughs at all the lies,even laugths when speaking about Liba which Tom Brokaw found offensive
Biden never lies

More name calling at the right by the left. 

some thing which I do not understand because it was so incoherent that I am almost sure they don't even understand what they wrote.

Joe Biden is wonderful and never lies

President Obama is the king of all the world and we are nasty, dumm, can not think beyond our noses. I could go on and on.

But still Biden doesn't lie

President Obama never lies and is a God

And last of all 
If you can't look up my facts I do not want a virus on my computor, but did look it up but won't pass it on.

I think that says it all for one day.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

A few thoughts

Cherf, you amaze me, new Pradas for you

When was Ambassador Steven's Funeral?

When were the atopsy reports releases?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

You got it Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-07-17/defense-industry-says-budget-cuts-may-cost-2-million-jobs


Thank you, Lovethelake.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


You're right, Andrea. It was a little harsh. You can do a lot with sweet words like sunshine, happy, grins, giggles. Put it together in a certain way and POW. Sorry if it made you feel bad. It was on the edge.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,
Phooey - you got me with that one! Not that I agree, mind you - but a good joke cannot be denied.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Can one of you who knows finances (not my strong suit...I'm right brained) answer my question? I've googled, etc, but cannot come to a conclusion.
> ...


That's what I thought, cherf, but wanted to make sure. So....I guess we can say most of us are as "evil" as Mitt? :O) Except HE reports it!

On another note, one of the STUPIDEST....yes, I'm saying the word "stupid"... campaign ads I've ever seen (and I've been through a lot of campaigns) is the one where they have Mitt Romney's GARBAGE MAN from his CA. place on and he (the Garbage man) is complaining about how Mitt "doesn't even know who I am." Talk about grasping at straws and the poor man doesn't even understand that he's being made a fool of by Obo's henchmen. Now that's disgusting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Yes, it's silliness. And besides, I'm cancelling it out. One hot summer day when my daughter was about 6 years old, she took a glass of water out to the garbage man. She's all grown up now and still just as sweet - and she's voting for Romney.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Foreign tax credits.



Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Can one of you who knows finances (not my strong suit...I'm right brained) answer my question? I've googled, etc, but cannot come to a conclusion.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're welcome. I appreciated it too.



joeysomma said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the other person who posted.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Because I don't want you to go unanswered all the time.

Incidentally, you've been wrong about me every time.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > And I have freckles. Nah, nah, nah.
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Uh Oh.....do I see an acronym here for a CURSE WORD??? Say it isn't so!!

Oh Seattle Sue where are you???? Or do you just report the people that you don't like????



Ingried said:


> ConanO'K
> .............SOS for 5 years now.....yada yada yada


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ingried, You got me too with the cremated joke. Good one. We can all use a yuk.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's a new song............(sung to the tune of The Wheels On The Bus)

The Lies in the White House Go Round n Round, Round n Round, Round n Round.......

who's fault is it this time (Libya Attack)........so what do we find out now?????

Obama WAS NOT YET in Vegas when he was told of the attack (as if that should have made a difference).......and he still couldn't take time from his fund raising activities to tend to our dead...........he is a true DISGRACE.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your daughter sounds like a sweetheart. Good work, Mom



bonbf3 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Never mind. Joey did an excellent job of explaining this, as any good rep would.



snoozi_suzi said:


> Foreign tax credits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

What's with you? You just want to pick at everything and anything don't you............do you maybe have a secret crush on me or something? Although I'm flattered, I must tell you that honestly, I don't have any plans of leaving my husband.............but, what is your 'issue' with me?

First I made a comment that you didn't agree with about my views/opinions on comm. / socialism...........then I told you that maybe I didn't explain myself correctly and now you still are getting on me...........what's up with you?



SeattleSoul said:


> Karen2835, if you think you've "done your homework" anout communism and socialism then all I can say is, great! Glad you did :!:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

sorry I miss quoted today about the right and giving fact

It was 12 right

1 left and book about two santa clauses a must read.

Left added insults to rights

Military mentality 
living off the dole

Left in lock step (was not corrected by source) so sure she means right.

hate Obama and eating us up

Cherf in love with her post. 
ryan cremated and rightfully so.

should be righteous rather than acting right

name sources 12 not enough

coursing on the thread(exact spelling) and report person

rush and Karl rove are rights leaders
start playing Grimms fairy tales
be afraid of your saviors
can't listen on your own
Cherf fibs don't engage in dialog
can't defend political beliefs

Sorry didn't get it all down before but was making dinner for the one on the dole don't you know


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am sure there will be more added today, but enough for me.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ingried said:


> If President Obama was a white Republican they would kiss the ground he would be walking on


yeah ok......and if Bush were President while we had the attack on Libya, what do you think would have happened then? I could see Sharpton, Jackson and every other 'race baiter' out there demanding that he be impeached for 'passing the buck'......as your beloved Obama did............remember, he had better things to do, like some fund raising activities in Vegas...........too busy to do HIS job, passed it right over to Hillary............I'm waiting for Hillary to dump Obama and really come out and tell the people like it is..............how many times is she gonna let Obo dump on her before she strikes back.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> sorry I miss quoted today about the right and giving fact
> 
> It was 12 right
> 
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> sorry I miss quoted today about the right and giving fact
> 
> It was 12 right
> 
> ...


Yarnlady, good job=thanks
Maria


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> On another note, one of the STUPIDEST....yes, I'm saying the word "stupid"... campaign ads I've ever seen (and I've been through a lot of campaigns) is the one where they have Mitt Romney's GARBAGE MAN from his CA. place on and he (the Garbage man) is complaining about how Mitt "doesn't even know who I am." Talk about grasping at straws and the poor man doesn't even understand that he's being made a fool of by Obo's henchmen. Now that's disgusting!


Did you know that when Romney was Governor he used to do other's jobs on particular Fridays to hear from different perspectives? Google it and you'll see Romney driving around Boston or the suburbs collecting garbage and riding on the back of a trash truck. That is only one of the jobs I remember him doing. He is pretty impressive and down-to-earth.

Nevermind, I found a link for you. I didn't realize his work experience was recently written about. Here's a link:

http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/329098/mitt-romney-worked-garbage-man-charles-c-w-cooke


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> A few thoughts
> 
> Cherf, you amaze me, new Pradas for you


Thank you my Queen! May I have pumps please again. I love the look of sling-backs but cannot keep them on my ankles.

Hail!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Also did you hear it reported that Romney went out of his way to help others. By giving money to people who needed it. 
going out of his way to make sure one family was o.k. and if they need help after a lost in their family. If he is such a terrible person why would he bother to do these things.
Not taking money when he was governer of Mass. 

You never hear of all the good he has done to help his fellowmen and women. 

Yet he has not once put it out in the public, for others to see. These where told by the people he help. Yet he does not brag about it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Couldn't you do that if you had all that money? I could.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Couldn't you do that if you had all that money? I could.


Yes , but there are so many out there that do not. I will not mention how many in our goverement do not.

Plus all you hear on the news ect is what a bad mean uncaring person he is.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Some folks here think that because I told my teachers to call my parents when they THOUGHT they had a problem with me doesn't mean I did this over and over again. I did it 3 times, once in 5th grade, once in 8th grade and once in 10th grade. In each isnstance, a teacher was ordering me to do something I was not allowed to do. When my parents went to school to confront these teachers, guess what happened? My parents told me to tell them, truthfully, what had happened. After I did that, the teachers involved were reprimanded by the principals of the 3 separate schools where these things happened.

I know some of you would just love to think I was a brat who ran to Mommy and Daddy every day I was in school. That's not the case. May parents were the "Big guns" and I only brought out the "big guns" in big circumstances.

Believe what you like, I know what happened. Kids can and do get mistreated in school. I just wish all of them had parents like mine who believed me, believed IN me and supported me when I needed them most.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

What the heck is the "T" word? If it's some kind of texting abbreviation, you can be sure I don't know what it means. Whatever else it is, I still don't know what it means. I can't do anything unless I understand the basis for doing it. I haven't had a chance to search for the "T" word yet. If you mean "tinkle" I used that word.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Couldn't you do that if you had all that money? I could.


Having money has nothing to do with helping others. Giving of your time ==volunteering?? So you can't find anything nice to say about Romney helping others. I guess you are saying he is the only rich person. Too bad you can't give a helping hand if someone needs it.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Where's the debate being held tomorrow? I hope it's not too high above sea level, wouldn't want anyone to feel 'under the weather'...............I do hope Michelle is helping him to 'cram' for his big test tomorrow.....he must be prepared for this one? Come on Obo, we have faith in you.....can you, can you............can you argue the facts on your very own policies that you, personally set in force?

Can you boy? Can you do it for the people? I'm sure if he weren't busy 'preparing' to answer questions on the very things that he said he was going to do.............I wouldn't think a person would have to 'study' to be prepared to answer to his own admin. policies, but..........

Oh gosh, lol, I'm watching C-Span and they're showing the first debate with Obo and Romney...............Obo is gettin' PO'd......he sure doesn't like Romney telling it like it is..........lol............eyes are just fluttering away..............a sure sign of nervousness.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

double standards SS??

If you don't think that we know what you really want to say, you're fooling yourself, no one else...........'heck'?

Can you report yourself?



SeattleSoul said:


> What the heck is the "T" word? If it's some kind of texting abbreviation, you can be sure I don't know what it means. Whatever else it is, I still don't know what it means. I can't do anything unless I understand the basis for doing it. I haven't had a chance to search for the "T" word yet. If you mean "tinkle" I used that word.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

mariaps said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't you do that if you had all that money? I could.
> ...


Oh, please! You have no idea what I do with my money or how much I volunteer. I didn't say one mean thing about Romney. Now if I were one of you, I would be calling him RomRom or something worse. What is with you people? Once again, you're solidifying my impression of right-wing people, and it sure isn't pretty! Not that you really care what kind of impression you give or what I think. It's just very hypocritical. 
You have no trouble denigrating Democratic leaders, but because I didn't say anything nice about Romney, you call me on it? I need to puke.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a nice, pleasant example of name-calling. I guess it's OK for you to say, mariaps, but it's not OK to say nothing nice about Romney. That would be something like Rom-becile in your language. 
Excuse me, Ingried is being mean?? You people are laughable.


Lukelucy, Ingried is being mean STILL. Unless you are voting for Obozo, You are a worthless idiot.

mariaps


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Where's the debate being held tomorrow? I hope it's not too high above sea level, wouldn't want anyone to feel 'under the weather'...............I do hope Michelle is helping him to 'cram' for his big test tomorrow.....he must be prepared for this one? Come on Obo, we have faith in you.....can you, can you............can you argue the facts on your very own policies that you, personally set in force?
> 
> Can you boy? Can you do it for the people? I'm sure if he weren't busy 'preparing' to answer questions on the very things that he said he was going to do.............I wouldn't think a person would have to 'study' to be prepared to answer to his own admin. policies, but..........
> 
> Oh gosh, lol, I'm watching C-Span and they're showing the first debate with Obo and Romney...............Obo is gettin' PO'd......he sure doesn't like Romney telling it like it is..........lol............eyes are just fluttering away..............a sure sign of nervousness.


Telling it like it is??? He flip-flopped so many times nobody knew who he was. In fact, I would think if any of the things he said were his real policies, most of the right would not want to vote for him.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

alcameron said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


Don't mess up your shoes


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, so clever, aren't you?


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Obo....can you not hear?

He keeps saying Romney wants to repeal obocare but won't tell us what he'll replace it with??????

Romney did tell us what he would do differently. For those of you here on KP who may have missed it as well, he said.......he will take health care to the 'state level'......let the individual states review the health care needs of their people...........taking it out of the federal government's hands............yet we have people here who refuse to have it any other way......they want government control.....for everything.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Couldn't you do that if you had all that money? I could.


You could, BUT HE DID, AND HE DID IT WITHOUT FANFARE


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BH's PM me tomorrow, and spread the word

Your Queen


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

and obama has done so much better for us over the past 4 years?

what happened to his promise of 'cutting the debt in half', what happened to his 'open door, transparency' promise?

all he ever says any more is, we need more time.

The difference now is we've already seen Obama in action or I really should say his "lack of action', he's done nothing but pass the buck.

The debates we are watching now with Romney and Obama are no different than the ones we saw with McCain and Obama.........then, we knew nothing of McCain's ability to lead our nation.....now, we know nothing of Romney's ability to lead our nation.................now we know that Obama has failed to lead our nation............deficit went from $10 trillion to now almost $17 trillion (that's $7 trillion for one term!!! - he has almost DOUBLED the deficit)........more people are on Food Stamps than when he took office.................yet the Progs. say he's done a good job.........yeah, ok, a good job at sending our country down the drain...........the only thing that he's done well at, destroying our country little by little........Obama's no dummy, he knows all to well what he's doing and what he will continue to do....................I am so DONE with talking to you people about what's coming our way.............bottom line, Obama has done nothing that he too, just like Romney is saying now, he will do in the next 4 years.......we've seen Obama, he had his chance.........he failed and he failed big.................if you all are happy with him and feel he's done justice by you, then please.........why don't you 'act on it', follow Obama's care and concern on 'spreading the wealth'.......I'll be waiting for my PMs from some of you telling me that you've set up a special Paypal account for MY family so we can finally have some health coverage.........as we lost our coverage in 2010...thank you Mr. Obama! (yes, my husband works for a small company that no longer offers health insurance to it's workers, no matter how hard they may work for the company).



alcameron said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the debate being held tomorrow? I hope it's not too high above sea level, wouldn't want anyone to feel 'under the weather'...............I do hope Michelle is helping him to 'cram' for his big test tomorrow.....he must be prepared for this one? Come on Obo, we have faith in you.....can you, can you............can you argue the facts on your very own policies that you, personally set in force?
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, Karen2835, that SOS may be that abbreviation soldiers used for creamed, chipped beef on toast, I rotted my brain away training a blind woman who uses a white cane how to take a couple of new routes to places she hadn't been before. We really did have fun plus we did a lot of hard thinking.

I can hardly read and writing this is a challenge. Next I get to give my diabetic cat his insulin shot. Wish me luck  And that's SeattleSoul, by the way...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Can you liberals, for once, make a comment that is your very own and not one that you heard from a CNN or NBC reporter.......you have no originality at all...........all you have done is repeat what is heard from another basher..........at least when I say something it is something that either comes from Obama's mouth, Jay Carney's mouth or Romney's mouth...........I say what I hear them say, not something that Bill O'Reilly said earlier tonight.

Not one of you has answered to the fact that we found out that Obama was not even in Vegas yet when he got the news of the attack............you just want to go over and over and over the same crap that we've been reading since page 10...and that would be page 10 of Part 1.......................have a wonderful evening alcameron, you might want to catch up on the nightly news so you all will have something to talk about tomorrow.....lol



alcameron said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the debate being held tomorrow? I hope it's not too high above sea level, wouldn't want anyone to feel 'under the weather'...............I do hope Michelle is helping him to 'cram' for his big test tomorrow.....he must be prepared for this one? Come on Obo, we have faith in you.....can you, can you............can you argue the facts on your very own policies that you, personally set in force?
> ...


 :|


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

don't even............you and your double standard ways..........for someone who can't 'read' you sure know how to read the 'report this issue' button, now don't you............good night to you



SeattleSoul said:


> Yeah, Karen2835, that SOS may be that abbreviation soldiers used ir creamed, smoked beef on toast, I rotted my brain away training a blind woman who uses a white cane how to take a couple of new routes to places she hadn't been beore. We really did have fun plus we did a lot of hard thinking.
> 
> I can hardly read and writing this is a challenge. Next I get to give my diabetic cat his insulin shot. Wish me kuck


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Joeysomma, what you did for your daughter is in the same category of what my parents did for me. Go, good parents :!: Get and stay involved in your children's education :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Aw, come on Karen2835, gimme a break. I gotta know that SOS was used to mean that stuff on toast before I do anything.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Also did you hear it reported that Romney went out of his way to help others. By giving money to people who needed it.
> going out of his way to make sure one family was o.k. and if they need help after a lost in their family. If he is such a terrible person why would he bother to do these things.
> Not taking money when he was governer of Mass.
> 
> ...


theyarnlady
O sure Romney is very giving in telling Students to turn to their Parents for money to go to College or start a business.. What a brilliant idea.
What a solution. Is this Man normal?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we did, didn't we? Here are Biden's Top Ten Lies:
> ...


Yep, I posted the top 'ten' lies only and still the Progs ignore the facts. Hysterical I say, hysterical![/quote]

ROMNEY/RYAN: Lies, lies and more lies - HistOrical I say.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Can you liberals, for once, make a comment that is your very own and not one that you heard from a CNN or NBC reporter.......you have no originality at all...........all you have done is repeat what is heard from another basher..........at least when I say something it is something that either comes from Obama's mouth, Jay Carney's mouth or Romney's mouth...........I say what I hear them say, not something that Bill O'Reilly said earlier tonight.
> 
> Not one of you has answered to the fact that we found out that Obama was not even in Vegas yet when he got the news of the attack............you just want to go over and over and over the same crap that we've been reading since page 10...and that would be page 10 of Part 1.......................have a wonderful evening alcameron, you might want to catch up on the nightly news so you all will have something to talk about tomorrow.....lol
> 
> ...


karen2835
Read and heed what we write and you will see how original we are.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here's a nice, pleasant example of name-calling. I guess it's OK for you to say, mariaps, but it's not OK to say nothing nice about Romney. That would be something like Rom-becile in your language.
> Excuse me, Ingried is being mean?? You people are laughable.
> 
> Lukelucy, Ingried is being mean STILL. Unless you are voting for Obozo, You are a worthless idiot.
> ...


ALCAMERON IS BEING RUDE AND CALLING PEOPLE NAMES LIKE "IDIOT"


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

mariaps said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Snort! :0)


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Hey Obo....can you not hear?
> 
> He keeps saying Romney wants to repeal obocare but won't tell us what he'll replace it with??????
> 
> Romney did tell us what he would do differently. For those of you here on KP who may have missed it as well, he said.......he will take health care to the 'state level'......let the individual states review the health care needs of their people...........taking it out of the federal government's hands............yet we have people here who refuse to have it any other way......they want government control.....for everything.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Why is it so wrong for children to discuss with their parents about money for college? Sorry I feel/felt college was part of my responsibility as a parent. Yes, my children were very lucky as they both graduated from college with no debt. 

I realize that not everyone can provide as we did, but parents and children need to discuss how college is going to be paid for so students will not graduate from college with massive debt.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

sjrNC, I'm with you. Parents and their children should discuss how to pay for college, and even seek outside financial advice if necessary. The debt some students are graduating with is outrageous.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

You know, college is not a right !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You may not be able to afford Stanford, so go to community college for a few years and transfer. No one remembers where you went to school your freshman year. GET A JOB IN HS AND SAVE. Stay in state and save out of state fees.

Hello, that's how millions of people have done it over the years. Including myself


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You have me laughing out loud. All I could think of was 'terrorist' but that's not a swear word on my block. It's Tinkle! Would a nun blush at that?

Regardless, it's a great word.....full of silliness and magic. Let's tinkle more often.....are you with me?



SeattleSoul said:


> What the heck is the "T" word? If it's some kind of texting abbreviation, you can be sure I don't know what it means. Whatever else it is, I still don't know what it means. I can't do anything unless I understand the basis for doing it. I haven't had a chance to search for the "T" word yet. If you mean "tinkle" I used that word.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake, yes, people can do what you did to get through college. You did it the hard way, and you got through it. I assume you're proud of yourself and you should be. I believe too many people think college IS a right. And many kids think Mom and Dad are made of money. Maybe college should be a right because it's so hard to get a lot of decent jobs without a college degree, but that's a whole different subject.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's the reason for his flip flops. He says what he thinks his audience wants to hear. The people I respect want to hear the truth. What do you believe in?

Isn't the debate tomorrow at Hofstra Univ in NYC? I'm not sure.



alcameron said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the debate being held tomorrow? I hope it's not too high above sea level, wouldn't want anyone to feel 'under the weather'...............I do hope Michelle is helping him to 'cram' for his big test tomorrow.....he must be prepared for this one? Come on Obo, we have faith in you.....can you, can you............can you argue the facts on your very own policies that you, personally set in force?
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I do get a kick out of it when they don't get the joke.



Ingried said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you liberals, for once, make a comment that is your very own and not one that you heard from a CNN or NBC reporter.......you have no originality at all...........all you have done is repeat what is heard from another basher..........at least when I say something it is something that either comes from Obama's mouth, Jay Carney's mouth or Romney's mouth...........I say what I hear them say, not something that Bill O'Reilly said earlier tonight.
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Hey Obo....can you not hear?
> 
> He keeps saying Romney wants to repeal obocare but won't tell us what he'll replace it with??????
> 
> Romney did tell us what he would do differently. For those of you here on KP who may have missed it as well, he said.......he will take health care to the 'state level'......let the individual states review the health care needs of their people...........taking it out of the federal government's hands............yet we have people here who refuse to have it any other way......they want government control.....for everything.


Yup, the repubs want to control every part of a woman's body!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And someone's tinkling on the grass. I'm telling!



Bydie said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a nice, pleasant example of name-calling. I guess it's OK for you to say, mariaps, but it's not OK to say nothing nice about Romney. That would be something like Rom-becile in your language.
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bydie said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a nice, pleasant example of name-calling. I guess it's OK for you to say, mariaps, but it's not OK to say nothing nice about Romney. That would be something like Rom-becile in your language.
> ...


YOU DIDN'T GET IT. It was not I who used the I-word. Read again, dear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

M'aidez, m'aidez?



karen2835 said:


> Uh Oh.....do I see an acronym here for a CURSE WORD??? Say it isn't so!!
> 
> Oh Seattle Sue where are you???? Or do you just report the people that you don't like????
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> M'aidez, m'aidez?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suzi
You may have to translate for them


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't you do that if you had all that money? I could.
> ...


that's right - not many people knew about it. That's when it's really done for the right reason - when nobody knows.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Joeysomma, what you did for your daughter is in the same category of what my parents did for me. Go, good parents :!: Get and stay involved in your children's education :thumbup:


Couldn't be more right!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a nice, pleasant example of name-calling. I guess it's OK for you to say, mariaps, but it's not OK to say nothing nice about Romney. That would be something like Rom-becile in your language.
> ...


Okay - that reminds me of a story, so cool off and listen to this. I just hope it's as funny to read as it was when it happened.

When I was a parapro, I had cafeteria duty (nightmares and hearing loss). One day, a first grader came up to me and said with righteous indignation, "Steven said the "e" word."

? Never heard of that one!

I went right over to Steven, looked at him sternly, and asked, 
"Did you?"

"Yes," he answered.

I told him with great seriousness, "If you do it again, I'm going to make a note on your card (not a good thing)."

Then I went to my much hipper co-monitor and asked her what the "e-word" was. To my surprise, she didn't know either.

Later that day, she came to me and said, 
"I found out what the e-word is!"

"What is it," I asked. Couldn't wait for this!

She said - with a straight face --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------"idiot!"

We doubled over laughing! True story.

Now - I hope you all feel better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Why is it so wrong for children to discuss with their parents about money for college? Sorry I feel/felt college was part of my responsibility as a parent. Yes, my children were very lucky as they both graduated from college with no debt.
> 
> I realize that not everyone can provide as we did, but parents and children need to discuss how college is going to be paid for so students will not graduate from college with massive debt.


Absolutely!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Here's a new song............(sung to the tune of The Wheels On The Bus)
> 
> The Lies in the White House Go Round n Round, Round n Round, Round n Round.......
> 
> ...


Do you know who is in charge of U.S. embassy's, Karen? If you did you would not being saying this. Did you ever hear of the Cabinet and do you understand what those people's responsibilities are? Just curious. Maybe a refresher course in U.S. government would be helpful.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Why is it so wrong for children to discuss with their parents about money for college? Sorry I feel/felt college was part of my responsibility as a parent. Yes, my children were very lucky as they both graduated from college with no debt.
> 
> I realize that not everyone can provide as we did, but parents and children need to discuss how college is going to be paid for so students will not graduate from college with massive debt.


sjrNC
Absolutely nothing wrong with parents discussing College Tuition and other educational expenses with their children.
Making the assumption that most young people have the luxury to go to their Parents for such help is arrogant.

It is particularly unrealistic these days to think that most parents
can foot such bills. A Neighbor just lost their Home because they tried to pay for their daughter's tuition then first the father and then the mother lost their jobs. 
Tuition has climbed to such a level that most working people cannot effort any longer to take on such responsibility.

Tuition for qualified Students should be free as it is in most developed countries. We want to be number one in the world and can neither afford to provide affordable Health Care nor
higher education? Something screams here to high heaven for change.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > But wait, theres even more jaw-dropping hypocrisy to document! Obama has also been slamming Romney for outsourcing, by which he means not just the active relocation of American jobs to overseas production facilities, but merely investing in foreign companies.
> ...


Who is the CEO of GE and what is a Jobs Czar? Where are the foreign donations coming from? Please provide your source of reliable information. AZ and that sheriff should be sued.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a new song............(sung to the tune of The Wheels On The Bus)
> ...


ConcnO'K
You are expecting too much. Much too much. Look what is always being presented it is very telling.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


The AZ Sheriff has been in the Sun for all too long.
Fried brains do not function well.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Bydie - Your lack of manners is very disturbing and your lack of factual information is unbelievable. Why do you keep putting this stuff out here. Your hatred for your President is unseamly. Your candidate Mr. Romney is scary/creepy. If Mr. Romney is so wonderful why don't you point out all the good things that he will do for the country? How long do you think it will take him to get the country ship shape. I sure hope he can do it in four years or less.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


ConanO'K
It is what it is, dislike for one who has accomplished what some white guys could not. How dare a not all white Man reside in the White House.
Did you see the T-shirt of the guy at one of Romney's closed
events? Black T-Shirt with big white letters saying: "Put the White back into the White House".
Well, what is so good to know is that before all too long we whites will be a minority by a wide margin and all that has been inflicted on people of colour will be thrown back at whites.
Eye for an eye. 
Only those who will have become humane and all inclusive will be spared and I am oh so sure that future generations of my family will fare well. We have been colour blind for a long time.
We have no divisions between races or religions.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> sjrNC said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it so wrong for children to discuss with their parents about money for college? Sorry I feel/felt college was part of my responsibility as a parent. Yes, my children were very lucky as they both graduated from college with no debt.
> ...


Oh, Ingried, my dear, remember you told us that you lived in such an affluent neighborhood that poor children were "bused" in so all of your neighbors could pass out treats. Which is it--rich neighborhood or people losing their homes due to the recession?

Are you for real? Need one of my "stay"alert pills?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


If you don't know who the CEO of GE is or what a Jobs Czar is, Conan, you shouldn't be lecturing others about getting educated. The sheriff should be sued? Somebody didn't think so. The lawsuit was dropped at least a week ago.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Cherf - How dare you. I have plenty of support and you have hot air. You know I have done nothing wrong and why do you suggest others do your dirty work for you. You march around here like a rooster/hen with your chest all puffed out and you are laughable. You would be very surprised at my military ties. I have the up most respect for the U.S. military and I do not have a sorry butt. I have quite a nice one. Your man Paul Ryan has voted against giving benefits to the military and yet you are willing to put him in office? Aren't you worried about you and Bydie losing your benefits? I hope God will help all of you. God does a great job of taking care of me. Once again your unkind and hateful attitude shows through.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


ConanO'K
Why worry about the "sorry" ones? 
Do not waste your breath, they are not worth it.
I am reading Mark Twain again a breath of fresh air always.
No poison in his writings and such language skills.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Couldn't you do that if you had all that money? I could.


Charitable works should be in proportion; a percentage of your wealth. You could give exactly the same percentage of your money as Romney did. Do you? I doubt it. In fact, I know it.

Giving has nothing to do with how much you have; it is how much you sacrifice. I wonder if you sacrifice at all considering your comment.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Conan,
As well as not lecturing people about educating themselves, you really shouldn't be lecturing Bydie about her manners considering the combativeness of the very post in which you chide her. She is polite and intelligent, and I have never received a rude post from her. As for how Romney will get the country ship-shape, I refer you to the following website:

romney.com/sites/default/files/shared/BelieveInAmerica-PlanForJobsAndEconomicGrowth-Full.pdf

Better fix a cup of tea because this is a long and detailed explanation of his plan, many pages long.

He has also given a simplified version of his 5-point plan:

"First, by 2020, North America will be energy independent by taking full advantage of our oil and coal and gas and nuclear and renewables.

"Second, we will give our fellow citizens the skills they need for the jobs of today and the careers of tomorrow. When it comes to the school your child will attend, every parent should have a choice, and every child should have a chance.

"Third, we will make trade work for America by forging new trade agreements. And when nations cheat in trade, there will be unmistakable consequences.

"Fourth, to assure every entrepreneur and every job creator that their investments in America will not vanish as have those in Greece, we will cut the deficit and put America on track to a balanced budget.

"And fifth, we will champion small businesses, Americas engine of job growth. That means reducing taxes on business, not raising them. It means simplifying and modernizing the regulations that hurt small business the most. And it means that we must rein in the skyrocketing cost of healthcare by repealing and replacing Obamacare."

That's it in a nutshell. Romney's plan.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

By the way, has anyone seen Obama's plan to get the country ship-shape? I'd like to see a coherent, point by point plan, not just "more of the same."


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Why is it so wrong for children to discuss with their parents about money for college? Sorry I feel/felt college was part of my responsibility as a parent. Yes, my children were very lucky as they both graduated from college with no debt.
> 
> I realize that not everyone can provide as we did, but parents and children need to discuss how college is going to be paid for so students will not graduate from college with massive debt.


Thank you for your input as my husband and I only had two children because we knew we could only afford to college educate two children which we did without debt. Daughter number 1 graduated with a ME in Higher Education. Her BA was in Economics with a minor in Math. Daughter number 1 graduated with a BS in business with a minor in computer programming.

True we live in an old house (over 60 years old) with early Halloween furniture, ( it will scare you to death) we are happy that daughters are educated. It was our responsibility to educate them without debt when they graduated from college.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Cherf, I believe you hit a nerve.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


If you know who they are then why don't you tell me. Why did you bring up the sheriff situation if it's old news?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> sjrNC said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it so wrong for children to discuss with their parents about money for college? Sorry I feel/felt college was part of my responsibility as a parent. Yes, my children were very lucky as they both graduated from college with no debt.
> ...


We did the same, Janeway. We set our priorities and haven't regretted it for a minute. Our kids learned to budget their money, and they are all responsible adults now- thank God. I do give all the credit to many prayers for them throughout each day. 
We've been in the same house for many years -it's paid for, not fancy, but plenty of room for children and grandchildren to come and stay. My husband was a wonderful provider. We were old-fashioned - he went to work, and I stayed home. Later, I went to work, too - and now we're both retired! We've had our share of financial setbacks and family issues, but we are satisfied with what we have.The years have flown by, and I'm very thankful that we could provide for our children's education.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Cherf - Has yet to hit a target. Terrible aim, that one. I'll holler 
"ouch" if any of you ever hit a nerve. Would that help you? Like I said the military pensioners should read how Ryan has voted against the military and that other item you don't want to talk about Ryan's vote to cut back aid for protection of our embassies. Did anyone figure out who is responsible for our embassies security yet. I guess you are right Ingried. It is probably to much to expect to get an answer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


I didn't know you'd want me to tell you. Jeffrey Immelt is the CEO of GE, and a Jobs Czar is a position created by Obama for someone who is supposed to help create jobs. The two are related because - the present Jobs Czar is none other than Jeffrey Immelt, who has succeeded in sending so many high-tech, high paying jobs to China that workers were celebrating in the streets. They LOVE him there.

I brought up the sheriff situation just to let you know it's over. Apparently there wasn't a strong enough case against him to hear it in court.

Time for bed. Good night all.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> By the way, has anyone seen Obama's plan to get the country ship-shape? I'd like to see a coherent, point by point plan, not just "more of the same."


You'll never see an Obama plan as it does not exist. Obama is a liar and deceiver, and campaigner-in-chief.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Apparently Hilary Clinton is responsible. At least she has claimed responsibility. I'm amazed that she has allowed herself to take the blame for this disaster. I guess the film producer didn't pan out as a scapegoat.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > sjrNC said:
> ...


Janeway
I do live in a VERY FINE neighborhood. I do not think I ever said affluent. Yes some people are extremely well to do and their Homes are Mansions, many others are middle class and unfortunately one of our neighbors, professional People got hit hard. 
By the way Sanibel Island, Florida which is not exactly an area where poor folks reside has been struck by many foreclosures and short sales.

Ever heard of "The Donald" filing bankruptcy 3 times?

What is your point?
Think before you leap.

And we are again happy to welcome youngsters from poorer
areas to visit us on Halloween. They will not only get sweets but some wearable item as well. We are our brother's keepers.
Christianity at work. Can't wait to get all those wonderful hugs.

What makes you so jealous? Something is eating you alive.
Turn to your children for some comfort it may soften you and make you feel better.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


You had better take a good look at what Bydie posts. She is very rude and nasty. I can't even come close to what she has posted and I wouldn't want to. Romney just talks. It's easy to say what he wants to do but what is his plan to reach those goals? That's a fair question. He expects people to trust him? Why should we? I sure know he takes very good care of himself and his family and that's great but what about the rest of us? I don't trust him and I trust Ryan even less.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Cherf
The stuff you present has too little value to spend time with.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


It is Mrs. Clinton's job as Secretary of State not President Obama's. She is his advisor in these matters and she is supposed to gather information and then discuss with the President what is going on. The reason we have the Cabinet is to advise the President on a huge variety of issues. They are there to provide a President with expert information. Mr. Romney know nothing about diplomacy when he made his ill informed remark about the attack. He could have caused a lot more harm by talking about the situation and he should have waited until more information was available before he made any comments. I fear he will start a World War if he is elected.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


ConanO'K
No doubt if Romney would get into Office we quickly would be in at least one other War. War after all makes money for many.
And making money is foremost on Romney's mind.
Remember he said as a youngster he wanted to become rich and famous and recently proudly stated that he achieved both.

And losing lives is considered just an acceptable side-effect of War. Romney and his Sons valued their lives much too much to
serve our country. That is for others to do.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, you and your husband should give each other a pat on the back for sending your children to college and not saddling them with debt. You must be very proud.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ingried, try reading Twain's "The Mysterious Stranger", "Pudd'nhead Wilson" and "The Voyage of the Damned" and tell me how little poison you find in those. I can't even reread "Pudd'nhead Wilson" anymore.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleS, why don't you report Ingried for coursing on this thread or other threads since you do not like anyone to use curse words?
> ...


ConLilK, coursing was a typo error as I'm sure you knew that but you just had to finally show your "true" colors as you knew I was on the IPad hunting and pecking the keys . Do you have an IPad?

The message was not for you, but as your honey Ingried says "you just had to jump in didn't you?" I have written a lot of messages to you but you never answered any until this one. It was not for you my dear Troll.

I did report you to admin as you violated my civil rights by starting a site on Racism and slamming me for being an American Indian. You typed Janeway in every message and I have them printed in case they are needed in the future. You are toast my dear so don't ruffle my feathers!

I had a lot of pages to read so am not caught up and don't know if it is possible as went to doctor today with two new infections. Going to bed for a few days.

Goodnight all!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Ingried, try reading Twain's "The Mysterious Stranger", "Pudd'nhead Wilson" and "The Voyage of the Damned" and tell me how little poison you find in those. I can't even reread "Pudd'nhead Wilson" anymore.


SeattleSoul
May read some of those and decide then.
So far I am on the light side of his writings and am enthused to the point that I keep reading them often.
The next one probably is "Letters from the Earth". See how that turns out.

Just read "Churchill the Life triumphant" again. Love to read
Biographies.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, much as I hate to admit it, usually I just scroll past Ingried's posts. I'm heading out shortly, but will TRY to read what she's said here in Part 3. I don't recall her swearing, but like I said I don't read her stuff. If you're just being snide, I don't get that from what you said, but will comment later, if necessary.


I'm sorry as yes, I was being rude I should have not said the words I said. I noticed that you were quick to report Barbara Ann but did not mention that Ingried has cursed on this site.

Barbara's 41 year old sister died so she is in mourning.

I'm battling two new infections (not killers but giving me a temperature) so I'm off to bed for a few days .

Again I'm sorry for being rude. Can we be civil to each other?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to say it, but I'm afraid racism is at the heart of the vilification of Barack Obama. I've never heard such rumors and hatred thrown at any candidate. Perhaps people don't want to admit that he isn't like 'us.' His name is funny. His wife is pushy. He hasn't been born here. He doesn't belong here. Yes he does. He will help us all and unite us in the true spirit of the United States of America......if we let him.
> ...


I agree totally!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > sjrNC said:
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > sjrNC said:
> ...


Good for you and your husband-- give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Ingried,

These comments were following up YOUR POST that included the question starting, "IF I CARRY A GUN..."

Your comments maligned both parties involved in any conflict; thus, the discussion of self-defense. No one has suggested a "shoot first---ask questions later" policy, although there are circumstances when the time for making a decision is literally a split second. Some of us dainty females believe in self-defense, and some of us may be "armed and dangerous," but we are NOT vigilantes.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Janeway
Any more questions? Happy to respond.
Waiting to hear what your point is.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Are you aware that Chris Stevens' father has stated that he abhors that this issue is being used for political reasons?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> ...


Ambassador Steven's death is not the story, although his story needs to be told. The story is about the current administration's ineptitude in the arena of foreign policy, security decisions made for political reasons, lies about attacks on our embassies' and/or consulates' staff and property, and a deliberate cover-up of all the above.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > In case you haven't heard, Chris Stevens' father abhors that polital factions have taken over the deaths of those four brave citizens who gave their lives. It would be better to let this drop for the time being. The issue will not go away, and I'm sure the families don't want that. They just want time to mourn.
> ...


That' right. The outrage is only because the scrutiny is making the Dems squirm. How can they spin this so their leader doesn't look bad? It's like looking down on a maze and seeing all the paths lead to dead ends. I see frantic little rats.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> And I have freckles. Nah, nah, nah.
> 
> You're so silly. I intend giving no identifying information.
> 
> ...


Snoozi, you brought "Registered Representative" up! You listed it as if it were a credential or something, so the question isn't out of line


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What i have read so far on this post today
> 
> Facts from the right 10
> 
> ...


Yarnlady, you're a riot! Of course, they who have no sense of humor will lambaste you. I enjoyed your news digest and commentary.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Couldn't you do that if you had all that money? I could.


alcameron,

You've said this before, and on the surface it may seem that you have countered all the good Mr. Romney has done with that one little question. That may be true about money (even though his stats on charitable donations are generous by any standard), but what about time?

TIME. We all have the same allotment. Many of us DO things for others, especially when we don't have extra MONEY. As a rule the more money people have, the less they do. Writing a check is easy and can be done from a safe distance---no dirty hands, no sweaty brow, no smelly homeless people...

The truth is people have given Mitt Romney credit for the TIME he gave and the LOVE, CARE and COMPASSION he offered. How do you put a price on that? How do you dismiss it as insignificant?

Romney is not asking for accolades, but he at the least deserves an honest assessment if one is going to give it.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Couldn't you do that if you had all that money? I could.


But do you? On a comparable scale, do we?

(No need to respond. I saw your later post about no one knowing what you do with your money and how much volunteering you do.)

The point is you attempted to minimize Romney by implying what he does is easy because he's wealthy and then you compare what your response would be under the same circumstances.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Obo....can you not hear?
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Conan,
Romney's plan:
Google "Romney plan for jobs and economic growth" and you'll see a link for his plan. The link I gave yesterday didn't take me there this morning, but Google did.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway, I hope you rest well, feel better and are back with us soon.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I think that Conan is not able to refute the arguments and facts and so is trying (unsucessfully, of course) to kill the messenger. :O)


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> I thing that Conan is not able to refute the arguments and facts and so is killing the messenger. :O)


Doesn't she always. Noise, lies and asking people to defend what she says is their beliefs is her only game. Wonder where she learned those tactics from?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > I thing that Conan is not able to refute the arguments and facts and so is killing the messenger. :O)
> ...


Rules For Radicals by Saul Alinsky?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

On a Lighter note:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

This is a VERY (the kind you might want to print off and use the highligter on) long read from THE CANADIAN FREE PRESS. Yes, long, but well worth the time it takes to ingest. I hope that Designer1234 will take the time to read it.

The Odd Couple of Barack and Joe

Daniel Greenfield

October 14, 2012

The presidential and vice-presidential debates provided us with two snapshots of two different and yet very similar men.

The Obama who showed up to debate Mitt Romney and the Biden who showed up to debate Paul Ryan were outwardly different types. One white and one black, one elderly and one middle-aged, one a veteran of the Senate and the other a political tyro rushed through the ranks on the promise of his electability.

But Obama and Biden showed once again at the debates that they have more in common than anyone would give them credit for. Obama was surly while Biden was belligerent, but both men behaved the way they did out of an innate sense of entitlement. With their every word and gesture they made it clear that they were too good to be here.

While Romney and Ryan have often been accused of elitism, both as a personal accusation and as a class accusation, they behaved with dignity and discretion. Obama and Biden on the other hand treated their opponents with contempt beginning with their lack of preparation for the debates and their lack of grace in the debate.

Obama believed that he had won the debate after he lost it and Biden believed that he won the debate before it even began. Bidens braggadocio and Obamas disdain both came out of their own exaggerated senses of self-worth that made them feel that they were too good for the forum and too good for their opponents.

Biden and Obama may not have race, religion or age in common, but they both share a common narcissism that leads them to believe that their innate specialness transcends competence and that their rhetorical gifts can overcome their laziness and lack of preparation. Neither man bothered to hide their belief that their opponents are inferior to them in every possible way.

Strip away the years and races, the experience and the capped teeth, and you have two petty egotistical men who believe that they are destined for greater things than whatever thing they happen to be doing at the moment, even if what they happen to be doing at the moment is occupying the two highest offices in the land.

Their thin skins and fake smiles go together, along with their contempt for each other and the whole world. They are men who live oblivious to other men, who occupy a current of their own imagining, who are always certain that life has not rewarded them sufficiently for all that they have done, even though they have done nothing. They are men of ambition, but not talent. Their only gift is one of imagining themselves in greater and greater positions and the accompanying talent of convincing others that their imaginary abilities should be rewarded with real positions. They are glib, but not smart men

They are glib, but not smart men. They have a facility for speaking off-the-cuff, but that facility betrays them as often as it rewards them. Like actors, they love the sounds of their own voices so much that they never notice when their own song becomes a siren call dooming them to the crash of their own stupidity.

They can tell stories, but they are always the stars of their own stories, the Is of the legends that they build around themselves, the gods who stride from their own temples, the heroes who come to their own rescue and then marry themselves and cheer themselves on.

Both men have come out of political machines where rhetoric was more important than competence. Political machines disguise their mechanisms of corruption with high-flow rhetoric and tribal appeals that convince their audiences that while they may be thieves, they are their thieves who steal on behalf of their race, their community and their group.

Biden and Obama both excel at the rhetoric of grievance. They summon up displays of fake anger to disguise their own corruption and incompetence, striving to convince slices of the electorate that they are fighting for them, because they know that they have no hope of convincing them that they are competent managers.

Obama is the new face of the Democratic Party, the perfect public face of its coalition between the government upper class and their minority voters, while Biden is the face of the old Democratic Party, the one that played on the working class Irish, Italian and Jewish vote in urban centers on behalf of the social planners of the New Deal and the New Frontier.

The Democratic Party is losing its grip on the Reagan Democrats, the loss of manufacturing jobs and the growing conservatism of small business is leaving less and less room for the kind of barstool campaigns that Joseph Robinette Biden was once good for.

The 2012 election is the last hurrah of the Biden class, those grinning senseless storytellers and glib millionaires with hard-luck tales and rolled up sleeves pretending to be working class, shaking hands with union steelworkers, mill workers, factory workers, telling them, Oh boy thats tough, but lemme tell you about the time my wife almost caught me with Cindy. Dont worry the Democrats have your back. Stick with us and well take care of you.

Those voters are vanishing, falling through the cracks of EPA fascism and globalized outsourcing. If Obama wins another term, there may still be room for a few thousand of them to put together solar panels and windmills from China, but even those jobs will go to the new face of America. To Somali refugees and Mexican immigrants, and those workers will not need Biden to stand outside their bar and shake their hands. Some of them wont have bars and most of them wont care about anything but the benefits package they get through their local cultural center.

Thats the new face of America that Obama represents. Its the same old story of the urban political machine which caters to the revolving door of new immigrants, stocking up front men who speak their language and know all their customs, only to give those front men the boot when the demographics of the alleys of Slumville and Immigrants Row change. Joe Biden with his fake working class mannerisms and outdated jokes

Tammany Halls leadership went from English to Irish to Italian, Jewish and Black in some 170 years. The process has since accelerated and Joe Biden with his fake working class mannerisms and outdated jokes doing his best to be everyones fun crazy uncle is almost done.

Bidens currency, like Obamas currency, was his identity. Not a real identity, but an artificial identity. Crazy Uncle Joe is as authentically working class as Barry Hussein is an African-American. Neither of them was chosen for anything but their ability to mimic the identities of others in order to project a lower class sensibility that they have no part of.

Debating Ryan was Bidens last hurrah, it was the thunder of a dinosaur crashing through the trees, snapping his teeth and roaring at the sky, without understanding that the big fire above is a meteor coming down on top of him. The world in which Biden might have aimed at the top job is long gone. Bidens function today is to snap his teeth, to roar and remind the youngsters that old time political crooks didnt need to call themselves community organizers or bolster their credentials with fake teaching gigs. All they needed was a barstool and a great deal of nerve.

Biden has ushered in that new world, and yet he has no apprehension of it. Joseph Robinette Biden imagines that the future still belongs to him and that he can keep hold of it so long as the hair plugs keep hold of his skull. And while he may be an object of fun back at the White House, his boss should carefully consider his fate as an object lesson.

The only thing really separating Obama from Biden is a generational shift and the shift is driven by the political agenda of the left. It is not too difficult, although quite horrifying, to imagine an America in the year 2037 where Barack Hussein is as much of an anachronism as Crazy Joe. The Democratic Party has reinvented itself numerous times and the stresses that it imposes on the country come out of the lefts program.

The smirking fake working class pol was not the endpoint of the Democratic Party, though in his own time the creature seemed every bit as radical as a man with Muslim roots in the White House. There is no reason to think that Barack with his Third Culture image and his fake veneer of culture is going to be the endpoint either. If the left has taught us anything, it is that its narrative of cultural destruction is always able to conceive of more and more horrifying worlds than anything we might behold today.

Obama has already gotten his, and so has Biden, though the corrupt Senator still fantasizes about a White House he cannot have. The difference between political ambition and political success is often timing and luck. As a child, Obama used to tell his classmates that he was an Indonesian prince. That position wasnt open to him, but he lucked into a political career that coincided with a wave of Muslim terrorism and an accompanying wave of appeasement by his party.

Had that not happened, its quite possible that Obamas exotic bio would have meant nothing and he would be sitting in the Illinois Senate watching Cory Booker making his acceptance speech in the race to unseat President McCain. And conversely, had the Democratic Party not swung so far to the left and stayed focused on the American working class instead of an artificially imported diversity overseen by a college educated upper class. Had it embraced tariffs and protected American manufacturing, then the country might be a very different place and President Joe Biden might be inveighing against Republican elitism while boasting of showing Chinese products the door.

But these worlds are not places that narcissists like Obama or Biden, who believe in their own specialness, rather than the random chance of world events and the influence of ideological movements, can visit or appreciate. Obama and Biden front men for a massive scam

Obama and Biden see themselves as men of destiny, when theyre actually front men for a massive scam that has been going on long before their grandparents got out of diapers. The scam has evolved and become more sophisticated, and that growing sophistication is why Biden is only useful to the scam as a scarecrow shouting at Ryan about anything and everything, while Obama is useful as the healer who will reassure the country of its new moral stature.

But though they play different roles, that does not make them different men. It is the accidents and plans of the machine that made them fit only for these different roles, that left Biden no choice but to play the loud buffoon, while Barack got the star part of the new JFK.

Barry and Joe are the same man because the machine they serve is the same machine and though they imagine that they rule the machine, it is the machine that chose them, it is the machine that uses them and it is the machine that will throw them away when it is done.

http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/50252


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway. take good care of yourself. I hope you feel better soon. Like I said about Ingried, I probably have missed any swear words because I really do scroll through what she says and very rarely read her posts. I don't think I have the heart to go back and read her older posts, but will try to do better in the future.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the Dude image!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

When Obo starts losing the Blue Collar Workers, you know he's in trouble. The problem with messing with coal miners is they aren't your usual union hacks. They're REAL MEN!

OHIO COAL MINERS TELL OBAMA "STOP TELLING LIES!"

The coal miners of Ohio, unlike some workers who are intimidated by their unions, are unafraid of standing tall and confronting the Obama Administration head-on. Last Wednesday, more than 500 coal miners who work at the Beallsville, Ohio Century Mine, operated by Murray Energy, held a rally to condemn the Obama Administrations despicable ad claiming the miners were coerced into attending a rally for Mitt Romney on August 14. They also charged Obama with waging a war on coal.

The Obama campaign had seized on rumors started by a local shock jock, David Bloomquist, who claimed the miners had been forced to attend the Romney rally. Mitch Miracle, speaking for the miners, read aloud the two letters they had written and signed.

Coal Miners Ad: After 4 years of decimating the coal industry with radical liberal policies, Obama is now trying to pretend he cares what happens to miners and their families. But just as his concern is a lie, so is the ad he is running to tell it. In a recent ad, Obama accuses miners of being props at a Romney event. The miners are standing up to Obama and demanding he stop lying about them. Why would Obama lie? Because thats all he has.

http://patriotupdate.com/31029/ohio-coal-miners-condemn-obamas-absolute-lies-and-sherrod-brown-too#ixzz29TAiNsH9


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I am off to check on my NObama bee hive!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Love the Dude image!


I LOVE your new avatar. It must be beautiful at your house.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here's a nice, pleasant example of name-calling. I guess it's OK for you to say, mariaps, but it's not OK to say nothing nice about Romney. That would be something like Rom-becile in your language.
> Excuse me, Ingried is being mean?? You people are laughable.
> 
> Lukelucy, Ingried is being mean STILL. Unless you are voting for Obozo, You are a worthless idiot.
> ...


If someone, no matter rich or poor, does a good deed they should be commended for it. My response was for people in general. I do not care how much money you have or what you do with it. i did not insinuate that. That's how you took it. When you make a post, expect responses --pro or con. Seems like you only like positive responses. Be a big girl, take the good with the bad.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Janeway, take care==feel better
Maria


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

GardenGirl, If I had a gun, knew how to use it, and found myself in a situation where I or anyone near and dear to me needed defending, I'd use that fun Yes, I'm a pacifist. I'm also someone who thinks self-defense and defense of others in life-or-death situations is very important. I'd like to live as long as possible, and I don't want to lose any of my family or close friends.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> This is a VERY (the kind you might want to print off and use the highligter on) long read from THE CANADIAN FREE PRESS. Yes, long, but well worth the time it takes to ingest. I hope that Designer1234 will take the time to read it.
> 
> The Odd Couple of Barack and Joe
> 
> ...


Thank you Bydie, Isn't it funny that a Canadian can see through it all, but others here in the United States still see it as helping the poor, caring about the poor, giving more to the poor, and then turning their back on the poor after elected.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you ever had a vaginal ultrasound?
I don't have to prove anything about how the repubs want to control women's bodies. Anyone who reads the news already knows what they're up to from the gov of Virginia to poor Todd from Missouri doesn't seem to understand the meaning of rape. There's more, but I have to catch a plane this morning.

Also, I wasn't implying anything about Romney's charity other than to say that if I had as much money as he I would also be able to do much more than I am now. I don't feel I have to give anyone on this forum a list of my charitable donations and my volunteer hours, but you can be assured that there are plenty. You should believe me at least as much as you believe Romney. I'm just a regular person who cares about people.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Love the Dude image!
> ...


Thanks Bydie. My new avatar is a photo of our front door; here is a full size photo I took yesterday while collecting leaves and pine needles.

I love flowers and fall decorating. Notice, however, that while I have my fall decor out on the front steps, we still have no handrail. We had our hardscape re-done last October, and I still haven't yet designed or installed a rail.

I think I need to re-arrange my priorities .... does everyone put beauty before safety as I do?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> GardenGirl, If I had a gun, knew how to use it, and found myself in a situation where I or anyone near and dear to me needed defending, I'd use that fun Yes, I'm a pacifist. I'm also someone who thinks self-defense and defense of others in life-or-death situations is very important. I'd like to live as long as possible, and I don't want to lose any of my family or close friends.


I agree. I also will not stand by and become a helpless victim.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Janeway, I hope you rest well, feel better and are back with us soon.


I hope so too. There are many people here who are suffering from one thing or another, and sometimes we need to remember that fact when saying certain things. I wouldn't really want to hurt someone who's not well or is going through difficult family events or illness or death. I think all of us should take that into consideration, and that includes me as well as people from both sides of the fence. It's one thing to attack beliefs, and it's quite another to attack the person.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf, it's beautiful and I love your purple door. Well, when you're young and steady on your feet, you can afford to put beauty over safety. AND I'm very impressed that you are going to design AND install the handrail!!!!!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Bydie, Thanks for that post. Long, yes, and all too true. I expect the progs will insult you, but never actually respond in any more specific way. And they'll call you a racist. Cuz they've got nothin' else.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mariaps, I mentioned a "good deed" I'd done yesterday to explain how much there was to read here after I'd only been away from my laptop for about 10 hours (counting travel time). I try not to do that. Good deeds are valuable all on their own. I don't believe in going around and bragging about mine. 

I don't think giving money as a good deed is inferior or easier than volunteering to do something positive for others. I'm sure there are lots of people here who give their money and time to the causes they believe in. It doesn't make any difference if they have less money to give than Romney does. What's important is that we do what we can to help others who need help.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you Bydie, Isn't it funny that a Canadian can see through it all, but others here in the United States still see it as helping the poor, caring about the poor, giving more to the poor, and then turning their back on the poor after elected.


Well, naturally a "Canadian can see through it all" because he's a conservative who agrees with your views. It's an opinion piece and he's entitled to his.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf, it's beautiful and I love your purple door. Well, when you're young and steady on your feet, you can afford to put beauty over safety. AND I'm very impressed that you are going to design AND install the handrail!!!!!


Thank you again. Stan and I put in the new front door, door bell, shutters and outside lights and then I went to town. DH allowed me to choose the house color (Rhinoshield) and door color. Then I choose granite from the purple mountain for our retaining walls and granite caps for our walls and steps. I got to choose all the plants too! I usually go bold but we both love the way it is coming together. DH was afraid of the purple granite but loves it now its complete.

I want to design a contemporary, brushed nickel, single rail for the front steps. I know my taste is different, but, heck, were doing the work to pay for it so why not get what we like.

Stan will tell you, I design in my head or on my computer so by the time I explain it to him, I'm sold. He just rolls his eyes but after years of letting me design, he knows he'll love the results too. I talked him into new balsters and rail on our back deck last year and a garden in the front yard, so now he doesn't know where to spend his time best!

Gotta keep them interested and guessing, no?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie - great post. I'm always amazed how the truth is so easily seen by some and completely invisible to others. Guess that is what makes the world go around.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Mariaps, I mentioned a "good deed" I'd done yesterday to explain how much there was to read here after I'd only been away from my laptop for about 10 hours (counting travel time). I try not to do that. Good deeds are valuable all on their own. I don't believe in going around and bragging about mine.
> 
> I don't think giving money as a good deed is inferior or easier than volunteering to do something positive for others. I'm sure there are lots of people here who give their money and time to the causes they believe in. It doesn't make any difference if they have less money to give than Romney does. What's important is that we do what we can to help others who need help.


My sentiments exactly. I give money and time wherever and whatever I desire. But, I will never accept the fact that obama should tell me who I should share with.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> On a Lighter note:


Cute!!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Cherf, that purple door is gorgeous. You have a great eye for color and decorating. Just like the color of your hollyhocks.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

MUST READ:
"Two Santa Clauses or how the Republican Party
has conned America for thirty years".

by Thom Hartmann


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> This is a VERY (the kind you might want to print off and use the highligter on) long read from THE CANADIAN FREE PRESS. Yes, long, but well worth the time it takes to ingest. I hope that Designer1234 will take the time to read it.
> 
> The Odd Couple of Barack and Joe
> 
> ...


Excellent article! Thank you, Bydie. I've copied and will email to everyone I know.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> When Obo starts losing the Blue Collar Workers, you know he's in trouble. The problem with messing with coal miners is they aren't your usual union hacks. They're REAL MEN!
> 
> OHIO COAL MINERS TELL OBAMA "STOP TELLING LIES!"
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


oh that is so beautiful, you are too good at it lady come anytime and do same for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Janeway, I hope you rest well, feel better and are back with us soon.


I agree Janeway get better take care of yourself


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


That is beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Mariaps, I mentioned a "good deed" I'd done yesterday to explain how much there was to read here after I'd only been away from my laptop for about 10 hours (counting travel time). I try not to do that. Good deeds are valuable all on their own. I don't believe in going around and bragging about mine.
> 
> I don't think giving money as a good deed is inferior or easier than volunteering to do something positive for others. I'm sure there are lots of people here who give their money and time to the causes they believe in. It doesn't make any difference if they have less money to give than Romney does. What's important is that we do what we can to help others who need help.


A good deed is a good deed and stands on its own. Nice of you, SeattleSoul - and I'm not surprised.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, it's beautiful and I love your purple door. Well, when you're young and steady on your feet, you can afford to put beauty over safety. AND I'm very impressed that you are going to design AND install the handrail!!!!!
> ...


You are talented in the arts, including the art of persuasion!

:thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf, that purple door is gorgeous. You have a great eye for color and decorating. Just like the color of your hollyhocks.


Thank you. You should see the before and after comparison. When we bought our home I immediately envisioned what it could become. Our house was on the market for over a year because others could not see the vision and it was overpriced.

God gives us great beauty to work with doesn't he? I hope I'm using the gifts he gave me to his glory.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mariaps, nobody can tell you, me, or anyone else how to perform charitable acts. The Bible has a few important things to say about charity. I'm an unrepentant Obama supporter, but when it comes to good deeds, he has nothing to say to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Mariaps, nobody can tell you, me, or anyone else how to perform charitable acts. The Bible has a few important things to say about charity. I'm an unrepentant Obama supporter, but when it comes to good deeds, he has nothing to say to me.


You have your Guide - very wise.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Gotta keep them interested and guessing, no?


You are talented in the arts, including the art of persuasion!

:thumbup:[/quote]

Funny! My husband and I both enjoy working on our home and work very well together. DH's dad was a painter and both of us will tackle anything and are very handy.

However, the ideas are all mine, so I have to make sure DH sees things my way. Sometimes that is harder than finishing the project!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As Frankie2963
Has ask me to reply with sincerety , grace and respect, I am going to try it and see what happens today, as she reads my post .

So for today Ingreid i like you Lily I like you, and all the people who do not agree with me I like you.

So that is my post today. I respect you when you insult me with grace and sincerety. I will respect and be graceful when you call me names.
I will respect and be graceful when you tell me to give the facts.

I will not ask you for the facts or insult you and let you ride over me and hurt me and turn the other cheek. 
but I do also hope Frankie 2963 will join our group.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta keep them interested and guessing, no?
> ...


Funny! My husband and I both enjoy working on our home and work very well together. DH's dad was a painter and both of us will tackle anything and are very handy.

However, the ideas are all mine, so I have to make sure DH sees things my way. Sometimes that is harder than finishing the project! 
[/quote]

That is funny, I am being graceful.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I don't think giving money as a good deed is inferior or easier than volunteering to do something positive for others. I'm sure there are lots of people here who give their money and time to the causes they believe in. It doesn't make any difference if they have less money to give than Romney does. What's important is that we do what we can to help others who need help.


Agreed; whatever you have you can do/give proportionally.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh that is so beautiful, you are too good at it lady come anytime and do same for me.


Does Wednesday, next week, work for you? 

I want Tomato Basil soup in exchange for payment.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > oh that is so beautiful, you are too good at it lady come anytime and do same for me.
> ...


Yes please do, I shall have soup ready and waiting.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway, I hope you rest well, feel better and are back with us soon.
> ...


Ditto Feathers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> MUST READ:
> "Two Santa Clauses or how the Republican Party
> has conned America for thirty years".
> 
> by Thom Hartmann


Thank you I shall try to find it at my local library.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


yes I agree Ditto.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> If my kids had asked me to treat them to birth control, I'd have considered it a joke. If you're big enough to play the game, you're big enough to buy the equipment.


Bonbf3, I love this statement of yours!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > If my kids had asked me to treat them to birth control, I'd have considered it a joke. If you're big enough to play the game, you're big enough to buy the equipment.
> ...


Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Typical response from a prog.............spend spend spend and let someone else pay for it later.

Obama was handed a $10 trillion debt - Romney will be handed a $16 plus trillion debt.............Obama couldn't control a $10 trillion and yet you say you're expecting Romney to fix the mess that Obama made.

And Alcameron - you just spewed something out of your mouth without even knowing what you're talking about. Romney had said LOUD & CLEAR, as plainly as he could.....There WILL BE exceptions for government-funded abortions (he's going against his very own faith to please those across the aisle)..........but when we have a 'throw away' society, what would you expect?

*Not every pregnancy is planned* and it is those unplanned pregnancies that Romney is sympathetic toward (rape, incest).............and even a planned pregnancy which could be fatal to the mother will be covered under Romney's plans.........................if you don't want a baby, there are ways to prevent having a baby.............if you want to throw your baby away, throw it away, but don't come to me, a tax payer, and expect me to help you pay for it.



ConanO'K said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Speaking of Birth Control - the lack thereof when playing the field.
Don't we love the Politician who is a staunch Pro Lifer who got his Mistress pregnant, promised to go with her to have an Abortion and than let her hang out there by herself?
Nothing like shunning responsibility.
And he is not an exception in those circles. Could list countless
cases of this sort. Years in OB/GYN sure opened my eyes.

Am not sure of his name right now but certainly will get it.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL Bon.......it has to be signed first before anyone can see it or before he even talks about it........that's how they work (Harry, Nancy and [smirk] Barry)



bonbf3 said:


> By the way, has anyone seen Obama's plan to get the country ship-shape? I'd like to see a coherent, point by point plan, not just "more of the same."


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I, too, would love for a Prog to post exactly what Obama's plan is for taxes, jobs, paying for Obamacare, Medicare, Social Security and who is responsible for the deaths in Libya.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Typical response from a prog.............spend spend spend and let someone else pay for it later.
> 
> Obama was handed a $10 trillion debt - Romney will be handed a $16 plus trillion debt.............Obama couldn't control a $10 trillion and yet you say you're expecting Romney to fix the mess that Obama made.
> 
> ...


karen2835
You are right, Romney says everything "loud"; now clear that is an other story, clear right now and mirky in an hour.
It seems that everything he says either right away or within 24 hours takes a 180 either by his handlers or himself.
We will NEVER now where he stands on anything except that he likes to fire People. 160 more of one of the Bain companies Employees are losing their job on 11-5-2012 in Illinois.
What a job creator in China he is. His blind trust people sure are
following his orders quite well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Typical response from a prog.............spend spend spend and let someone else pay for it later.
> ...


Thank you for your opinion sincerly and with repect, the yan lady


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Doesn't Ingried know that Romney left Bain more than 12 years ago? She is blaming Romney for what may be happening at Bain today. 

Why not blame Bush since he doesn't have anything to do with Bain either.

Talk about desperation ....


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Doesn't Ingried know that Romney left Bain more than 12 years ago? She is blaming Romney for what may be happening at Bain today.
> 
> Why not blame Bush since he doesn't have anything to do with Bain either.
> 
> Talk about desperation ....


Cherf
Romney still has 8 Million in that particular company and that ain't Peanuts and no-one with that much money invested
has it dealt with blindly.
BLIND TRUST is a farce. Romney himself stated so l o n g
ago. Oh those modern inventions like sound- and video tapes.
How handy they are. They have never been as valuable as right now.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Doesn't Ingried know that Romney left Bain more than 12 years ago? She is blaming Romney for what may be happening at Bain today.
> 
> Why not blame Bush since he doesn't have anything to do with Bain either.
> 
> Talk about desperation ....


We all know Romney is not telling the truth but that is what he does. You all are intelligent enough to know he would gladly release his tax returns if there was nothing to hide. You are only kidding yourselves and ultimately hurting yourselves. You hate President Obama so much that that hatred blinds you to who Romney really is. He will be anyone and change his beliefs daily to get what he wants. Haven't you seen that he has gone from one extreme to another politically to get what is best for himself not for you. That is not a man of moral character that is called amoral. Then he is a sociopath and they are really creepy and dangerous. That's the man you trust? Good luck with that 'cause Romney will lead us all down a road that will ruin this country. Oh, except for Romney, he will come out of it just fine and all you Romney folks will be left behind with everyone else and Romney will have the last laugh at your expense and unfortunately all the other Americans who know what a dangerous man he is will have to suffer along with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Doesn't Ingried know that Romney left Bain more than 12 years ago? She is blaming Romney for what may be happening at Bain today.
> 
> Why not blame Bush since he doesn't have anything to do with Bain either.
> 
> Talk about desperation ....


I feel you have research your answer very well. tha yammer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't Ingried know that Romney left Bain more than 12 years ago? She is blaming Romney for what may be happening at Bain today.
> ...


Good statement.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Keep this picture in your mind as you watch Obama during the debate tonight. And then remember that to Obo, Ambassador Stevens was "a bump in the road."


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't Ingried know that Romney left Bain more than 12 years ago? She is blaming Romney for what may be happening at Bain today.
> ...


Good morning, I wish for you a good day, and am glad you put your opinion out for all of us to read, Sincerely, Theyarnalady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I really do have to go and get some house work done around here .
So I really mean this with all my Heart everone have a good day.
Thayarlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I really do have to go and get some house work done around here .
So I really mean this with all my Heart everone have a good day.
Thayarlady


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Cherf - Mrs. Clinton is responsible for the embassy security world wide as one of her duties. They all report to her. As Secretary of State that is her job to brief the President as information is gathered and to keep him informed as new information became available. Libya was also responsible for the security of the embassy as is normal in all countries to help protect foreign embassies within those countries. Why did Ryan vote to decrease spending on protection of embassies. You probably won't answer that question will you? Also you ignored why Ryan has voted against helping veterans and of course Romney wouldn't even mention them in his speeches until he was forced to. I wonder how many in his family will serve in the military. I bet not one will put on the uniform of the U.S. In my family military service is seen as a responsibility and an honor.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > This is a VERY (the kind you might want to print off and use the highligter on) long read from THE CANADIAN FREE PRESS. Yes, long, but well worth the time it takes to ingest. I hope that Designer1234 will take the time to read it.
> ...


Should have known where Bydie got her news. Such a reliable source of media. Shame on you Bydie.

http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Canada_Free_Press - 24k - Cached - Similar pages
Jul 5, 2011 ... Canada Free Press (CFP) is a wingnut "news" and commentary site that appears to be a Canadian version of WorldNutDaily. According to their ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Keep this picture in your mind as you watch Obama during the debate tonight. And then remember that to Obo, Ambassador Stevens was "a bump in the road."


Bydie - You should be ashamed of yourself for continuing to post a photo of a brutally attacked man. That is just cruel on your part and in very poor taste. Would you like it if someone displayed such pictures of someone you knew. I know your intent is to try to make the government look bad but this only looks bad for you and no one else.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bydie, I refuse to keep a picture of Ambassador Stevens when he was near death in my mind. I believe it is disrespectful for Stevens, the rotten job he tried to do well, and his family tp post that picture. I know you're better than that. I know this picture and more are all over the web. That doesn't mean we have to look at them to remember him during tonight's debate. How can we forget? Why should we forget, no matter which candidate we support? 

Please note, I didn't have to call you names to say what I think. I'm sick to death with all that, no matter who does it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta keep them interested and guessing, no?
> ...


Funny! My husband and I both enjoy working on our home and work very well together. DH's dad was a painter and both of us will tackle anything and are very handy.

However, the ideas are all mine, so I have to make sure DH sees things my way. Sometimes that is harder than finishing the project! 
[/quote]

My husband and I are not so gifted. In fact, it really does take two of us to change a light bulb! I guess we make a good pair.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bydie I am amazed at your lack of respect for the President as the wife of a military officer. I'm surprised that you are not aware of the military regulations regarding this. Even more surprising is that your candidate, Mr. Romney, is ignorant of this protocol. I know you were not in the military and neither was Mr. Romney but neither of you show any respect and it reflects very badly on you and him. I wonder if Cherf knows about this?

Punitive Articles of the UCMJ
Article 88Contempt toward officials

By Rod Powers, About.com Guide
See More Aboutunitive articles of the ucmjarticle 88contempt toward officials



Army Articles of Ucmj
Military Laws Awol
Text.

Any commissioned officer who uses contemptuous words against the President, the Vice President, Congress, the Secretary of Defense, the Secretary of a military department, the Secretary of Transportation, or the Governor or legislature of any State, Territory, Commonwealth, or possession in which he is on duty or present shall be punished as a court-martial may direct.

Elements.

(1) That the accused was a commissioned officer of the United States armed forces;

(2) That the accused used certain words against an official or legislature named in the article;

(3) That by an act of the accused these words came to the knowledge of a person other than the accused; and

(4) That the words used were contemptuous, either in themselves or by virtue of the circumstances under which they were used. Note: If the words were against a Governor or legislature, add the following element

(5) That the accused was then present in the State, Territory, Commonwealth, or possession of the Governor or legislature concerned.

Explanation.

The official or legislature against whom the words are used must be occupying one of the offices or be one of the legislatures named in Article 88 at the time of the offense. Neither Congress nor legislature includes its members individually. Governor does not include lieutenant governor. It is immaterial whether the words are used against the official in an official or private capacity. If not personally contemptuous, ad-verse criticism of one of the officials or legislatures named in the article in the course of a political discussion, even though emphatically expressed, may not be charged as a violation of the article.

Similarly, expressions of opinion made in a purely private conversation should not ordinarily be charged. Giving broad circulation to a written publication containing contemptuous words of the kind made punishable by this article, or the utterance of contemptuous words of this kind in the presence of military subordinates, aggravates the offense. The truth or falsity of the statements is immaterial.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

New ad by SuperPac:

http://tinyurl.com/d3frjeq


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Silence is golden! I keep reminding myself.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie -- do you need me to pick you up off the floor ....

I can't, I'm down too ... :XD:   :XD:   :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Hey Obo....can you not hear?
> 
> He keeps saying Romney wants to repeal obocare but won't tell us what he'll replace it with??????
> 
> Romney did tell us what he would do differently. For those of you here on KP who may have missed it as well, he said.......he will take health care to the 'state level'......let the individual states review the health care needs of their people...........taking it out of the federal government's hands............yet we have people here who refuse to have it any other way......they want government control.....for everything.


Hey Karen - Sure hope your state has a lot of money to handle that health care for you or they will have to do what Romney did when he "took care of the Olympics" Run to the Feds to bail them out. Normally, the Olympics is not Federally funded but he knew where to go when he needed extra cash just like Paul Ryan did when he asked for Federal stimulus money for WI after he voted against it. They are a pair aren't they? It's OK for them to go begging to Washington but everyone else is just lazy like Social Security, Medicare, Medicade, VA,Veterans and all the other deadbeats who get government aid that are part of the 47% who don't count and aren't even on Romney's radar. They are all hopeless bums as far as he is concerned.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Obamacare Facts and Stats:


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> GardenGirl, If I had a gun, knew how to use it, and found myself in a situation where I or anyone near and dear to me needed defending, I'd use that fun Yes, I'm a pacifist. I'm also someone who thinks self-defense and defense of others in life-or-death situations is very important. I'd like to live as long as possible, and I don't want to lose any of my family or close friends.


Good for you! I'm glad to hear that your survival instincts are intact. I hope others can see by your comments that it is possible to be a peace-loving person yet accept that self-defense is a reasonable response to others' less than peaceful intentions.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I like that ad. Dick Morris has been a real champion for Romney.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Obamacare Facts and Stats:


Yes, and it's already happening. Cancer check-ups cut in half, difficulty finding a doctor.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I, too, would love for a Prog to post exactly what Obama's plan is for taxes, jobs, paying for Obamacare, Medicare, Social Security and who is responsible for the deaths in Libya.


All those in hiding do not want these issues explained. Why don't they want obama to disclose his taxes, income or how much he gives to charity? And Michelle too, since she is a working girl. pelosi's theory, pass it than you will know what is in it. Doesn't work for me.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

BY JOHN NOLTE

The left-leaning Public Policy Polling does regular weekly polling for the extreme left-leaning Daily Kos and SEIU, and the numbers this morning have probably stopped the hearts of leftists everywhere. Nationally, the poll shows Romney up four, 50-46%. In the swing states, the news is just as bad with Romney up three, 50-47%.

In this particular poll, the movement towards Romney nationally is a net gain of two points. In the swing states, Romney overcame a four-point deficit. Two weeks ago he was losing to Obama, 50-46%. That's a seven-point shift.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I think that is the right thing to do. theyarnlady


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> Typical response from a prog.............spend spend spend and let someone else pay for it later.
> 
> Obama was handed a $10 trillion debt - Romney will be handed a $16 plus trillion debt.............Obama couldn't control a $10 trillion and yet you say you're expecting Romney to fix the mess that Obama made.
> 
> ...


Know Karen your point is taken, just take a deep breath now.

Now we must not attack just state ones opinion, be kind now, the yarn lady


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, would love for a Prog to post exactly what Obama's plan is for taxes, jobs, paying for Obamacare, Medicare, Social Security and who is responsible for the deaths in Libya.
> ...


Yeah. We elected him, and now we know what he's all about. Let's hope this country learns from experience.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I am sure that you will find the name, and your statemnet was exceptual. the yaran ladys


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> LOL Bon.......it has to be signed first before anyone can see it or before he even talks about it........that's how they work (Harry, Nancy and [smirk] Barry)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another good point to both of you well said.

tha yam lady


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Today Oct 16th is the feast day of St. Gerard (the patron Saint of women who are mothers or want to be mothers etc., motherhood) There is a Mass tonite for St. Gerard so that he will hear the prayers of the young women who are having difficulty conceiving a child. My grandaughter is one of those women. We are going to the Mass as a family to pray for her. So many of these women would love to have one of those babies that are disposed of.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I, too, would love for a Prog to post exactly what Obama's plan is for taxes, jobs, paying for Obamacare, Medicare, Social Security and who is responsible for the deaths in Libya.


I am sure they will in time. Just be patient. It is important that we all share our opinions, with repect and sincerety. 
the yarn ady.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Cherf said:


> I, too, would love for a Prog to post exactly what Obama's plan is for taxes, jobs, paying for Obamacare, Medicare, Social Security and who is responsible for the deaths in Libya.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Typical response from a prog.............spend spend spend and let someone else pay for it later.
> ...


Now please no attacking just your opinion. thank you the yarn lady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Doesn't Ingried know that Romney left Bain more than 12 years ago? She is blaming Romney for what may be happening at Bain today.
> 
> Why not blame Bush since he doesn't have anything to do with Bain either.
> 
> Talk about desperation ....


Good point rebutable please. thank you theyarn lad


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Keep this picture in your mind as you watch Obama during the debate tonight. And then remember that to Obo, Ambassador Stevens was "a bump in the road."


Yes we must not forget what happen to him and his four friends.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Bydie I am amazed at your lack of respect for the President as the wife of a military officer. I'm surprised that you are not aware of the military regulations regarding this. Even more surprising is that your candidate, Mr. Romney, is ignorant of this protocol. I know you were not in the military and neither was Mr. Romney but neither of you show any respect and it reflects very badly on you and him. I wonder if Cherf knows about this?
> 
> Punitive Articles of the UCMJ
> Article 88Contempt toward officials
> ...


Are you under the impression that Bydie is a commissioned officer in any branch of our military? The UCMJ does not apply to civilians.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Doesn't Ingried know that Romney left Bain more than 12 years ago? She is blaming Romney for what may be happening at Bain today.
> 
> Why not blame Bush since he doesn't have anything to do with Bain either.
> 
> Talk about desperation ....


Now stay calm, you are doing a good job. theyamlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't Ingried know that Romney left Bain more than 12 years ago? She is blaming Romney for what may be happening at Bain today.
> ...


Good opinion, tha yarn lady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't Ingried know that Romney left Bain more than 12 years ago? She is blaming Romney for what may be happening at Bain today.
> ...


As said before do not attack , the rests of your opinion is well taken. the yarn ladys


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


good opinion proud of you. theyarn lady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Now now, lets not attack justs state your facts or opinions. theyamlady


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Arizona and Sheriff Apiao should be sued for following and enforcing the existing federal and state laws? Are you kidding me?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


My husband and I are not so gifted. In fact, it really does take two of us to change a light bulb! I guess we make a good pair.[/quote]

I think you are amazing. with respect as alway theyamlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Keep this picture in your mind as you watch Obama during the debate tonight. And then remember that to Obo, Ambassador Stevens was "a bump in the road."
> ...


i think she just wants us to remember what happen. with grace theyamlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Bydie I am amazed at your lack of respect for the President as the wife of a military officer. I'm surprised that you are not aware of the military regulations regarding this. Even more surprising is that your candidate, Mr. Romney, is ignorant of this protocol. I know you were not in the military and neither was Mr. Romney but neither of you show any respect and it reflects very badly on you and him. I wonder if Cherf knows about this?
> 
> Punitive Articles of the UCMJ
> Article 88Contempt toward officials
> ...


Good rebutal, theyamlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> New ad by SuperPac:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/d3frjeq


Thank you for factual statement
rebutal please
theyamlad


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Silence is golden! I keep reminding myself.


You are doing a very good job I am proud of you.
i am trying to stay on track too.

theyamlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie -- do you need me to pick you up off the floor ....
> 
> I can't, I'm down too ... :XD:   :XD:   :XD:


Now now we must be respectful, and really on the floor.theyam lady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Obo....can you not hear?
> ...


Now please you have done agood job of sstating your opinion really that is more like it. theyamladyu


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl, If I had a gun, knew how to use it, and found myself in a situation where I or anyone near and dear to me needed defending, I'd use that fun Yes, I'm a pacifist. I'm also someone who thinks self-defense and defense of others in life-or-death situations is very important. I'd like to live as long as possible, and I don't want to lose any of my family or close friends.
> ...


I agree with this too. you both are wonderful ladys. thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I like that ad. Dick Morris has been a real champion for Romney.


I will have to look into that one. thank you theyamlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Obamacare Facts and Stats:
> ...


Oh i for one am sorry to hear that. theyamlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, would love for a Prog to post exactly what Obama's plan is for taxes, jobs, paying for Obamacare, Medicare, Social Security and who is responsible for the deaths in Libya.
> ...


Good opinion deserves an answer theyamlad


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> BY JOHN NOLTE
> 
> The left-leaning Public Policy Polling does regular weekly polling for the extreme left-leaning Daily Kos and SEIU, and the numbers this morning have probably stopped the hearts of leftists everywhere. Nationally, the poll shows Romney up four, 50-46%. In the swing states, the news is just as bad with Romney up three, 50-47%.
> 
> In this particular poll, the movement towards Romney nationally is a net gain of two points. In the swing states, Romney overcame a four-point deficit. Two weeks ago he was losing to Obama, 50-46%. That's a seven-point shift.


Facts points for you, proud of that theyamlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, would love for a Prog to post exactly what Obama's plan is for taxes, jobs, paying for Obamacare, Medicare, Social Security and who is responsible for the deaths in Libya.


I am sorry I must have missed something, is this your point or just an opinion. 
I should not have left as when i come back it takes me pages to catch up.

thankyoutheyamlad


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Today Oct 16th is the feast day of St. Gerard (the patron Saint of women who are mothers or want to be mothers etc., motherhood) There is a Mass tonite for St. Gerard so that he will hear the prayers of the young women who are having difficulty conceiving a child. My grandaughter is one of those women. We are going to the Mass as a family to pray for her. So many of these women would love to have one of those babies that are disposed of.


Oh Mariaps I am praying for all of these ladys and especial your daughter. God Bless her. theyyarnlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie I am amazed at your lack of respect for the President as the wife of a military officer. I'm surprised that you are not aware of the military regulations regarding this. Even more surprising is that your candidate, Mr. Romney, is ignorant of this protocol. I know you were not in the military and neither was Mr. Romney but neither of you show any respect and it reflects very badly on you and him. I wonder if Cherf knows about this?
> ...


good opinion theyarnlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee i cam not beleive i caught up you ladys either have to slow down or i have to forgo the house work.
But all was very interesting from what i have read so far.
thankyou theyamlad


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee i cam not beleive i caught up you ladys either have to slow down or i have to forgo the house work.
> But all was very interesting from what i have read so far.
> thankyou theyamlad


We are absorbing your politeness. I think your graciousness is contagious.

Maria


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mariaps, sometimes people here on KP chose to say they're in hiding not because they are trying to pull a fast one on anybody, but as internet security, It's like picking passwords. They shouldn't be related to any personal letters or numbers someone could use for identity theft. It may sound silly to say your location is "in hiding" here but I don't think everyone who does that has something to hide.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations

Saw Dick Morris mentioned. Yes he worked for Bill. Yes he is now a Republican (see some can be saved). Must turn on the TV and see what he thinks of Hillary impaling herself for Obama


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > Typical response from a prog.............spend spend spend and let someone else pay for it later.
> ...


Excellent information in this post - and good advice from theyarnlady, who has reformed (although I never thought she needed to). Following her good example, I, too, have given up my wicked ways.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I will say, in the most polite way, he is disgraceful. There are a couple of politicians I can think of who had "love" children. Don't know who was pro-life and who pro-choice, though. It's hard to hold them in high regard when they behave that way.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Keep this picture in your mind as you watch Obama during the debate tonight. And then remember that to Obo, Ambassador Stevens was "a bump in the road."


Bydie
You just have no shame do you.
Been to a VA Hospital lately where Iraq Vets are being treated?
It is heart breaking and all that because G.W. Bush and his gang
got into an idiotic War for nothing but Oil.
They probably also own Blackwater and raked in plenty of our money there.

More focus needs to be put on that atrocity.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> Saw Dick Morris mentioned. Yes he worked for Bill. Yes he is now a Republican (see some can be saved). Must turn on the TV and see what he thinks of Hillary impaling herself for Obama


Lovethelake
Oh yes Dick Morris who left in total disgrace and joined the other disgraced like Gingrich on Faux entertainment.
THE Dick Morris who for years had a steady Prostitute for $200.00/hr. He had been exposed for such behavior bevor.
Tough when you can't keep it zipped.
For YEARS mind you.
Wonder how much he is paying per hour now. Prices have gone up you know.
What an ensemble Fox has gathered. Do ill anywhere and you find a home at Fox.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Ingried is so deplorable I think she deserves no answer

Respond and potential loss of Pradas


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Just drove through a gated Neighborhood of houses valued at a minimum of a Million (shameful such a cheap adobe among the others)- going into the 10th of Millions - with
Romney/Ryan yard signs then purposely drove through a
"normal" neighborhood and found only Obama/Biden signs.
The contrast is very telling.
That makes me wonder even more why some folks insist on voting against their own best interest as I see here unless
most profess to be of a lesser class and are not just to try and
get others suckered into voting for Romney/Ryan.

Wonder.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Ingried is so deplorable I think she deserves no answer
> 
> Respond and potential loss of Pradas


lovethelake
Oh don't we know all too well that facts are painful for Neo-Cons.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Ingried is so deplorable I think she deserves no answer
> 
> Respond and potential loss of Pradas


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> Saw Dick Morris mentioned. Yes he worked for Bill. Yes he is now a Republican (see some can be saved). Must turn on the TV and see what he thinks of Hillary impaling herself for Obama


OPinion good, the yamnlad


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Ingried is so deplorable I think she deserves no answer
> 
> Respond and potential loss of Pradas[/quo
> 
> a drive through the Hollywood Hills, Beverly Hills--there might be some obama signs there=How rich are they???? Gotta save my shiny new Pradas.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Mariaps, sometimes people here on KP chose to say they're in hiding not because they are trying to pull a fast one on anybody, but as internet security, It's like picking passwords. They shouldn't be related to any personal letters or numbers someone could use for identity theft. It may sound silly to say your location is "in hiding" here but I don't think everyone who does that has something to hide.


That is very true. yamnlady my opinion


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> Saw Dick Morris mentioned. Yes he worked for Bill. Yes he is now a Republican (see some can be saved). Must turn on the TV and see what he thinks of Hillary impaling herself for Obama


thats factual, rebutal anyone? theyamlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


I am proud of you lady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I will say, in the most polite way, he is disgraceful. There are a couple of politicians I can think of who had "love" children. Don't know who was pro-life and who pro-choice, though. It's hard to hold them in high regard when they behave that way.


good opinion posted nice theyamlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Keep this picture in your mind as you watch Obama during the debate tonight. And then remember that to Obo, Ambassador Stevens was "a bump in the road."
> ...


No attacking, only opinions or facts. theyamnlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Salutations
> ...


Opinion but please remember no attacking. theyarnlady


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Ingried is so deplorable I think she deserves no answer
> 
> Respond and potential loss of Pradas


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Just drove through a gated Neighborhood of houses valued at a minimum of a Million (shameful such a cheap adobe among the others)- going into the 10th of Millions - with
> Romney/Ryan yard signs then purposely drove through a
> "normal" neighborhood and found only Obama/Biden signs.
> The contrast is very telling.
> ...


opinion any rebutal, thank you Ingreid.theyamlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried is so deplorable I think she deserves no answer
> ...


no attacking be kind. theyarnlady


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried is so deplorable I think she deserves no answer
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Ingried is so deplorable I think she deserves no answer
> 
> Respond and potential loss of Pradas


We shall think of peace and happiness. Think of good things.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Theyarnlady,
Someone isn't listening
Maria


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Not attacking ladys as Maria said put on you posting ears, be nice


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Keep this picture in your mind as you watch Obama during the debate tonight. And then remember that to Obo, Ambassador Stevens was "a bump in the road."
> ...


You know, LillyK, you're absolutely right. I should not have told you to think of this picture tonight during the debate. I should have told you to print it off and post it on your bathroom mirror so that each morning you can think about how foolish it is that you have deified the incompetent, irresponsible, narcissistic nincompoop who caused this travesty to happen.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Bydie I am amazed at your lack of respect for the President as the wife of a military officer. I'm surprised that you are not aware of the military regulations regarding this. Even more surprising is that your candidate, Mr. Romney, is ignorant of this protocol. I know you were not in the military and neither was Mr. Romney but neither of you show any respect and it reflects very badly on you and him. I wonder if Cherf knows about this?
> 
> Punitive Articles of the UCMJ
> Article 88Contempt toward officials
> ...


LillyK, I'll be sure to pass you vast knowledge, opinions and remarks on to all the Medal of Honor winners, former Chiefs of Staff and other military officers and heroes that I'll be seeing this weekend. You'll be able to hear their laughter all the way to your house.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Lady of the Yarn,
We are having the last of the tomato basil soup and grilled cheese sandies for dinner tonight. Thank you so much for sharing that recipe with us!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie I am amazed at your lack of respect for the President as the wife of a military officer. I'm surprised that you are not aware of the military regulations regarding this. Even more surprising is that your candidate, Mr. Romney, is ignorant of this protocol. I know you were not in the military and neither was Mr. Romney but neither of you show any respect and it reflects very badly on you and him. I wonder if Cherf knows about this?
> ...


tell them for me I am very proud of them and what they did for this country... :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> LillyK, I'll be sure to pass you vast knowledge, opinions and remarks on to all the Medal of Honor winners, former Chiefs of Staff and other military officers and heroes that I'll be seeing this weekend. You'll be able to hear their laughter all the way to your house.


Bydie; you're off the floor? Me too. I could not stop laughing to how utterly insane Lilly's instructions were to you and me. Did you know we and our spouses cannot comment on elected or military officials in a negative way? Still laughing ....

I'm not going to respond to Conan, but will post the truth for everyones perusal, if interested, as to the lies Lilly was TRYING to convey. I have to get some more work done first though.

What a completely idiotic post. Lilly took the words of someone and posted about what she knows NOTHING about and directed at the throats of military spouses.

Priceless. I can hear our military friends roaring laughter already.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > LillyK, I'll be sure to pass you vast knowledge, opinions and remarks on to all the Medal of Honor winners, former Chiefs of Staff and other military officers and heroes that I'll be seeing this weekend. You'll be able to hear their laughter all the way to your house.
> ...


Yes, cherf, it was a struggle....I had to call my "I've fallen and I can't get up" friends to help pick me up! :O)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ingried, you can't have been in all the places you say you know something about. You can't have studied as many subjects you say you have. Unless you're 2000 years old, you just haven't had the time. 

When it comes to VA hospitals, let me assure you that I know of at least one VA hospital where every patient got excellent care and if they couldn't be "fixed up" as much as you think they should you need to do some more inspections.

Everybody: HELP, here I am, and I think this is the second time today that I've replied to Ingried. Throw me a lifeline. I don't want to go down a third time


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

ohhhhh.....they are desperate alright, lol............they are running scared...............just watch what happens next, now that Nevada has reminded everyone that they now have a NONE OF THE ABOVE option.....watch how many Dems cry foul...........they're already crying because they are being asked to show ID, now this.......hhhmmmmm, what will be next?

Waaaa Waaaaa Waaaaaa

lol



Cherf said:


> Doesn't Ingried know that Romney left Bain more than 12 years ago? She is blaming Romney for what may be happening at Bain today.
> 
> Why not blame Bush since he doesn't have anything to do with Bain either.
> 
> Talk about desperation ....


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bydie has nothing to be ashamed of...........that's the problem with some Americans, they are always forgetting........even Michelle Obama says we need to 'change our history'.............Bydie doesn't need to make the government look bad, they're doing a very nice job of it themselves.



ConanO'K said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Keep this picture in your mind as you watch Obama during the debate tonight. And then remember that to Obo, Ambassador Stevens was "a bump in the road."
> ...


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

and here I'm still waiting for the bleeding hearts here to give me the password to the special Paypal account that they are all pitching in on for the 'less fortunate', which I am one of them..............you all agree with Obama's 'share the wealth' policies, except when it is hitting YOUR pocket.......hmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Wonder.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Ingried, you can't have been in all the places you say you know something about. You can't have studied as many subjects you say you have. Unless you're 2000 years old, you just haven't had the time.
> 
> When it comes to VA hospitals, let me assure you that I know of at least one VA hospital where every patient got excellent care and if they couldn't be "fixed up" as much as you think they should you need to do some more inspections.
> 
> Everybody: HELP, here I am, and I think this is the second time today that I've replied to Ingried. Throw me a lifeline. I don't want to go down a third time


Here's your lifeline, hang in there. What you have said others have said to. I would so like to have that many lives. How are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Lady of the Yarn,
> We are having the last of the tomato basil soup and grilled cheese sandies for dinner tonight. Thank you so much for sharing that recipe with us!


yum to the tum. :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Bydie
We have pictures of military Cemeteries around the house
with 4500 graves outlined. 4500 dear Soldiers dead because
of G.W. Bush's ego and greed.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

so many dead because of Bush huh? I bet there are thousands in Libya and Syria WISHING that they ONLY had 4500 dead, yet it has been roughly 30,000 in less and 24 months............these 'war's are not 'just because' of oil, not 'just because' of 911............this 'war' is to protect everyone from Muslim Extremists who will be coming to your town within the next 5 years............and let's not forget that these 'dead soldiers' gave their very own lives to protect YOU and me!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Theyarnlady, I'm fine. Hope you are OK, too. You have my special thanks for providing a lifeline. I'm listening to the second Obama/Romney debate on the radio. When JFK debated Nixon, it was said that Nixon won the debate if you listened to the debate on the radio, and JFK won if you watched the debate on TV. There's still one debate between them left, so I think I can risk just listening to this debate.

Everybody: Part 3 of "Voter ID--Yay or Nay #3" would be a lot shorter if some of you would stop quoting a bunch of remarks others have made. My brain is getting old. I have "senior moments". I can't even get so far as to list those of you who do the most repeating. Who repeats a lot of previously posted remarks isn't important. Doing it is. 

When I have to scroll through posts that have been quoted several times already so I can read the response to it all, I forget who wrote what and get cranky that there is so much repetition. Is there a better way we could respond to each other and save some page space? Admin is going to have to start "Voter ID...Yay or Nay? #4 pretty soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> so many dead because of Bush huh? I bet there are thousands in Libya and Syria WISHING that they ONLY had 4500 dead, yet it has been roughly 30,000 in less and 24 months............these 'war's are not 'just because' of oil, not 'just because' of 911............this 'war' is to protect everyone from Muslim Extremists who will be coming to your town within the next 5 years............and let's not forget that these 'dead soldiers' gave their very own lives to protect YOU and me!!


Yes, Karen. And when they store their nukes in Venezuela with their friend Chavez, we will be in deep trouble. And if they take over, well, get a pattern to knit a burka. Sharia Law? Heaven help us. And all you who think this is crazy, please know that Al Qaeda, Ahmadenijad, and the Taliban consider us infidels, our country the Great Satan, and want to destroy us as soon as they finish with Israel.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd love to hear from anyone who watched the debate tonight. Did you learn anything new? Who do you think won?

My personal impression is that President Obama was on his game and took this match.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just my opinion Joey, but I think you're quibbling. I think that's exactly what President Obama said.

I thought the Moderator did well keeping control. I don't think it's right for the candidates to talk over her, argue with her, or try to sneak around her.



joeysomma said:


> Moderator was not acting fairly. She interupted Gov Romney when he asked Obama if he said it was an act of terror on the day after the attack, and She stated Obama had said it was an act of terror.
> This is what he said on Sept 12, 2012, No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation, alter that character, or eclipse the light of the values that we stand for.
> 
> He did not call the attack in Libya an act of terror. It was more than two weeks later before he admitted it actually was an act of terror.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Obama was caught in a lie about Libya and the number of oil leases in his term.
The moderator knew Obama was caught on Libya and cut Romney off to benefit Obama. Women, in particular, will not like that which transpired.

Obama was given nearly 4 more mins same as first debate- he interrupted more.

Romney exposed Obama on Libya yet backed down too easily. Perhaps Romney is waiting to last debate on foreign policy.

Obama made Romney look to be on defense on his plans yet Obama is stating false Romney policies. Obama insulted women, Romney told how he'd support and elevate women both in the workplace and in the home.

Romney won points on economy, taxes and jobs and by stating he follows his faith and believes in the family unit. Obama won points on rhetoric.

Romney won points with me stating his immigration policies.

My position: Obama 3 pts Romney 7 pts.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> so many dead because of Bush huh? I bet there are thousands in Libya and Syria WISHING that they ONLY had 4500 dead, yet it has been roughly 30,000 in less and 24 months............these 'war's are not 'just because' of oil, not 'just because' of 911............this 'war' is to protect everyone from Muslim Extremists who will be coming to your town within the next 5 years............and let's not forget that these 'dead soldiers' gave their very own lives to protect YOU and me!!


karen2835
Excuse me but this is asinine .
"ONLY 4500 dead" that is despicable.
"Muslim extremists coming to your town within the next 5 years"
Oh dear God, please, help this poor Soul. Something needs fixing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Moderator was not acting fairly. She interupted Gov Romney when he asked Obama if he said it was an act of terror on the day after the attack, and She stated Obama had said it was an act of terror.
> This is what he said on Sept 12, 2012, No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation, alter that character, or eclipse the light of the values that we stand for. the President mentioned acts of terror but didnt directly say Benghazi was one. When he directly addressed the attack he called it an outrageous and shocking attack.
> 
> He did not call the attack in Libya an act of terror. It was more than two weeks later before he admitted it actually was an act of terror.


You are exactly right. And I think Romney countered with "why did your ambassador..." and then was interrupted by the moderator. She interrupted him a lot, often in mid-sentence.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Just my opinion Joey, but I think you're quibbling. I think that's exactly what President Obama said.
> 
> I thought the Moderator did well keeping control. I don't think it's right for the candidates to talk over her, argue with her, or try to sneak around her.
> 
> ...


Right again, Joeysomma.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Obama was caught in a lie about Libya. The moderator knew same and cut Romney off to benefit Obama. Women, in particular, will not like that which transpired.
> 
> Obama was given nearly 4 more mins same as first debate- he interrupted more.
> 
> ...


I agree. Romney had facts and a coherent message. Romney speaks in vague generalities.

"Rhetoric - language designed to have a persuasive or impressive effect on its audience, but is often regarded as lacking in sincerity or meaningful content."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your imagination is running wild Cherf.

Moderator did not cut off one candidate to favor the other.
Why won't WOMEN like it? Does that mean men will?
Perhaps President Obama received more time because Romney talked over him? 
Maybe Romney will use his time to figure out what Foreign Policy is. 
Romney's plans are still not specific. Then there's the matter of changing major opinions. Flip flop.

President Obama wins on specifics.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bonbf3, Want to try that again?

" Romney had facts and a coherent message. Romney speaks in vague generalities." direct quote.



bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was caught in a lie about Libya. The moderator knew same and cut Romney off to benefit Obama. Women, in particular, will not like that which transpired.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Moderator was not acting fairly. She interupted Gov Romney when he asked Obama if he said it was an act of terror on the day after the attack, and She stated Obama had said it was an act of terror.
> ...


bonbf3
We understand. It is tough when your guy does not perform as expected. Been there. 
We however did not blame it on anyone but on the 'Performer".
Be grown up and do the same.

Isn't instant fact checking great? Lies are getting shorter legs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Respectfully Karen, this is a scare-mongering exaggeration.

Let's keep a rational perspective.

In any case, they have been fighting in the area for many, many years. Ultimately it is up to them to develop their country. It may not be the way we might hope, but we're not the keepers of the world.



karen2835 said:


> so many dead because of Bush huh? I bet there are thousands in Libya and Syria WISHING that they ONLY had 4500 dead, yet it has been roughly 30,000 in less and 24 months............these 'war's are not 'just because' of oil, not 'just because' of 911............this 'war' is to protect everyone from Muslim Extremists who will be coming to your town within the next 5 years............and let's not forget that these 'dead soldiers' gave their very own lives to protect YOU and me!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Romney was interrupted by the moderator because he was talking over the person who had the floor.

Is that clear enough.



Ps. Big Bird says 'hi.'


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Bonbf3, Want to try that again?
> 
> " Romney had facts and a coherent message. Romney speaks in vague generalities." direct quote.


Who is quibbling now snoozi? You know precisely what Bonbf3 meant, and she made a simple typo.

Why don't you give some specifics on your own question in an answer instead of waiting and attacking anyone who has the confidence to answer your question.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Silly Cherf, It wasn't a typo (misspelled word, perhaps). It is a direct contradiction because it says, "Romney had facts and a coherent message. Romney speaks in vague generalities."

I guess you must be right.....considering the flip flops Romney makes.

You probably do mean both. Thanks for pointing it out.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Bonbf3, Want to try that again?
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Snoozi - suzi. Get over yourself. Do you actually enjoy making something out of nothing and insulting every person you address. 

BTW rhetorical questions don't require an answer.

You post about nothing and look to make mountains out of molehills. Conan must be your mother.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cherf, I know it bothers you, but I get a turn too. I try to be polite. Try it sometime if you're not afraid you'll break something. I pick my battles.

Conan is much too young to be my mother. How did she get dragged into this?

Mountains to molehills??????



Cherf said:


> Snoozi - suzi. Grow up. Do you enjoy making something out of nothing and insulting every person you address.
> 
> BTW rhetorical questions don't require an answer.
> 
> Your posts are always about nothing so perfect for you to make mountains out of molehills. Conan must be your mother.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I know it bothers you, but I get a turn too. I try to be polite.


Try harder and stop quibbling (your word). You know nothing about me thank God.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Too bad Obama refused yet again to answer direct questions. I'd hoped that finally Obama would answer the man's question as to who was responsible for the deaths in Libya, and the 2nd man's question on why Obama deserved his vote this time and Romney's direct questions as well. Alas, Obama refused to answer anyone. When confronted with his record, Obama stays silent. I get that is all he can do but you'd think he'd come up with some kind of answer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was caught in a lie about Libya. The moderator knew same and cut Romney off to benefit Obama. Women, in particular, will not like that which transpired.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have Romney on the brain. I meant to say that Romney had facts and a coherent message. OBAMA speaks in vague generalities.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Bonbf3, Want to try that again?
> 
> " Romney had facts and a coherent message. Romney speaks in vague generalities." direct quote.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Snoozi_Suzi. I wrote that late after a day of getting ready for a trip. Romney on the brain. I meant to say that:
Romney had facts and a coherent message. OBAMA speaks in vague generalities. 
Thanks for the opportunity to correct that. Now you know why I'm not in politics!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for explaining, Cherf. I dashed that off after a very busy day. You're right, it was a typo. First thing this morning, I saw it and corrected it. I think people knew what I was saying, since it's clear that I support Romney, and since it was obvious last night who had facts and who was vague.

Romney's answers were crisp and clear. He has a plan, he's done this before in the private sector and as a governor, and he obviously knows what he's talking about. Obama got through the debate by the skin of his teeth, with a little unintentional and incorrect help from the moderator, who after the debate retracted her comment and said that Obama did NOT identify the consulate massacre as a terrorist act. As usual, Obama spoke in a sweeping generality, saying, "No terrorist act shall go unpunished." 

Obviously that was his transparent (THERE'S the transparency!) attempt to speak out of both sides of his mouth, mentioning terrorism without putting the label on the terrorist attack in question. Just IN CASE. CYA in action.

Libya is still a question, as we see on tv today. Case NOT closed by any means.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Bonbf3, Want to try that again?
> 
> " Romney had facts and a coherent message. Romney speaks in vague generalities." direct quote.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Snoozi suzi missed parts of the debate. Since the moderator did cut off one candidate to benefit another she apologized for her mistake last night.

Good for her - I respect her apologizing for her inappropriate action. Guess we all know, however, who she supports.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

One of the points that sticks in my mind was Obo's ridiculous comment about back in 2008, when the gasoline price was $1.87 (or whatever) that meant that the economy was BAD. Now that gas is over $4.00/gal, it means the economy is GOOD! Are you flippin' kidding me??????

I was reading the liberal fish wrap, The Boston Globe, this am and read the following which made me want to throw up.
"When it was the president's turn to speak, he assumed THE MANTLE OF THE NATION'S INSPIRATIONAL LEADER, proclaiming, "First of all, your future is bright." 

I don't know who they were speaking to (well, actually, yes, I do. They're speaking to the Progs) but this guy is NOT my "inspirational leader". I object to the deification of this disgrace of a president.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> One of the points that sticks in my mind was Obo's ridiculous comment about back in 2008, when the gasoline price was $1.87 (or whatever) that meant that the economy was BAD. Now that gas is over $4.00/gal, it means the economy is GOOD! Are you flippin' kidding me??????
> 
> I was reading the liberal fish wrap, The Boston Globe, this am and read the following which made me want to throw up.
> "When it was the president's turn to speak, he assumed THE MANTLE OF THE NATION'S INSPIRATIONAL LEADER, proclaiming, "First of all, your future is bright."
> ...


Now that I think about it more, $4/gal gasoline fits into Obo's "plan" and WOULD be a good thing according to that plan.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

It took Candy Crowley about an hour to reneg on confirming Obo called the attack terrorism on Sept 12th. He's looking like a total fool. Again, he confirms that he believes the American people are stupid peons whose only purpose is to support government.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> One of the points that sticks in my mind was Obo's ridiculous comment about back in 2008, when the gasoline price was $1.87 (or whatever) that meant that the economy was BAD. Now that gas is over $4.00/gal, it means the economy is GOOD! Are you flippin' kidding me??????
> 
> I was reading the liberal fish wrap, The Boston Globe, this am and read the following which made me want to throw up.
> "When it was the president's turn to speak, he assumed THE MANTLE OF THE NATION'S INSPIRATIONAL LEADER, proclaiming, "First of all, your future is bright."


Gas point - I agree, does Obama think the American people are stupid?

I haven't read the liberal fish wrap for over 20 years - love that description!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > One of the points that sticks in my mind was Obo's ridiculous comment about back in 2008, when the gasoline price was $1.87 (or whatever) that meant that the economy was BAD. Now that gas is over $4.00/gal, it means the economy is GOOD! Are you flippin' kidding me??????
> ...


Obama does think the American people are stupid. He is saying that gas at $1.87 is worse than $4.00. Wish he would have explained that statement.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Romney won again--hip, hip, hooray!!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Snoozi suzi missed parts of the debate. Since the moderator did cut off one candidate to benefit another she apologized for her mistake last night.
> 
> Good for her - I respect her apologizing for her inappropriate action. Guess we all know, however, who she supports.


Give credit where credit is due. That's integrity. Way to go, Cherf.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

How do we expect Romney to win when the Media and Moderators are all shilling for Obama?

Romney does not get coverage, gets corrected, falsely, during the debate, and the media still spins what happened. 

I knew BEFORE the debate Obama would be declared the winner; and he was.

At best, the debate was a draw - you'd never know it watching the lame stream media coverage and moderator.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I listended to the debate on the radio. I think I already said that when JFK and Nixon debated, the pundits concluded that JFK "won" on TV, and Nixon on the radio.

Last night's debate? I thought Romney adopted a calmer, more reasonable tone. The President sounded strident. There seemed to be more interruptions by the moderator and the debaters. This hits home when you're only listenting. Every time there's an interruption the moderator and the debaters talked over each other which just sounds like a big tangle on the radio.

Romney is ahead on Gallup's post-debate poll. I checked out Real Clear Politics' stats and they haven't put up any since the 15th, no post-debate numbers there yet.

On an entirely different subject, the title of this topic is "Voter ID--Yay or Nay". We haven't discussed this lately. I was talking to a mix of friends who are for different candidates for president and we all ended up saying "what's the big deal?" We couldn't imagine why it would burden the poor to get valid ID if they don't have it now. Most DMVs offer a picture ID for people who don't drive, and, of course, drivers' licenses are valid, acceptable forms of ID. 

We couldn't think of any important situation where ID isn't required. Our conclusion? Better for voters to have ID to prevent voter fraud. We also concluded that what happens here, now, is that you just walk into your polling place, tell a monitor your name and address, they put a line through your info on the eligible voter list and hand you a ballot. That seemed more likely to lead to voter fraud than showing ID and confirming who you are would. The one hardship we could think of was how far from a DVM office someone without ID lives and how hard it would be for them to get there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > so many dead because of Bush huh? I bet there are thousands in Libya and Syria WISHING that they ONLY had 4500 dead, yet it has been roughly 30,000 in less and 24 months............these 'war's are not 'just because' of oil, not 'just because' of 911............this 'war' is to protect everyone from Muslim Extremists who will be coming to your town within the next 5 years............and let's not forget that these 'dead soldiers' gave their very own lives to protect YOU and me!!
> ...


everthing that is true is Asinine to you Ingried except Ingreid, You are so full of yourself.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

I know that senior citizens can call their local agency for transportation to banks, doctors, grocery store etc.
Also those on public assistance have bus passes. What about a neighbor, family member. If they can get to a voting place, they can get to the DMV.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Ingried, I'm not jealous of you as I simply pity you. I do say a "little" prayer for you to find God and to become more civil to mankind.

Thanks to all who sent well wishes as I'm much better today as out of bed for a few hours. I noticed that only two Democrats sent "get well" messages. What is wrong with the rest of you as it seems you are still "hung" up on being nasty.

Yes, I do keep a loaded gun handy and know how to us it as I take a police course yearly to keep in practice on the gun's usage. My dad first taught me how to use a gun safely. The gun I own (I have a lifetime permit) is a hammer less .38 with a laser bean in the handle so there is no doubt what you will hit.

We're robbed when we were not at home 5 years ago so we lost a lot of valuables. We have a security system with hidden cameras today that comes on when activated by movement.

Cherf, I love your front door all decorated for fall. Hello all BH'rs and hail to our Queen.

I tried to watch the debate, but slept through most of it so read several pages on this site. Thanks for information about the debate,but I don't have the energy to make any statements.

Returning to bed with a severe kidney infection, sinus infection that caused an ear infection in both ears. Did I mention thar I cannot hear very well and dizzy?

Talk later, Janeway out! Did not proof for typo's ConLilK.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mariaps, yes, there are ways for people to get to a DMV office and I don't think very many people would "fall through the cracks" and be totally unable to get to a DMV office.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, good to hear you are feeling a little better. Hang in there :thumbup: Let's all let each other have their typos. My best recently was in an email. I meant to say I had a "little bug" because I wasn't feeling too good, and I wrote "little big" instead. The friend who got that had a good laugh.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway,
You must feel awful with those infections. Hope you feel better.
Maria


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations

I love typo's it drives some people absolutely insane. 

Good grief, is it: its, it's, there, their, there,..........of the glorious world of homophones

Bee grate two day


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wasn't sure what happened. Thanks.



bonbf3 said:


> I have Romney on the brain. I meant to say that Romney had facts and a coherent message. OBAMA speaks in vague generalities.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It happens to all of us. Thanks for clarifying.



bonbf3 said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Bonbf3, Want to try that again?
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The President of the United States is looking at the macroeconomic climate. Housing industry collapsing from the strains of overbuilding due to zero-down mortgages, for instance.



mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Snoozi - suzi. Get over yourself. Do you actually enjoy making something out of nothing and insulting every person you address.
> 
> BTW rhetorical questions don't require an answer.
> 
> You post about nothing and look to make mountains out of molehills. Conan must be your mother.


Cherf
No-one enjoys making something out of absolutely nothing more than you do. 
As to insulting, I think you became the Empress of it long ago.
Inform your Queen.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118096-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

